# knitting tea party 38 june '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you believe the year is half over - and I don't mean that to sound like a glass half empty kind of statement. I just wonder where all the time has gone and why haven't I accomplished more. the knit-a-palooze 19 july, Rachel )heather's oldest daughter) wedding 3 august and then it will be time to think about what I a taking to seattle - and before the time I leave the chlldren will be back in school. and yet I feel no sense of urgency - I try to enjoy each day for what is brings and not worry about what didn't get done. I think that is one of the joys of retirement - at least for me - the not needing to rush around to make sure everything gets done. 

I think this first recipe is ww friendly - but I have to admit it is what you dip into it that matters. although - using this as a salad dressing with nothing but fresh vegies I still think would make a ww happy. have any of you tried the taco bowl at taco bell - luchious - and they use something like this recipe with a dallop of sour cream as the dressing.

Yogurt Guacamole

4 avocados, halved, seeded, peeled and mashed
3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 cup dannon oikos plain lowfat yogurt
2 plum tomatoes seeded and chopped - who seeds tomatoes?
1/2 of a medium onion, chopped
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 green onions finely chopped

in a large bowl combine avocado and lime juice. fold in yogurt, tomatoes, onion, salt and pepper

top with green onions.

personally I think any plain nonfat yogurt would work - I think this is danon's greek yogurt. are avocados fattening? I have no idea. why do tortilla chips have to be so many calories?

Heidi just left to go shopping - yeah - more pop tarts. my grandson alex taught me how to make them homemade - toast them.

is seems to be trying to blow something up here - Heidi was just in napoleon - fifteen or so miles west - said it was lightening there. I hear thunder. who knows. gary watered everything today so of course it is going to rain. 

a while back alex cam home from work - (he works at manards - ie: big box store - think home depot - local area) - he had bought close to a hundred packets of seeds - "they were on sale" - vegies and flowers. gary planted my containers - think he put a full packet in each one - today one of them didn't look like much was growing so he added another packet. I expect my containers to be overflowing with zinnias and whatever else he planted. he is so funny - I think he just needed to let the one container grow a little - he's a good man - anxious for you to meet him.

Heidi has promised "consequences" if I don't return this next recipe - which we clipped out of the paper today. so I will be sure to return yet tonight. lol

Teriyaki Pineapple Turkey Burgers

1 can (20ooz) pineapple slices
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
2 pounds ground turkey or chicken
1 tsp grated fresh ginger
1/2 cup bread crumbs - we plan on lightly buttering several pieces of bread and sprinkling "what ever" spices on them - toasting them and making them into crumbs.

8 whole gran humburger buns
8 slices cheddar of Monterey Jack cheese

drain pineapple and reserve 1/2 cup juice

reserve two slices for snacks, etc.

tir together teriyaki sauce and reserved pineapple juice in a small bowl.

mix together turkey, ginger, bread crumbs and 1/4 cup teriyaki mixture. shape into 8 patties

grill patties brushing with remaining teriyaki mixture until brown and cooked through.

place pineapple slices on grill and cook until lightly golde brown

serve burgers on buns with cheese and pineapple.


sounds good i'm thinking. 

I see I am running late so I had best close and get this posted. 

I am sort of upset with my computer man - I don't mind the windows 7 so much but it is the version of office he put on that makes me pull my hair out. I am going to change it by putting my own copy on. but I need to know how to get to the page which allows you to add or delete certain programs. if any of you window 7 users could help me with this I would appreciate it. before I used to just go to the control panel and there it was but with this new control panel I can't find it. it was always titled "add/remove". appreciate it.

sam


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish I could help you Sam with your computer problems but I always have to call my son when I have a problems..Thanks for the turkey burger recipe ,I always look forward to seeing what recipe your going to share with us..


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sam...

Go to the "Control Panel"

Select "Programs and Features"

You will be able to uninstall there.

Hope the above helps...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam the burger recipe sounds great! It is summer here again! It feels better than the last few days of rain and cooler weather. Happy Friday!

[edit] I see we now have 38 days in June!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

add remove is now named programs and features


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Wind has picked up here also dark to theNorth radar looks like it should all stay North


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great recipes, tomorrows dinner. Yum yum. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam...should have read further before PMing you with where to install/uninstall. What is it about Office don't you like? Maybe I can help you there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say good night and wish everyone a happy and restful week end. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saturday morning over here. Woke up early for me so decided to get in here early- but as it opens at 6.30am here I won't make it too often. I don't tend to wake up early- even if I go to bed early. So I figure that in that case I may as well goto bed later.
David should be in the country bu now. Spending the weekend looking after his mother and then returns home sometime tomorrow.
Just heard the temperature - 4.3 here (40F) and that is a cold mprning for us. Means we will probably have a lovely day for the football. 
Must fisnih knitting a cardigan that I need to give to the parents of a new baby tomorrow (they return to China in the next couple of days). Not far to go, then buy buttons on the way to the football and sew up tomorrow.
Maybe I need to go to bed- knitting here and thought what have I done here- seem to have dropped a sttich or something it feels like a hole inthe work. Well it was a hole- for a button! Glad I realised before I got rid of it. Maybe if I stay up I will wake up more. While I decide on whether to eat anything this morning on my starving day or keep going as long as I can.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. I have had viewers for the house, someone quoting for removal of some rubbish and the grocery delivery this afternoon., so it has been quite eventful. Was in town for coffee yesterday with my friend who kindly bought me a needlepoint book. Another friend of ours is going into hospital soon for some radiotherapy treatment which means that she will be in isolation for a while and unable to bring anything home afterwards so we could only get her cards and she can only take books in, which will bore her to tears as she is a bead worker and embroiderer. So please remember her in your thoughts and prayers. Her name is Joan. Hope all those in need of help of any kind get what they need. Also there is going to be a worldwide shortage of bubble wrap if many more tea partiers fall! So take care all.!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kehinkle!

It is going to be 110-112today. Finished one fingerless mitt. Waterlogged 45 min. Doing better.

Hilary sending healing energy your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

speni - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you return very soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you so don't be too long.

and I definitely appreciate you stopping by with the answer to my question. one of many answers but I do appreciate it.

sam



speni said:


> add remove is now named programs and features


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what I thought pup lover - it really didn't look like it was going to bother us - and it didn't - it is all light and bright again. the air has cooled somewhat - should be a good night for sleeping.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Wind has picked up here also dark to theNorth radar looks like it should all stay North


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a bit of thunder but I just let it pass. I know it's not going to do anything out there. :/

Safe travels to David and hope his trip has been rewarding.

Sassafras, glad you're feeling better and hope you are too, Marianne. 

Martina, here's to things progressing on the house and sending blessings to Joan. I think I'd be okay a while with just books, but then again...

Just finished up work and now must get supper--fish and rice tonight, nothing fancy. Then, knitting, of course.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Also there is going to be a worldwide shortage of bubble wrap if many more tea partiers fall! So take care all.!


Maybe we should all buy stock. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he had put office 2010 on which I really couldn't work with - then he put on his copy of office 2003 which doesn't work the way I want it to - I have office home and student 2003 which I can work with so think I will delete his and reinstall mine.

sam

just one of the things that frustrated me - you know sometimes you copy something and it has a shaded background - on my copy of word there is a "washout" icon that takes the shaded background away and leaves in white. I could never find that on the other two. that is just one think. setting margins was also a hassle. my word works for me and the children seems to get their work done with it.

the windows 7 I am getting used to. it will cause me to buy a new printer since it won't support the one I have now. I am going to call dell and see if there is something I can do without buying a new one.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...should have read further before PMing you with where to install/uninstall. What is it about Office don't you like? Maybe I can help you there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I miss seeing you purplefi - know you are busy and that is good - hopefully things will soon quiet down and you will have time to visit us more often.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night and wish everyone a happy and restful week end. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy winging their way to joan for her stay in hospital.

sam



martina said:


> Hello all. I have had viewers for the house, someone quoting for removal of some rubbish and the grocery delivery this afternoon., so it has been quite eventful. Was in town for coffee yesterday with my friend who kindly bought me a needlepoint book. Another friend of ours is going into hospital soon for some radiotherapy treatment which means that she will be in isolation for a while and unable to bring anything home afterwards so we could only get her cards and she can only take books in, which will bore her to tears as she is a bead worker and embroiderer. So please remember her in your thoughts and prayers. Her name is Joan. Hope all those in need of help of any kind get what they need. Also there is going to be a worldwide shortage of bubble wrap if many more tea partiers fall! So take care all.!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you can deal with it until the knit-a-palooza I'll be glad to help you with it when there. I use that version.



thewren said:


> he had put office 2010 on which I really couldn't work with - then he put on his copy of office 2003 which doesn't work the way I want it to - I have office home and student 2003 which I can work with so think I will delete his and reinstall mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


WOW! Gwenie, you outdid yourself...3 posts!! LOL!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday to you Kathy and happy belated to Flockie!! I see we have more bumps bruises and boo boo's--------- and a poor little finger smashed ouch! Healing to all who require it!! So Gal I'm glad you got sisters headstone - it will be good to finish that up and have a spot for all to visit. And I'm so glad you Dad is in good spirits- that makes for a lighter heart for you I'm sure. Great pics from London - glad you girls are having fun! Julie must be settling into being back home - I hope the puppies are ok. Glad the boys got a trophy - we always had them lined up on the fireplace mantle when DS was a boy. Well I am going to go see about getting dinner started - I have a yellow squash recipe I will post in a little bit - luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy winging their way to joan for her stay in hospital.
> 
> sam


I, too will be praying for your friend, Joan, Martina!
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe we should all buy stock. LOL


I like that idea!

Gigi


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good evening, everyone. Well, it has been raining here for the last couple of days on and off and then most of the day today. I'm pretty sure we are going to have webs growing between our toes soon! DH just helped me dig up some of my flowers to give to a couple of friends and we are both soaked - we haven't been able to mow that section of the lawn for over a week and the grass is almost up to our knees and boy is it WET!! But my friends will have Shasta daisies and purple bee-balm for their gardens.

Think I'll go find something very easy to get for dinner - I'm thinking leftovers. Just a few weeks now until we converge on Ohio - are they ready for us, Sam?? Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...should have read further before PMing you with where to install/uninstall. What is it about Office don't you like? Maybe I can help you there.


I have Windows 7 and I don't like Office there, either. My main beef is trying to set the font size so that it stays there. I have to adjust the thing every time I use it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Will pray for Joan. What an awful time to only have books to read and nothing else to break up the boring times while trying to recover. I like variety, but then again she might sleep a bit more. 

Gwen, I am happy that you get to spend time with DH. I get the opportunity to work an eleven day stretch without a break. Then I will get a 4 day weekend for the 4th. I will speculate that I will then get to pull another 11-12 day stretch without a break until Knit a Palooza. I am sure that my supervisor will not be so delighted when she finds out that the weekend of the 19-21 that I won't be around to continue to work insane hours. I am so looking forward to the trip and a desirable break from working long hours. 
A successful vacation Bible school has ended today and we are already discussing next year's theme. I am sure that we will meet to discuss what went well and what we could improve on for next year. Our maximum attendance was 359 and our low was 317 children. What a blast to have so many happy children in our sanctuary. The kids raised almost $1200 dollars to get bikes for Missionaries. They also brought in almost 800 items for Lutheran World Relief kits. We will be assembling school kits and health kits with the donations as well as layette sets with donations from other church members. What a blessing to be able to do good things for others we have never met who are in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was worth the double gwenie whammy.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere I need to apologize for the date - duh - should check for typos. hope no one has trouble finding us.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness gwenie - was this a triple gwenie?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Doing the happy dance! DH does NOT have to work tomorrow! The past 3 weeks he has worked every day except Sundays and I've missed him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder why she would be unable to keep anything after treatment is over?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We had a bit of thunder but I just let it pass. I know it's not going to do anything out there. :/
> 
> Safe travels to David and hope his trip has been rewarding.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - already taken care of - deleted and office, office and student 2007 is reinstalled. i'm a happy camper.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well if you can deal with it until the knit-a-palooza I'll be glad to help you with it when there. I use that version.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ready and waiting grandmapaula.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Good evening, everyone. Well, it has been raining here for the last couple of days on and off and then most of the day today. I'm pretty sure we are going to have webs growing between our toes soon! DH just helped me dig up some of my flowers to give to a couple of friends and we are both soaked - we haven't been able to mow that section of the lawn for over a week and the grass is almost up to our knees and boy is it WET!! But my friends will have Shasta daisies and purple bee-balm for their gardens.
> 
> Think I'll go find something very easy to get for dinner - I'm thinking leftovers. Just a few weeks now until we converge on Ohio - are they ready for us, Sam?? Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm jealous of everybody talking about rain...though I hear now that NY is flooding also--DD in Pennsylvania also reports they are getting some flooding on their road (though I don't think their house is in danger).  I wish this crazy weather would balance out! We would be ever so glad to take the extra water.

Tonight I'm going to work on the cape--almost have a whole panel now and will get a better sense of how it's looking once that is done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I wonder why she would be unable to keep anything after treatment is over?
> 
> sam


I think it is because of the radiation. She will have to be in a special room , too in the hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think you have been here before joy - if you have just take this as we are really glad you stopped by an welcome to you. we hope you had a good time and will stop by for a cuppa as often as you can - we would certainly enjoy it. fresh hot tea and an available empty chair at the ready. we'll be looking for you.

sam

I don't mind window7 - I am getting used to it - but you are right - the office part of it was for the pits.



Joy Marshall said:


> I have Windows 7 and I don't like Office there, either. My main beef is trying to set the font size so that it stays there. I have to adjust the thing every time I use it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like it was a good week at the church.

what boss would expect such a work schedule - maybe he needs a "come to jesus talk".

sam



pacer said:


> Will pray for Joan. What an awful time to only have books to read and nothing else to break up the boring times while trying to recover. I like variety, but then again she might sleep a bit more.
> 
> Gwen, I am happy that you get to spend time with DH. I get the opportunity to work an eleven day stretch without a break. Then I will get a 4 day weekend for the 4th. I will speculate that I will then get to pull another 11-12 day stretch without a break until Knit a Palooza. I am sure that my supervisor will not be so delighted when she finds out that the weekend of the 19-21 that I won't be around to continue to work insane hours. I am so looking forward to the trip and a desirable break from working long hours.
> A successful vacation Bible school has ended today and we are already discussing next year's theme. I am sure that we will meet to discuss what went well and what we could improve on for next year. Our maximum attendance was 359 and our low was 317 children. What a blast to have so many happy children in our sanctuary. The kids raised almost $1200 dollars to get bikes for Missionaries. They also brought in almost 800 items for Lutheran World Relief kits. We will be assembling school kits and health kits with the donations as well as layette sets with donations from other church members. What a blessing to be able to do good things for others we have never met who are in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to watch a little tv and knit a little. back later.

sam


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think you have been here before joy - if you have just take this as we are really glad you stopped by an welcome to you. we hope you had a good time and will stop by for a cuppa as often as you can - we would certainly enjoy it. fresh hot tea and an available empty chair at the ready. we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> I don't mind window7 - I am getting used to it - but you are right - the office part of it was for the pits.


Actually have been a regular watching here for a long time.
I once posted my very easy but delicious scone recipe on this site. That was in Fireball Dave's time, I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wonder why she would be unable to keep anything after treatment is over?
> 
> sam


I know there is at least form of radiotherapy that has the radiation less contained than normal and so it is actually absorbed by items in the room- therefore they all need to be discarded as radioactive once it is finished with. Staff need to be suitably dressed etc to enter the room for any reason. And I know nothing more than that, never actually looked after anyone having this form of radiotherapy. Only know about it because I have worked on a ward that has a room for it and I was asking about it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK here is the Yellow Squash Recipe
I usually only make 1/2 since it is just the 2 of us- But for those of you with gardens (Gwennie) this will suck up some of that extra squash!!!

*YELLOW SQUASH CASSEROLE RECIPE**

INGREDIENTS:

2 pounds of yellow squash (about 4 cups)
1/2 large onion, chopped
1 sleeve of Ritz Crackers (about 35 crackers)
1 cup cheddar cheese
2 eggs
3/4 cups milk
1/2 cup butter, melted
salt and pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Lightly steam squash and onion in steamer basket* for about 5 minutes. Drain and set aside.
In medium bowl, combine cracker crumbs and cheese.
In large bowl, add drained squash and onion and gently fold in 1/2 the cracker/cheese mixture.
In a small bowl, whisk together egg and milk, then add to squash mixture.
Melt 1/2 cup of butter. Add half the melted butter to the squash mixture. Season with salt and pepper.
Spread squash mixture into 9 x 13&#8243; baking dish. Top with remaining crackers and pour remaining butter over dish.
Bake at 400 degrees F for 25 minutes until lightly brown.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it is because of the radiation. She will have to be in a special room , too in the hospital.


Because of the radiation therapy, her immune system will be very compromised and everyone is isolated _from_ her. 
After her radiation therapy treatment is completed there is a chance that some of her things that she has with her will be radioactive and give off radiation which could be potentially harmful to others. Zoe


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here is the Yellow Squash Recipe
> I usually only make 1/2 since it is just the 2 of us- But for those of you with gardens (Gwennie) this will suck up some of that extra squash!!!
> 
> *YELLOW SQUASH CASSEROLE RECIPE**
> ...


Not sure what you mean by yellow squash. Would that be crookneck squash?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes crookneck! Some folks don't know it by that name!!! You really could use just about any squash... But the crookneck has such a sweet flavor that I prefer it in this! If you try it let me know how you like it!! Have a great weekend - AZ


Joy Marshall said:


> Not sure what you mean by yellow squash. Would that be crookneck squash?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Man I just looked East of me out the office window and I think we might be getting rain on the other side of the valley!!! It's still 105 so it would be great if a storm rolled through to cool it down. We usually have a monsoon by Independence Day..... I get so excited when we get a little weather...... DH thinks I'm nuts - but after living in Southern California for 50 years this girl appreciates a change!!! OK off to check dinner progress - back later - AZ


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Man I just looked East of me out the office window and I think we might be getting rain on the other side of the valley!!! It's still 105 so it would be great if a storm rolled through to cool it down. We usually have a monsoon by Independence Day..... I get so excited when we get a little weather...... DH thinks I'm nuts - but after living in Southern California for 50 years this girl appreciates a change!!! OK off to check dinner progress - back later - AZ


To hot for me!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes crookneck! Some folks don't know it by that name!!! You really could use just about any squash... But the crookneck has such a sweet flavor that I prefer it in this! If you try it let me know how you like it!! Have a great weekend - AZ


We used to grow them. Always got a bumper crop so was always looking for recipes. Now have to buy them if I can find them at farmers' marketc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://blog.shopmartingale.com/?utm_source=Stitch+This%21+blog&utm_campaign=6f49026531-Daily+Email%2C+Knitting&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ab6bb44864-6f49026531-301432941

This site has some good information on the different fibers we use in knitting/crocheting. I will post some of the pictures from the family reunion when I get them off of my camera.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my brother's ranch and at his neighbors who own the alpaca ranch. We saw three newborns within an hour --- owner was callng it a "jiffy pop" day!! The little ones got to name the newborns if they helped wipe off the newborns---all of them were eager to get in there and help!! The terrain was absolutely breathtaking ---but this flatlander is glad to be back home in the Midwest. 

The alpaca ranch (Crescent Moon Ranch sells their Alpaca with a Twist yarn (I already had some in my stash here at home that I used to make my DIL's scarf 2 years ago!!) - I was in the market for some fingering weight which they were out of, so didn't spend much in the shop --- but their completed items (scarves, hats, shawls, cardigans, socks, etc.) were so gorgeous but too rich for my pocketbook!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great pictures. The scenery was wonderful.
Happy b-day to the b-day girl.
No falls tonight and hope all had a nice day.
Cool this evening, kinda nice.
Kathy, saw Duck Dynasty for the first time the other night, laughed so hard when they built the little cottage house for the little girls and he put it together like a duck blind, then took the chain saw to make a window.
Can't imagine what the minister will bring to the mix.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rookie, I never realized that Oregon had such areas of dry, rugged, stoney topography. Golly, it's gorgeous territory you were visiting. Glad you're back from the reunion.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes crookneck! Some folks don't know it by that name!!! You really could use just about any squash... But the crookneck has such a sweet flavor that I prefer it in this! If you try it let me know how you like it!! Have a great weekend - AZ


I have yet to meet a squash I didn't like!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I love the babies! I'm a little squeamish so I don't know if I could wipe the newborns down. I guess if I grew up doing it, it might be different.

Recipes look great! I love that squash casserole. I just don't know if I would make the whole thing for just me. May work on figuring out 1/4 of the recipe. Same with the burgers. I like to make several servings so I have leftovers, but it would take me a while to eat 8 burgers!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Good evening, everyone. Well, it has been raining here for the last couple of days on and off and then most of the day today. I'm pretty sure we are going to have webs growing between our toes soon! DH just helped me dig up some of my flowers to give to a couple of friends and we are both soaked - we haven't been able to mow that section of the lawn for over a week and the grass is almost up to our knees and boy is it WET!! But my friends will have Shasta daisies and purple bee-balm for their gardens.
> 
> Paula


i am envious of your purple bee-balm, its so pretty, i have the hot pink color, my cousin has some and was showing it to me, so maybe next yr i can get some when hers has gone to seed. i love that stuff, course i love anything that grows and blooms. we had a good shower last night. 
i did get bj his pie and chicken fried rice done, then we ended up going to a cajun restaurant for his supper, he had steak and i ordered fried catfish and a couple crab stuffed scrimp. yummy, so our frig is full of left overs and i am outa the kitchen for a few days. tomorrow i still want to get some mowing done, and work outside, but i am playing it by ear. i may do the north side of house, and ditch row and call it good. still not cat in my cage. i haven't seen the possum or **** either. i didn't see sir thomas today at all, maybe animal control got him. too many cats around here, i wish i could keep them all, but can;t feed so many.............. getting ready to watch blue blood rerun.
sam i love: major crimes, perception, love elementary and person of interest. does anyone watch deadliest catch. love those guys also. this season of royal pain is great. yep love burn notic, face it. i like a lot of tube. 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say good night and wish everyone a happy and restful week end. :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here is the Yellow Squash Recipe
> I usually only make 1/2 since it is just the 2 of us- But for those of you with gardens (Gwennie) this will suck up some of that extra squash!!!
> 
> *YELLOW SQUASH CASSEROLE RECIPE**
> ...


i have made this before and its sooooo yummy, thanks for the reminder :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> We used to grow them. Always got a bumper crop so was always looking for recipes. Now have to buy them if I can find them at farmers' marketc.


you can also grate up some and onions, add egg, corn meal and salt and pepper and cook squash cakes. fry them is what i have done. those are a yummy change also


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have yet to meet a squash I didn't like!


I'm with you Sorlenna!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Hello all. I have had viewers for the house, someone quoting for removal of some rubbish and the grocery delivery this afternoon., so it has been quite eventful. Was in town for coffee yesterday with my friend who kindly bought me a needlepoint book. Another friend of ours is going into hospital soon for some radiotherapy treatment which means that she will be in isolation for a while and unable to bring anything home afterwards so we could only get her cards and she can only take books in, which will bore her to tears as she is a bead worker and embroiderer. So please remember her in your thoughts and prayers. Her name is Joan. Hope all those in need of help of any kind get what they need. Also there is going to be a worldwide shortage of bubble wrap if many more tea partiers fall! So take care all.!


Praying now. Oh no a run on bubble wrap.
:shock: what you say :roll: LOL LOL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


That is to hot for me. I would end up staying indoors all the time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am doing much better this evening, I should be, I don't think I have moved much in the past few days! :roll: Gwen was here on Wednesday, always have such a great time when we get together! That was the last day I was truly up, spent the better part of yesterday in bed alternating heat and ice packs, today much better, still sore but able to move around easier! I've actually had time to pick up the needles and knit for awhile, felt great to relax again! I hope to go through my stash tomorrow and find some yarn (I know I bought) that I want to use in a KAL on Ravelry.. I know it's here just has been too long and I have no idea where I put it.. LOL. 
Another storm seems to be blowing in, hear the thunder booming closer, I should shut down as we loose power quickly out here during some of the storms. 
Take care my dear Sisters and Brothers! I have missed you all so much! Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am doing much better this evening, I should be, I don't think I have moved much in the past few days! :roll: Gwen was here on Wednesday, always have such a great time when we get together! That was the last day I was truly up, spent the better part of yesterday in bed alternating heat and ice packs, today much better, still sore but able to move around easier! I've actually had time to pick up the needles and knit for awhile, felt great to relax again! I hope to go through my stash tomorrow and find some yarn (I know I bought) that I want to use in a KAL on Ravelry.. I know it's here just has been too long and I have no idea where I put it.. LOL.
> Another storm seems to be blowing in, hear the thunder booming closer, I should shut down as we loose power quickly out here during some of the storms.
> Take care my dear Sisters and Brothers! I have missed you all so much! Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!
> Marianne


Glad you feel better, love hug right back at you. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't made squash casserole in ages and we have a bumper crop this year. Guess I'm make this tomorrow. Thanks.


Joy Marshall said:


> We used to grow them. Always got a bumper crop so was always looking for recipes. Now have to buy them if I can find them at farmers' marketc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous pictures. I would love to visit such a ranch.



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some pictures of my brother's ranch and at his neighbors who own the alpaca ranch. We saw three newborns within an hour --- owner was callng it a "jiffy pop" day!! The little ones got to name the newborns if they helped wipe off the newborns---all of them were eager to get in there and help!! The terrain was absolutely breathtaking ---but this flatlander is glad to be back home in the Midwest.
> 
> The alpaca ranch (Crescent Moon Ranch sells their Alpaca with a Twist yarn (I already had some in my stash here at home that I used to make my DIL's scarf 2 years ago!!) - I was in the market for some fingering weight which they were out of, so didn't spend much in the shop --- but their completed items (scarves, hats, shawls, cardigans, socks, etc.) were so gorgeous but too rich for my pocketbook!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...don't know why I'm getting so many double/triple posts lately. Sorry folks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was surprised also...I've been to Vail, CO and figured this part of Oregon would be like that---not at all. The whole area is a result of volcanos many years ago and the ground is vey sandy -- there are canyons and ravines with accompanying mountainous rims. It rained for a good deal of the time that we were there and it was much appreciated. We went to a farmer's market in Bend, OR and the variety of berries was awesome ---wanted to box up and ship home the marionberries, huckleberries, red currants, and the Oregon strawberries were delicious!!

My brother found a Jersey dairy farmer who makes all the milk into cheese immediately after milking - my brother had her bring 5 lb wheels of infused cheddar cheese for each of us with our Dad's Jersey Dairy Farm label from whe we were on the farm in Iowa --- Seemed to come full circle from Iowa to Oregon..so endearing. The dairy farmer also makes a parmesan and a feta cheese --- very strong and rich. We're sharing wedges of cheese with the neighbors who helped bring in our mail and mow our lawn.

We had a great meal of the Wagyu beef steak (my brother raises them on the ranch) and it is ever as good as it's reputation!! The meal was cooked for us by a private chef---it was really special!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagyu



jheiens said:


> Rookie, I never realized that Oregon had such areas of dry, rugged, stoney topography. Golly, it's gorgeous territory you were visiting. Glad you're back from the reunion.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You are on a roll tonight, Gwen, with the multiple posts.

I am getting concerned about M and the numerous falls in the last week. There won't be enough bubble wrap to use for the rest of us who may be prone to such unexpected contact with our furniture and floors!!! ROFL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam....she is really missing DH...LOL


thewren said:


> my goodness gwenie - was this a triple gwenie?
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are soooooo right Ezenby! I have spent the last 3+ weeks with him working 6 days straight, coming home, eating dinner and going straight to bed by 7-7:30 p.m. DD is always on the go too between friends and work so I've spent quite a bit of time alone lately. I actually LIKE spending time with my DH....ROFL!!!! DD even mentioned how she has only seen her dad 4 times in the past 3 weeks so she sent him a text message telling him she is taking him on a daddy/daughter date Saturday night to the movies.



Ezenby said:


> Sam....she is really missing DH...LOL


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ...thanks for the squash recipe. Love vegies. This one will appeal to DH.

Sam.....it is very hot here in So Oregon. DH was outside while I went to town and when I returned he was resting on living room floor. He got dizzy. I asked him did you drink water???? NO....he thinks water is just for when you need to swallow a pill.. But he did admit he should see the heart dr. Ill be calling Monday. This is a sign that the stent is messing up or he needs another. It is seven years now and that is about the limit for his stents. Sure glad we did not take the extended RV trip. 

Happy B-day Kehinkle...maybe you are on the way home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my---that is so scarey. Hope DH is okay and that the Dr. is able to diagnos it quickly and get help quickly. Did you get any of the rain that they got in the Bend/Redmond area?



Ezenby said:


> AZ...thanks for the squash recipe. Love vegies. This one will appeal to DH.
> 
> Sam.....it is very hot here in So Oregon. DH was outside while I went to town and when I returned he was resting on living room floor. He got dizzy. I asked him did you drink water???? NO....he thinks water is just for when you need to swallow a pill.. But he did admit he should see the heart dr. Ill be calling Monday. This is a sign that the stent is messing up or he needs another. It is seven years now and that is about the limit for his stents. Sure glad we did not take the extended RV trip.
> 
> Happy B-day Kehinkle...maybe you are on the way home.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Bend is on the Eastern Cascade side. From there on out east it is dry with scattered forest on the higher elevations. My side is green with conifers. The coast is green and wet with the Cascade range dipping down to the ocean. Volcanic rock is mostly on the eastern side. Like the Bend area but too cold in winter.



jheiens said:


> Rookie, I never realized that Oregon had such areas of dry, rugged, stoney topography. Golly, it's gorgeous territory you were visiting. Glad you're back from the reunion.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I managed to finish a whole Kp last week. I didn't do the activities planned for today. It was quite warm, I would say in the 80's. I managed to put away one load of wash, I will put in the last one in a few minutes. I haven't accomplished much knitting lately, I am kind of tired of the constant frogging with the traveling vine and my inability to get the stitches to come out right. Same problem with both of the shawls in progress. I am taking a break. Marianne I am worried that this constant falling may indicate that your sugar is bouncing around? I fell 11 times in one month at the onset of my diabetes. I can not get over how sometimes my computer works fine and sometimes it stalls constantly. I don't do much differently and last week I wasn't able to open some of the attachments to the e-mails because the word program used to draft them was incompatible with my 2003 program. It seems they change 
these programs just to get people to invest in new technology. They change the browsers or they don't respond.
Every time I download an Evernote version it won't work properly for a while. Nuts. I just cannot afford to keep replacing what I have. Tomorrow a trip to the mall via our
special transit system. They go on Mon and Sat. I surely wish that I could manage a trip to the Knitapalooza this July. But with the difficulty that I have with trips I would need too much assistance and would spoil someone's fun. It surely sounds interesting and I never get out of this place. I don't really stand very long anymore and my tai chi class that I have used for strengthening has terminated for a while as the instructor's contract terminated and he did not renew. I'll have to engage in it by myself and somehow it is not as fun that way. Well that's all for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kehinkie! I hope it was a good one.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

we were in northern Nevada at a reunion when the rains came. So happy for the rain...mush needed. And my son didnt need to stop by and water ....the few areas I have plants.



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my---that is so scarey. Hope DH is okay and that the Dr. is able to diagnos it quickly and get help quickly. Did you get any of the rain that they got in the Bend/Redmond area?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well everyone -- I am being faced with a big decision about our workshops. As some of you know, especially the teachers, we have been opening an information topic on main (I pm'd admin) and got permission. it has brought in many many students and has made a huge difference in our numbers. UP until then I had to go over and over in different places to let people know there even was a workshop section. this last 3 months we have had smooth sailing as I open the workshop preparation site on main and the teacher posts the information about what is needed for the workshop and then the day I open it I let the people on that topic know and they all come to the workshop;. 

I opened the information sheet for bobglory's workshop and then got a pm from admin that it had been moved to the workshop section and was not allowed on main they didn't let me know ahead of time I got an automatic pm from them.. they then moved darowils, kayes, and 3 other information threads with out any notice. I was in conversation all day yesterday and explained that the only way we can let new people know about the workshops is on the main thread in this one topic for each new workshop and on our workshop happenings. 

they are immovable. so I am back to square one only I am allowed even less information to be posted on main. I am allowed to give the link., not publicize the workshops. I am not willing to go back to the huge amount of work I put in over the last 9 months. It means that new people are not even aware we exist - but if we are on main they are able to read my heading of the topic and they are immediately interested.

I tried to explain that the workshops were a service for KP members but they say the rules are rules and it isn't fair to the other sections which are mostly chat sections. I tried to explain that we were an entity to help KP , not a chat room and that we needed this allowance. they won't budge.

I am sorry for venting - but where else is a better place to vent than here. Bobglory's workshop is great affected as it was moved while people were just starting to arrive. I do have the workshop happenings but only the people who are already subscribed get it so that doesn't do us much good. 

They said they would continue the conversation but they never got back to me and I doubt they will. Rachel the other person who joined me right after I started and who works full time but helps out, is emailing them to see if she can get through to them the importance of us being able to let people know that we even exist. 

I spent l00's of hours posting on main, sending pm's etc. when I started and we have built up a good following . however those who have not heard of us will not hear of us now. 

anyway, I have been thinking all day. Bobglory's workshop will go ahead as there are 4 or 5 students, but what a shame as she has worked so hard, as do all the teachers. I haven't had a chance to decide what I am going to do, with all the problems here with the flood. 

I have started to collect hats, scarves, cowls and childrens clothes and will give them out to flood victims in October. I have had 4 American KP members already mail me parcels so that is a wonderful thing. Sorry for venting but I am so frustrated. I will have to decide what I want to do -- it is such a needless change. 

I might get into trouble for posting what is happening here but if they ban me so be it. talk to you tomorrow. Please don't do anything about it until I give them another day to contact me. If they don't I am going to have to pm all the teachers I have booked until next April as I just don't think I can do it any more under these restrictions. I am just so disappointed as we have had 40 wonderful workshops and we have worked so hard . now there is a good chance they will just sit in the closed section, as who would take it over with the inability to contact new people.

I have rarely talked about my age but I am in my early 80's and I am just not willling to go through all that work again as who knows what rules they will change then.

It is just too much. They do give me free rein on the actual section, but I am only allowed to use the section. We are not allowed on the daily digest because we don't open enough topics - the only time we are on the daily digest is if I open a topic which was another plus with the topics we had on main and the only reason I have the Workshop happenings which don't bring in new people very often. no win no win. I just had to let what is happening out as I never slept last night and this is the place I need to be able to vent. thanks for your support.

Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley this is terrible. I feel tht the workshops have been such a blessing to us and know that so many folks have learned from them. I will keep this situation in prayer. Please don't get yourself too distraught over this. We all love and appreciate what all you have done for us with these workshops. Your work is greatly appreciated. I can only speak for myself, but the opportunities you have give have been such a wonderful benefit for Knitting Paradise. It has taken it to a level above just a chat group but to educate and expand our fiber art skills and confidence. Thank you for everything.


Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone -- I am being faced with a big decision about our workshops.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all, pray that tomorrow is a better day,and let it be filled with love and healing, grace and peace, comfort and strength. Until tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all. Peace & healing to everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all. Peace & healing to everyone


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, I'm going to be thinking of how we can get around this new rule. I do not feel that you need to me sending PMs or emails to individuals. I'm confident that we can resolve this. Sleep well and don't worry!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, I feel so bad. You do so much.
Gwen, enjoy the time with your husband, I'm sure he will be so happy to be with you and your daughter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Shirley, how disappointing! Too bad admin. doesn't realize that the workshops are such a great enhancement to the site and that's dueto all your hard work!! I really appreciate having the workshops available and have even planned on going to do some of the closed ones. I send all good vibes that a solution will be found, but I am with you on that you shouldn't have to deal with this red tape when you have so many other things on your plate.

My prayers continue for all the people affected by all the disasters around you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Shirley, don't stress yourself out about the problems with admin. Thank you for all your hard work on the workshops. We appreciate it even if others don't. It will work out somehow. 

Gwennie, have a great weekend with DH. If you have any extra squash, you can always bring it to Sam's. Someone will have use for it. 

Drove most of the way home, but since it was getting late, stopped for the night. Plans for tomorrow include a mani/pedi, I think. 

See you all tomorrow. Sleep well or have a great day. Sam, sorry the boys lost but what a season they had.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, finished up on last weeks TP and now I'm caught up on tonights, yay!!
Sam, too bad about Aydens game, but I bet they had just as much fun either way, and a trophy anyway?, I'm sure they are all thrilled. 
Kathy, have a safe trip. 
Gwen, so glad you get to spend some time with DH, three Gwennies, that's impressive. lolololol
Shirley, sleep well, we'll get it all figured out one way or another I'm sure. We do all appreciate all the time and work you put in, but you can only do so much and do not need to over do yourself. It will all come to rights eventually. 
Hugs, and prayers for all going on up your way. 
DH called from Iowa, he was parked for the night, he won't make it home until Monday night, has to take the load he picked up in Fort Wayne, Indiana this morning up to Loveland, Colorado for Monday morning delivery, so he'll be in Loveland Sunday sometime and will deliver first thing Monday. He is at the largest truck stop tonight, so he's checking it out, lol, haven't heard from him since he went to go inside, I have a feeling he's having way to much fun in there. lololol.
Well, the dogs and cats are telling me that it's bed time, so I think I'll head out. 
Has anyone heard from Julie in the last couple days, seems strange not to see her for such a time. 
Good night all, stay safe and happy.  See you in the morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pictures - so glad you had fun - welcome back -AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some pictures of my brother's ranch and at his neighbors who own the alpaca ranch. We saw three newborns within an hour --- owner was callng it a "jiffy pop" day!! The little ones got to name the newborns if they helped wipe off the newborns---all of them were eager to get in there and help!! The terrain was absolutely breathtaking ---but this flatlander is glad to be back home in the Midwest.
> 
> The alpaca ranch (Crescent Moon Ranch sells their Alpaca with a Twist yarn (I already had some in my stash here at home that I used to make my DIL's scarf 2 years ago!!) - I was in the market for some fingering weight which they were out of, so didn't spend much in the shop --- but their completed items (scarves, hats, shawls, cardigans, socks, etc.) were so gorgeous but too rich for my pocketbook!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have yet to meet a squash I didn't like!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're welcome! It's the season...... Luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> i have made this before and its sooooo yummy, thanks for the reminder :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's still 90 the storm fizzled before it go here....


Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you're feeling better M and I hope you find your yarn. Luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> I am doing much better this evening, I should be, I don't think I have moved much in the past few days! :roll: Gwen was here on Wednesday, always have such a great time when we get together! That was the last day I was truly up, spent the better part of yesterday in bed alternating heat and ice packs, today much better, still sore but able to move around easier! I've actually had time to pick up the needles and knit for awhile, felt great to relax again! I hope to go through my stash tomorrow and find some yarn (I know I bought) that I want to use in a KAL on Ravelry.. I know it's here just has been too long and I have no idea where I put it.. LOL.
> Another storm seems to be blowing in, hear the thunder booming closer, I should shut down as we loose power quickly out here during some of the storms.
> Take care my dear Sisters and Brothers! I have missed you all so much! Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!
> Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The cheese wheels are so nice - it must have brought a lump to your throat . And I am fascinated with the steer... I will have to read more about them.


RookieRetiree said:


> I was surprised also...I've been to Vail, CO and figured this part of Oregon would be like that---not at all. The whole area is a result of volcanos many years ago and the ground is vey sandy -- there are canyons and ravines with accompanying mountainous rims. It rained for a good deal of the time that we were there and it was much appreciated. We went to a farmer's market in Bend, OR and the variety of berries was awesome ---wanted to box up and ship home the marionberries, huckleberries, red currants, and the Oregon strawberries were delicious!!
> 
> My brother found a Jersey dairy farmer who makes all the milk into cheese immediately after milking - my brother had her bring 5 lb wheels of infused cheddar cheese for each of us with our Dad's Jersey Dairy Farm label from whe we were on the farm in Iowa --- Seemed to come full circle from Iowa to Oregon..so endearing. The dairy farmer also makes a parmesan and a feta cheese --- very strong and rich. We're sharing wedges of cheese with the neighbors who helped bring in our mail and mow our lawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you both enjoy the recipe - and yes it sounds like he needs to get checked out by the dr. 


Ezenby said:


> AZ...thanks for the squash recipe. Love vegies. This one will appeal to DH.
> 
> Sam.....it is very hot here in So Oregon. DH was outside while I went to town and when I returned he was resting on living room floor. He got dizzy. I asked him did you drink water???? NO....he thinks water is just for when you need to swallow a pill.. But he did admit he should see the heart dr. Ill be calling Monday. This is a sign that the stent is messing up or he needs another. It is seven years now and that is about the limit for his stents. Sure glad we did not take the extended RV trip.
> 
> Happy B-day Kehinkle...maybe you are on the way home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, finished up on last weeks TP and now I'm caught up on tonights, yay!!
> Sam, too bad about Aydens game, but I bet they had just as much fun either way, and a trophy anyway?, I'm sure they are all thrilled.
> Kathy, have a safe trip.
> Gwen, so glad you get to spend some time with DH, three Gwennies, that's impressive. lolololol
> ...


Kaye! I have just been Lurking- when one is feeling exhausted, one has to cut back somehow. I am well aware that many may be concerned when I have been frequently in the high user lists- something I actually find a bit embarrassing. None-the-less I have been following what has been happening for most people- it is just that it takes time to reply- and time is something I am feeling I have very little of probably until some time after I have accomplished the move to Australia. Not the least debilitating is my anxiety to make the right decision for the dogs- I know people post out of kindness and concern, but sometimes I need to sit back to sort out my own feelings, this is one of those times. I have told Sam I will continue to follow his first post each week. I can't guarantee to keep up to date with the rest of you, quite likely until October. Inevitably my highest priority must be my own family. Bronwen is so busy I can only snatch conversation with her- I am very grateful to her that she is not putting any pressure on me, but allowing me to make my own decision. We are going to set aside funds which she will hold for me, so if Fale dies before me, I can return to Christchurch, and move into assisted accommodation- assuming I will by then be around 80.
I am concentrating presently on getting my new visa application sorted- fortunately the Visa office is now in Auckland- just requires the sometimes hour long trip to the central city. It will take most of my available funds, and I have no guarantees it will be accepted. 
One thing I am determined my knitting supplies cannot be part of the sacrifice.
The dogs may have to be, and that is making me unbelievably sad.
I am now contemplating trying to find a home for both together- I have a whimsical shot I took this morning of Rufus, which I hope may win hearts... I have yet to work out which photo I will use of Ringo. This I have arranged to post at the local veterinary clinic. I have yet to contact the SPCA, the Humane Society, and there is also a website, but I have lost the record I made of this- just have to make another phone call. I cannot disclose exactly the problem but there are also medical issues that are of considerable concern- I have an appointment for Monday, when I will face up to the problem. It is potentially a major concern. (Not cancer at least). 
I should mention that I was saddened to read of the problems Shirley is having with Admin and the set-up of KP. It reminds me somewhat of the point that Fireball Dave reached with KP. To me it seems very short sighted- to say that Chit- Chat is more important- where as we were building a Knitting Archive in effect. ?????!
I hope people will understand. I just need to be more private for a while.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sam! Hi everyone!

Got side tracked over summer break.  But I did manage to get some knitting done. I will post it tomorrow afternoon. I am working on a series of panels each 100st by 100st. done in Linen Belfast yarn. When all the panels are done the entire project will be more of a tapestry than a blanket. It should be interesting 

Came up with the idea after seeing a huge tapestry depicting the exploits of an ancestor of mine back in Ancient France that was friends with a king that had a nasty temper and a penchant for taking land that didn't belong to him. LOL. Apparently they got along well enough. 


Anyhow, The front room is now re-arranged and I've moved my sea-chest into the room and put the Washing pitcher on top of it. Darwin and Lulu aren't complaining. LOL.

In any case. Hugs to everyone. School Starts monday.    Only had 5 days off of school. Didn't really get vacation, but it was nice to sleep in and do what I want for an entire week.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes crookneck! Some folks don't know it by that name!!! You really could use just about any squash... But the crookneck has such a sweet flavor that I prefer it in this! If you try it let me know how you like it!! Have a great weekend - AZ


Squash are difficult to obtain here, apart from butternut but I grow zucchini (courgettes) and I see that the first are at the right size for cutting so I intend to use these as a substitute. I'll make sure they are well drained after steaming. This recipe looks delicious. Many thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


Blimey! I just looked that up and it converted to 46.6!! UGH. Stay as cool as possible. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the receipts sund delish. I will have to try the burgers out at the family get together whenI return home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am doing much better this evening, I should be, I don't think I have moved much in the past few days! :roll: Gwen was here on Wednesday, always have such a great time when we get together! That was the last day I was truly up, spent the better part of yesterday in bed alternating heat and ice packs, today much better, still sore but able to move around easier! I've actually had time to pick up the needles and knit for awhile, felt great to relax again! I hope to go through my stash tomorrow and find some yarn (I know I bought) that I want to use in a KAL on Ravelry.. I know it's here just has been too long and I have no idea where I put it.. LOL.
> Another storm seems to be blowing in, hear the thunder booming closer, I should shut down as we loose power quickly out here during some of the storms.
> Take care my dear Sisters and Brothers! I have missed you all so much! Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!
> Marianne


Good to hear you are on the mend (again). Oh please no more mishaps/trips. (((((hug)))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sat evening here. Gosh another TP already. Thanks once again Sam.. good recipes.
Nice photos on here this week again.
Julie.. thinking of you and all the best at the doc on Mond. You do need your private time and you have so much to get done... but take it easy as well when you can. Great photo of your Rufus... i am sure all will work out. Take care. Look forward to seeing you on here when you can. 
((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I miss seeing you purplefi - know you are busy and that is good - hopefully things will soon quiet down and you will have time to visit us more often.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, I miss being here too, but there is so much on at the moment. I am having a go at freeform knitting and crochet, it's so freeform that I haven't a clue what it is going to be yet - except purple!
I have also been working on some sewn bag designs as I am teaching bag making to the sewing group. Also been on the look out for yarn for my dreambird.
I hope everyone is well and happy and I send lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are soooooo right Ezenby! I have spent the last 3+ weeks with him working 6 days straight, coming home, eating dinner and going straight to bed by 7-7:30 p.m. DD is always on the go too between friends and work so I've spent quite a bit of time alone lately. I actually LIKE spending time with my DH....ROFL!!!! DD even mentioned how she has only seen her dad 4 times in the past 3 weeks so she sent him a text message telling him she is taking him on a daddy/daughter date Saturday night to the movies.


Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)

Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"

As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


Sounds horrid- I don't like the hot weather. Will it cool down for the night?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are soooooo right Ezenby! I have spent the last 3+ weeks with him working 6 days straight, coming home, eating dinner and going straight to bed by 7-7:30 p.m. DD is always on the go too between friends and work so I've spent quite a bit of time alone lately. I actually LIKE spending time with my DH....ROFL!!!! DD even mentioned how she has only seen her dad 4 times in the past 3 weeks so she sent him a text message telling him she is taking him on a daddy/daughter date Saturday night to the movies.


With David having been away Maryanne is desperate to see him so arranged for us to all go to her place for tea on Monday (I'm taking the cheesecake recently provided here on TP- and neither Maryanne nor i are starving that day as she is doing a lasanga!). But she threanted to kidnap him to get him there if she had to. But he is going to cooperate and go willingly. 
Tomorrow evening I might actually spend time with DH. I just might even skip KP for the evening, depends on what he wants to do. He might want to watch a movie- and I rarely watch htem. I have real problems working out who the characters are and so really don't enjoy them- and I miss a lot of important information so I often don't know what is going on. Thought it was just me- but recently my siblings and I have discovered that we are the same but hadn't said anything becuase we each thought it was just us! I would much rather read.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley this is terrible. I feel tht the workshops have been such a blessing to us and know that so many folks have learned from them. I will keep this situation in prayer. Please don't get yourself too distraught over this. We all love and appreciate what all you have done for us with these workshops. Your work is greatly appreciated. I can only speak for myself, but the opportunities you have give have been such a wonderful benefit for Knitting Paradise. It has taken it to a level above just a chat group but to educate and expand our fiber art skills and confidence. Thank you for everything.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye! I have just been Lurking- when one is feeling exhausted, one has to cut back somehow. I am well aware that many may be concerned when I have been frequently in the high user lists- something I actually find a bit embarrassing. None-the-less I have been following what has been happening for most people- it is just that it takes time to reply- and time is something I am feeling I have very little of probably until some time after I have accomplished the move to Australia. Not the least debilitating is my anxiety to make the right decision for the dogs- I know people post out of kindness and concern, but sometimes I need to sit back to sort out my own feelings, this is one of those times. I have told Sam I will continue to follow his first post each week. I can't guarantee to keep up to date with the rest of you, quite likely until October. Inevitably my highest priority must be my own family. Bronwen is so busy I can only snatch conversation with her- I am very grateful to her that she is not putting any pressure on me, but allowing me to make my own decision. We are going to set aside funds which she will hold for me, so if Fale dies before me, I can return to Christchurch, and move into assisted accommodation- assuming I will by then be around 80.
> I am concentrating presently on getting my new visa application sorted- fortunately the Visa office is now in Auckland- just requires the sometimes hour long trip to the central city. It will take most of my available funds, and I have no guarantees it will be accepted.
> One thing I am determined my knitting supplies cannot be part of the sacrifice.
> The dogs may have to be, and that is making me unbelievably sad.
> ...


Julie, I respect what you are saying. And pray that your decisions are wight for you. Blessings to you and yours


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Shirley, I just don't understand admin. all the time they ask if members want to run their own sites, then when they get one as popular and successful as the one you run they want to make life as difficult as possible. As you say, you are getting on in age, but that is only to be expected as the (slightly) younger ones among us are so tied up with family, work etc. that we cannot take this on; admin must be able to take this on board & make life as easy as possible for you if they want the input.

Please don't stress too much over this, I'm sure we will be able to sort it out.

Love, Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Actually have been a regular watching here for a long time.
> I once posted my very easy but delicious scone recipe on this site. That was in Fireball Dave's time, I think.


Let me add my welcome as well. Hope you come back often.
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, nice to see you in print. Please try hard to keep calm & take time to make decisions about your babies, don't act in haste & repent at leisure. Is it only money that is making you think of getting Ringo adopted? I thought Fale had said you could take him with you?

When you put aside your money for your return don't forget to take inflation into account, after all you are still young, nowhere near 80!! LOL.

I'll be thinking of you all the time and hope it goes as smoothly as possible,

Love, Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> That is to hot for me. I would end up staying indoors all the time.


We've had a heat index of close to 100 degrees for the last 10 days. I haven't been outside in over a week and have no plans to go out soon. Although the temps are supposed to 'only' be in the mid 80s next week. it's a shame when mid-80's sound cool!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I might get into trouble for posting what is happening here but if they ban me so be it. talk to you tomorrow. Please don't do anything about it until I give them another day to contact me. If they don't I am going to have to pm all the teachers I have booked until next April as I just don't think I can do it any more under these restrictions. I am just so disappointed as we have had 40 wonderful workshops and we have worked so hard . now there is a good chance they will just sit in the closed section, as who would take it over with the inability to contact new people.

I have rarely talked about my age but I am in my early 80's and I am just not willling to go through all that work again as who knows what rules they will change then.

It is just too much. They do give me free rein on the actual section, but I am only allowed to use the section. We are not allowed on the daily digest because we don't open enough topics - the only time we are on the daily digest is if I open a topic which was another plus with the topics we had on main and the only reason I have the Workshop happenings which don't bring in new people very often. no win no win. I just had to let what is happening out as I never slept last night and this is the place I need to be able to vent. thanks for your support.

Shirley[/quote]

Oh, Shirley, I'm so sorry this has happened. You've had such wonderful response to the workshops. And I know a lot of people are disappointed.
You've worked so hard for this.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. I apologize for venting last night. 

I appreciate your kind words. I should have waited I have heard from admin this morning and we are in discussions. I have never had a problem in the past, and I am hoping things can be clarified and we can work out a way to solve our needs. 

Please don't take my post too seriously. I have had a really bad week with the disaster here and I do hope that we can come to a mutually satisfactory arrangement with admin.

I lost sight of the fact that they retrieved Sam's workshop when I deleted it in error so I quite possibly didn't give them a chance to come up with a good plan for us. Please let it go and once we sort things out we will be good. thanks for your support. Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> You are on a roll tonight, Gwen, with the multiple posts.
> 
> I am getting concerned about M and the numerous falls in the last week. There won't be enough bubble wrap to use for the rest of us who may be prone to such unexpected contact with our furniture and floors!!! ROFL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Trust me, I will share all the extra bubble wrap, I have cleared the house once and for all of all trip hazards and have promises that none will be replaced!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Neeterbug, do you ever go to knit at the library t Anthem on Thursday's?

Pontuf



Neeterbug said:


> Sam...
> 
> Go to the "Control Panel"
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley this is terrible. I feel tht the workshops have been such a blessing to us and know that so many folks have learned from them. I will keep this situation in prayer. Please don't get yourself too distraught over this. We all love and appreciate what all you have done for us with these workshops. Your work is greatly appreciated. I can only speak for myself, but the opportunities you have give have been such a wonderful benefit for Knitting Paradise. It has taken it to a level above just a chat group but to educate and expand our fiber art skills and confidence. Thank you for everything.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> AZ...thanks for the squash recipe. Love vegies. This one will appeal to DH.
> 
> Sam.....it is very hot here in So Oregon. DH was outside while I went to town and when I returned he was resting on living room floor. He got dizzy. I asked him did you drink water???? NO....he thinks water is just for when you need to swallow a pill.. But he did admit he should see the heart dr. Ill be calling Monday. This is a sign that the stent is messing up or he needs another. It is seven years now and that is about the limit for his stents. Sure glad we did not take the extended RV trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well I managed to finish a whole Kp last week. I didn't do the activities planned for today. It was quite warm, I would say in the 80's. I managed to put away one load of wash, I will put in the last one in a few minutes. I haven't accomplished much knitting lately, I am kind of tired of the constant frogging with the traveling vine and my inability to get the stitches to come out right. Same problem with both of the shawls in progress. I am taking a break. Marianne I am worried that this constant falling may indicate that your sugar is bouncing around? I fell 11 times in one month at the onset of my diabetes. I can not get over how sometimes my computer works fine and sometimes it stalls constantly. I don't do much differently and last week I wasn't able to open some of the attachments to the e-mails because the word program used to draft them was incompatible with my 2003 program. It seems they change
> these programs just to get people to invest in new technology. They change the browsers or they don't respond.
> Every time I download an Evernote version it won't work properly for a while. Nuts. I just cannot afford to keep replacing what I have. Tomorrow a trip to the mall via our
> special transit system. They go on Mon and Sat. I surely wish that I could manage a trip to the Knitapalooza this July. But with the difficulty that I have with trips I would need too much assistance and would spoil someone's fun. It surely sounds interesting and I never get out of this place. I don't really stand very long anymore and my tai chi class that I have used for strengthening has terminated for a while as the instructor's contract terminated and he did not renew. I'll have to engage in it by myself and somehow it is not as fun that way. Well that's all for now. Marlark Marge.


Marge, my sugar levels are fine, with diabetes running in my family I do have that checked often and regularly. My problem (besides C's trip hazards) are from the RA and the Osteo, I know I need a hip replacement and possibly the knee both on the right side. My insurance goes into effect in August so will hurry and get one of the problems taken care of as soon as they will allow. C and I are already making plans for my recuperation time, my sons are going to come over as they can to help her out with my mom. Mom has offered to go into a care facility if needed, but I really hope that can be avoided. I don't heal as quickly due to my blood problems so it takes a bit longer than normal for me to regain after any surgery. I can be walking along and my right leg just gives way, the doctor explained that the hip joint is basically gone due to the Osteo also that my knee is in the same way. 
I wish there was a way for you to come to Sam's.. I am so looking forward to meeting and truly sitting around the table with a cuppa and sharing laughs and smiles with all our friends. Keeping you in prayers always my dear friend!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I apologize for venting last night.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words. I should have waited I have heard from admin this morning and we are in discussions. I have never had a problem in the past, and I am hoping things can be clarified and we can work out a way to solve our needs.
> 
> ...


Glad things are being talked out with Admin. They have been so supportive and helpful in the past that it was surprising that they seemed to be so unhelpful this time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree darowil. They have been supportive and I should not have jumped to conclusions and over reacted.

I have asked them to remove my post as I think I over reacted and there is a probability things will work out. Shirley


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup: 

I am not joining in the big family soccer game today, as I hit my head really bad at work on Wednesday and have a concussion. DH slipped and fell and hit his head on the cement floor in the garage last night and he has a concussion now too. What a pair we are.

I have started some colorful threads in the last few days. The show us you reds, etc. Seeing as you like purple you may want to go to show us your purples and post a few??? 

How is Bentley doing, must have grown a bit in the last 2 weeks or so, getting into a routine etc.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I hope you will both be okay! Happy Canada Day!

have a great time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope so too. I don't know how hockey players can do it. I have never had one before and I surely don't ever want another one.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm really being careful when I walk! It seems like my KTP friends are dropping like flies! Be careful and be safe! No more falls!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julie, much respect and love from all in this family of friends, we just worry about you when you are silent too long,  
To those out West suffering this horrible heat wave, please take good care.. I've been to Phoenix in the summer just once, I truly don't know how people survive in that horrid heat! Speaking of Phoenix, Ben and my DIL are on the way there to pick up her younger daughter to bring back to Alabama to live with them. She has finally conceded defeat at trying to make it on her own without family close by. She has a severe learning disability and though she does well with training she cannot pass a written test to get her license to work. They are hopeful that with "connections" they may can get her into a career that she will enjoy and can support herself. Her sister is all excited, soon she will be leaving us for Chicago and I told her of the offers from my sisters in the KTP, she was thrilled! Now, this part I do not totally understand, but she has been part of a group (University of Alabama, Birmingham) that has come up with a way to use a helmet to see(?) effects of concussions right on the field of play, rather than having to take to hospitals. She will be given credit on the paper works for her part of the research and development. From the way she was talking this is a huge bonus in her career to have been part of this process. 
Mom has requested a "Mom" day, lol.. if the weather cooperates we are taking her to the lodge at Unicoi for their Sunday brunch, it's a very nice place to enjoy a wonderful meal and the scenery is wonderful (if you can get the window side  ) We will just take her for a long ride so she can enjoy being out without having to walk or have us push her in her chair. 
I've written a novel again.. LOL. Shirley I pray that all is resolved to your satisfaction the workshops mean so much to so many, all your hard work has been gratefully appreciated by all! :thumbup: 
I've lost my list of names and such, but know that I keep you all in prayers and when I think of you during the day, smiles come to me knowing how each of you have touched my life. Thank you all for your prayers and understandings. This group just totally rocks, as my step-grand would say! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Ouch.. sending bubble wrap helmets for both you and DH!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


More bubble wrap! 
I hope you are both on the mend and not intending to punish your heads (or bodies) any further...... Have a gentle hug each. Lin


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern, much appreciated.  I have always joked that my son was going to have to be bubble wrapped before he walked out the door. Now I think it is us that need it after the last few days.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe you don't feel rushed because you put 38 days in June in your original post? *chuckle* If I had 38 days to a month, I could get everything done too! *LOL*


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dear neighbors are going to be working in their yard today.. I am going to go bake some cookies and make some fresh lemonade as a treat for them! They both work such long hours I rarely get to see them in the summer months. He is a county sheriff and she is a RN with a cardiology group. He is going to till up some of my lawn and reseed it for me, I will get to spend time with their 2 yr old son, he's such a joy! 
Laters, sending lots of bubble wrap, everyone please stay safe, warm, dry and cool!!! 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree darowil. They have been supportive and I should not have jumped to conclusions and over reacted.
> 
> I have asked them to remove my post as I think I over reacted and there is a probability things will work out. Shirley


You know whatever happens you have our support. It bothered me that you've had so much stress with the flooding and now the problem with admin. I hope they can come up with a satisfactory solution. Did the railway bridge hold? I've been thinking of all the problems in that area and sending up prayers.

Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My dear neighbors are going to be working in their yard today.. I am going to go bake some cookies and make some fresh lemonade as a treat for them! They both work such long hours I rarely get to see them in the summer months. He is a county sheriff and she is a RN with a cardiology group. He is going to till up some of my lawn and reseed it for me, I will get to spend time with their 2 yr old son, he's such a joy!
> Laters, sending lots of bubble wrap, everyone please stay safe, warm, dry and cool!!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!


They sound like wonderful neighbors and I'm sure they will appreciate the cookies and lemonade!! Who wouldn't after working all week and then doing yard work!!?
HOpe everything works out so everyone can have a wonderful 'Mom day' out! And pray everyone stay right side up and on their feet!!
Hugs,
June


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH called from Iowa, he was parked for the night, he won't make it home until Monday night, has to take the load he picked up in Fort Wayne, Indiana this morning up to Loveland, Colorado for Monday morning delivery, so he'll be in Loveland Sunday sometime and will deliver first thing Monday. He is at the largest truck stop tonight, so he's checking it out, lol, haven't heard from him since he went to go inside, I have a feeling he's having way to much fun in there. lololol.


I'm in his camp--we LOVE Big A** truck stops...best part of a road trip! ROTFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is very nice. Will look for the pattern on ravelry.


TNS said:


> Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)
> 
> Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"
> 
> As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a very interesting scarf! It looks so different on the model than flat. I like it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley this is terrible. I feel tht the workshops have been such a blessing to us and know that so many folks have learned from them. I will keep this situation in prayer. Please don't get yourself too distraught over this. We all love and appreciate what all you have done for us with these workshops. Your work is greatly appreciated. I can only speak for myself, but the opportunities you have give have been such a wonderful benefit for Knitting Paradise. It has taken it to a level above just a chat group but to educate and expand our fiber art skills and confidence. Thank you for everything.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You know whatever happens you have our support. It bothered me that you've had so much stress with the flooding and now the problem with admin. I hope they can come up with a satisfactory solution. Did the railway bridge hold? I've been thinking of all the problems in that area and sending up prayers.
> 
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Yes they did a marvelous job. I have been reporting all about what is happening there, and rather than taking up space here 
I am referring everyone who is interested to the following link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-179639-4.html#3537449*

I explain the amazing story of how the cars were emptied, and removed from the bridge. absolutely unbelievable. It also covers the fact that we are receiving all sorts of help. The train story is on the top of the last page. It was unbelievable what they did overnight.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Your recipe make me want to make carnitas tacos tonight. The pork and guacamole can't e beat. 

Don't stress over the computer issues. I installed a nice brand new one last year, regrets, regrets. I decided to deal with it, I am slowly finding all the places I once knew so well. Been doing this since the old generations, 1960's) but still getting frustrated with al the supposed bells and whistles added to the new programs. With sympathy,
Karen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye! I have just been Lurking- when one is feeling exhausted, one has to cut back somehow. I am well aware that many may be concerned when I have been frequently in the high user lists- something I actually find a bit embarrassing. None-the-less I have been following what has been happening for most people- it is just that it takes time to reply- and time is something I am feeling I have very little of probably until some time after I have accomplished the move to Australia. Not the least debilitating is my anxiety to make the right decision for the dogs- I know people post out of kindness and concern, but sometimes I need to sit back to sort out my own feelings, this is one of those times. I have told Sam I will continue to follow his first post each week. I can't guarantee to keep up to date with the rest of you, quite likely until October. Inevitably my highest priority must be my own family. Bronwen is so busy I can only snatch conversation with her- I am very grateful to her that she is not putting any pressure on me, but allowing me to make my own decision. We are going to set aside funds which she will hold for me, so if Fale dies before me, I can return to Christchurch, and move into assisted accommodation- assuming I will by then be around 80.
> I am concentrating presently on getting my new visa application sorted- fortunately the Visa office is now in Auckland- just requires the sometimes hour long trip to the central city. It will take most of my available funds, and I have no guarantees it will be accepted.
> One thing I am determined my knitting supplies cannot be part of the sacrifice.
> The dogs may have to be, and that is making me unbelievably sad.
> ...


Yes, you really do need to concentrate on all you have going there, and I'm so glad Bronwen is supportive of whatever you decide. I am also so sad that you have to make decisions to not take the pups, but unfortunately life works that way sometimes, sadly, but I am positive you will find a wonderful, loving home for them. Positive thoughts to your medical appointment, hopes that all is better than expected, and yes, thank God no cancer. 
hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I apologize for venting last night.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words. I should have waited I have heard from admin this morning and we are in discussions. I have never had a problem in the past, and I am hoping things can be clarified and we can work out a way to solve our needs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in his camp--we LOVE Big A** truck stops...best part of a road trip! ROTFL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Haven't heard from his since he went in last night, hope he didn't get lost. lolol He was pretty tired, so I had told him good night in case he didn't want to call back later so he probably went and checked it out then went back to go to sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{JULIE}}}} All love & respect to you, my dear. Thinking of you!



jknappva said:


> Although the temps are supposed to 'only' be in the mid 80s next week. it's a shame when mid-80's sound cool!
> Junek


I was thinking that this morning--85 on Monday got a "Yay!" It's been brutal this year and we are running about 10 or more degrees higher than our average. I keep lots of ice around.



gagesmom said:


> I hope so too. I don't know how hockey players can do it. I have never had one before and I surely don't ever want another one.


I feel for you...that's nothing to mess around with. When we were in the car accident, I had a mild concussion and a whiplash...worst headache I've ever had, and with my history of migraines, that's saying something. Take it easy & slow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, AZ --- good to be back even with a week's worth of laundry. Time to get some serious housecleaning done and then some knitting. I started a sock while on the plane - decided to do a heavy pair for DH so am using a 12" size 5 needle wth a DK weight yarn from Cherry Tree Hill....they'll be his boot socks for walking around in the parking lot at school. I have about 4" of stockinette done down from the 2" ribbing so will be getting to the heel area soon...I'm using a pattern posted by AmyKnits and Sockittome. So far so good!



AZ Sticks said:


> Great pictures - so glad you had fun - welcome back -AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom, oh my, painful, definitely no soccer for you two for a while, goodness. Rest and take it easy, knitting is good for concussed peoples, no major movement needed. 
hope you are both fine quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rookie, sounds like it was a great trip, wonderful pictures. Love the Alpaca's so cute. 

Well, I'm all caught up and in need of a second cup of coffee, so heading off to get ready to run over to Stepmothers to let her dogs out since she got called in to work today, and I think I'll stop at the coffee shop on the way. See you all this afternoon, take care, step carefully, and don't run with your needles in hand. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checking in....Gagesmom so, so sorry about the slip and falls to you and DH...hopefully recovery will be quick as bubble wrap is starting to run short...

Julie absolutely respect your need for privacy. Won't expect reply and know if you need to vent or just chat I'm just a quick skype away.

Marianne, know I'll chat with you sometime today...sunday brunch at Unicoi sounds delightful and will be good to get mom out. Just curious, you now those commercial about hover chairs...would mom be able to get one of them at no cost??? I know nothing about them.

Valerie, I love that scarf. I have so many wips I am behind in finishing up. I have GOT to focus, finish them, and perhaps somehow make myself do one project, finish it completely before starting another. Definitely get distracted by all the pretty possibilities...ROFL.

Ohio Kathy if possible will bring some squash with me to the knit-a-palooza but not guaranteeing it. LOL

Sorlenna, Sandi and others out west my sympathy to you for such incredibly hot weather. Here I sit and complain of the 92F. Stay cool. Marianne showed me a product she got from Lowes that you wet, wring out, snap it and it gets very cool to help when you work outside. Really amazing. Going to pick one or two up for DH. She said it was designed for athletes. Perhaps she can give us the name of it again and you can look for it to help you folks in this ridiculous heat.

Hugs to everyone along with prayers for those in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you --- one week is not much of a break, but sounds like you made the most of it. I like to re-arrange things too; seems to keep life interesting! Love the idea of your tapestry - I have Nova Scotia Acadian French ancestors --- would love to hear about our ancestor' exploits!



doogie said:


> Hi Sam! Hi everyone!
> 
> Got side tracked over summer break.  But I did manage to get some knitting done. I will post it tomorrow afternoon. I am working on a series of panels each 100st by 100st. done in Linen Belfast yarn. When all the panels are done the entire project will be more of a tapestry than a blanket. It should be interesting
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto --- I'm so worried about your falling - and throw rugs are terrible hazzards! Get well soon and hope the pain, swelling and bruising goes away soon. If the bubble wrap doesn't work then we're going to have to wrap you up as the Michelin Man to be sure you stay safe so we all can meet in a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to it!!



sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear you are on the mend (again). Oh please no more mishaps/trips. (((((hug)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh.....hope you and DH get to feeling better soon....concussions need to be taken seriously! Happy Canada Day to all of our friends up there!!



gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna, Sandi and others out west my sympathy to you for such incredibly hot weather. Here I sit and complain of the 92F. Stay cool. Marianne showed me a product she got from Lowes that you wet, wring out, snap it and it gets very cool to help when you work outside. Really amazing. Going to pick one or two up for DH. She said it was designed for athletes. Perhaps she can give us the name of it again and you can look for it to help you folks in this ridiculous heat.
> 
> Hugs to everyone along with prayers for those in need.


Your humidity is much higher than ours, I'm sure--know what that's like, too! The dry air does bring down the heat index, though it can bring other problems if it's too dry. We may* get rain in the next few days.

*A very big "maybe" but I'll take anything!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna, Sandi and others out west my sympathy to you for such incredibly hot weather. Here I sit and complain of the 92F. Stay cool. Marianne showed me a product she got from Lowes that you wet, wring out, snap it and it gets very cool to help when you work outside. Really amazing. Going to pick one or two up for DH. She said it was designed for athletes. Perhaps she can give us the name of it again and you can look for it to help you folks in this ridiculous heat.
> 
> so ok, i am gonna throw in my handy cheap remedy i always wet a hand towel and put around my neck while i mow that way it keeps me cool and i have something to wipe sweat out of face. that being said i have finished all of my yard finally. i came in and cooled and rested twice.
> now my cat saga goes on, i took some fried fish and dropped pcs in trap and baby the one i want to catch for vet appt monday went into trap, but did she lay her paws on the pad that releases the trap door, no, i tell U i have some smart street smart outdoors cats, but i am gonna try again. drat, double drat..............
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, that sounds great that step granddaughter will be back home -- and congrats and kudos to your other step granddaughter for her accomplishments at UAB (that' where our DD got her PhD so have fond memories of Birmingham --- being listed in the authors page is a really BIG deal!!! You can Google her name and the paper for the project will come up. I've seen a TV program regarding the development of those helmets (60 minutes, I think --- very impressive.



Marianne818 said:


> Julie, much respect and love from all in this family of friends, we just worry about you when you are silent too long,
> To those out West suffering this horrible heat wave, please take good care.. I've been to Phoenix in the summer just once, I truly don't know how people survive in that horrid heat! Speaking of Phoenix, Ben and my DIL are on the way there to pick up her younger daughter to bring back to Alabama to live with them. She has finally conceded defeat at trying to make it on her own without family close by. She has a severe learning disability and though she does well with training she cannot pass a written test to get her license to work. They are hopeful that with "connections" they may can get her into a career that she will enjoy and can support herself. Her sister is all excited, soon she will be leaving us for Chicago and I told her of the offers from my sisters in the KTP, she was thrilled! Now, this part I do not totally understand, but she has been part of a group (University of Alabama, Birmingham) that has come up with a way to use a helmet to see(?) effects of concussions right on the field of play, rather than having to take to hospitals. She will be given credit on the paper works for her part of the research and development. From the way she was talking this is a huge bonus in her career to have been part of this process.
> Mom has requested a "Mom" day, lol.. if the weather cooperates we are taking her to the lodge at Unicoi for their Sunday brunch, it's a very nice place to enjoy a wonderful meal and the scenery is wonderful (if you can get the window side  ) We will just take her for a long ride so she can enjoy being out without having to walk or have us push her in her chair.
> I've written a novel again.. LOL. Shirley I pray that all is resolved to your satisfaction the workshops mean so much to so many, all your hard work has been gratefully appreciated by all! :thumbup:
> I've lost my list of names and such, but know that I keep you all in prayers and when I think of you during the day, smiles come to me knowing how each of you have touched my life. Thank you all for your prayers and understandings. This group just totally rocks, as my step-grand would say! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a perfect day...love two year olds!! My DD and I made up a couple of double batches of chocolate chip cookies at the reunion and they didn't get a chance to cool on the paper before they were all gone -- what a sweet (ha ha) gesture on your part!!



Marianne818 said:


> My dear neighbors are going to be working in their yard today.. I am going to go bake some cookies and make some fresh lemonade as a treat for them! They both work such long hours I rarely get to see them in the summer months. He is a county sheriff and she is a RN with a cardiology group. He is going to till up some of my lawn and reseed it for me, I will get to spend time with their 2 yr old son, he's such a joy!
> Laters, sending lots of bubble wrap, everyone please stay safe, warm, dry and cool!!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Julie this is a wonderful picture of Rufus - I'm sure you will be able to find a home for him. I hope that you are feeling better and wish you well of course - you know how to reach me if you need to talk - Thinking of you my friend - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye! I have just been Lurking- when one is feeling exhausted, one has to cut back somehow. I am well aware that many may be concerned when I have been frequently in the high user lists- something I actually find a bit embarrassing. None-the-less I have been following what has been happening for most people- it is just that it takes time to reply- and time is something I am feeling I have very little of probably until some time after I have accomplished the move to Australia. Not the least debilitating is my anxiety to make the right decision for the dogs- I know people post out of kindness and concern, but sometimes I need to sit back to sort out my own feelings, this is one of those times. I have told Sam I will continue to follow his first post each week. I can't guarantee to keep up to date with the rest of you, quite likely until October. Inevitably my highest priority must be my own family. Bronwen is so busy I can only snatch conversation with her- I am very grateful to her that she is not putting any pressure on me, but allowing me to make my own decision. We are going to set aside funds which she will hold for me, so if Fale dies before me, I can return to Christchurch, and move into assisted accommodation- assuming I will by then be around 80.
> I am concentrating presently on getting my new visa application sorted- fortunately the Visa office is now in Auckland- just requires the sometimes hour long trip to the central city. It will take most of my available funds, and I have no guarantees it will be accepted.
> One thing I am determined my knitting supplies cannot be part of the sacrifice.
> The dogs may have to be, and that is making me unbelievably sad.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're very welcome!!!


ptofValerie said:


> Squash are difficult to obtain here, apart from butternut but I grow zucchini (courgettes) and I see that the first are at the right size for cutting so I intend to use these as a substitute. I'll make sure they are well drained after steaming. This recipe looks delicious. Many thanks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is lovely TNS - nice job!!!


TNS said:


> Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)
> 
> Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"
> 
> As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys need bubblewrap too!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you are both on the mend - Happy Canada Day!!!!!!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm really being careful when I walk! It seems like my KTP friends are dropping like flies! Be careful and be safe! No more falls!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm in his camp--we LOVE Big A** truck stops...best part of a road trip! ROTFL


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok Sister is at it again with the eppies - and she did set up an email for any questions, orders, comments, etc. If anyone wants it please PM me and I will send it to you! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK the Harley was picked up today - if feels funny to be "bikeless". But another chapter in the book to write and I now never say never again!! DH's shop looks so big with the motorcycle out of there - we have been walking around it for a year - the young guy that bought it is in Virginia and thrilled to own his first Harley - That makes it easier to watch it zoom up that ramp and into the transport!! So I think I will go out and put my 2 cents worth of ideas in to the rearranging of the shop.... talk to you all later - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

afraid I am going to have a few pages to catch up with - I watched four hours of? do you thnk I can think of the tv show I had dvr'd? duh - anyhow it was almost two by the time I finished - I went to bed. and this morning has been a very lazy morning. Heidi is cleaning her friends house - gary is out in the garden - the boys are cleaning their frog houses so the frogs have a clean house - alex is sleeping - alexis is working with a caterer this afternoon and evening - bailee is on the wifi with her ipod - you cannot believe just how quiet this three acres is right now - talk about a slow summer day. there isn't even much traffic outside.

it's trying to storm - we could use the rain. someone got rain last night and it wasn't us. it went totally north of us. have been hearing rumbles of thunder and there are dark clouds - the air is sticky even at a mid-seventy temp. I hear the birds in the pine tree out front of my bedroom window. 

I am in limbo with my knitting - now that the blanket is done - I worked on two different picot swirl dishcloths last night - building up my supply of dishrags. I need to get my sleeveless cardigan out and do a bit of measuring - I made the back a little longer than called for so have to measure the fronts to make sure they are the same - then I can start decreasing for the armholes - I am anxious to finish it and see how it goes together. I need to learn how to pick up sts since I need to pick them up for the hood. i'm thinking of trying to put sts on holders for the hood. we'll see when I get there - will also try sewing the shoulder seams together using the kitchner st. this one has pockets so I am curious how they go together. this is the pattern I bought the heavy yarn for so am anxious to see if I like it. 

the air is oppressive - going to get something to drink and start catching up. later today I need to call ron my computer guy - when I uninstalled the his office package and installed mine - somehow my email disappeared - have no idea what happened to it. I am hoping this does not mean I have lost everything and will need to start from scratch again. grrrrr.

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne, know I'll chat with you sometime today...sunday brunch at Unicoi sounds delightful and will be good to get mom out. Just curious, you now those commercial about hover chairs...would mom be able to get one of them at no cost??? I know nothing about them.
> 
> Marianne showed me a product she got from Lowes that you wet, wring out, snap it and it gets very cool to help when you work outside. Really amazing. Going to pick one or two up for DH. She said it was designed for athletes. Perhaps she can give us the name of it again and you can look for it to help you folks in this ridiculous heat.
> 
> Hugs to everyone along with prayers for those in need.


This is a cooling towel from Mission, it's called Endura Cool. it is really awesome.. I am not a "lady" when it comes to heat, I sweat and mainly my head and neck area. I have had the "frog" towels and the cooling bands with the beads to hold water in them.. but this by far is the best I've ever used. No, I have no ties to the company at all.. just wish I had bought 2 of them, next time I'm at Lowe's I may pick up one for C and also one for the two sons, would be great for Daniel when he is backpacking and Ben when he is fishing! C said she may get the bandanna for me, I go through 2 or 3 regular bandanna's when I'm doing yard work.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Your humidity is much higher than ours, I'm sure--know what that's like, too! The dry air does bring down the heat index, though it can bring other problems if it's too dry. We may* get rain in the next few days.
> 
> *A very big "maybe" but I'll take anything!


I do miss the low humidity, but even up in the mountains hot is hot!!!! Keep that ice nearby!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a perfect day...love two year olds!! My DD and I made up a couple of double batches of chocolate chip cookies at the reunion and they didn't get a chance to cool on the paper before they were all gone -- what a sweet (ha ha) gesture on your part!!


They enjoyed the cookies and lemonade, he told me he had never had made from scratch lemonade.. how weird is that?? Wyatt and I had fun playing with Daniel's Lego's I still have 8 buckets (the original buckets they came in) is fun to see what little ones create on their own. I let him play with the bigger blocks.. not the smaller ones for older children of course! And before I'm ask, I used some package type cookie mix that C had bought, LOL.. quick and easy!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok Sister is at it again with the eppies - and she did set up an email for any questions, orders, comments, etc. If anyone wants it please PM me and I will send it to you! luv-AZ


Beautiful!!! So want to find some locally for me to start a collection :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK the Harley was picked up today - if feels funny to be "bikeless". But another chapter in the book to write and I now never say never again!! DH's shop looks so big with the motorcycle out of there - we have been walking around it for a year - the young guy that bought it is in Virginia and thrilled to own his first Harley - That makes it easier to watch it zoom up that ramp and into the transport!! So I think I will go out and put my 2 cents worth of ideas in to the rearranging of the shop.... talk to you all later - luv-AZ


I remember selling our Honda but it sure opened up the garage!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - we are very glad you decided to stop in again for a cuppa and we hope you will be a regular at our table - we sure would enjoy seeing you. always room for one more.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> Actually have been a regular watching here for a long time.
> I once posted my very easy but delicious scone recipe on this site. That was in Fireball Dave's time, I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what condition would one have to merit such a therapy?

sam



darowil said:


> I know there is at least form of radiotherapy that has the radiation less contained than normal and so it is actually absorbed by items in the room- therefore they all need to be discarded as radioactive once it is finished with. Staff need to be suitably dressed etc to enter the room for any reason. And I know nothing more than that, never actually looked after anyone having this form of radiotherapy. Only know about it because I have worked on a ward that has a room for it and I was asking about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.qvc.com/Set-of-6-Cool-Downz-Water-Activated-Cooling-Wraps.product.F09700.html?sc=F09700-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Recently+Aired+Items-_-2

I saw these or something like them (maybe HSN.com) and thought of you folks doing the gardening/yard work in the oppressive heat! Thankfully, our late evenings or early mornings aren't too bad so we try to get outside stuff done then.



Marianne818 said:


> This is a cooling towel from Mission, it's called Endura Cool. it is really awesome.. I am not a "lady" when it comes to heat, I sweat and mainly my head and neck area. I have had the "frog" towels and the cooling bands with the beads to hold water in them.. but this by far is the best I've ever used. No, I have no ties to the company at all.. just wish I had bought 2 of them, next time I'm at Lowe's I may pick up one for C and also one for the two sons, would be great for Daniel when he is backpacking and Ben when he is fishing! C said she may get the bandanna for me, I go through 2 or 3 regular bandanna's when I'm doing yard work.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - I am going to mow - the rain has missed us - be back - I promise.

sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


Too hot for me when it gets to 90 degrees. Take care in all that heat.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Do what bothers you the most and enjoy the day for it will be gone tomorrow..


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...the traffic will pick up in a few weeks and you will be the talk of the town for bringing in so many new visitors. Looking forward to making your road a lot busier even if only for an evening. Take care.

For those traveling, stay safe and for those taking falls, quick healing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...the traffic will pick up in a few weeks and you will be the talk of the town for bringing in so many new visitors. Looking forward to making your road a lot busier even if only for an evening. Take care.
> 
> For those traveling, stay safe and for those taking falls, quick healing.


Absolutely agree, Pacer. Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

All this talk and recipes for squash has reminded me of something my sister was telling me recently. When we were little, we both read lots of American stories - 'Little Women', 'What Katy Did' etc. - and she recalls being very puzzled by the frequency with which families in the books would 'fry squash'. To a child in Britain in the fifties and early sixties, 'squash' meant only one thing - it was a fruit cordial that was diluted to make a drink, a bit like Kool Aid, but a liquid rather than a powder. My poor sister was totally baffled about how this could have been fried! 

These days, we do regularly see butternut squash in the green grocers, pumpkins are available in season and courgettes are almost commonplace. Back then, the nearest we got to squash was the good old marrow, which I still look forward to, both in savoury dishes and made into jams, with either ginger or apricot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Who knows Sam; maybe cancer? I know whenever I have a PET scan I'm injected with a radioactive sugar and am isolated from anyone for a while because of the radioactivity. Really weird having them bring the dosage in a lead box thingy then hurrying out of the room. Apparently it doesn't last long because by the time the PET scan is done it is alright for DH to be around me.


thewren said:


> what condition would one have to merit such a therapy?
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)
> 
> Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"
> 
> As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


That looks lovely, might have to put that one on my 'to do' list.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening thought I post a photo of the sky this evening as seen from our hotel room.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam will be a one man tourist promotion agency for Defiance. LOL Hey, wonder if we could get Steve Hartman to cover it for _On the Road_? That would be awesome.

I'm charting...ugh...but it will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening thought I post a photo of the sky this evening as seen from our hotel room.


Hi NanaCaren, We have clear blue skies over Surrey. Hope you are still enjoying your holiday and not wearing yourself out too much.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a wedding tonight. It is an outdoor wedding at 6:30. The temperature? 96 degrees! Everyone will be sweating their make-up off! I sweat in my hair, so that will look lovely, too! This is also the bride that has been rather tacky to my DD. Really wish I didn't have to go, but I do want to see DD!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My dear neighbors are going to be working in their yard today.. I am going to go bake some cookies and make some fresh lemonade as a treat for them! They both work such long hours I rarely get to see them in the summer months. He is a county sheriff and she is a RN with a cardiology group. He is going to till up some of my lawn and reseed it for me, I will get to spend time with their 2 yr old son, he's such a joy!
> Laters, sending lots of bubble wrap, everyone please stay safe, warm, dry and cool!!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!


What a lovely thought, you are certainly a good neighbour to have. Lovely treat too with the 2year old son, enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I like to use a 3 needle bind off on my shoulders, I've also just put the hood stitches on a stitch holder and knit from there, hope it all comes together easily for you. 
It's so humid here the last couple days, :shock: it's not supposed to be humid here, I thought I'd left that in San Antonio when we moved. :roll: Last summer was much dryer heat. 
Nana Caren, love the picture of the sky, so pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a wedding tonight. It is an outdoor wedding at 6:30. The temperature? 96 degrees! Everyone will be sweating their make-up off! I sweat in my hair, so that will look lovely, too! This is also the bride that has been rather tacky to my DD. Really wish I didn't have to go, but I do want to see DD!


Take deep calm breathes, have a lovely time with your DD and take a fan.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)
> 
> Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"
> 
> As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


This is lovely!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

It's been raining heavily here in down east Maine for days and I've had quite enough. Especially since I've made some changes on a knitting project that I apparently did not think through completely. Now I have to figure out a remedy and my crabby brain is not cooperating. Oh well, if that's my biggest problem I've really got nothing to complain about so I'll stop.

It seems we barely finish one tea party before it's time for the next one so I haven't yet read the preceding 13 pages. If no one's answered your questions about avocados Sam, they are high in fat, but it's the healthy monosaturated fat like that in olive oil. Avocados are considered a very healthy food and the guacamole recipe sounds scrumptious. I'd use a fat-free Greek yogurt to keep the fat content down.

Hope everyone is doing well this week and I'll try to catch up later. If only I could figure out how to do with less sleep life would be simpler, but I've got MS and need about 10 hours a night. Cuts into knitting time, KTP time and having a life time.

Ellie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So cool --- glad you are enjoying your stay!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good evening thought I post a photo of the sky this evening as seen from our hotel room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - I am going to mow - the rain has missed us - be back - I promise.

sam

and can you believe I forgot to post this - well I did start to mow - got the front yards done - the one side yard and about half of the back and north side of the house. and then the heavens opened up and boy did it rain - big drops - really loud in the barn against the metal roof where gary and I were waiting for it to let up enough so we could make a dash for the house.

the boys were having a ball - standing under the downspouts - running around in the rain - it was a really cold rain - I bet they are in a hot tub right now getting warmed up. I dried my hair and have a sweatshirt on so I am warm again. we really needed the rain so guess I shouldn't complain. I just wish it had held off for another hour maybe - I would have been done with the section of the yard I was working on. guess I will be mowing tomorrow if it dries off enough. 

so I am back and am going to get caught up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but couldn't the same thing be said about her - certainly if her "stuff" is radioactive - so is she.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Because of the radiation therapy, her immune system will be very compromised and everyone is isolated _from_ her.
> After her radiation therapy treatment is completed there is a chance that some of her things that she has with her will be radioactive and give off radiation which could be potentially harmful to others. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have had our rain - it would have really cooled things down for you. think I will be looking for some yellow squash at the grocery - your recipe sounds yummy.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Man I just looked East of me out the office window and I think we might be getting rain on the other side of the valley!!! It's still 105 so it would be great if a storm rolled through to cool it down. We usually have a monsoon by Independence Day..... I get so excited when we get a little weather...... DH thinks I'm nuts - but after living in Southern California for 50 years this girl appreciates a change!!! OK off to check dinner progress - back later - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures rookie - that is a beautiful part of the country. love the alpacas. do they have a website that they sell their yarns from?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some pictures of my brother's ranch and at his neighbors who own the alpaca ranch. We saw three newborns within an hour --- owner was callng it a "jiffy pop" day!! The little ones got to name the newborns if they helped wipe off the newborns---all of them were eager to get in there and help!! The terrain was absolutely breathtaking ---but this flatlander is glad to be back home in the Midwest.
> 
> The alpaca ranch (Crescent Moon Ranch sells their Alpaca with a Twist yarn (I already had some in my stash here at home that I used to make my DIL's scarf 2 years ago!!) - I was in the market for some fingering weight which they were out of, so didn't spend much in the shop --- but their completed items (scarves, hats, shawls, cardigans, socks, etc.) were so gorgeous but too rich for my pocketbook!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with you sorlenna - love squash. love it baked and eaten out of the shell with a little brown sugar.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have yet to meet a squash I didn't like!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the burgers would freeze really well pammie - and would last a long time.

sam

might also add if you froze them already grilled then you could just get one out - thaw it and zap it in the micro for an instant hamburger.



pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures. I love the babies! I'm a little squeamish so I don't know if I could wipe the newborns down. I guess if I grew up doing it, it might be different.
> 
> Recipes look great! I love that squash casserole. I just don't know if I would make the whole thing for just me. May work on figuring out 1/4 of the recipe. Same with the burgers. I like to make several servings so I have leftovers, but it would take me a while to eat 8 burgers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like deadliest catch - some of those boats are out of seattle.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i am envious of your purple bee-balm, its so pretty, i have the hot pink color, my cousin has some and was showing it to me, so maybe next yr i can get some when hers has gone to seed. i love that stuff, course i love anything that grows and blooms. we had a good shower last night.
> i did get bj his pie and chicken fried rice done, then we ended up going to a cajun restaurant for his supper, he had steak and i ordered fried catfish and a couple crab stuffed scrimp. yummy, so our frig is full of left overs and i am outa the kitchen for a few days. tomorrow i still want to get some mowing done, and work outside, but i am playing it by ear. i may do the north side of house, and ditch row and call it good. still not cat in my cage. i haven't seen the possum or **** either. i didn't see sir thomas today at all, maybe animal control got him. too many cats around here, i wish i could keep them all, but can;t feed so many.............. getting ready to watch blue blood rerun.
> sam i love: major crimes, perception, love elementary and person of interest. does anyone watch deadliest catch. love those guys also. this season of royal pain is great. yep love burn notic, face it. i like a lot of tube.
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's lay out by the pool weather.

sam

do people run their pools through a cooler pontuf - with weather that hot I would think one's pool would feel like bath water.



Pontuf said:


> No open doors here. 6:11 pm. 116 degrees!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - what a great idea southern gal - my ex was here at Heidi's the other night and fixed dinner - potato cakes and salmon patties - I was in hog heaven.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> you can also grate up some and onions, add egg, corn meal and salt and pepper and cook squash cakes. fry them is what i have done. those are a yummy change also


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening thought I post a photo of the sky this evening as seen from our hotel room.


We've had lovely sun today, but see from watching Wimbledon that it wasn't so good up your way.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for feeling better Marianne - sending you heaps of healing energy to soothe the aches and pains.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I am doing much better this evening, I should be, I don't think I have moved much in the past few days! :roll: Gwen was here on Wednesday, always have such a great time when we get together! That was the last day I was truly up, spent the better part of yesterday in bed alternating heat and ice packs, today much better, still sore but able to move around easier! I've actually had time to pick up the needles and knit for awhile, felt great to relax again! I hope to go through my stash tomorrow and find some yarn (I know I bought) that I want to use in a KAL on Ravelry.. I know it's here just has been too long and I have no idea where I put it.. LOL.
> Another storm seems to be blowing in, hear the thunder booming closer, I should shut down as we loose power quickly out here during some of the storms.
> Take care my dear Sisters and Brothers! I have missed you all so much! Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!
> Marianne


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> I like deadliest catch - some of those boats are out of seattle.
> 
> sam


I to enjoy Deadliest Catch and also Ice Road Truckers. There was a spin-off series from Truckers about some of the most dangerous roads on Earth and one in Peru had me close to switching the television off, it was so scary.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay...I'm here...I finally had to give up on trying to catch up...just can't get through it all.
Happy happy birthday to all that I missed...High energy vibes to those in need...I hope I don't get too far behind this weekend & week. be back later.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great gift - the cheese - and the beef dinner sounds wonderful. sounds like you had a great time.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I was surprised also...I've been to Vail, CO and figured this part of Oregon would be like that---not at all. The whole area is a result of volcanos many years ago and the ground is vey sandy -- there are canyons and ravines with accompanying mountainous rims. It rained for a good deal of the time that we were there and it was much appreciated. We went to a farmer's market in Bend, OR and the variety of berries was awesome ---wanted to box up and ship home the marionberries, huckleberries, red currants, and the Oregon strawberries were delicious!!
> 
> My brother found a Jersey dairy farmer who makes all the milk into cheese immediately after milking - my brother had her bring 5 lb wheels of infused cheddar cheese for each of us with our Dad's Jersey Dairy Farm label from whe we were on the farm in Iowa --- Seemed to come full circle from Iowa to Oregon..so endearing. The dairy farmer also makes a parmesan and a feta cheese --- very strong and rich. We're sharing wedges of cheese with the neighbors who helped bring in our mail and mow our lawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging its way to you husband - glad he agreed to see the doctor. he needs to stay inside when it is so hot - i'll mow in the heat but that is about all - and I always have a container of some kind of cold liquid with me on the mower.

sam



Ezenby said:


> AZ...thanks for the squash recipe. Love vegies. This one will appeal to DH.
> 
> Sam.....it is very hot here in So Oregon. DH was outside while I went to town and when I returned he was resting on living room floor. He got dizzy. I asked him did you drink water???? NO....he thinks water is just for when you need to swallow a pill.. But he did admit he should see the heart dr. Ill be calling Monday. This is a sign that the stent is messing up or he needs another. It is seven years now and that is about the limit for his stents. Sure glad we did not take the extended RV trip.
> 
> Happy B-day Kehinkle...maybe you are on the way home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't easter Oregon a lot like eastern Washington - lots of desert.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Bend is on the Eastern Cascade side. From there on out east it is dry with scattered forest on the higher elevations. My side is green with conifers. The coast is green and wet with the Cascade range dipping down to the ocean. Volcanic rock is mostly on the eastern side. Like the Bend area but too cold in winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are getting out and about - that should help you feel better. computer can be a exercise in patience sometimes that is for sure.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Well I managed to finish a whole Kp last week. I didn't do the activities planned for today. It was quite warm, I would say in the 80's. I managed to put away one load of wash, I will put in the last one in a few minutes. I haven't accomplished much knitting lately, I am kind of tired of the constant frogging with the traveling vine and my inability to get the stitches to come out right. Same problem with both of the shawls in progress. I am taking a break. Marianne I am worried that this constant falling may indicate that your sugar is bouncing around? I fell 11 times in one month at the onset of my diabetes. I can not get over how sometimes my computer works fine and sometimes it stalls constantly.  I don't do much differently and last week I wasn't able to open some of the attachments to the e-mails because the word program used to draft them was incompatible with my 2003 program. It seems they change
> these programs just to get people to invest in new technology. They change the browsers or they don't respond.
> Every time I download an Evernote version it won't work properly for a while. Nuts. I just cannot afford to keep replacing what I have. Tomorrow a trip to the mall via our
> special transit system. They go on Mon and Sat. I surely wish that I could manage a trip to the Knitapalooza this July. But with the difficulty that I have with trips I would need too much assistance and would spoil someone's fun. It surely sounds interesting and I never get out of this place. I don't really stand very long anymore and my tai chi class that I have used for strengthening has terminated for a while as the instructor's contract terminated and he did not renew. I'll have to engage in it by myself and somehow it is not as fun that way. Well that's all for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Why do photos always catch me "on the blink"? Is it because I'm shy? Thanks for posting, Caren. In the background there's a dark line under the clouds, that's the IOW.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a disappointment Shirley - these people in power need one of my come to jesus talks.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone -- I am being faced with a big decision about our workshops. As some of you know, especially the teachers, we have been opening an information topic on main (I pm'd admin) and got permission. it has brought in many many students and has made a huge difference in our numbers. UP until then I had to go over and over in different places to let people know there even was a workshop section. this last 3 months we have had smooth sailing as I open the workshop preparation site on main and the teacher posts the information about what is needed for the workshop and then the day I open it I let the people on that topic know and they all come to the workshop;.
> 
> I opened the information sheet for bobglory's workshop and then got a pm from admin that it had been moved to the workshop section and was not allowed on main they didn't let me know ahead of time I got an automatic pm from them.. they then moved darowils, kayes, and 3 other information threads with out any notice. I was in conversation all day yesterday and explained that the only way we can let new people know about the workshops is on the main thread in this one topic for each new workshop and on our workshop happenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which is you NanaCaren?


NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Why do photos always catch me "on the blink"? Is it because I'm shy? Thanks for posting, Caren. In the background there's a dark line under the clouds, that's the IOW.
> 
> Tessa


I don't like pictures of myself. You are welcome. The Isle of Wight is a nice little place unless you want your wifi to work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy has stepped back a little from the knitting tea party - I am sure she will be reading and keeping up with us but she felt she need to step back a little - she faces a daunting task of getting ready to to immigrate to Australia -some quiet time to just be and deal with what has to be dealt with. many decisions to be made.

I think we all wish her god speed in this new adventure - I think we need only to look at her avatar to understand why she is moving - love is a powerful motive and the desire to be with a loved one is powerful as well.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> as anyone heard from Julie in the last couple days, seems strange not to see her for such a time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which is you NanaCaren?


I am on the left , Tessa is on the right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you BOTH are lovely ladies. LOVE the tatt peeking out Tessa. Can't wait to meet you in July Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> I am on the right, Tessa is on the left.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi NanaCaren, We have clear blue skies over Surrey. Hope you are still enjoying your holiday and not wearing yourself out too much.


The sky has been just lovely today.Enjoying the holiday very much for the next couple days still. Today Jamie andI watched MotoGP and Formula1 we rarely miss it even on holidays. 
I hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this may sound dumb but how does one knit freeform?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, I miss being here too, but there is so much on at the moment. I am having a go at freeform knitting and crochet, it's so freeform that I haven't a clue what it is going to be yet - except purple!
> I have also been working on some sewn bag designs as I am teaching bag making to the sewing group. Also been on the look out for yarn for my dreambird.
> I hope everyone is well and happy and I send lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful shawl tht - beautiful work. I've looked at it - it's on my list. need to buy the yarn for it.

sam



TNS said:


> Sounds a bit like our family - DD is back from University for a week before starting her EMS (full-on work experience over the summer, on various farms etc) and DH was away at work Tuesday to Thursday, got back late and left the next morning for the Alderney Fly-in which he's heavily involved in. We did not accompany him as DD wants to spend time with her old school friends in Guernsey so I've stayed here too. At least Dad will be taking her and her car to England on the ferry on Monday, but I'm stuck here until next weekend is over (I'm going to Sark Folk festival! Never been to one before)
> 
> Sorry to read about all the tumbles, folks. The bubble wrap is definitely needed. And also sad to hear of all the computer glitches, and Shirley's concerns over the workshops on top of all the awful problems with flooding. I also heard that very high temps are expected in parts of US, and dog walkers advised to only venture out early morning to avoid burnt pads! we are certainly living in "interesting times"
> 
> As an aside, I though I would show you my second attempt at the Leftie. (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie) has anyone else knit one yet? If so, pictures would be nice.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Lovely to see you both, but on that glass floor!!!...... :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful shawl tht - beautiful work. I've looked at it - it's on my list. need to buy the yarn for it.
> 
> sam


ThankYou, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do not apologize Shirley - at least not to us - that is what we are here for - to listen and give support - so everything is good - do not worry.

and you need to vent and where else would you find such a receptive audience. do it anytime.

admin can be a bit narrow minded and immovable - hopefully this time they will bend a little.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I apologize for venting last night.
> 
> I appreciate your kind words. I should have waited I have heard from admin this morning and we are in discussions. I have never had a problem in the past, and I am hoping things can be clarified and we can work out a way to solve our needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely, might have to put that one on my 'to do' list.


Thank you, PurpleFi. It's quite addictive once you get going, and lets you use up lots of short lengths of stash especially at the beginning where the stripe/leaf is short.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is lovely!


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is growing - has outgrown his "coming home" outfit. love holding and rocking him - happy baby except when he is hungary.

sam

I am unsure what you were talking about "threads".

and tons and tons of healing energy to you and your husband - think we will put you both on the bubblewrap mailing list.



gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is lovely TNS - nice job!!!


Thank you so much for your kind comments, AZ. Lovely pictures of some more 'eppies'. I remember my Gran having several pots but of only one variety. They were spectacular when flowering but a bit 'strappy' the rest of the year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are quite a few names on the bubble wrap mailing list.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm really being careful when I walk! It seems like my KTP friends are dropping like flies! Be careful and be safe! No more falls!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you BOTH are lovely ladies. LOVE the tatt peeking out Tessa. Can't wait to meet you in July Caren.


Caren got that wrong, I am on her L, she is on my R. On the screen, she is on the left. I am on the right, 
so Caren has the tattoo peeping out.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dowager - I really should check before I push 'send' but I was in a hurry - I was late and wanted it posted. I just hope everyone can find us.

sam



Dowager said:


> Maybe you don't feel rushed because you put 38 days in June in your original post? *chuckle* If I had 38 days to a month, I could get everything done too! *LOL*


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is very nice. Will look for the pattern on ravelry.


Thanks, Gwenie, its a paid for pattern. Hope you enjoy time with your DH!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Caren got that wrong, I am on her L, she is on my R. On the screen, she is on the left. I am on the right,
> so Caren has the tattoo peeping out.
> 
> Tessa


Right..... That makes sense of your comment about being caught with your eyes shut! And you ARE both looking good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We've had lovely sun today, but see from watching Wimbledon that it wasn't so good up your way.
> 
> Tessa


It got lovely and sunny here started out a bit over cast. Went out for a little bit but was too hot for me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry Sam, 

by threads I meant posts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> this may sound dumb but how does one knit freeform?
> 
> sam


Sam, you dumb? Never.

Freeform is where you just knit or crochet a bit and then either do another bit and join it to the first or change colour and direction and just build it up as the mood takes you. I have done some crocheted rosettes and am know knitting some shapes to go in between them. I might aim to turn it into a waistcoat of shawl. It's great as you don't have to worry about gauge or the correct number of stitches. I'll post a picture once I have done a few more bits.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> myfanwy has stepped back a little from the knitting tea party - I am sure she will be reading and keeping up with us but she felt she need to step back a little - she faces a daunting task of getting ready to to immigrate to Australia -some quiet time to just be and deal with what has to be dealt with. many decisions to be made.
> 
> I think we all wish her god speed in this new adventure - I think we need only to look at her avatar to understand why she is moving - love is a powerful motive and the desire to be with a loved one is powerful as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Right..... That makes sense of your comment about being caught with your eyes shut! And you ARE both looking good!


Lovely photo, was that from the top of the Spinnaker tower. We said past it when we go to France.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you BOTH are lovely ladies. LOVE the tatt peeking out Tessa. Can't wait to meet you in July Caren.


Opps fixed it. Thank you.  The tatt is me. I can't wait either, it should be lots of fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely to see you both, but on that glass floor!!!...... :shock:


I had to go on the glass floor I promised a dear friend I would stand on it. I did not jump onto though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the men that worked on the bridge and tank cars deserve medals - that was dangerous work.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Yes they did a marvelous job. I have been reporting all about what is happening there, and rather than taking up space here
> I am referring everyone who is interested to the following link
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-179639-4.html#3537449*
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll find it eventually - I just don't know what happened to my email.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Your recipe make me want to make carnitas tacos tonight. The pork and guacamole can't e beat.
> 
> Don't stress over the computer issues. I installed a nice brand new one last year, regrets, regrets. I decided to deal with it, I am slowly finding all the places I once knew so well. Been doing this since the old generations, 1960's) but still getting frustrated with al the supposed bells and whistles added to the new programs. With sympathy,
> Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'll find it eventually - I just don't know what happened to my email.
> 
> sam


Sam when you uninstalled the one version of Office, and installed a "new" one, it is possible that the email is going to another program on your computer that you have not found yet. Get one of the computer savy grands to find it for you. I think that they would know what they are looking for, especially the one who has the same version of Office that you now have. Zoe


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I to enjoy Deadliest Catch and also Ice Road Truckers. There was a spin-off series from Truckers about some of the most dangerous roads on Earth and one in Peru had me close to switching the television off, it was so scary.


oh i watched that show once and it made me a nervous wreck, they would come to sq corners and meet another truck, they would show truck that didn't make it, ohhhhh :shock: we did watch ice road truckers and it just didn't hold my interest much, but i never miss deadliest catch, i keep trying to convense bj to go on and make us a living there and man up, my cousin and i tell both men that. of course they roll their eyes at us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo, was that from the top of the Spinnaker tower. We said past it when we go to France.


Thanks. Yes it is, Jamie loved it up there as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


LOL LOL :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to it.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam...the traffic will pick up in a few weeks and you will be the talk of the town for bringing in so many new visitors. Looking forward to making your road a lot busier even if only for an evening. Take care.
> 
> For those traveling, stay safe and for those taking falls, quick healing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you charting?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam will be a one man tourist promotion agency for Defiance. LOL Hey, wonder if we could get Steve Hartman to cover it for _On the Road_? That would be awesome.
> 
> I'm charting...ugh...but it will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought I recognized the pattern...yep I have purchased it and have it in my files both on ravelry and on my lapto0p. LOL Just haven't gotten around to doing it yet...Hope when I do it looks as nice as yours. 



TNS said:


> Thanks, Gwenie, its a paid for pattern. Hope you enjoy time with your DH!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:| this is ridiculous...I swear I am not doing anything that should cause triple posts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :| :| :evil: :evil: 
GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our rain had been going on most of the afternoon - I think it has finally stopped. we really needed it - things were very dry.

think we would all get more done if we didn't need to sleep so much - unfortunately I love to sleep.

sam



aljellie said:


> It's been raining heavily here in down east Maine for days and I've had quite enough. Especially since I've made some changes on a knitting project that I apparently did not think through completely. Now I have to figure out a remedy and my crabby brain is not cooperating. Oh well, if that's my biggest problem I've really got nothing to complain about so I'll stop.
> 
> It seems we barely finish one tea party before it's time for the next one so I haven't yet read the preceding 13 pages. If no one's answered your questions about avocados Sam, they are high in fat, but it's the healthy monosaturated fat like that in olive oil. Avocados are considered a very healthy food and the guacamole recipe sounds scrumptious. I'd use a fat-free Greek yogurt to keep the fat content down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture of you both - and standing on the glass floor - very brave. thanks for the picture - it is lovely to be able to bring your face to mind when reading your posts.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you charting?
> 
> sam


The baby sweater I've been "knitting in my head."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You can check out their alpaca farm operation at their website: 
http://www.crescentmoonranch.com

and go to their boutique from there, but they don't have any yarns out there....only the finished proucts. The yarn I bought in their store was Alpaca with a Twist brand which is the same as what I had gotten at DBNY.com a couple of years ago so I think they sell their fleece for commercial processing and retail. We missed the big shearing festival and there will be another party where all the carders, dyers, spinners, and weavers all take part---this happens sometime later in July. With over 500 alpacas, that's a lot of fleece. I tried to get some raw "roving" to use in felting and they didn't have any of that either -- only raw newly shorn fleece (no thanks--I know how yukky that stuff is!!). My brother is to keep me posted if he sees any "fresh" local yarns or roving show up. There are over 20 natural colors.

I really appreciate the alpacas now that I know more about them....the Moms are pregnant almost 99% of their lives - they're pregnant within a few weeks of giving birth and are pregnant for 11 to 11.5 months!!!

If you go out to their website, you can see more of the countryside where we were---their farm is along the road to my brother's ranch. I'm going to see if they want to have a presence at the Stitches Shows....I'll volunteer to be their representative at the booths and only get paid in yarn!



thewren said:


> great pictures rookie - that is a beautiful part of the country. love the alpacas. do they have a website that they sell their yarns from?
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the iow?

sam



Tessadele said:


> Why do photos always catch me "on the blink"? Is it because I'm shy? Thanks for posting, Caren. In the background there's a dark line under the clouds, that's the IOW.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

me too Sam, me too



thewren said:


> our rain had been going on most of the afternoon - I think it has finally stopped. we really needed it - things were very dry.
> 
> think we would all get more done if we didn't need to sleep so much - unfortunately I love to sleep.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting --- good to put faces with names!!! Looks like you were having a great time!!



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where was my mind - of course.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Sorry Sam,
> 
> by threads I meant posts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> our rain had been going on most of the afternoon - I think it has finally stopped. we really needed it - things were very dry.
> 
> think we would all get more done if we didn't need to sleep so much - unfortunately I love to sleep.
> 
> sam


But if we don't get enough sleep, we can't get anything done, either! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you start with an idea in mind or do you just let it evolve?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sam, you dumb? Never.
> 
> Freeform is where you just knit or crochet a bit and then either do another bit and join it to the first or change colour and direction and just build it up as the mood takes you. I have done some crocheted rosettes and am know knitting some shapes to go in between them. I might aim to turn it into a waistcoat of shawl. It's great as you don't have to worry about gauge or the correct number of stitches. I'll post a picture once I have done a few more bits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD and DH have gone on their daddy/daughter date to the movies....boohoohoo...I wasn't included. Just kidding...I think it is neat the way they occasionally do this. DD and I do a good bit together and the fact that she instigated this date cause she hasn't see her daddy much lately makes it extra special.    DH is a really great dad to all our girls. My oldest which is actually his stepdaughter (mine from previous marriage) has many times said how she thinks of him as her daddy and kids grandpa much more than her bio-dad. Yep, snagged a winner. (took me long enough LOL)

Going to go fix a bowl of cereal for my dinner; be back very shortly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was a fantastic time---definitely one filled with many memories --- best moment of all---we learned that son and DIL are expecting --- this will be grandbaby #3 and is due in January.

Another poignant moment, another brother found a replica of the 1953 Ford truck that my Dad had on the farm and just about everyone drove at one time or another (even as young as 8 on Dad's lap). This was presented to the host brother as a thank you gift--very cool. The brothers and some of their kids are now trying to find one of these trucks somewhere so that they can restore it!! We're pretty sure the original is forever lost --- it was given to one of my uncles after my Dad passed away and we think the truck chasis is probably rusting away in a Minnesota farm grove. None of the remaining family members remember what happened to it.

A 5 lb circle is a lot of cheese - I'm going to try to freeze some to bring with me to Knit-a-palooza.



thewren said:


> what a great gift - the cheese - and the beef dinner sounds wonderful. sounds like you had a great time.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Great picture but which is who???? Anyone would think y'all were having a fine old time!!
JuneK

And my question was answered!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I was the only one that eats cereal for a meal.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DD and DH have gone on their daddy/daughter date to the movies....boohoohoo...I wasn't included. Just kidding...I think it is neat the way they occasionally do this. DD and I do a good bit together and the fact that she instigated this date cause she hasn't see her daddy much lately makes it extra special.    DH is a really great dad to all our girls. My oldest which is actually his stepdaughter (mine from previous marriage) has many times said how she thinks of him as her daddy and kids grandpa much more than her bio-dad. Yep, snagged a winner. (took me long enough LOL)
> 
> Going to go fix a bowl of cereal for my dinner; be back very shortly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're so funny----I didn't think you were on the left!! I love doing the touristy stuff -- and how nice to have a local tour guide!!



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


LOL!! Glad you told me or I would have been wondering!!! ROFL!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh any time I don't have to cook it is cereal or a PB & banana sandwich...by the time I got into the kitchen I noticed I had some bananas that need eat up soon so switched and had that...with honey of course. 


thewren said:


> I thought I was the only one that eats cereal for a meal.
> 
> sam


.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL


ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

IOW stands for the Isle of Wight.
Caren is on the left & I am on the right, Jamie was taking the picture.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOP!! Sam's question was answered.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the iow?
> 
> sam


It is the Isle of Wight. Jamie and I stayed there for a couple nights, had to take a ferry across.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for posting --- good to put faces with names!!! Looks like you were having a great time!!


We did it was great fun. Will be doing it again next time I am here.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam it is the Isle of Wight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Wight


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Sam it is the Isle of Wight.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Wight


Good very early morning how are you doing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree darowil. They have been supportive and I should not have jumped to conclusions and over reacted.
> 
> I have asked them to remove my post as I think I over reacted and there is a probability things will work out. Shirley


But as you said you have had a stressful week with all that is going on around you. And stress makes us respond in ways we wouldn't normally. Often it is something not as important that breaks the camels back and gets our negative response. And often leaves the other person thinking- what did I do? It is a time when I think a quick epxplnation of why you reacted that way helps. Most people realise what impact stress has- and it helps them see that it wasn't them as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This weekend (technically Monday) is Canada Day. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian KTP'ers. We have a few tents in the backyard for the weekend. Good food, good friends, good times. Yes there is even some knitting and crocheting going on. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Two more needing the bubble wrap. Both getting concussion at the same time. Maybe you need to bubble wrap for Gage to make sure he doesn't join you both with concussion.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.

Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.

Hope the workshops get straightened out, and the Calgary clean-up is proceeding well.

NanaCaren - I'm so jealous, you and Jamie are having such a wonderful time in GB. Can't wait to meet you in a few weeks! That goes for everyone going to Sam's, I'm so excited.

I've written way too much, but just know that each and every one of you hold a place in my heart, sadness, happiness, tragedies, and triumphs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the limiting of ROFLs....and LMAOs...very funny!!!LOLOLOL

So glad to hear that Hilary is doing well and how her son is being such a big help. Tell Hilary that she needs to let folks do for her as much as possible. Enjoy the "break" (yes, pun intended but with sympathy.) Sending healing wishes to her.



Ceili said:


> Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.
> 
> Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the iow?
> 
> sam


So your question has been answered about 4 or 5 times so I'll just say good evening, All, and I will get back to my bible study for my adult group tomorrow at church.

Rest well.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought I was the only one that eats cereal for a meal.
> 
> sam


Don't think of yourself as the Lone Ranger, Sam. Lots of folks eat cereal for meals other than breakfast.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not to bad thanks NanaCaren, we are just taking things one day at a time.

Have you enjoyed your time here? I should have arranged something with you.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I was just getting ready to post an update letting everyone know that my BIL was doing much better when I heard from my sister. Another setback. He lost nearly all the ground he had gained and they don't know why.

Please keep praying. As my sister said a few minutes ago, with our prayers and his determination he will soon be back to where he was. Please, from our lips to God's ears.

I haven't been on much as I have been busily knitting and preparing for the Intarsia Workshop, but everyone has been in my thoughts and prayers.

I really think we need to hit every Post Office, Office Supply and UPS Store and start stockpiling bubble wrap. Clearly, we have a need. Air mattresses might not be a bad idea, and for those amply endowed like me, tractor inner tubes to protect us when we forget to LMAO and try to ROTF or in my case, FOTF (fall on the floor). I just loved your suggestion Ceili!

Gigi


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Don't think of yourself as the Lone Ranger, Sam. Lots of folks eat cereal for meals other than breakfast.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto, perfect I don't know what to eat meal.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I was just getting ready to post an update letting everyone know that my BIL was doing much better when I heard from my sister. Another setback. He lost nearly all the ground he had gained and they don't know why.
> 
> Please keep praying. As my sister said a few minutes ago, with our prayers and his determination he will soon be back to where he was. Please, from our lips to God's ears.
> 
> ...


Never stop praying, it is on going :-D


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Don't think of yourself as the Lone Ranger, Sam. Lots of folks eat cereal for meals other than breakfast.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My DD used to have cereal for dinner most nights when she was going through her "I don't like anything you cook" phase.

Her charming brother got cereal as well after he made the mistake of telling me "I didn't order this" when presented with his dinner. LOL.

My DH has a bowl of cereal as a bedtime snack every night. I prefer my warm chocolate pudding, laced with melted peanut butter and topped with frosting. Hence the tractor inner tube Lol.

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gigi --- prayers continuing.



Bobglory said:


> I was just getting ready to post an update letting everyone know that my BIL was doing much better when I heard from my sister. Another setback. He lost nearly all the ground he had gained and they don't know why.
> 
> Please keep praying. As my sister said a few minutes ago, with our prayers and his determination he will soon be back to where he was. Please, from our lips to God's ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - bring your cane to the knitapooloza - don't want you falling - i'm out of bubblewrap.

sam



Ceili said:


> Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.
> 
> Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL thats is a good one....



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good to know.

sam



jheiens said:


> Don't think of yourself as the Lone Ranger, Sam. Lots of folks eat cereal for meals other than breakfast.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mountains of positive healing energy zooming to your bil - with all the prayers generated by the ktp I a sure he will be back in the pink in no time.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I was just getting ready to post an update letting everyone know that my BIL was doing much better when I heard from my sister. Another setback. He lost nearly all the ground he had gained and they don't know why.
> 
> Please keep praying. As my sister said a few minutes ago, with our prayers and his determination he will soon be back to where he was. Please, from our lips to God's ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Shirley, you have my support in whatever you have to do. Your health is more important. Please do not allow the petty actions of someone in admin to stress you. If it is sorted, great, if it isn't, then that is that. Please don't stress about this.

The workshops that have been run will remain for us to learn from, as I have been doing with one of the waterfall ones. I thank you for your time and effort that has been expended for this so far.



Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone -- I am being faced with a big decision about our workshops. As some of you know, especially the teachers, we have been opening an information topic on main (I pm'd admin) and got permission. it has brought in many many students and has made a huge difference in our numbers. UP until then I had to go over and over in different places to let people know there even was a workshop section. this last 3 months we have had smooth sailing as I open the workshop preparation site on main and the teacher posts the information about what is needed for the workshop and then the day I open it I let the people on that topic know and they all come to the workshop;.
> 
> I opened the information sheet for bobglory's workshop and then got a pm from admin that it had been moved to the workshop section and was not allowed on main they didn't let me know ahead of time I got an automatic pm from them.. they then moved darowils, kayes, and 3 other information threads with out any notice. I was in conversation all day yesterday and explained that the only way we can let new people know about the workshops is on the main thread in this one topic for each new workshop and on our workshop happenings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I like deadliest catch - some of those boats are out of seattle.
> 
> sam


My dad knew a couple of the captains and I'm sure several of the crews as they lived on Kodiak for 20 years, I was only there for 11 1/2 years.  Too much rain and cloudy skies for me, got too depressing, the dark I could handle, it was the perpetual clouds that got to me. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Ooh, lovely ladies, looks like you were having a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy has stepped back a little from the knitting tea party - I am sure she will be reading and keeping up with us but she felt she need to step back a little - she faces a daunting task of getting ready to to immigrate to Australia -some quiet time to just be and deal with what has to be dealt with. many decisions to be made.
> 
> I think we all wish her god speed in this new adventure - I think we need only to look at her avatar to understand why she is moving - love is a powerful motive and the desire to be with a loved one is powerful as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh i watched that show once and it made me a nervous wreck, they would come to sq corners and meet another truck, they would show truck that didn't make it, ohhhhh :shock: we did watch ice road truckers and it just didn't hold my interest much, but i never miss deadliest catch, i keep trying to convense bj to go on and make us a living there and man up, my cousin and i tell both men that. of course they roll their eyes at us.


My DH thought he wanted to go up and be an ice road trucker, told him I'd rather he did that than commercial fishing up there, I have a friend that went over board, was able to grab the gaff on the side of the boat, that and the grace of God he lived to see another day. Scary and dangerous, but he has decided that he really wouldn't want to do it anyway. Smart Hubby.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am about to head off to bed, i think i will sleep well after the day outside. it been sorta nice, very low humidity today and i was just outside with maddi and its so pleasant.she and baby like to play with each other at night, so funny to watch, and no i have not yet got her in the cage, oh thats not right, i put fish in it and she went in and ate the fish but didn't touch the panel that would trip the door of the cage, so i bated it again. hopefully in the morning i will have her. i have very savey critters. everyone have a great day or night which ever applies and be careful, its a jungle out there, remember that line from
the cop show from yrs ago, the captain always said it before he released the men to go out on the steet. hill street blues, thats it. nite all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought I was the only one that eats cereal for a meal.
> 
> sam


Nah, I do it all the time too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to shut down for the night. Waiting up for DD to get home shortly then off to bed. Nite all


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Been a good day, stayed in but got a lot done, started a scarf, and feel good about it. Blessings to all and my your tomorrow be better then today. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nite Gwen and Southern Gal, 
Sleep tight. 
Ceili, so glad Angie is doing better and wonderful that your DGS is helping so much. 
Well, I think I'm going to watch something and knit on the baby outfit I'm working on, will check in before hitting the hay.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to go on the glass floor I promised a dear friend I would stand on it. I did not jump onto though.


Proud of you NanaCaren, not sure I'd be up to standing on glass flooring! A friend once had a glass floor over a water feature just as you went into their home, always freaked me out to walk over it, just knew if it was to break I'd be the one on it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto, perfect I don't know what to eat meal.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm jealous, I have to have dry cereal, just not the same without milk.. I don't care for the Almond milk and soy truly upsets my tummy. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what condition would one have to merit such a therapy?
> 
> sam


Sorry Sam all I can remember is what I said- other than that it was for cancer! So not much help there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm caught up again, LOL. I'm determined to not get so far behind like last week! Way past my bed time but wanted to check in before I headed off to slumber land. Take care my friends, sweet dreams and good mornings to those across the waters! 
Forgot to say that I loved the picture NanaCaren and Tess.. just 2 beautiful ladies for sure.. Purple, glad you pointed out which was which, thought you had gone on horseback :shock: 
Stay safe, Hugs, Loves and many prayers.. 
M.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm jealous, I have to have dry cereal, just not the same without milk.. I don't care for the Almond milk and soy truly upsets my tummy. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I'm pages away from this but I saw it from my post. How else would you eat cereal but dry? I hate milk on cereals so when I have them it is usually dry- or else with yogurt (not for you I know). But as soon as I could get away with not eating cereal for breakfast I stopped as I hate soggy cereal- and for me any cereal after a couple of mouthfuls has become soggy. Hated breakfast as a kid. Had to have it and had to have cereal with milk because milk was good for me. Was frequently late for school becuase I stuggled to force the soggy cereal down my throat and keep it there. Get to school and be asked why were you late. Well as an honest child my answer was always I wouldn't eat my cereal. Don't remember the teachers responses to that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think either job would have been dangerous.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> My DH thought he wanted to go up and be an ice road trucker, told him I'd rather he did that than commercial fishing up there, I have a friend that went over board, was able to grab the gaff on the side of the boat, that and the grace of God he lived to see another day. Scary and dangerous, but he has decided that he really wouldn't want to do it anyway. Smart Hubby.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

We were down to Kingston for a few days, mainly to attend our grandson's graduation from high school on Thursday night. We took our car into Kingston because we have a/c with daughter driving. The heat was almost unbearable and more so in the auditorium at the high school. We could barely move when it was over. All we did while we were there was drink water. We returned home today mid afternoon. We had put the dogs in a kennel and they were sure glad to see us. They are not going to let us out of their sight for a couple of days.

Just finished catching up on kp news. Happy Birthday to all those celebrating these past few days. Prayers continue for all who need them. It's god to be back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm popping in and out here as I work on finishing a jacket for a baby- which needs to be given in about an hour! Only the buttons left to go but I guess I should get this done as I also need to get there in that hour, although a little bit late won't matter. And I may not be back today after that as I will then going to an early evening church service- the family the jacket is for are heading overseas later this week so I need to go to their final service. And by the time I get back David should be home after a bit over 2 weeks away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's fine darowil - I was just curious. i'm not sure how I would handle being in a room for so long without being able to be out. but if it brings her health back then it was well worth it and the loss of a few books.

sam

I would need the daily paper also - I doubt if there is a television in the room. I think one would need to feel connected.

let us know how she is.



darowil said:


> Sorry Sam all I can remember is what I said- other than that it was for cancer! So not much help there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm surprised the school didn't have a/c - of course with that many bodies it would have been hard pressed to keep it cool - or was it ouside?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> We were down to Kingston for a few days, mainly to attend our grandson's graduation from high school on Thursday night. We took our car into Kingston because we have a/c with daughter driving. The heat was almost unbearable and more so in the auditorium at the high school. We could barely move when it was over. All we did while we were there was drink water. We returned home today mid afternoon. We had put the dogs in a kennel and they were sure glad to see us. They are not going to let us out of their sight for a couple of days.
> 
> Just finished catching up on kp news. Happy Birthday to all those celebrating these past few days. Prayers continue for all who need them. It's god to be back.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer. 

Gigi


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Really, Sam, I need it very rarely. Just weather changes, for the most part. Part of the reason I'm not using it is because of the wrist problems, still quite a bit of pain in the left (to be expected), but that means I overuse the right, and that one gets sore, too. In December I was in the mall with my GS, and he was walking quit far ahead of me (as teenagers tend to do). My wrist seized up, and I dropped the cane. I couldn't bend over to pick it up, and he was on the escalator before he realized I was missing. So he had to go all the way up, run around the atrium(?) to the down escalator, come down and retrieve my cane. He sweetly offered me his arm, when I told him why I dropped the blasted thing. Edited to add, sometimes I use it for self defense on the crowded streets of Chicago. Not that it makes anyone give me a seat on the bus, or hold a door open for me, but it make me feel better that I could, if needed, whack the bejesus out the rude people.


thewren said:


> ceili - bring your cane to the knitapooloza - don't want you falling - i'm out of bubblewrap.
> 
> sam


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Oh, Gigi, I'm so sorry!


Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, so sorry to hear that....hugs for you and your sister and all the rest of the family May he rest in peace. Prayers for you all.



Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd give you my seat and sometimes wish I had a cane (or umbrella) to poke at the rude people!



Ceili said:


> Really, Sam, I need it very rarely. Just weather changes, for the most part. Part of the reason I'm not using it is because of the wrist problems, still quite a bit of pain in the left (to be expected), but that means I overuse the right, and that one gets sore, too. In December I was in the mall with my GS, and he was walking quit far ahead of me (as teenagers tend to do). My wrist seized up, and I dropped the cane. I couldn't bend over to pick it up, and he was on the escalator before he realized I was missing. So he had to go all the way up, run around the atrium(?) to the down escalator, come down and retrieve my cane. He sweetly offered me his arm, when I told him why I dropped the blasted thing. Edited to add, sometimes I use it for self defense on the crowded streets of Chicago. Not that it makes anyone give me a seat on the bus, or hold a door open for me, but it make me feel better that I could, if needed, whack the bejesus out the rude people.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am just starting this week's KTP so am starting at the end and working backwards. It's so unbearably hot here day. We went out to lunch and then ducked into one of those UltraStar theaters where you can order food and drinks while watching the movie in a comfy Lazyboy type seat with blanket and pillow. Since we had just had lunch I ordered a bunch of desserts! Yummy! The movie was AWFUL! DH agreed. White House Down. Take my advice take a pass and then again when it hits HBO and then cable. What a waste of time. At least we ate some great desserts! Which of course we do not need. 

I hope all are staying cool and dry. Hope Ayden's team won the trophy.
OK I'm diving in and reading 22 pages backwards.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gigi, I am sorry to hear about your BIL. Prayers for you and your dear sister. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


Condolences for you and your sister, and many hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Looks like you're having fun!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Exactly! And since I don't have any luck getting them to bloom it just doesn't work for me.


TNS said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments, AZ. Lovely pictures of some more 'eppies'. I remember my Gran having several pots but of only one variety. They were spectacular when flowering but a bit 'strappy' the rest of the year.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL


You are both too funny!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD and DH have gone on their daddy/daughter date to the movies....boohoohoo...I wasn't included. Just kidding...I think it is neat the way they occasionally do this. DD and I do a good bit together and the fact that she instigated this date cause she hasn't see her daddy much lately makes it extra special.    DH is a really great dad to all our girls. My oldest which is actually his stepdaughter (mine from previous marriage) has many times said how she thinks of him as her daddy and kids grandpa much more than her bio-dad. Yep, snagged a winner. (took me long enough LOL)
> 
> Going to go fix a bowl of cereal for my dinner; be back very shortly.


He sounds like a great dad and hubby - good for you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So happy about the next g-baby - lucky you. And just so you know I am a ford truck girl born in 1953 and it is my favorite model year. I keep tellingDH that I want one to drive around town!


RookieRetiree said:


> It was a fantastic time---definitely one filled with many memories --- best moment of all---we learned that son and DIL are expecting --- this will be grandbaby #3 and is due in January.
> 
> Another poignant moment, another brother found a replica of the 1953 Ford truck that my Dad had on the farm and just about everyone drove at one time or another (even as young as 8 on Dad's lap). This was presented to the host brother as a thank you gift--very cool. The brothers and some of their kids are now trying to find one of these trucks somewhere so that they can restore it!! We're pretty sure the original is forever lost --- it was given to one of my uncles after my Dad passed away and we think the truck chasis is probably rusting away in a Minnesota farm grove. None of the remaining family members remember what happened to it.
> 
> A 5 lb circle is a lot of cheese - I'm going to try to freeze some to bring with me to Knit-a-palooza.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


So very sorry to hear that. Thoughts with you all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I like deadliest catch - some of those boats are out of seattle.
> 
> sam


I live with someone who has to watch it everyday unless NRL is on. I only wish I had been able to afford to get the tickets for the Captain's Tour that was over here last year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I to enjoy Deadliest Catch and also Ice Road Truckers. There was a spin-off series from Truckers about some of the most dangerous roads on Earth and one in Peru had me close to switching the television off, it was so scary.


Yes, Dad also loves that one, me, can take it as long as the cameras stay off the drop offs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


Safe travel Gigi. Having gone through this exact senario not that long ago, take care of yourself and your sister. Please give her a hug frm me. I truly believe in the healing power of hugs from family. Sending you both the energy you need to get through the next weeks as you support your sister.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

WOW First time in weeks have been fully caught up. :thumbup:  

I have an interesting recipe for a snack food for BBQs courtesy of the Real Food section of That's Life magazine.

Smoked Ham, Cheese & Chive Puffs

Makes 30, Prep time 15 mins + cooling time, Cooking time 20 mins.

Ingrediants

100g butter, chopped
1 cup plain flour
4 eggs
1/2 cup finely chopped double smoked ham (I use shredded ham)
I cup grated vintage cheese
1 tblsp finely chopped chives or thyme
24 x 1cm cube vintage cheese

Preheat oven to 220 degreesC (200 degrees C fan forced)
Line 2 large baking trays with baking paper. 

Place butter and 1 cup water in a large saucepan and bring to the boil. Add the flour and beat vigorously with a wooden spoon for 1 mn or until mix leaves sides of pan. Remove from heat and set aside for 10 mins to cool

Using electric beaters, add eggs to flour mix, one at a time, beating vigorously to combine after each addition.

Stir in ham, cheese, chives and season to taste.

Spoon the dough into a pastry bag fitted with a large star nozzle. Pipe 3cm (1") low rosettes onto the lined baking trays, leaving enough room for spreading. Using damp thumb, make a deep indentation in the centre of each rosette. 

Bake in the oven for 15 mins or until they are golden and crisp.

Remove puffs from oven and place a cheese cube into each hole. Return to oven for a further 5 mins or until cheese has melted.

Serve warm.

I will say that I don't know the measurement conversions to the standards used outside Australia but 220 or 200 fan forced is a moderately hot oven.

Enjoy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I knew you were the one on the right...the one on the left isn't wearing purple. ROFL


What a give away :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you start with an idea in mind or do you just let it evolve?
> 
> sam


I just let it happen. The way I do it is to do lots of bits and them work a way to join them up.
By the way the IOW is the Isle of Wight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm jealous, I have to have dry cereal, just not the same without milk.. I don't care for the Almond milk and soy truly upsets my tummy. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I use rice milk it is lighter than soy or almond and has a nice taste.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


My thoughts are with you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like today may be a swinging in the hammock knitting day.
My thoughts and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear your news, am thinking of you and your sister. Travel safely and take care of one another.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am not to bad thanks NanaCaren, we are just taking things one day at a time.
> 
> Have you enjoyed your time here? I should have arranged something with you.


One day at a time is sometimes best. Hugs for you.

I am enjoying it very much, go home very early Tuesday morning. We will have to arrange something for next time I am over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.
> 
> Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear Hillary is doing better. Please take care of yourself as well.

I am looking forward to meeting with you and everyone else. It is going to be so much fun.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, you have my prayers & sympathy. When this has happened with my siblings I have found a closer relationship between those who are left. Take care, of yourself & your sister,

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren got that wrong, I am on her L, she is on my R. On the screen, she is on the left. I am on the right,
> so Caren has the tattoo peeping out.
> 
> Tessa


Telling me left or right is useless- I worked it out because of the tats! remembered that she had plenty and so figured it was most likely her. Usually I can turn the right way- but give me info like I am the one on the left makes me think but which is left? Wonder if that is connected with my inablity to tell north from south etc. Actually no- Vicky is great at knowing where she is but also very poor with left and right.

David is back- Maryanne came back from church with me so David has taken her home. Try and get a few pages read till he gets back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Right..... That makes sense of your comment about being caught with your eyes shut! And you ARE both looking good!


Thats right- I used that to confirm my educated guess!
Didn't they both look good indeed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


If you had been on the left you wouldn't have been able to wear purple so I figured it couldn't be you. Do you think you could sit still long enough to do that job?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm jealous, I have to have dry cereal, just not the same without milk.. I don't care for the Almond milk and soy truly upsets my tummy. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Have you tried coconut milk not the stuff in the can. I buy mine in the refrigerated section look where the soy and almond milk is.
I was happy to find it in the dairy section over here in chocolate flavor.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry Sam all I can remember is what I said- other than that it was for cancer! So not much help there.


I remember a number of years ago when one of my doctors was in a tizzy about the possibility of thyroid cancer. He ordered a test using radioactive iodine that I had to drink in a solution. Anyway, the test ultimately showed no cancer but i was given a card with the official medical info regarding the test; it was to be used in case I had to fly in the next few days and my body set off the security equipment as I passed through it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.
> 
> Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.
> 
> ...


So glad that your daughter is coming on so well. She needs to take advantage of the oldest son helping to rest while she can. She will find she gets very tired anyway at first while she adapts and post surgery.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gigi, I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to your whole family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear. Hugs and healing energy for you and the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


How terrible for your sister especially- any children I can't remember if you ever said.
How are you going to manage with your leg? Not that you really have any choice as I'm sure you want to be there.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


My heart goes out to you and your family. I pray traveling mercy, for you, I am asking for strength, and peace that you may pass it on to your sister. much love for you and your family. "WE GOT YOUR BACK"


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good). 
so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made 
Picot Swirl Cloth


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a photo of Tessa and myself the day we met up in Portsmouth.


Wonderful to see a photo of you at last - two lovely ladies! It's always so good to put a face to a name.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the iow?
> 
> sam


Isle of Wight, Sam - though someone else has probably answered by now! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was a fantastic time---definitely one filled with many memories --- best moment of all---we learned that son and DIL are expecting --- this will be grandbaby #3 and is due in January.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Since there will soon be a bubble-wrap shortage, I think we should consider the ROFLs and switch to LOLs or even LMAOs. None of us need to hit the floor, even if is laughing! Of course, if we LMAO, we won't have any good cushioning when we hit the floor. JOKE.
> 
> Update on Hilary. She was released about 9 pm last night. Seems to be on top of the pain, thank goodness. I went and sat with her this afternoon, did some of the chores, etc. My 15-year old asperger's syndrome GS is really stepping up, I'm very proud of him. He'd doing some of the cooking, and overseeing his younger sibs. Really, Hilary is capable of just about anything, as long as someone helps her in lifting her leg off and onto the couch. She can walk quite well (with crutches, of course, but bearing some weight on her injured leg). Of course this doesn't mean we don't need bubble-wrap, as my GS and I are also quite accident prone. When the surgeon came to see her two nights ago in the hospital, he recognized me and immediately asked me where my cane was. I somehow hadn't felt it appropriate to come to see my severely injured daughter, using a cane for my chronic knee problems. Sort of felt disrespectful of her pain. Anyway, I only need it once and a while, and right now isn't quite that time.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your DD's doing well.
You're not the only jealous one, I'm turning green at the thought of you all meeting at Sam's! :hunf: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am not to bad thanks NanaCaren, we are just taking things one day at a time.
> 
> Have you enjoyed your time here? I should have arranged something with you.


Thinking about you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I was just getting ready to post an update letting everyone know that my BIL was doing much better when I heard from my sister. Another setback. He lost nearly all the ground he had gained and they don't know why.
> 
> Please keep praying. As my sister said a few minutes ago, with our prayers and his determination he will soon be back to where he was. Please, from our lips to God's ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm pages away from this but I saw it from my post. How else would you eat cereal but dry? I hate milk on cereals so when I have them it is usually dry- or else with yogurt (not for you I know). But as soon as I could get away with not eating cereal for breakfast I stopped as I hate soggy cereal- and for me any cereal after a couple of mouthfuls has become soggy. Hated breakfast as a kid. Had to have it and had to have cereal with milk because milk was good for me. Was frequently late for school becuase I stuggled to force the soggy cereal down my throat and keep it there. Get to school and be asked why were you late. Well as an honest child my answer was always I wouldn't eat my cereal. Don't remember the teachers responses to that one.


I'm not a great fan of cereals. I remember my brother putting HOT milk onto Rice Krispies....I can still smell it...yeugh!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear that. Give my condolences to your sister.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


Oh,Gigi!! I'm so sorry to hear that. He fought a valiant fight but I guess God needed him in Heaven. I pray for comfort for your sister and the entire family. Please be safe traveling.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Really, Sam, I need it very rarely. Just weather changes, for the most part. Part of the reason I'm not using it is because of the wrist problems, still quite a bit of pain in the left (to be expected), but that means I overuse the right, and that one gets sore, too. In December I was in the mall with my GS, and he was walking quit far ahead of me (as teenagers tend to do). My wrist seized up, and I dropped the cane. I couldn't bend over to pick it up, and he was on the escalator before he realized I was missing. So he had to go all the way up, run around the atrium(?) to the down escalator, come down and retrieve my cane. He sweetly offered me his arm, when I told him why I dropped the blasted thing. Edited to add, sometimes I use it for self defense on the crowded streets of Chicago. Not that it makes anyone give me a seat on the bus, or hold a door open for me, but it make me feel better that I could, if needed, whack the bejesus out the rude people.


That's why sometimes I carry my cane when I'm in my chair...it's good weapon!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am just starting this week's KTP so am starting at the end and working backwards. It's so unbearably hot here day. We went out to lunch and then ducked into one of those UltraStar theaters where you can order food and drinks while watching the movie in a comfy Lazyboy type seat with blanket and pillow. Since we had just had lunch I ordered a bunch of desserts! Yummy! The movie was AWFUL! DH agreed. White House Down. Take my advice take a pass and then again when it hits HBO and then cable. What a waste of time. At least we ate some great desserts! Which of course we do not need.
> I hope all are staying cool and dry. Hope Ayden's team won the trophy.
> OK I'm diving in and reading 22 pages backwards.


I imagine the horrid movie was worth it to be in cool comfort in cushy chairs and lots of luscious desserts!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gigi,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers for you, your sister and family. I'm sure your presence with them will be comforting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Time for bed. All caught up on this ktp and half way through last week's ktp.  Then to catch up on digests. Fortunately this weekend no shows that needed my support to niece.

I caught Julie and Shirley on skype today. Lovely to speak with both of them. 


Night all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is bright and sunny outside and is going to be sweltering later on today sooooooooooooo............ I got my turkey in the oven while it is cool. Going to take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom will do up the rest of the dishes and I just do the turkey and gravy and stuff.

I have a prayer request for you. An elderly lady, Helen, has fallen and hit her head. Her son took her to the ER last night. She has a 3-4 inch gash across her forehead. (As my father had also fallen 5 years ago and got such a severe head injury from it, this strikes me rather close to home.) I am waiting to hear word if she sustained a concussion or not. She really needs a place where things are all on one level and not with an upstairs or a basement like she has now. 

My sympathies for those who have lost a loved one. This weekend here in Canada, is our long weekend with Canada Day being Monday. Lots of people traveling and lots of free-flowing alcohol. Tragedies happen every year at this time.

Remembering those in Alberta who have lost homes and particularly those who have no hope because their insurance does not cover the damages they received. Prayers for them.

Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is bright and sunny outside and is going to be sweltering later on today sooooooooooooo............ I got my turkey in the oven while it is cool. Going to take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom will do up the rest of the dishes and I just do the turkey and gravy and stuff.
> 
> I have a prayer request for you. An elderly lady, Helen, has fallen and hit her head. Her son took her to the ER last night. She has a 3-4 inch gash across her forehead. (As my father had also fallen 5 years ago and got such a severe head injury from it, this strikes me rather close to home.) I am waiting to hear word if she sustained a concussion or not. She really needs a place where things are all on one level and not with an upstairs or a basement like she has now.
> 
> ...


Will definitely keep Miss Helen in prayers....stairs are treacherous to those of us who are 'mature'!
Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends!!! Stay safe if you're driving...Holidays are always terrible on our highways, too! I think autos should be equipped to not start or turn off if they smell of alcohol is in the car or when someone uses their cell phone.
Enjoy your time with your parents.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


how nice rhat she now feels this way. My DIL has called me mum since the second time I met her. Made me feel good because my now exDIL was rather stand offish.

Love the cloth and the sunny colour.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gigi, so sorry to read about your BIL. Hope the travel goes easy on your leg.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wonderful to see a photo of you at last - two lovely ladies! It's always so good to put a face to a name.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gigi -- I have looked after the workshop so don't give it a thought. 

My condolences to your sister. It will mean so much to her to have you there with her at this time. I pray for her and her family, and you too. 

I have only one sister and I am losing her to alzheimers ,so I know how important it is that you be with her - for both your sakes. Love to you and good thoughts, Shirley


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigi, my sympathies to you and your sister at this sad time. 
To all who want prayers, they have been said. 
To all others, happy knitting!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> afraid I am going to have a few pages to catch up with - I watched four hours of? do you thnk I can think of the tv show I had dvr'd? duh - anyhow it was almost two by the time I finished - I went to bed. and this morning has been a very lazy morning. Heidi is cleaning her friends house - gary is out in the garden - the boys are cleaning their frog houses so the frogs have a clean house - alex is sleeping - alexis is working with a caterer this afternoon and evening - bailee is on the wifi with her ipod - you cannot believe just how quiet this three acres is right now - talk about a slow summer day. there isn't even much traffic outside.
> 
> it's trying to storm - we could use the rain. someone got rain last night and it wasn't us. it went totally north of us. have been hearing rumbles of thunder and there are dark clouds - the air is sticky even at a mid-seventy temp. I hear the birds in the pine tree out front of my bedroom window.
> 
> ...


Kitchener on shoulders may not be the best idea. That area is often in need of some stabilization that K does not provide. I've used three needle bindoff.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all! Well, off to church and Sunday school in a few minutes. After church today there is a memorial service for one of our members who passed away about 2 months ago. Her family said they weren't ready right after she passed because it was so sudden. Carol was one of my closest friends and I miss our long talks - I still have her number in my phone. I can't bring myself to erase it quite yet, maybe after today. Well, DH is ready, so talk to you all later. Love and prayers,Paula


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Time for bed. All caught up on this ktp and half way through last week's ktp. Then to catch up on digests. Fortunately this weekend no shows that needed my support to niece.
> 
> I caught Julie and Shirley on skype today. Lovely to speak with both of them.
> 
> Night all.


It was very nice to see you and talk to you. Your watefall top is looking great. I am really pleased at the number of people who have found it fun to knit considering it was a design accident or nearly so.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gigi -- I have looked after the workshop so don't give it a thought.
> 
> My condolences to your sister. It will mean so much to her to have you there with her at this time. I pray for her and her family, and you too.
> 
> I have only one sister and I am losing her to alzheimers ,so I know how important it is that you be with her - for both your sakes. Love to you and good thoughts, Shirley


Thank you, Shirley, for sharing another of your beautiful artworks!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you had been on the left you wouldn't have been able to wear purple so I figured it couldn't be you. Do you think you could sit still long enough to do that job?


I could sit that long - well as long as I was able to knit!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm pages away from this but I saw it from my post. How else would you eat cereal but dry? I hate milk on cereals so when I have them it is usually dry- or else with yogurt (not for you I know). But as soon as I could get away with not eating cereal for breakfast I stopped as I hate soggy cereal- and for me any cereal after a couple of mouthfuls has become soggy. Hated breakfast as a kid. Had to have it and had to have cereal with milk because milk was good for me. Was frequently late for school becuase I stuggled to force the soggy cereal down my throat and keep it there. Get to school and be asked why were you late. Well as an honest child my answer was always I wouldn't eat my cereal. Don't remember the teachers responses to that one.


LOL... I got sick of toast, since I couldn't have the cereal my dad would make me eat toast with honey or some type of jam, for years I wouldn't eat toast and still really don't choose to have it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


I'm so sorry Gigi, you and yours are in my prayers still and always.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey - if the guys are ever successful with this, then that truck is coming to see you (along with me and DH).


AZ Sticks said:


> So happy about the next g-baby - lucky you. And just so you know I am a ford truck girl born in 1953 and it is my favorite model year. I keep tellingDH that I want one to drive around town!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Have you tried coconut milk not the stuff in the can. I buy mine in the refrigerated section look where the soy and almond milk is.
> I was happy to find it in the dairy section over here in chocolate flavor.


I haven't tried the coconut milk, I do use it in cooking sometimes (the canned) nor the rice milk, will have to try those! Thanks for the suggestions! 
Looking forward to meeting you in a few weeks, (if you don't extend your stay again :thumbup: LOL.. it would be hard for me to leave, so much to see and do :thumbup: )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I remember a number of years ago when one of my doctors was in a tizzy about the possibility of thyroid cancer. He ordered a test using radioactive iodine that I had to drink in a solution. Anyway, the test ultimately showed no cancer but i was given a card with the official medical info regarding the test; it was to be used in case I had to fly in the next few days and my body set off the security equipment as I passed through it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


C had that done last year, she has to have it done again next year as a follow up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks like a sun burst! So pretty. You are a very special person! Enjoy the rest of your time with DS and DIL...sad occasion for sure, but special memories are still being made.


Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


sounds like a great time having them close to you!! This is my favorite pattern for cloths, I did find a new one I want to try.. when I locate it again :roll: I'll post a link to the pattern.. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ sticks. This looks really good and easy to make.

I love squash!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> OK here is the Yellow Squash Recipe
> I usually only make 1/2 since it is just the 2 of us- But for those of you with gardens (Gwennie) this will suck up some of that extra squash!!!
> 
> *YELLOW SQUASH CASSEROLE RECIPE**
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're very excited for them (and the rest of us) - in our minds, the more the merrier.



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fantastic time---definitely one filled with many memories --- best moment of all---we learned that son and DIL are expecting --- this will be grandbaby #3 and is due in January.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That's why sometimes I carry my cane when I'm in my chair...it's good weapon!
> JuneK


I don't always need a cane, but I do carry it when I am out, hate to admit in public that I am not as young as I think I am, but with the cane, people tend to give way and not bump into me :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I bookmarked and saved your recipe for scones!
Welcome back

Pontuf



Joy Marshall said:


> Actually have been a regular watching here for a long time.
> I once posted my very easy but delicious scone recipe on this site. That was in Fireball Dave's time, I think.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is bright and sunny outside and is going to be sweltering later on today sooooooooooooo............ I got my turkey in the oven while it is cool. Going to take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom will do up the rest of the dishes and I just do the turkey and gravy and stuff.
> 
> I have a prayer request for you. An elderly lady, Helen, has fallen and hit her head. Her son took her to the ER last night. She has a 3-4 inch gash across her forehead. (As my father had also fallen 5 years ago and got such a severe head injury from it, this strikes me rather close to home.) I am waiting to hear word if she sustained a concussion or not. She really needs a place where things are all on one level and not with an upstairs or a basement like she has now.
> 
> ...


Turkey sounds wonderful.. I have one in the freezer, I should get it out and fry it up!! 
Your Canada Day sounds like our 4th of July, LOL.. the state and counties will be raking in the $$$ from all the DUI's they catch, now they are patrolling the lakes and handing out DUI's for boaters!!! 
Have put Helen on our prayer list. Also all of the flood, fire and storm victims, so many tragic events across the globe this year.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

C and I are going to mow and trim up the yard, I'll just be riding the lawn tractor, she has the real dirty work today. (I did mine earlier in the week :thumbup: ) Still need to weed the veggie garden, but that will have to wait till late this evening or early in the morning. 
Mom had a very strange day yesterday, she slept from Friday night till this morning.. woke her just long enough for her breakfast, (didn't eat much) then she declined lunch.. had about half of her dinner and slept.. I ended up sleeping in her chair till 4 this morning.. she woke up and told me to go to bed.. she is now back to sleep.. I have a call in to the doctor now, she has done the sleep pattern before.. but normally the next day she is fine.. today she is not wanting to stay awake.. she wakes and talks when I make her.. but when I leave the room she is right back to sleep. Will see what the doctor says, may be making a trip to the ER.. 
Take care.. have all in my prayers...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures Rookie! I had no idea Oregon looked like this! Beautiful!

Love the alpacas and what a treat to see the babies!

Pontf



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some pictures of my brother's ranch and at his neighbors who own the alpaca ranch. We saw three newborns within an hour --- owner was callng it a "jiffy pop" day!! The little ones got to name the newborns if they helped wipe off the newborns---all of them were eager to get in there and help!! The terrain was absolutely breathtaking ---but this flatlander is glad to be back home in the Midwest.
> 
> The alpaca ranch (Crescent Moon Ranch sells their Alpaca with a Twist yarn (I already had some in my stash here at home that I used to make my DIL's scarf 2 years ago!!) - I was in the market for some fingering weight which they were out of, so didn't spend much in the shop --- but their completed items (scarves, hats, shawls, cardigans, socks, etc.) were so gorgeous but too rich for my pocketbook!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


This looks like a representation of the sunshine you are bringing to your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne - Hope things turn out ok with your mum.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

In Chicago, I find it makes little difference with respect to people giving way and not bumping into me. I also escort my friend, who is blind. She has the white cane, and I have my regular cane, we walk with her holding my left arm, same route every afternoon. Not a day has gone by that we don't get slammed into at least once. She jokes that she wants to put a Taser into her cane to defend us. Just imagine the swath of fallen bodies we'd leave in our wake. Of course, then we'd fall over the fallen bodies! LOL (not ROFL, in self-defense).


Marianne818 said:


> I don't always need a cane, but I do carry it when I am out, hate to admit in public that I am not as young as I think I am, but with the cane, people tend to give way and not bump into me :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just waiting for Luke and his mum and dad to come for their tea. I haven't seen them since they returned from holiday in Majorca on Thursday - more than a week since I've held my boy, I've got withdrawal symptoms! Hope to get some new pics, see you later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> C and I are going to mow and trim up the yard, I'll just be riding the lawn tractor, she has the real dirty work today. (I did mine earlier in the week :thumbup: ) Still need to weed the veggie garden, but that will have to wait till late this evening or early in the morning.
> Mom had a very strange day yesterday, she slept from Friday night till this morning.. woke her just long enough for her breakfast, (didn't eat much) then she declined lunch.. had about half of her dinner and slept.. I ended up sleeping in her chair till 4 this morning.. she woke up and told me to go to bed.. she is now back to sleep.. I have a call in to the doctor now, she has done the sleep pattern before.. but normally the next day she is fine.. today she is not wanting to stay awake.. she wakes and talks when I make her.. but when I leave the room she is right back to sleep. Will see what the doctor says, may be making a trip to the ER..
> Take care.. have all in my prayers...


Keeping you and your Mom in my prayers. Hope her sleeping so much isn't anything serious!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a very large older school that may be closed in the not too distant future and no, it was not a/c. they had plenty of fans going which would have been alright if people hadn't stood between those fans and the seating. Couldn't keep people from standing in the aisles even though they were removed from the aisles several times. People coming in too late to find seating were very disruptive. Over 3/4 of the auditorium was reserved for the graduates and one had to to early to get a seat. There was also more seating in the balcony and another area to watch the graduation on a screen, which people were reluctant to do.



thewren said:


> I'm surprised the school didn't have a/c - of course with that many bodies it would have been hard pressed to keep it cool - or was it ouside?
> 
> sam


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gigi, I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers coming for everyone. He put up a good fight.



Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne....prayers being said for your Mom....hope you don't overdo it today outside. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was on FB the other day. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


I hope that color doesn't hurt the sheep. My nephew is a vet and he says that people who dye their dogs with different colors are taking a chance on hurting the animal -- I would think it might be the same with sheep wool. unless it was done by manipulating the pictures. It looks like they used dye. If it isn't hurtful it looks quite good though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My deepest condolences Gigi. Will be keeping you in my prayers as well as your sister. Traveling mercies for your journey Monday.


Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


LOL!! Very colorful sheep!!
JuneK


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Perhaps a considerable layer of styrofoam beads. MJW


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


LOL, (we are not allowed to RFOL as we are running out of bubble wrap!!! hahaha), this looks very interesting. I would think that the colors are spray-painted on the woollies as that is how sheep are marked. ahahah, perhaps we need to lay down a few sheep -- they look soft enough to fall on (hmmmm, or over.......) Zoe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm with you sorlenna - love squash. love it baked and eaten out of the shell with a little brown sugar.
> 
> sam


That's winter squash I think.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

During a period of emotional distress several years ago I experienced something similar with reading. I couldn't remember which character did what from one sitting to the other so I lost the abiliity to find the joy of reading for some time. In the end it turned out to be nutritional disturbances that were difficult to find and treat. Thanks be to God I was able to find them eventually and restore my love of reading. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope that color doesn't hurt the sheep. My nephew is a vet and he says that people who dye their dogs with different colors are taking a chance on hurting the animal -- I would think it might be the same with sheep wool. unless it was done by manipulating the pictures. It looks like they used dye. If it isn't hurtful it looks quite good though.


Yes, the chemicals in hair dye aren't good for animals, on the sheep though, I think the lanolin in the wool keeps it from going to the skin, but I personally would not try it, and hopefully they just used food grade food coloring or Koolaid.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gigi, I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL. I am glad that you are able to be with your sister. I know she will appreciate your support.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gigi, I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences and prayers to you and your whole family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gigi you and your sister and family are in my thoughts - take care of yourself so that you can help your sister get through this. luv-AZ


Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good idea Ceili - sometimes whacking is just what's called for - I read about your DD's fall and broken knee cap - ouch ouch ouch - keeping her and all of you in my thoughts for a speedy recovery. luv-AZ


Ceili said:


> Really, Sam, I need it very rarely. Just weather changes, for the most part. Part of the reason I'm not using it is because of the wrist problems, still quite a bit of pain in the left (to be expected), but that means I overuse the right, and that one gets sore, too. In December I was in the mall with my GS, and he was walking quit far ahead of me (as teenagers tend to do). My wrist seized up, and I dropped the cane. I couldn't bend over to pick it up, and he was on the escalator before he realized I was missing. So he had to go all the way up, run around the atrium(?) to the down escalator, come down and retrieve my cane. He sweetly offered me his arm, when I told him why I dropped the blasted thing. Edited to add, sometimes I use it for self defense on the crowded streets of Chicago. Not that it makes anyone give me a seat on the bus, or hold a door open for me, but it make me feel better that I could, if needed, whack the bejesus out the rude people.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so glad she has come to her senses - and now you can enjoy a relationship with her and see you DS more often yes?


Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry bobglory - sending healing energy to you and yours.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gigi my condolences and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry about your friend Paula - I hope today will help you to move forward - thinking of you - luv-AZ


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Well, off to church and Sunday school in a few minutes. After church today there is a memorial service for one of our members who passed away about 2 months ago. Her family said they weren't ready right after she passed because it was so sudden. Carol was one of my closest friends and I miss our long talks - I still have her number in my phone. I can't bring myself to erase it quite yet, maybe after today. Well, DH is ready, so talk to you all later. Love and prayers,Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We would love it!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Hey - if the guys are ever successful with this, then that truck is coming to see you (along with me and DH).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good - let me know how you like it!! luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> AZ sticks. This looks really good and easy to make.
> 
> I love squash!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh M - I am keeping Mom in my thoughts - luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> C and I are going to mow and trim up the yard, I'll just be riding the lawn tractor, she has the real dirty work today. (I did mine earlier in the week :thumbup: ) Still need to weed the veggie garden, but that will have to wait till late this evening or early in the morning.
> Mom had a very strange day yesterday, she slept from Friday night till this morning.. woke her just long enough for her breakfast, (didn't eat much) then she declined lunch.. had about half of her dinner and slept.. I ended up sleeping in her chair till 4 this morning.. she woke up and told me to go to bed.. she is now back to sleep.. I have a call in to the doctor now, she has done the sleep pattern before.. but normally the next day she is fine.. today she is not wanting to stay awake.. she wakes and talks when I make her.. but when I leave the room she is right back to sleep. Will see what the doctor says, may be making a trip to the ER..
> Take care.. have all in my prayers...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds good. thanks for sharing.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Smoked Ham, Cheese & Chive Puffs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what new things has dh done to the garden since the last picture?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like today may be a swinging in the hammock knitting day.
> My thoughts and best wishes to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

death does bring people together - it's just too bad that it takes something like that for people to suddenly realize they like someone.

great looking dishrag. I have that particular yarn - like it a lot.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Morning all, dark day today, no sun  will be out this morning, and in for the day. DS, and DDIL, are still here, and I am loving it. :-D the will be here another week, she has for the first time, became so close to me, she said she is mad at her self for staying away so long, she has missed so much.  She said I now have a real mother. (  (what can I say LOL LOL, love it feels good).
> so have my coffee and on my way. Here is a dish rag I made
> Picot Swirl Cloth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will expect you next year kate - and you need to bring luke with you.

sam



KateB said:


> Glad to hear your DD's doing well.
> You're not the only jealous one, I'm turning green at the thought of you all meeting at Sam's! :hunf: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

That's is the only time I eat cereal, occasionally as a snack. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will expect you next year kate - and you need to bring luke with you.
> 
> sam


If only, Sam, if only!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy winging its way to Helen.

enjoy dinner with you folks. turkey sounds good.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is bright and sunny outside and is going to be sweltering later on today sooooooooooooo............ I got my turkey in the oven while it is cool. Going to take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom will do up the rest of the dishes and I just do the turkey and gravy and stuff.
> 
> I have a prayer request for you. An elderly lady, Helen, has fallen and hit her head. Her son took her to the ER last night. She has a 3-4 inch gash across her forehead. (As my father had also fallen 5 years ago and got such a severe head injury from it, this strikes me rather close to home.) I am waiting to hear word if she sustained a concussion or not. She really needs a place where things are all on one level and not with an upstairs or a basement like she has now.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work Shirley - what a great talent you have.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Gigi -- I have looked after the workshop so don't give it a thought.
> 
> My condolences to your sister. It will mean so much to her to have you there with her at this time. I pray for her and her family, and you too.
> 
> I have only one sister and I am losing her to alzheimers ,so I know how important it is that you be with her - for both your sakes. Love to you and good thoughts, Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SWEET SWEET Rufus! What a sweet face!

XO

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye! I have just been Lurking- when one is feeling exhausted, one has to cut back somehow. I am well aware that many may be concerned when I have been frequently in the high user lists- something I actually find a bit embarrassing. None-the-less I have been following what has been happening for most people- it is just that it takes time to reply- and time is something I am feeling I have very little of probably until some time after I have accomplished the move to Australia. Not the least debilitating is my anxiety to make the right decision for the dogs- I know people post out of kindness and concern, but sometimes I need to sit back to sort out my own feelings, this is one of those times. I have told Sam I will continue to follow his first post each week. I can't guarantee to keep up to date with the rest of you, quite likely until October. Inevitably my highest priority must be my own family. Bronwen is so busy I can only snatch conversation with her- I am very grateful to her that she is not putting any pressure on me, but allowing me to make my own decision. We are going to set aside funds which she will hold for me, so if Fale dies before me, I can return to Christchurch, and move into assisted accommodation- assuming I will by then be around 80.
> I am concentrating presently on getting my new visa application sorted- fortunately the Visa office is now in Auckland- just requires the sometimes hour long trip to the central city. It will take most of my available funds, and I have no guarantees it will be accepted.
> One thing I am determined my knitting supplies cannot be part of the sacrifice.
> The dogs may have to be, and that is making me unbelievably sad.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone else - sorlenna? maybe. I will take the advice and do the three needle bindoff.

sam



mjs said:


> Kitchener on shoulders may not be the best idea. That area is often in need of some stabilization that K does not provide. I've used three needle bindoff.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gigi, I am sorry to hear about your BIL. Prayers for you and your dear sister. Have a safe trip.


As am I. Hugs & blessings to you all during this difficult time.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Unfortunately, we lost my BiL about an hour ago. I won't be on much as I will be on a train headed for my sisters Monday morning. Please keep us in prayer.
> 
> Gigi


Please be careful on yor trip to your sister's. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


Kate Luke is sooo adorable!! Love his blue eyes and his sweet smile, DS looks to be a good looking young man also. Like father like son


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is bright and sunny outside and is going to be sweltering later on today sooooooooooooo............ I got my turkey in the oven while it is cool. Going to take it over to Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom will do up the rest of the dishes and I just do the turkey and gravy and stuff.
> 
> I have a prayer request for you. An elderly lady, Helen, has fallen and hit her head. Her son took her to the ER last night. She has a 3-4 inch gash across her forehead. (As my father had also fallen 5 years ago and got such a severe head injury from it, this strikes me rather close to home.) I am waiting to hear word if she sustained a concussion or not. She really needs a place where things are all on one level and not with an upstairs or a basement like she has now.
> 
> ...


Prayers going up


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Gigi -- I have looked after the workshop so don't give it a thought.
> 
> My condolences to your sister. It will mean so much to her to have you there with her at this time. I pray for her and her family, and you too.
> 
> I have only one sister and I am losing her to alzheimers ,so I know how important it is that you be with her - for both your sakes. Love to you and good thoughts, Shirley


WOW!!!!, :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to all who need healing.



thewren said:


> someone else - sorlenna? maybe. I will take the advice and do the three needle bindoff.
> 
> sam


I tend to do mine top down so no shoulder seams...not helpful for you at this stage, I suppose!

Wow, Luke is turning into a right little boy already. How fast they grow! My GD will be a year old in 6 days. Seems just last month I was giving out the news she was born.

I have four panels done on the cape and so far am still liking it--maybe this one will get done! :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my he is getting so big!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the updated pictures Kate - They just shoot up and change so fast the first couple of years. I'm so glad that you get to snuggle him on a regular basis!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, I hope your mom is going to be fine, and no er visit needed. 

Kate, Luke sure is growing, and such a happy fellow, to cute for sure.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are beautiful and such large blooms! Do the blooms last for weeks? How often do they bloom?

Pontuf

=AZ Sticks]Ok Sister is at it again with the eppies - and she did set up an email for any questions, orders, comments, etc. If anyone wants it please PM me and I will send it to you! luv-AZ[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts to all who need healing.
> 
> I tend to do mine top down so no shoulder seams...not helpful for you at this stage, I suppose!
> 
> ...


Lol I thought the same thing when I saw her lately in your avatar, I just thought wow, that went fast, wasn't it just a couple months ago she was born? lol, oh well...
Can't wait to see the cape, hope it turns out to be the keeper. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> sounds like a great time having them close to you!! This is my favorite pattern for cloths, I did find a new one I want to try.. when I locate it again :roll: I'll post a link to the pattern.. :thumbup:


OK!!!!I love making them.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


My goodness Luke is growing like a very "fertilized" weed! His smile is still very infectious! I love seeing all the photos of Luke.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Luke just brings smiles to my face every time I see his picture. Such fun.



KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> death does bring people together - it's just too bad that it takes something like that for people to suddenly realize they like someone.
> 
> great looking dishrag. I have that particular yarn - like it a lot.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam , and you are so right, I'm happy that this is the out come.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Found this on FB today, thought it might come in handy for a few of us here.

HOME MADE MOSQUITO REPELLENT (ALSO FOR ANTS & FLEAS)
(And free from chemicals that poison the body)

Ingredients:

1/2 litre of alcohol
100 gram of whole cloves
100 ml of baby oil or similar (almond, sesame, chamomile, lavender, fennel etc)

Preparation:
Leave cloves to marinate in alcohol four days
Stir every morning and evening
After 4 days add the oil
It's now ready to use.

How to use:

Gently rub a few drops into the skin of the arms and legs.
Observe the mosquitoes fleeing the room.
Repels fleas on pets too.

when it says alcohol Im assuming it means rubbing alcohol, agree?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley. This is lovely!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Gigi -- I have looked after the workshop so don't give it a thought.
> 
> My condolences to your sister. It will mean so much to her to have you there with her at this time. I pray for her and her family, and you too.
> 
> I have only one sister and I am losing her to alzheimers ,so I know how important it is that you be with her - for both your sakes. Love to you and good thoughts, Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is great !
I love it!

Pontuf

!


Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He is getting so BIG!

I have never seen a happier baby!
Luke has a perpetual smile! Does he ever get fussy? I can't imagine.
Pontuf



KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW this is really interesting. Thanks for posting Pup

Pontuf

Pontuf


Pup lover said:


> Found this on FB today, thought it might come in handy for a few of us here.
> 
> HOME MADE MOSQUITO REPELLENT (ALSO FOR ANTS & FLEAS)
> (And free from chemicals that poison the body)
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been the latest victim of the Reply snatcher. I had written that I had spoken with Lurker and that she was seeming to come to comfort with her decision to join Fale.
Is working out the problems of emigrating. I wish her well in this endeavor and pray that it the right decision for her. She is making provision for funds to bring her back to NZ when something happens to Fale. 
I am not knitting much lately and I am out of reading material at the moment. I can't use my nook as I don't have a wifi connection. I am working on that now. Don't know if it will be compatible with service that I have.
I have a need to rest for awhile so signing off > Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The blooms last for a couple of weeks - the plants bloom during the spring and summer and one plant can have quite a few blooms on it.


Pontuf said:


> These are beautiful and such large blooms! Do the blooms last for weeks? How often do they bloom?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =AZ Sticks]Ok Sister is at it again with the eppies - and she did set up an email for any questions, orders, comments, etc. If anyone wants it please PM me and I will send it to you! luv-AZ


[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> He is getting so BIG!
> 
> I have never seen a happier baby!
> Luke has a perpetual smile! Does he ever get fussy? I can't imagine.
> Pontuf


He can be fussy, but not often. Has found his voice and screams (ear splittingly!) quite happily!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure it's rubbing alcohol Pup - I am going to file this for traveling - no mosquitos here but we do run into them while out and about and they eat DH alive....... Thanks! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Found this on FB today, thought it might come in handy for a few of us here.
> 
> HOME MADE MOSQUITO REPELLENT (ALSO FOR ANTS & FLEAS)
> (And free from chemicals that poison the body)
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Luke is precious!

No mosquitos in Arizona? How lucky!

I need to try this mosquito repellent. So far mosquitos haven't been too bad. We do have trucks that spray neighborhoods occasionally, especially for West Nile.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK. I need some help. Who knitted the skull caps with the yarn that glowed? Was it AZ Sticks, Sorlenna? ...........


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm pages away from this but I saw it from my post. How else would you eat cereal but dry? I hate milk on cereals so when I have them it is usually dry- or else with yogurt (not for you I know). But as soon as I could get away with not eating cereal for breakfast I stopped as I hate soggy cereal- and for me any cereal after a couple of mouthfuls has become soggy. Hated breakfast as a kid. Had to have it and had to have cereal with milk because milk was good for me. Was frequently late for school becuase I stuggled to force the soggy cereal down my throat and keep it there. Get to school and be asked why were you late. Well as an honest child my answer was always I wouldn't eat my cereal. Don't remember the teachers responses to that one.


i like to eat cherrios dry, but mostly cold, cold milk on my rice crispies, and i have them for supper often. i found i can by at wm the huge bag of rice crispies at a super price they are the malto meal brand, tastes just like the name brand.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Not me - but I remember they were great!!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> OK. I need some help. Who knitted the skull caps with the yarn that glowed? Was it AZ Sticks, Sorlenna? ...........


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me taken by London Girl when we were doing the London tourist thing on Thursday. I'm the one on the right!


I think the horse likes the color purple!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gigi, just read the news about your BIL. My sympathies to you and your sister. Please be careful on the train with your crutches, Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what new things has dh done to the garden since the last picture?
> 
> sam


Evening Sam, We have had some rather tall trees lopped so we get more light into the back of the pond. The pond now is thriving, lots of birds coming down to drink and bathe. We also have three different types of dragon and damsels flies breeding by the pond, there are three newts and also some water skaters. All the plants are thriving. It's hard to believe that it has only be there just over a month.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


He is gorgeous.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gigi, I am sorry to hear about your BIL. Prayers for you and your dear sister. Have a safe trip.


so sorry about BIL he fought a hard battle. bless your family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think the horse likes the color purple!!!!


So that's why he looked at my trousers!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Well, off to church and Sunday school in a few minutes. After church today there is a memorial service for one of our members who passed away about 2 months ago. Her family said they weren't ready right after she passed because it was so sudden. Carol was one of my closest friends and I miss our long talks - I still have her number in my phone. I can't bring myself to erase it quite yet, maybe after today. Well, DH is ready, so talk to you all later. Love and prayers,Paula


the other day i was face with the same thing, i was doing some editing in my cell and there was my sister jades #, i left it, and also haven't taken it out of my address book, isn't it funny the little things that hang us up and why, i guess i will do it eventually, but if i don't so what. sure a pysotherapist would have a field day with us. :|


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


So sad SG, such a waste.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry SoGal - it is always a shame when we lose young lives with such great possibilities - strength to the whole family luv-AZ


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OK. I need some help. Who knitted the skull caps with the yarn that glowed? Was it AZ Sticks, Sorlenna? ...........


I didn't use glow in the dark yarn, but I knitted several hats that had skulls around them. Were you wanting help with yarn or pattern?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds so tranquil!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Evening Sam, We have had some rather tall trees lopped so we get more light into the back of the pond. The pond now is thriving, lots of birds coming down to drink and bathe. We also have three different types of dragon and damsels flies breeding by the pond, there are three newts and also some water skaters. All the plants are thriving. It's hard to believe that it has only be there just over a month.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences to all who have lost someone...it is hard and it takes time to begin to heal. Blessings & hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> the other day i was face with the same thing, i was doing some editing in my cell and there was my sister jades #, i left it, and also haven't taken it out of my address book, isn't it funny the little things that hang us up and why, i guess i will do it eventually, but if i don't so what. sure a pysotherapist would have a field day with us. :|


Just something too final about it.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam will be a one man tourist promotion agency for Defiance. LOL Hey, wonder if we could get Steve Hartman to cover it for _On the Road_? That would be awesome.
> 
> I'm charting...ugh...but it will be worth it in the long run!


It would be nice if anybody would cover it, seeing I can't go, I would love to see it on the news. I'm picturing something like Woodstock. (LOL) I remember that being on the news. BIG traffic jams.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> It would be nice if anybody would cover it, seeing I can't go, I would love to see it on the news. I'm picturing something like Woodstock. (LOL) I remember that being on the news. BIG traffic jams.


Me, too! LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It took me a couple of years to change "Mom & Dad" to just "Dad" in my phone after I lost my Mom. I still have both of their names on their address card in my rolodex - I could easily write out a new one, but it feels funny - That silly card is 30 years old.... so I will probably just leave it be. I suppose you're right... the shrinks would have fun with the lot of us!!!!!!!!


Southern Gal said:


> the other day i was face with the same thing, i was doing some editing in my cell and there was my sister jades #, i left it, and also haven't taken it out of my address book, isn't it funny the little things that hang us up and why, i guess i will do it eventually, but if i don't so what. sure a pysotherapist would have a field day with us. :|


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> It would be nice if anybody would cover it, seeing I can't go, I would love to see it on the news. I'm picturing something like Woodstock. (LOL) I remember that being on the news. BIG traffic jams.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds so tranquil!!!!!!!!!!


It is. I will try and post a photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


Such sad news, condolences and well wishes for the family, that had to be devestating for her mother to find her like that. 
I do hope you are able to catch the cat this time, they are slippery little furballs aren't they?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Luke just brings smiles to my face every time I see his picture. Such fun.


Ditto


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't use glow in the dark yarn, but I knitted several hats that had skulls around them. Were you wanting help with yarn or pattern?


Didn't Strawberry4U make them? or am I just seeing her avatar in my minds eye?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> He can be fussy, but not often. Has found his voice and screams (ear splittingly!) quite happily!


Aren't little boys funny, they just love to make a noise. My DGS, Saul 14mths. just loves to make ear splitting screams, in varying tones, has done since he was about 4mths. He's even happier if we make some for him to copy. The only time he's fussy is when he's gone past his bedtime or is ill. He looks very similar to your DGS. Can he do high fives?

Tessa


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> He can be fussy, but not often. Has found his voice and screams (ear splittingly!) quite happily!


Aren't little boys funny, they just love to make a noise. My DGS, Saul 14mths. just loves to make ear splitting screams, in varying tones, has done since he was about 4mths. He's even happier if we make some for him to copy. The only time he's fussy is when he's gone past his bedtime or is ill. He looks very similar to your DGS. Can he do high fives?

Tessa
This disappeared from my comp.so I posted it agin, then the first one came back. Ghosts I guess.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He sounds like a pistol Tessa - how fun!!!


Tessadele said:


> Aren't little boys funny, they just love to make a noise. My DGS, Saul 14mths. just loves to make ear splitting screams, in varying tones, has done since he was about 4mths. He's even happier if we make some for him to copy. The only time he's fussy is when he's gone past his bedtime or is ill. He looks very similar to your DGS. Can he do high fives?
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


Looks like Heaven on Earth.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Purple please tell your DH that I just think he's done a beautiful job of this - it looks like it's been there forever and just takes my breath away. I would never get anything done for sitting and staring!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Looks like Heaven on Earth.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks Tessa, it felt like it today too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Purple please tell your DH that I just think he's done a beautiful job of this - it looks like it's been there forever and just takes my breath away. I would never get anything done for sitting and staring!!!!


Thank you. I sat there for a long time watching the light move round while the damselflies looked like jewels.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I haven't tried the coconut milk, I do use it in cooking sometimes (the canned) nor the rice milk, will have to try those! Thanks for the suggestions!
> Looking forward to meeting you in a few weeks, (if you don't extend your stay again :thumbup: LOL.. it would be hard for me to leave, so much to see and do :thumbup: )


As much as I would love to extend it I miss the teens at home and the grandsons. They have messages me to ask when I will be home.. Looking forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love the garden Purplefi!!!
Gigi I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your BIL. He fought for as long as he could. 
Ceili...glad to hear your daughter is out of the hospital. I remember my DS who has asphergers would go for walks with me when I was recovering from a surgery and he would get way ahead of me so I had to have my older son walk with me instead.
Take care everyone. If you are coming to Knit a Palooza, I hope you will comfortable to bring your cane if you need it. We don't need to be falling all over each other literally.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> So sorry SoGal - it is always a shame when we lose young lives with such great possibilities - strength to the whole family luv-AZ


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think I bookmarked and saved your recipe for scones!
> Welcome back
> 
> Pontuf


I have the receipt at home on the desk top.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed as it's gone 11 pm here in the UK. Good night everyone and my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wakeup energy coming to wake up your mom and get rid of the sandman.

don't overdo outside - you have to be good for the next three weeks.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> C and I are going to mow and trim up the yard, I'll just be riding the lawn tractor, she has the real dirty work today. (I did mine earlier in the week :thumbup: ) Still need to weed the veggie garden, but that will have to wait till late this evening or early in the morning.
> Mom had a very strange day yesterday, she slept from Friday night till this morning.. woke her just long enough for her breakfast, (didn't eat much) then she declined lunch.. had about half of her dinner and slept.. I ended up sleeping in her chair till 4 this morning.. she woke up and told me to go to bed.. she is now back to sleep.. I have a call in to the doctor now, she has done the sleep pattern before.. but normally the next day she is fine.. today she is not wanting to stay awake.. she wakes and talks when I make her.. but when I leave the room she is right back to sleep. Will see what the doctor says, may be making a trip to the ER..
> Take care.. have all in my prayers...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It took my sister-in-law seven years to take my brother's message off of the phone. I guess she just wanted to hear his voice.



AZ Sticks said:


> It took me a couple of years to change "Mom & Dad" to just "Dad" in my phone after I lost my Mom. I still have both of their names on their address card in my rolodex - I could easily write out a new one, but it feels funny - That silly card is 30 years old.... so I will probably just leave it be. I suppose you're right... the shrinks would have fun with the lot of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the sheep poledra - one should be able to spin straight from the sheep.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Found this on FB today, thought it might come in handy for a few of us here.
> 
> HOME MADE MOSQUITO REPELLENT (ALSO FOR ANTS & FLEAS)
> (And free from chemicals that poison the body)
> ...


My friend sent me this yesterday and I was going to post it when I got home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures - killer smile.

sam



KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


Oh my goodness Kate he is getting so big. What a happy lad he looks to be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would need to do some figuring to do it top down. - reverse the pattern - it's a thought.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts to all who need healing.
> 
> I tend to do mine top down so no shoulder seams...not helpful for you at this stage, I suppose!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very anxious to see the finished product sorlenna - i'm curious - did you do one in stockinet st?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts to all who need healing.
> 
> I tend to do mine top down so no shoulder seams...not helpful for you at this stage, I suppose!
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


Beautiful, the perfect place to rest, and let go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rubbing alcohol - right. I am going to try this - the flies get really bad when I am out mowing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Found this on FB today, thought it might come in handy for a few of us here.
> 
> HOME MADE MOSQUITO REPELLENT (ALSO FOR ANTS & FLEAS)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, the perfect place to rest, and let go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> the other day i was face with the same thing, i was doing some editing in my cell and there was my sister jades #, i left it, and also haven't taken it out of my address book, isn't it funny the little things that hang us up and why, i guess i will do it eventually, but if i don't so what. sure a pysotherapist would have a field day with us. :|


I just removed my SIL phone # from my phone he has been gone 4 1/2 years, my neice's # is still in my phone she has been gone 3 years. Chrissy has told me it must stay there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy to you and yours.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very sad to hear -- my prayers for the family.


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know - I think having something like that - when you run into it I would think it would bring some plesant memories with it. sometimes we need a reminder to remember.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> the other day i was face with the same thing, i was doing some editing in my cell and there was my sister jades #, i left it, and also haven't taken it out of my address book, isn't it funny the little things that hang us up and why, i guess i will do it eventually, but if i don't so what. sure a pysotherapist would have a field day with us. :|


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed as it's gone 11 pm here in the UK. Good night everyone and my thoughts are with you all.


Good night sleep well. Heading off to bed shortly too. Long day at the museums tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - what a great place to sit and knit.

is that a wall of windows you have opened to the outdoors - quite lovely.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't know - I think having something like that - when you run into it I would think it would bring some plesant memories with it. sometimes we need a reminder to remember.
> 
> sam


I still have a lot of things that belonged to my parents that I use all the time. They have been gone for many years but it is lovely to have a reminder of them everyday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - what a great place to sit and knit.
> 
> is that a wall of windows you have opened to the outdoors - quite lovely.
> 
> sam


Yes it is, we have two sets that make the corner of the room, didn't close them until about an hour ago.

Must go to bed now as we are going to MOttisfont Abbey tomorrow to have a look at the lovely rose garden. Night night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night sleep well. Heading off to bed shortly too. Long day at the museums tomorrow.


Enjoy yourselves. Sleep well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pond area....I'd love to have one in our backyard, but would probably just end up with a mosquito breeding ground. I love seeing yours though so keep posting pictures.



Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, the perfect place to rest, and let go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't Strawberry4U make them? or am I just seeing her avatar in my minds eye?


You might be right! Strawberry, are you out there?!

Lovely pond...would love to have a place like that.



Grannypeg said:


> It took my sister-in-law seven years to take my brother's message off of the phone. I guess she just wanted to hear his voice.


I had copies of his medical records with his signature on them until this year...!  It just wasn't something I thought about, and then one day I went through files and there they still were.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very anxious to see the finished product sorlenna - i'm curious - did you do one in stockinet st?
> 
> sam


I did one in stockinette in different colors but no hood. This one is garter stitch and I am hoping that by the time I get the rest done (5 panels done so far, am thinking 11 total), I'll have that part figured out!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> rubbing alcohol - right. I am going to try this - the flies get really bad when I am out mowing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night to those heading off to bed. Sweet dreams and bright sunshine for your trips - Nana back home and PurpleFi to see the rose garden.

I made stuffed peppers for dinner tonight - before going on our trip, I used the juicer to use up the spinach, apples, celery, beets, and pineapple and mixed it with some tomato juice. I froze the juice in the old metal ice cube trays and then put the cubes in a zip lock bag. I added a veggie cube to the rice and another one to the marinara sauce...lots of extra vitamins and nutrients and it has alot of flavor without adding salt. 

DGS starts summer camp tomorrow so will be chauffering i the afternoon, but will have the mornings free.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


Luke and dad are two very handsome dudes!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


I'm so sorry!! My prayers are with you and your family!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


What a lovely, tranquil spot you have!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Luke's smiles just makes we smile with him...he is such a doll; know you just adore him.



KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

First on today checking in with all of you.
So sorry for all the family losses I have just read about.
Loved the pictures of the gardens. They are so pretty.
Little Luke is a delight.
Prayers for all of you.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Today I've been so lazy, just sitting around I even forgot my meds until late afternoon. I'm always at 7's until I have a book to read. I should knit as now I have plenty of time, but just not the inclination. It is quite warm here 81 in the house and not a breeze stirring. I guess after I eat something I will work a puzzle or two. It can be very lonely here on weekends, but at least no mariachi bands this weekend. Luv to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was my thought also...it looks like it has been there for a long time; so beautiful.


AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Purple please tell your DH that I just think he's done a beautiful job of this - it looks like it's been there forever and just takes my breath away. I would never get anything done for sitting and staring!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got caught up. Had been outside mowing the back acreage and got quite behind since this morning. Today has been very gray; no rain yet and comfortably a little cool compared to last week so mowing was not bad at all.(except for the jarring it does to me) Still looks like rain though. Still need to do the front yard.

Oldest DD called a bit ago. former fiance' had sent her a text that sounded as if he were contemplating suicide. She then tried calling him and he didn't answer. She asked if I'd go to his home (not too far from my home) and check on him. I did; he was very depressed but can also be his way of manipulating people. I sat there and talked to him a while. Not much else I could do since he would only respond occasionally by nodding yes/no. After I left called DD and she also agreed his behavior was possibly an attempt to manipulate but she just felt better that I checked in on him. Said he had one time confided in her that he had previously come close to suicide. Anyway, I assured her had done all she could do. She was going to try to get in touch with a friend of his/her to go check on him again. Let me also state, the ex-fiance' has been stalking her since the engagement was broken off. I am very glad they ended the relationship since some issue came to light that are not healthy for my DD. I hope he gets some help AND that he leaves my DD alone. Sorry to go on about this but I needed a sounding board. DH never did like him and though I am glad the relationship ended I do pray this young man (he's 36) will get some help. 

Changing subject, I'm off to get a bowl of cereal. Going to try to knit a bit tonight. Will be lurking.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't Strawberry4U make them? or am I just seeing her avatar in my minds eye?


I can see the avatar but cant remember whose ut was, might have been Strawberry4u


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sure you are missed at home Caren - you seem to be the center of all of their lives - the home base - and I can understand that, listening to you talk about your family. It's always good to have a break once in a while - and one on one time is nice - but home is always best isn't it!!!


NanaCaren said:


> As much as I would love to extend it I miss the teens at home and the grandsons. They have messages me to ask when I will be home.. Looking forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I get it- believe me.


Grannypeg said:


> It took my sister-in-law seven years to take my brother's message off of the phone. I guess she just wanted to hear his voice.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I do too Purple - I have an old ceramic pitcher that my grandmother had in her garden that she used as a watering can - it had checking and was not good enough for house use.No one could understand why I wanted that when she died. It has sat on top of my refrigerator and I have used it to water my house plants for 30 years - 2 husbands - 6 houses..... and I think of her every day. In almost every room of my house I have something that belonged to my mom and most are practical things - it just makes me feel good to know that life goes on.....


PurpleFi said:


> I still have a lot of things that belonged to my parents that I use all the time. They have been gone for many years but it is lovely to have a reminder of them everyday.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds yummy - I think we are still on for patty melts and hash browns.......... DH and I both have been in cruising mode today - mostly doing nothing!! But I promise I will bee him. It's still 100 outside at 6PM and the wind is swirling - there looks to be a fire in the Hualapai Mountains - probably from lighting although we haven't had any rain down here in the valley. I hope it's not the campground which is wonderful and full of stone cabins built by the conservation corp before the war. I suppose I will have to wait until the paper comes tomorrow to have a clue.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good night to those heading off to bed. Sweet dreams and bright sunshine for your trips - Nana back home and PurpleFi to see the rose garden.
> 
> I made stuffed peppers for dinner tonight - before going on our trip, I used the juicer to use up the spinach, apples, celery, beets, and pineapple and mixed it with some tomato juice. I froze the juice in the old metal ice cube trays and then put the cubes in a zip lock bag. I added a veggie cube to the rice and another one to the marinara sauce...lots of extra vitamins and nutrients and it has alot of flavor without adding salt.
> 
> DGS starts summer camp tomorrow so will be chauffering i the afternoon, but will have the mornings free.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I could easily come up with paper work with DH#1s signature.... we've been divorced since 1984 and he's been gone for 5 years... does that mean I need to clear out my filing cabinet????


Sorlenna said:


> I had copies of his medical records with his signature on them until this year...!  It just wasn't something I thought about, and then one day I went through files and there they still were.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was my thought also...it looks like it has been there for a long time; so beautiful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're such a sweetie to check on him both for your DD's sake and his- it sounds like his family or friends need to be made aware of this behavior so that they can worry about him and your DD can step back - my first husband (and father to my 2 kids) was quite the manipulator - DH#2 and I had been married 15 years and DH#1 and I had been divorced 25 years - he had never remarried or even admitted to dating when he passed away..... waiting for me to come to my senses.....it can be very stressful to be in that situation.


Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up. Had been outside mowing the back acreage and got quite behind since this morning. Today has been very gray; no rain yet and comfortably a little cool compared to last week so mowing was not bad at all.(except for the jarring it does to me) Still looks like rain though. Still need to do the front yard.
> 
> Oldest DD called a bit ago. former fiance' had sent her a text that sounded as if he were contemplating suicide. She then tried calling him and he didn't answer. She asked if I'd go to his home (not too far from my home) and check on him. I did; he was very depressed but can also be his way of manipulating people. I sat there and talked to him a while. Not much else I could do since he would only respond occasionally by nodding yes/no. After I left called DD and she also agreed his behavior was possibly an attempt to manipulate but she just felt better that I checked in on him. Said he had one time confided in her that he had previously come close to suicide. Anyway, I assured her had done all she could do. She was going to try to get in touch with a friend of his/her to go check on him again. Let me also state, the ex-fiance' has been stalking her since the engagement was broken off. I am very glad they ended the relationship since some issue came to light that are not healthy for my DD. I hope he gets some help AND that he leaves my DD alone. Sorry to go on about this but I needed a sounding board. DH never did like him and though I am glad the relationship ended I do pray this young man (he's 36) will get some help.
> 
> Changing subject, I'm off to get a bowl of cereal. Going to try to knit a bit tonight. Will be lurking.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it was Pup - bettyboop!!! Maybe we should PM Strawberry4u - we haven't heard from her in a while. 


Pup lover said:


> I can see the avatar but cant remember whose ut was, might have been Strawberry4u


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, had a lazy day. I guess the wedding wore me out! I slept off and on today. I did knit a little, but now much.

Even though my mom is still around, we have cleaned out her things, and I have a lot in my home. I also have a few things of my grandparents. I love having the history around me. I don't know what DD will keep, but she does plan on keeping some of the items.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have heard some good news about Helen, the lady who had fallen and hit her head. She is home. She has 27 stitches across her forehead, and the surgeon/doc who closed the gash up had sewn it so that it will leave a very fine line and just blend right in with any wrinkles on her forehead. She has seven stitches in the layer below her skin. Helen is using ice to take down the swelling and using Advil for the massive headache she has. No concussion. This is an answer to all the prayers!!!!

She had taken the laundry down to the basement where the washer/dryer is when she fell. Her son has said he will now come over and do all her laundry and bring it back upstairs where she will just fold it, iron it, etc. She does not have to do the stairs anymore. That is all good news! He really dotes on his mother and she is priceless to him.
My turkey and gravy were a big hit with Mom and Dad. Mom made boiled Yukon gold potatoes and broccoli. I left them plenty of turkey so that Mom does not have to cook tomorrow. 

Mom was having trouble with her lawnmower so I called my neighbour and he went over and tinkered with it. It now runs like a nice smooth purrrrrrrring kitten! Mom is in seventh heaven. When she asked him how much she owed him, he said "nothing, this was my good deed for today." That is mostly the answer that is given to everyone around here -- benefits of living in a small town where neighbours help out with whatever needs doing.
Hugs and loves for all who are needing it. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Doctor called back right after I posted, he just said to watch her as long as I was able to wake her and she was semi-coherent not to worry. Well, C finished her part of the yard work, showered and stayed in close to mom while I went out for my turn, LOL. Mom woke up around noon, bright eyed and hungry, LOL. So, I made her a breakfast and sat and talked about the sleeping. She told me she has done that before, no reason other than just tired. Still the doctor wants to see her, so I will call and make an appointment in the morning, want to be on the safe side of things!!!
I mainly ride the lawn tractor for my part of the yard work. I do use the leaf blower and clean the drive and the front porch areas, but other than the bouncing up and down on the tractor, LOL. I have the easier part of the job. LOL. C doesn't like to drive the car much less fool with the lawn tractor, LOL. 
Has anyone gotten the new Creative Knitting magazine? It has some cool round coasters in it, I'm trying to learn the crochet cast-on, wish me luck with that.. ROFL. 
Need to catch up with the days post.. then head to bed.. the sun and worry about mom kinda did me in today! 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mjs said:


> That's winter squash I think.


sounds like what we call Acorn squash?????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sam, like that recipe you gave for the yogurt guacamole. Truly amazing as I was just eating some greek yogurt with lime juice, cinnamon and walnuts, so the lime and yogurt were already there. I have what is needed.

Been busy with preparing meals and took a meal to my best friend. Well, second best friend as DH is First. Went to the Farmer's Market and had a shot of wheat grass and a peachy green smoothie that was out of this world good. We went for a walk along the canal tonight and the fish were jumping and had a beautiful sunset along with a light breeze. Just perfect. Couldn't believe how well I did with walking and walked about twice as far as I normally could. Actually last time I was there I sat most of the time as my ankle was so sore. I did great tonight and just a little pain. Have to get some knitting done, so I can't stay and visit.
Big Hugs all.

Kehinkle, did I miss your birthday???? Happy Belated Birthday. Big Hugs and I do believe I will get to meet you at the Knitapalooza.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


He is getting so big!! Such a cutie pie for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, hope your mom will be ok!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> It took me a couple of years to change "Mom & Dad" to just "Dad" in my phone after I lost my Mom. I still have both of their names on their address card in my rolodex - I could easily write out a new one, but it feels funny - That silly card is 30 years old.... so I will probably just leave it be. I suppose you're right... the shrinks would have fun with the lot of us!!!!!!!!


I will admit, I have no room for new voice mail on my cell phone. My dad passed away a couple of years ago. My voice mail is full of his calls to me... I just cannot delete them, sometimes I do try, but I hear him say my name, I break down crying, then he starts telling me one of his stories, it brings joy to hear him laugh. I guess I really need a therapist.. LOL.. but I just miss him too much to erase what I have left.  :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is stressful. Just spoke with DD and she thinks she has found a friend of his's phone number. She is trying to reach someone else to go see about him. There are other issues which prevent her from calling his family; like he never even told them that they were engaged (big long story there) even though she was around them quite a bit for family gatherings. Lot of mess to wade through. Like your DH #1 he keeps trying to get her to come back and THAT is a definite no way.



AZ Sticks said:


> You're such a sweetie to check on him both for your DD's sake and his- it sounds like his family or friends need to be made aware of this behavior so that they can worry about him and your DD can step back - my first husband (and father to my 2 kids) was quite the manipulator - DH#2 and I had been married 15 years and DH#1 and I had been divorced 25 years - he had never remarried or even admitted to dating when he passed away..... waiting for me to come to my senses.....it can be very stressful to be in that situation.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Luke and dad are two very handsome dudes!!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news on many fronts...we're like that in this neighborhood also even if it is part of a big city area. So happy for Helen...I'm glad she doesn't have to navigate those stairs for laundry any more



5mmdpns said:


> I have heard some good news about Helen, the lady who had fallen and hit her head. She is home. She has 27 stitches across her forehead, and the surgeon/doc who closed the gash up had sewn it so that it will leave a very fine line and just blend right in with any wrinkles on her forehead. She has seven stitches in the layer below her skin. Helen is using ice to take down the swelling and using Advil for the massive headache she has.
> She had taken the laundry down to the basement where the washer/dryer is when she fell. Her son has said he will now come over and do all her laundry and bring it back upstairs where she will just fold it, iron it, etc. She does not have to do the stairs anymore. That is all good news! He really dotes on his mother and she is priceless to him.
> My turkey and gravy were a big hit with Mom and Dad. Mom made boiled Yukon gold potatoes and broccoli. I left them plenty of turkey so that Mom does not have to cook tomorrow.
> Mom was having trouble with her lawnmower so I called my neighbour and he went over and tinkered with it. It now runs like a nice smooth purrrrrrrring kitten! Mom is in seventh heaven. When she asked him how much she owed him, he said "nothing, this was my good deed for today." That is mostly the answer that is given to everyone around here -- benefits of living in a small town where neighbours help out with whatever needs doing.
> Hugs and loves for all who are needing it. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is stressful. Just spoke with DD and she thinks she has found a friend of his's phone number. She is trying to reach someone else to go see about him. There are other issues which prevent her from calling his family; like he never even told them that they were engaged (big long story there) even though she was around them quite a bit for family gatherings. Lot of mess to wade through. Like your DH #1 he keeps trying to get her to come back and THAT is a definite no way.


The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


Excellent suggestion Zoe. Will immediately send her this info. Thanks.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning. 

Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts, condolences, prayers, well wishes and continuing prayers for my family. It means so very much.

My BIL was loved by everyone who knew him. I pray that my sister gets the support she needs, and that she and their children are able to find some measure of peace and comfort. He was a great man and will be greatly missed.

I love you all. 

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news on many fronts...we're like that in this neighborhood also even if it is part of a big city area. So happy for Helen...I'm glad she doesn't have to navigate those stairs for laundry any more


Me too! I am quite delighted that she does not have to navigate the stairs anymore, afterall, did we not run out of bubble wrap? lol, I am very happy for her and I know her son was not quite aware of the extent of her not being able to do the stairs. She really does not have the finances to get another place to live either. happy happy happy!! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Me too! I am quite delighted that she does not have to navigate the stairs anymore, afterall, did we not run out of bubble wrap? lol, I am very happy for her and I know her son was not quite aware of the extent of her not being able to do the stairs. She really does not have the finances to get another place to live either. happy happy happy!! Zoe


Great news Zoe, will keep her in our prayers for sure!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can imagine that it is very stressful...you are so kind to go over there...hard to know when it's plain manipulation or part that and part the truth of how he's thinking. I haven't walked in those shoes so have no idea how I'd handle or to offer any counsel..just know I'm sending big hugs that he gets professional help and that you and DD know that you are in no way responsible.



Gweniepooh said:


> It is stressful. Just spoke with DD and she thinks she has found a friend of his's phone number. She is trying to reach someone else to go see about him. There are other issues which prevent her from calling his family; like he never even told them that they were engaged (big long story there) even though she was around them quite a bit for family gatherings. Lot of mess to wade through. Like your DH #1 he keeps trying to get her to come back and THAT is a definite no way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent suggestion Zoe. Will immediately send her this info. Thanks.


 :thumbup: 
I had someone who was always trying the suicide angle on me to get me to do whatever it was they wanted. This does work! It only took two more phone calls from the suicidal person for them to be convinced that this was not working anymore. Zoe 
BTW, you tell your DD that she is not to feel guilty about phoning the police either. And she is not to tell the ex-boyfriend that she is going to call them. She just makes the phone call to them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> Thank you everyone for your thoughts, condolences, prayers, well wishes and continuing prayers for my family. It means so very much.
> My BIL was loved by everyone who knew him. I pray that my sister gets the support she needs, and that she and their children are able to find some measure of peace and comfort. He was a great man and will be greatly missed.
> I love you all. Gigi


Safe travels Gigi! Remember we have your back and you are held dearly in all our hearts. Prayers of love and comfort for you and your family. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.
> 
> ...


So sorry Gigi. My sympathies to you and your sister. He sounds like such a wonderful person and so hard to miss someone like that but as you all miss him, I pray the good memories will be something that brings comfort but will also be a tribute to the home he made in all your hearts. Big Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Doctor called back right after I posted, he just said to watch her as long as I was able to wake her and she was semi-coherent not to worry. Well, C finished her part of the yard work, showered and stayed in close to mom while I went out for my turn, LOL. Mom woke up around noon, bright eyed and hungry, LOL. So, I made her a breakfast and sat and talked about the sleeping. She told me she has done that before, no reason other than just tired. Still the doctor wants to see her, so I will call and make an appointment in the morning, want to be on the safe side of things!!!
> I mainly ride the lawn tractor for my part of the yard work. I do use the leaf blower and clean the drive and the front porch areas, but other than the bouncing up and down on the tractor, LOL. I have the easier part of the job. LOL. C doesn't like to drive the car much less fool with the lawn tractor, LOL.
> Has anyone gotten the new Creative Knitting magazine? It has some cool round coasters in it, I'm trying to learn the crochet cast-on, wish me luck with that.. ROFL.
> Need to catch up with the days post.. then head to bed.. the sun and worry about mom kinda did me in today!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!


With the talent you have in knitting, you can do anything you chose to. 
You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, Big Hugs to someone who has done so much for us and all of KP. Hope the resolution is soon found.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bless your neighbor and I'm so glad that Helen is home and healing. -luv-AZ 


5mmdpns said:


> I have heard some good news about Helen, the lady who had fallen and hit her head. She is home. She has 27 stitches across her forehead, and the surgeon/doc who closed the gash up had sewn it so that it will leave a very fine line and just blend right in with any wrinkles on her forehead. She has seven stitches in the layer below her skin. Helen is using ice to take down the swelling and using Advil for the massive headache she has. No concussion. This is an answer to all the prayers!!!!
> 
> She had taken the laundry down to the basement where the washer/dryer is when she fell. Her son has said he will now come over and do all her laundry and bring it back upstairs where she will just fold it, iron it, etc. She does not have to do the stairs anymore. That is all good news! He really dotes on his mother and she is priceless to him.
> My turkey and gravy were a big hit with Mom and Dad. Mom made boiled Yukon gold potatoes and broccoli. I left them plenty of turkey so that Mom does not have to cook tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


Ditto and AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad Mom decided to join you today!! Sleep good and we will talk to you tomorrow....... luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Doctor called back right after I posted, he just said to watch her as long as I was able to wake her and she was semi-coherent not to worry. Well, C finished her part of the yard work, showered and stayed in close to mom while I went out for my turn, LOL. Mom woke up around noon, bright eyed and hungry, LOL. So, I made her a breakfast and sat and talked about the sleeping. She told me she has done that before, no reason other than just tired. Still the doctor wants to see her, so I will call and make an appointment in the morning, want to be on the safe side of things!!!
> I mainly ride the lawn tractor for my part of the yard work. I do use the leaf blower and clean the drive and the front porch areas, but other than the bouncing up and down on the tractor, LOL. I have the easier part of the job. LOL. C doesn't like to drive the car much less fool with the lawn tractor, LOL.
> Has anyone gotten the new Creative Knitting magazine? It has some cool round coasters in it, I'm trying to learn the crochet cast-on, wish me luck with that.. ROFL.
> Need to catch up with the days post.. then head to bed.. the sun and worry about mom kinda did me in today!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well you just keep those and enjoy them - I wish I hadn't been so diligent about erasing mine. There are plenty of times when I would love to hear Mom's voice. luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> I will admit, I have no room for new voice mail on my cell phone. My dad passed away a couple of years ago. My voice mail is full of his calls to me... I just cannot delete them, sometimes I do try, but I hear him say my name, I break down crying, then he starts telling me one of his stories, it brings joy to hear him laugh. I guess I really need a therapist.. LOL.. but I just miss him too much to erase what I have left.  :-(


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I get it - you know that she could just call his family as a concerned friend and pass it all off to them...........


Gweniepooh said:


> It is stressful. Just spoke with DD and she thinks she has found a friend of his's phone number. She is trying to reach someone else to go see about him. There are other issues which prevent her from calling his family; like he never even told them that they were engaged (big long story there) even though she was around them quite a bit for family gatherings. Lot of mess to wade through. Like your DH #1 he keeps trying to get her to come back and THAT is a definite no way.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are exactly right Zoe - it is so easy to get caught up in the drama still..........


5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Travel safe Gigi - love to you and your family. - AZ


Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Off to bed! I'm going to see my mom tomorrow. I hope I feel more rested than I have today! Thinking of all of you. Good night and God bless!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


Great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Me too! I am quite delighted that she does not have to navigate the stairs anymore, afterall, did we not run out of bubble wrap? lol, I am very happy for her and I know her son was not quite aware of the extent of her not being able to do the stairs. She really does not have the finances to get another place to live either. happy happy happy!! Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.
> 
> ...


God Speed, a safe journey, and hopes and prayers your sister and her children can move forward remembering all the joy he brought to their lives while he was there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Zoe. That is just what I've told her.



5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup:
> I had someone who was always trying the suicide angle on me to get me to do whatever it was they wanted. This does work! It only took two more phone calls from the suicidal person for them to be convinced that this was not working anymore. Zoe
> BTW, you tell your DD that she is not to feel guilty about phoning the police either. And she is not to tell the ex-boyfriend that she is going to call them. She just makes the phone call to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...gwenie strikes again.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to say good night/day, pray that all have a better tomorrow then today. 
Pray for peace, joy, comfort and strength, all laced with love. Until tomorrow. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Zoe. That is just what I've told her.


And now we pray for your DD's total peace of mind over this situation! Yours too! Zoe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi all! Well, off to church and Sunday school in a few minutes. After church today there is a memorial service for one of our members who passed away about 2 months ago. Her family said they weren't ready right after she passed because it was so sudden. Carol was one of my closest friends and I miss our long talks - I still have her number in my phone. I can't bring myself to erase it quite yet, maybe after today. Well, DH is ready, so talk to you all later. Love and prayers,Paula


We lost a family friend early April and, as far as I know, her husband still has her answering machine message still on their answering machine. Gives me the chills everytime I hear it, knowing I will never see her again.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


Such sad news, her demons are now quiet and she is at peace. Please pass on hugs from me and help them all to remember her at her best.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


I have to completely agree with Zoe. This young man has more issues than your DD is equipped to handle or should have to handle. The relationship is over. He is not her problem and if this is his way of trying to re-involve her, he needs to learn that the only thing it is going to get him is a few days rest courtesy of the County.

If she feels like informing his family is the thing to do, she can do so from the standpoint of a concerned person that once was close to him. They don't have to know the extent of their the involvement. What they (the young mans parents) should take away from the conversation is that their son is threatening to harm himself and they need to intervene.

In most states, if he is a threat to himself or others, he can can be put under a psychiatric hold while he is evaluated. I would think one time would be enough to get him to leave your DD be, twice if he is a slow learner.

I will pray that he stops trying to manipulate your DD and just leaves her be. No one needs this type of thing. Sorry if this isn't making 100% sense. Ambien is kicking in. Night all!

Hugs n love,

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could sit that long - well as long as I was able to knit!


But that's the problem- they are not allowed to move! so I don't think knitting without moving will quite work. ANd I'm sure it woul dhave to match there outfits so no purple. Maybe you could knit their hats!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This was on FB the other day. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


Happy and cute as always


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


Yet more tough times for your family. So sorry for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


He has done a great job hasn't he. What a lovely spot to sit and knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How tough on your DD Gwenie- but Zoes suggestion is a very good one. Sure sounds like getting out of that relationship was non too soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

We have three girls over for a few days. Discovered that the Wii had died. Step father to the rescue - gone to buy another console. Given that most of the games are active ones, it is a great thing to use when it is as wet as it is at the moment. One of the best things is that we now have 3 handsets so no arguing - 1 for each girl.
And another game included.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, its another great weather day, just light clouds and a dash of a shower for us, still no humidity, in the 80's, love it. well, i looked out the window this morn to check the cat trap, mom a cat was totally in the trap sitting on the trigger panel, so something was wrong, bj and i took a dowel and pushed on the panel and it would take something bigger to set that off, so i hope we tinkered with it enough that it will drop next time, now i have tuna in it. i have prob. caught the dratted cat several times over if the door would have dropped. phooey.
> sad new after church bj nephew got hold of me and told me his step sister, the only girl bj older bro had out family of 4, she had severe drug prob. yrs ago, got straight for almost 2 yrs then back on again, then developed bad diabetes, they are the uncontroled type, never know if they are gonna be sky high and when and why, anyway she had moved back to live with her mother, she was 37, mother came in and found her dead this morn. sad, went to check on BIL he is in rehab at hosp. bad foot. he was handling it fairly well i guess. i figure the oldest son which is her whole bro is hit pretty bad. such a beautiful girl and wonderful spirit, when she was clean. so such is life.


That is so sad, such a waste of potential. Anyone fighting addiction has such a hard time, and their families and friends too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Marianne - Hope things turn out ok with your mum.


Ditto from me too. I will read on... there may be news.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


Lovely photos, what a lady-killer you have there, with that smile!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Mozzy deterrent recipe looks worth a try, thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I had copies of his medical records with his signature on them until this year...!  It just wasn't something I thought about, and then one day I went through files and there they still were.


And i still have many things of my brother (died at 30 in 1999)that i really need to sort through one day.... but i cant make myself even after all this time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Doctor called back right after I posted, he just said to watch her as long as I was able to wake her and she was semi-coherent not to worry. Well, C finished her part of the yard work, showered and stayed in close to mom while I went out for my turn, LOL. Mom woke up around noon, bright eyed and hungry, LOL. So, I made her a breakfast and sat and talked about the sleeping. She told me she has done that before, no reason other than just tired. Still the doctor wants to see her, so I will call and make an appointment in the morning, want to be on the safe side of things!!!
> I mainly ride the lawn tractor for my part of the yard work. I do use the leaf blower and clean the drive and the front porch areas, but other than the bouncing up and down on the tractor, LOL. I have the easier part of the job. LOL. C doesn't like to drive the car much less fool with the lawn tractor, LOL.
> Has anyone gotten the new Creative Knitting magazine? It has some cool round coasters in it, I'm trying to learn the crochet cast-on, wish me luck with that.. ROFL.
> Need to catch up with the days post.. then head to bed.. the sun and worry about mom kinda did me in today!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!


Good to hear you mum has brightened up. Good plan to get her checked by the doc though. They can be a worry cant they.. mums.? Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


I totally agree! She cant let this guy mess with her head any more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> We have three girls over for a few days. Discovered that the Wii had died. Step father to the rescue - gone to buy another console. Given that most of the games are active ones, it is a great thing to use when it is as wet as it is at the moment. One of the best things is that we now have 3 handsets so no arguing - 1 for each girl.
> And another game included.


I must admit i have a Wii and love it. Its great when there is nothing on tv. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i think i am caught up again. Too many pages to reply to all.
Love the photos of Luke... that is one gorgeous kid.
The photo of the pond is wonderful... what a beautiful setting to have.
I have a pot of soup cooking today.. so thats dinner sorted for tonight. Nice and quiet here otherwise... just how i like it... no dramas. LOL.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I must admit i have a Wii and love it. Its great when there is nothing on tv. :thumbup:


I will admit to having the zumba disk and forgetting to use it. Must do so as it is supposed to be good for shaping up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love your tranquil pond and its setting, PurpleFi. Water always enhances a view, doesn't it?
AZ and everyone in Arizona - just heard on our news that 17 firefighters have been lost in the wildfires, and several injured. Are you anywhere near? It must be so terrifying, and for the wildlife and livestock too. Hope you are all safe.
Re: keeping reminders of lost dear ones, I cannot bear to get rid of the jam jar labels in my Mums handwriting, despite the fact that they are over 10 years old now. I also wear her wedding ring, which is worth nothing in monetary terms (she married straight after the war when things were very difficult), but it was handed to me when I collected her belongings from the hospital where she died, and I have never taken it off since. It's almost as though these things still hold something of the person in them.
Gwenie, you are handling the situation with your DDs ex. in such a sensible and sensitive way. It's hard to see this sort of thing develop especially when your family are involved, even if they shouldn't really be! Calming and healing wishes to you, your daughter and the ex.
I'm now going to make breakfast for DD. DH returns this morning, and will then leave with DD and her little car for the mainland this afternoon, so I won't see her again for over a week, when I will join them whilst she does a couple of weeks helping at a horse-drawn carriage company.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

It was with sorrow that I heard about the sudden deaths of 19 firefighters in a wild fire in Arizona. I hope all of our members and heir families stay safe. The pics of the fire are amazing


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I do too Purple - I have an old ceramic pitcher that my grandmother had in her garden that she used as a watering can - it had checking and was not good enough for house use.No one could understand why I wanted that when she died. It has sat on top of my refrigerator and I have used it to water my house plants for 30 years - 2 husbands - 6 houses..... and I think of her every day. In almost every room of my house I have something that belonged to my mom and most are practical things - it just makes me feel good to know that life goes on.....


Absolutely. I always have one of my Dad's hankies under my pillow.
And I use my Mum's thimble nearly every day. In fact as you say there is something of them in every room.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure you are missed at home Caren - you seem to be the center of all of their lives - the home base - and I can understand that, listening to you talk about your family. It's always good to have a break once in a while - and one on one time is nice - but home is always best isn't it!!!


Yes it is nice to have home base, couldn't survive without it. Have had messages from Grant and his boys, Michael and Chrissy and two of the grand daughters. All telling me to hurry up and come home. Mind you the grand daughters live in Scarborough, Ontatio. I will see them late July but we usually vidoe chat once a week at least. Even my one sis has messaged me to see when I will be home.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna were you wearing one of these skull caps in your avatar last year? 
Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't use glow in the dark yarn, but I knitted several hats that had skulls around them. Were you wanting help with yarn or pattern?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know, me too. Mom and Dad are still in my cell phone even though both are gone so is the telephone number and the house was sold.

Pontuf

Sticks]It took me a couple of years to change "Mom & Dad" to just "Dad" in my phone after I lost my Mom. I still have both of their names on their address card in my rolodex - I could easily write out a new one, but it feels funny - That silly card is 30 years old.... so I will probably just leave it be. I suppose you're right... the shrinks would have fun with the lot of us!!!!!!!![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am up in the middle of the night again. I guess all the sleeping that I have been doing is catching up. Can't fall asleep. Nothing here to read and I don't feel like knitting. I believe the situation with the young man who is withdrawing and manipulating is a difficult one. It is obvious that he is not coping with his life situation and there are so many in this category today. Sometimes professional are able to help. But often these people cast their fears out, expecting others to run to them and eventually they threaten to do it and they accomplish it.
It is sad and never should be ignored, but the solution Zoe gives gets him the assistance he needs usually whether or not he wishes for it and it may end the relationship which is unhealthy for all. 
That Luke is going to be one who draws people to him, his personality shows in every picture we have seen.
Designer: We all support you in your efforts to make these
fiber arts more available and to pass on the knowledge to others in a more permanent way. Administration should not be putting rules and regulations in our way as they did with the titling this forum as chit chat, because it is so much more. Your workshops were also much more a perpetuation of what could someday be a lost art if the avenues of teach it continue to decrease.
Sam: Thank you for your continued guidance and leadership in making this community work.
I have my mother's wedding ring and her replacement ring and she died in 1967. I have also saved a letter written to me by a dear friend many years ago and I reread it often. 
purplefi: I loved the oasis that your husband designed.
Can he send it across the pond to me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just lovely Purple, and so tranquil

Pontuf



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


It was on our news. Just terrible for everyone there. 
Please take care.... that fire is pretty close.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Aren't little boys funny, they just love to make a noise. My DGS, Saul 14mths. just loves to make ear splitting screams, in varying tones, has done since he was about 4mths. He's even happier if we make some for him to copy. The only time he's fussy is when he's gone past his bedtime or is ill. He looks very similar to your DGS. Can he do high fives?
> 
> Tessa


Not yet, but no doubt he'll learn!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe strawberry...I'll pm her

Thanks all

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> I had copies of his medical records with his signature on them until this year...!  It just wasn't something I thought about, and then one day I went through files and there they still were.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great idea Rookie

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Good night to those heading off to bed. Sweet dreams and bright sunshine for your trips - Nana back home and PurpleFi to see the rose garden.
> 
> I made stuffed peppers for dinner tonight - before going on our trip, I used the juicer to use up the spinach, apples, celery, beets, and pineapple and mixed it with some tomato juice. I froze the juice in the old metal ice cube trays and then put the cubes in a zip lock bag. I added a veggie cube to the rice and another one to the marinara sauce...lots of extra vitamins and nutrients and it has alot of flavor without adding salt.
> 
> DGS starts summer camp tomorrow so will be chauffering i the afternoon, but will have the mornings free.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great idea Rookie

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Good night to those heading off to bed. Sweet dreams and bright sunshine for your trips - Nana back home and PurpleFi to see the rose garden.
> 
> I made stuffed peppers for dinner tonight - before going on our trip, I used the juicer to use up the spinach, apples, celery, beets, and pineapple and mixed it with some tomato juice. I froze the juice in the old metal ice cube trays and then put the cubes in a zip lock bag. I added a veggie cube to the rice and another one to the marinara sauce...lots of extra vitamins and nutrients and it has alot of flavor without adding salt.
> 
> DGS starts summer camp tomorrow so will be chauffering i the afternoon, but will have the mornings free.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora
I always get a double wheat grass shot when I go to Whole Foods or the local health food store. It just seems so healthy.

Pontuf

!


Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sam, like that recipe you gave for the yogurt guacamole. Truly amazing as I was just eating some greek yogurt with lime juice, cinnamon and walnuts, so the lime and yogurt were already there. I have what is needed.
> 
> Been busy with preparing meals and took a meal to my best friend. Well, second best friend as DH is First. Went to the Farmer's Market and had a shot of wheat grass and a peachy green smoothie that was out of this world good. We went for a walk along the canal tonight and the fish were jumping and had a beautiful sunset along with a light breeze. Just perfect. Couldn't believe how well I did with walking and walked about twice as far as I normally could. Actually last time I was there I sat most of the time as my ankle was so sore. I did great tonight and just a little pain. Have to get some knitting done, so I can't stay and visit.
> Big Hugs all.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH's Nike shoe that Clarence worked on for 15 years remains under my bed pillow.

Pontuf



PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely. I always have one of my Dad's hankies under my pillow.
> And I use my Mum's thimble nearly every day. In fact as you say there is something of them in every room.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS, his partner Holly and Luke have all gone back home now to get the wee one to bed. Managed to get some more pics.


 :mrgreen: he just gets cuter every time we see him, what a smile


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds yummy - I think we are still on for patty melts and hash browns.......... DH and I both have been in cruising mode today - mostly doing nothing!! But I promise I will bee him. It's still 100 outside at 6PM and the wind is swirling - there looks to be a fire in the Hualapai Mountains - probably from lighting although we haven't had any rain down here in the valley. I hope it's not the campground which is wonderful and full of stone cabins built by the conservation corp before the war. I suppose I will have to wait until the paper comes tomorrow to have a clue.


Oh, AZ....I saw on the news this morning that 19 firemen died in a fire in AZ...I think somewhere near Flagstaff...what a terrible tragedy!!
Hope they soon can get the fire under control...they said it was 0% contained. 
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos that I took around the pond today. It is a lovely place to sit and meditate.


 ;-) just beautiful and my kind of place to sit and read. is that the back of your house, love how the pond area is right outside.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I must admit i have a Wii and love it. Its great when there is nothing on tv. :thumbup:


Confession time?? I have a Wii and a PS3 here in my room, bought a 39 inch tv/monitor just to play them on.. LOL. I do however stream movies through them, Mom will come and lay on my bed so she can watch also. I'm hoping for the Wii U for Christmas, LOL.. doubt that it happens, but would be a great family present! I think C is anxious for the new Play Station console to debut, that will be her wish for Christmas I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.
> 
> ...


You and your sister will remain in my prayers. I'm sure with your BIL being so well-loved, she'll have lots of support in the days to come. But your being with her will be special for her.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful garden, PurpleFi!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ STICKS.
the Dean Peak fire is burning in Kingman. How close is this to you Sandi?
This fire must be what you were seeing a few hours ago

Stay safe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


I read the news when Mom woke me at 2 am..I truly have no words, my prayers are with all in this strange season of fires and floods. Ben and the crew are heading home today, 2 cars plus his truck fully loaded pulling a trailer.. one of the GD's best friend since elementary school is moving with her. She is a shy and very sweet 21 yrs old, she helps keep GD balanced. Here I go again off track.. so sorry.. 
Be safe in the heat, the fires, the floods.. I do so worry about all our KTP family.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> AZ STICKS.
> the Dean Peak fire is burning in Kingman. How close is this to you Sandi?
> This fire must be what you were seeing a few hours ago
> 
> Stay safe


I knew it to be close.. but hoped not that close!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne this fire is really close to Sandi. It's in Kingman and Sandi lives in Kingman!

The Yarnell Prescott fire where 19 fireman have perished is 70 miles from me and 150 miles from Sandi just to give you a perspective.

The Dean Peak fire is in Kingman and this is where Sandi lives!

These are two large fires that are burning in Arizona. Both I think were started by lightning. We are in monsoon season so lots of lightning and a very dangerous time of year in Arizona Unfortunately no rain yet.

Prayers that Sandi and family and friends are safe

Pontuf

=Marianne818]I knew it to be close.. but hoped not [/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Those fires are just too close to Kpers for comfort. Especially to Sandi. Pontuff are you likely to be risk if hte fires head your way- if I was 70 miles form one I would be perfectly safe, but in my last place only 20 kms away from here we would have been at potential of risk. 70 kms of bish is mot much for a fire.
At least the deaths aren't the responsibility of someone setting the fires.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prayers for all those who face danger in their line of work, especially for those fighting fires at this time in Arizona. I believe the fires in Colorado are under control. New ones breaking out in California. Prayers for all who have lost loved ones in these fires.
Ongoing prayers for those affected by floods. Prayers for those who find themselves homeless or displaced by the floods. Especially for our Canadian families out in the province of Alberta, and those in Northern Manitoba.
I totally sympathize and hold dear in my heart and thoughts those who have experienced the sorrows of death in their families. It is often not an easy road to walk and recover from when there is a huge hole left in one's heart when a loved one passes on. May the good wholesome memories of your times together fill that void along with the peace that can only come from above. I really cried when I had to remove my husband's phone number from my phone directory. If he had left me a voice message on my answering machine, I know I would not be able to delete it. I had his wedding ring resized and I wear it on my right ring finger.
I am taking all his button-up shirts and will be making a quilt with them. I will be giving this quilt to my son. I bought a fleecy piece of fabric yesterday to use for the backing. I don't think that I will need to put any filler between it and the top as the fleece is quite thick.
Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian KTP family!!!! We are 146 years old today! There will be many displays of fireworks and much celebrations going on here in Canada. My little town will be having a parade today at 1pm. The theme this year is Wild Wilderness. The parade floats line up in front of my place and then meander along for about a mile to end the route at our municipal offices. Hopefully it is not going to be too hot for the little kiddies who have their bikes all decorated up to ride in the parade. The year my son was 6, he decorated his bike all up but could only ride a few feet in the parade, poor tyker had come down with chicken pox! Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Prayers for all those who face danger in their line of work, especially for those fighting fires at this time in Arizona. I believe the fires in Colorado are under control. New ones breaking out in California. Prayers for all who have lost loved ones in these fires.
> Ongoing prayers for those affected by floods. Prayers for those who find themselves homeless or displaced by the floods. Especially for our Canadian families out in the province of Alberta, and those in Northern Manitoba.
> I totally sympathize and hold dear in my heart and thoughts those who have experienced the sorrows of death in their families. It is often not an easy road to walk and recover from when there is a huge hole left in one's heart when a loved one passes on. May the good wholesome memories of your times together fill that void along with the peace that can only come from above. I really cried when I had to remove my husband's phone number from my phone directory. If he had left me a voice message on my answering machine, I know I would not be able to delete it. I had his wedding ring resized and I wear it on my right ring finger.
> I am taking all his button-up shirts and will be making a quilt with them. I will be giving this quilt to my son. I bought a fleecy piece of fabric yesterday to use for the backing. I don't think that I will need to put any filler between it and the top as the fleece is quite thick.
> Zoe


What a great idea to make a quilt, Zoe. I wear my mum's wedding and engagement rings on my right and.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Prayers for all those who face danger in their line of work, especially for those fighting fires at this time in Arizona. I believe the fires in Colorado are under control. New ones breaking out in California. Prayers for all who have lost loved ones in these fires.
> Ongoing prayers for those affected by floods. Prayers for those who find themselves homeless or displaced by the floods. Especially for our Canadian families out in the province of Alberta, and those in Northern Manitoba.
> I totally sympathize and hold dear in my heart and thoughts those who have experienced the sorrows of death in their families. It is often not an easy road to walk and recover from when there is a huge hole left in one's heart when a loved one passes on. May the good wholesome memories of your times together fill that void along with the peace that can only come from above. I really cried when I had to remove my husband's phone number from my phone directory. If he had left me a voice message on my answering machine, I know I would not be able to delete it. I had his wedding ring resized and I wear it on my right ring finger.
> I am taking all his button-up shirts and will be making a quilt with them. I will be giving this quilt to my son. I bought a fleecy piece of fabric yesterday to use for the backing. I don't think that I will need to put any filler between it and the top as the fleece is quite thick.
> Zoe


Love the idea of the shirts into a quilt, that is really great! I gave a friend of mine most of my dads ties, I kept those that I knew he wore most often and he still had the one I gave him to wear when he walked me down the aisle for my first wedding, I have that now in the wedding dress. Not sure why I kept it but it has Spanish lace that the ex sent me from Spain, very pretty and my best friends mom made the pattern and sewed it for me. Sorry again I digress, Deb weaved the ties into a heart for me, I have it hanging above my dads family picture.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian KTP family!!!! We are 146 years old today! There will be many displays of fireworks and much celebrations going on here in Canada. My little town will be having a parade today at 1pm. The theme this year is Wild Wilderness. The parade floats line up in front of my place and then meander along for about a mile to end the route at our municipal offices. Hopefully it is not going to be too hot for the little kiddies who have their bikes all decorated up to ride in the parade. The year my son was 6, he decorated his bike all up but could only ride a few feet in the parade, poor tyker had come down with chicken pox! Zoe


Happy Canada Day to all!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is such a tragedy and so very sad. Prayers coming for all those families and those close to them.



Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my fellow Canadians.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My heart goes out for the families of the brave firemen who lost their lives in the fire. I applaud their unselfish service to helping and protecting the people in Arizona. I pray that the fire will be in control soon and with no more loss of lives.

Happy Canada Day!

Off to my mom's!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We are going to make a quick trip into Gainesville before the weather turns bad, have a severe weather statement that is going into affect around 4 this afternoon. I'll be getting a lot of knitting done this week, looks like a total wash out for any outdoor activities for those that have made plans. Luckily we can just enjoy the indoors :thumbup: :thumbup: Just means that I won't be making the trip to Gwen's this week :thumbdown: but hopefully next week and I can help her pack up the things for our trip to Ohio! It's getting closer and closer!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Not that I'm excited or anything ya know.. ROFL (soft floor, no bumps or bruises ;-) )


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Canada Day! Have a fun and safe day.

Terrible news about the firefighters. My heart goes out to the families and friends. Stay safe, to ouf AZ ktpers.

Marianne, glad to hear that mom is more alert today. Hope the dr appt goes well.

At home this week. Need to do some sorting of yarn and completed projects. Finished my socks and have nothing on my needles. Ok, do have my Wingspan but that is up in the air right now. So, now need to find something.

Going to get off now. Hope everyone has a great day.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fires continue all over...let's hope there is no more loss of life. There are no words.



Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna were you wearing one of these skull caps in your avatar last year?
> Pontuf


I had an avatar of three (I think it was three) of those hats lying flat, not me wearing them, but they weren't glow in the dark...I remember there being a hubbub about that yarn but it seems it was discontinued (or maybe the company brought it back?).

On panel #6 as of last night for the cape. It's getting a bit warm to work on as it grows. I'm not sure whether I will put it aside for a bit (afraid I won't pick it back up) or not just yet...have to decide later, as I am working until this afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My prayers and condolences go out to all the families...great work these firefighters do and at such a high cost.



Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to try that!!



Pontuf said:


> Angora
> I always get a double wheat grass shot when I go to Whole Foods or the local health food store. It just seems so healthy.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna & Sandi: So terribly sad about the firemen. Stay safe. The fires are horrific and I keep you in prayer for safety.

NanaCaren: I love that your family is anxious to have you back home. You are truly loved and it shows. I know you are having a wonderful adventure and making lasting memories with Jamie.

A big thank you for the support shown for my oldest DD and the ex situation.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


Prayers going up. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you for the support shown for my oldest DD and the ex situation.


As you are part of the KTP family, so is your DD part of our family. We care about each other through thick and thin! Give her a hug from me!!! hmmmm, hugs for you too! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian KTP family!!!! We are 146 years old today! There will be many displays of fireworks and much celebrations going on here in Canada. My little town will be having a parade today at 1pm. The theme this year is Wild Wilderness. The parade floats line up in front of my place and then meander along for about a mile to end the route at our municipal offices. Hopefully it is not going to be too hot for the little kiddies who have their bikes all decorated up to ride in the parade. The year my son was 6, he decorated his bike all up but could only ride a few feet in the parade, poor tyker had come down with chicken pox! Zoe


Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends...hope those in the flood areas are doing better....I'm sure there's not much celebrating there, unfortunately.
And in AZ, praying for everyone in the way of the fire. Especially praying that Sandi is safe and not in danger since the fire is literally at her doorstep! 
Nature isn't being very kind right now.
My prayers are with everyone who is in danger's way!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna & Sandi: So terribly sad about the firemen. Stay safe. The fires are horrific and I keep you in prayer for safety.


Thanks, Gwen, though we are still pretty far away (I know it is much closer to Sandi...very scary). Our main problem is smoke/ash/dust in the air. Last night the winds were pretty high and that doesn't do any of us any good. I wish Mother Nature would sort herself out!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna & Sandi: So terribly sad about the firemen. Stay safe. The fires are horrific and I keep you in prayer for safety.
> 
> NanaCaren: I love that your family is anxious to have you back home. You are truly loved and it shows. I know you are having a wonderful adventure and making lasting memories with Jamie.
> 
> A big thank you for the support shown for my oldest DD and the ex situation.


I hope your DD has had some resolution of the matter. I can imagine it's very hard to deal with. My youngest daughter had a similar situation in that her ex-boyfriend didn't treat her very well and then a couple of years after she got out of the situation, he wanted to 'be friends'. Every time he got in touch with her, she ended up having nightmares. She finally went to therapy and told him not to get in touch with her anymore. she told him she forgave him but would feel more comfortable if he just basically left her alone. It worked, thank goodness!
My sympathy is with her. Things like that worry Moms a lot.
JuneK


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Heard this morning about the 19 firefighters who lost their lives in fighting a fire in Arizona. What a terrible thing!. Am praying for all the families involved, including those who live close to the fires. There is also a wildfire in Labrador, NL. A town there was evacuated because the fire was too close. So many natural disasters!! Stay safe everyone. 
On a happier note, today is Canada Day, so hope everyone has an enjoyable day and celebrate the birth of our great country. Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I am late joining this week's KTP. Trying to get yard work and other things done and then had to read 43 pages to catch up! 

I am so sorry to learn about all the trials and troubles of so many. Please know I am thinking of you and hold you all close in my heart  

My recipe contribution is one that got a blue ribbon rating (www.justapinch.com) and I am going to try it. I like all the ingredients so how can it be bad?  

Serves 25 (but easily can be reduced)

16 oz. cream cheese
3, 16-oz. containers sour cream
2, 3-oz. jars bacon bits
5 T. Worcestershire sauce
4 oz. prepared horseradish, or to taste
pinch of salt, to taste

I'm thinking that this sounds good to dip ripple potato chips in or to even use on top of a burger.

I am working on socks pair #4. I have one more type of yarn left (for pair #5) and then my sock yarn stash will be depleted...such fun to make stuff like this 

DH is looking forward to a 3-day work week this week. His company has a one-day floating holiday that is usually used around Christmas but since 4th of July is on Thursday this year (and Christmas is on Wednesday), DH's company decided to use that floating holiday on Friday, July 5th this year. DH was doing the happy dance when he heard   

I am making a smaller (test) amount of the mosquito repellent. I mixed it up this morning and will add the oil on Thursday afternoon to test on Thursday night at the annual fireworks. The mosquitos are especially pesky this year with the amount of rain we've had. I will report my 'scientific' findings  I plan to put the mixture in a small spray bottle...spray on the skin and rub it in. Certainly is easy enough to make. Thanks for the recipe, Pup!

Yesterday we took a ride on our friends' pontoon boat. We called in our order to the little burger/appetizer restaurant, on Prior Lake. They called us when it was done and we picked it up right at the dock...I felt really rich, even though we were just munching on burgers and chicken wings. It was a beautiful day and toward evening, the water was like glass. It was such fun! I hope we get to do it again, before the summer is over!

Hope everyone is having a great day/evening! XOXO


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends!


Happy Canada Day from us Canadians enjoying our last day in London.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> But that's the problem- they are not allowed to move! so I don't think knitting without moving will quite work. ANd I'm sure it woul dhave to match there outfits so no purple. Maybe you could knit their hats!


Then their hats would all have purple plumes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got this message from admin. sam

I'm working on extending the scope of the Swaps/Group Activities section to include KALs and periodicals.

I renamed the section to Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities.

Here is the section:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-11-1.html

Here are the updated rules:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64102-1.html

This is aimed at topics which are either periodic in nature or require coordination/involvement of the same group of users over time, such as Tea Party topics or KALs. It seems to make sense to place such topics into one section as opposed to having them appear all over the place. That way, it would be easier for the participating users to locate the topics which they revisit regularly.

Please alert the users who are involved with any of your topics. We'll need to coordinate the move so that nobody gets lost.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ;-) just beautiful and my kind of place to sit and read. is that the back of your house, love how the pond area is right outside.


Yes it is, the lounge has doors that fold right back. We had thius extension built a couple of years ago. We've lived here for 24 years.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning - I have had a few emails - PM's and FB messages so I wanted to check in. The Dean Peak fire in the Hualapai Mountains outside of Kingman is about 20 miles away on the other side of the valley at about 7000'. We can smell and see the smoke and the mountains were glowing last night. The closest structures are cabins 4-5 miles away - the fire is uncontained at 25 square miles and will need to be fought from the air. But we are in no danger - Our flag is flying at half staff for the loss of life of the Firefighters out of Prescott at the Yarnell Fire which is about 100 miles away and our hearts are with all of the First Responders as they go about their work. Please keep them and their families and friends in your thoughts - thanks for the concern - I am a few pages behind at the moment - but I will try and catch up sometime today. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't ever erase them Marianne - I wish I had a recording of dad's voice - I miss him a lot. he has been gone almost fifty years - the older I get the more I miss him.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I will admit, I have no room for new voice mail on my cell phone. My dad passed away a couple of years ago. My voice mail is full of his calls to me... I just cannot delete them, sometimes I do try, but I hear him say my name, I break down crying, then he starts telling me one of his stories, it brings joy to hear him laugh. I guess I really need a therapist.. LOL.. but I just miss him too much to erase what I have left.  :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good thought five - you are absolutely right. maybe one time dealing with the police will change his mind.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The answer for your DD as to how to handle the ex-boyfriend is quite simple. If he phones her and lets her know he is contemplating suicide, she is to phone the police and tell them about the suicidal thoughts. They can deal with him, and that should put an end to his manipulative behaviour. She can not keep on living this way and jumping to his every whim. The authorities are the ones who are equipped to handle and deal with these kinds of things. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued healing energy winging Helen's way.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Me too! I am quite delighted that she does not have to navigate the stairs anymore, afterall, did we not run out of bubble wrap? lol, I am very happy for her and I know her son was not quite aware of the extent of her not being able to do the stairs. She really does not have the finances to get another place to live either. happy happy happy!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive energy coming your way bobglory - a safe trip to you - know that the knitting tea party is lifting you and yours in prayer during this sorrowtime.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I am all packed and ready to head out in the morning.
> 
> Shirley, thank you for seeing to the workshop cancellation for me, and for posting the lovely thread painting. I needed that.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey.
Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.

NanaCaren have a safe journey home

HAPPY CANADA DAY TO ALLL CANADIANS

And finally here are some photos I took today at Mottisfont Abbey. It is renowned for it's roses and is on the river Test which is the best river in this country for trout.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


OH MY!!!!! Those flowers are beautiful. With us having rain that is perfect eye candy, thanks for sharing so nice to see


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I am having quite the day here with celebrations and stuff going on! I mowed the front lawn at 9AM.
Then got the scooter all decked out in my fishing gear. Got my long sleeved red blouse on and my red hat. Picnic cooer filled with drinks and an apple (for my friend's horse that she rode as part of the riding stable crew). I rode the scooter in my town's Canada Day parade with 3 other scooters from town. We had a blast doing circles and racing up and down. We were behind the town float that had our mayor who was tossing out candies to the kids. It was a fun day for everyone!!! (hahahah, even honked my scooter horn a few times!!!!!) Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The recipe looks great and the trip on Prior Lake sounds beautiful...no wonder you want to go again. Hope the mosquito repellant works - think I'll have to do the same thing before or fire works outing.



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I am late joining this week's KTP. Trying to get yard work and other things done and then had to read 43 pages to catch up!
> 
> I am so sorry to learn about all the trials and troubles of so many. Please know I am thinking of you and hold you all close in my heart
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continuing - my heart breaks for everyone affected by the fires and many hugs and condolences to the firefighters' families.



AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning - I have had a few emails - PM's and FB messages so I wanted to check in. The Dean Peak fire in the Hualapai Mountains outside of Kingman is about 20 miles away on the other side of the valley at about 7000'. We can smell and see the smoke and the mountains were glowing last night. The closest structures are cabins 4-5 miles away - the fire is uncontained at 25 square miles and will need to be fought from the air. But we are in no danger - Our flag is flying at half staff for the loss of life of the Firefighters out of Prescott at the Yarnell Fire which is about 100 miles away and our hearts are with all of the First Responders as they go about their work. Please keep them and their families and friends in your thoughts - thanks for the concern - I am a few pages behind at the moment - but I will try and catch up sometime today. luv-AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


Lovely pics! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I would expect that to be your favorite rose...the gardens are beautiful.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Then their hats would all have purple plumes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am having quite the day here with celebrations and stuff going on! I mowed the front lawn at 9AM.
> Then got the scooter all decked out in my fishing gear. Got my long sleeved red blouse on and my red hat. Picnic cooer filled with drinks and an apple (for my friend's horse that she rode as part of the riding stable crew). I rode the scooter in my town's Canada Day parade with 3 other scooters from town. We had a blast doing circles and racing up and down. We were behind the town float that had our mayor who was tossing out candies to the kids. It was a fun day for everyone!!! (hahahah, even honked my scooter horn a few times!!!!!) Zoe


Zoe I wish I could have watched you on your scooters! Was the apple appreciated? I bet the drinks were. Sounds like a wonderful day, but I bet you are tired now! So, I will wish you a restful evening when it comes, hugs, Lin


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!!!!! Those flowers are beautiful. With us having rain that is perfect eye candy, thanks for sharing so nice to see


Some of them have the most beautiful scent. There must have been well over a 1000 rose bushes of all shapes, types and sizes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


Lovely photos, thanks. The ducks are peddling hard in the second one!
May I add my wishes for the safety of those in the fire devastated areas, and Caren & Jamie's journey home.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Zoe I wish I could have watched you on your scooters! Was the apple appreciated? I bet the drinks were. Sounds like a wonderful day, but I bet you are tired now! So, I will wish you a restful evening when it comes, hugs, Lin


Yup, the apple was very much wanted by the horse!!!! The horse would have followed me home behind the scooter -- she wanted the apple, and yup, she got it! 
I am tired now and needed to really get out of the sun! hahaha, I thoroughly enjoyed myself!!!! Our scooters were a hit with everyone! hmmmm, I have an extra scooter in the garage, you should have popped onto it and road with us! I have extra fishing rods and gears! hmmm, even a life jacket in case you feel like you need to go ROFLing so that you have smooth padding!!! (bubble wrap is in short supply now cause so many others needed that!!!) hahahha, Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just got this message from admin. sam
> 
> This is aimed at topics which are either periodic in nature or require coordination/involvement of the same group of users over time, such as Tea Party topics or KALs. It seems to make sense to place such topics into one section as opposed to having them appear all over the place. That way, it would be easier for the participating users to locate the topics which they revisit regularly.
> 
> Please alert the users who are involved with any of your topics. We'll need to coordinate the move so that nobody gets lost.


Interesting...and I'm glad you posted this, as I have never subscribed to the swap section so would not have known what is there. So our tea party is a "periodical"?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I mustn't forget: Happy Canada Day! 

Safe travels to all who are on the move, too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of them have the most beautiful scent. There must have been well over a 1000 rose bushes of all shapes, types and sizes.


That's what I call the perfect place to spend a day, nothing like flowers/roses, to make everything feel good. Love them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I mustn't forget: Happy Canada Day!
> 
> Safe travels to all who are on the move, too.


Nice avatar.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice avatar.


Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I mustn't forget: Happy Canada Day!
> 
> Safe travels to all who are on the move, too.


Love the new avatar


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I mustn't forget: Happy Canada Day!
> 
> Safe travels to all who are on the move, too.


Sorlenna, is that the cape you've been working on in your avatar? It's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian members! It sounds like great fun!

Purplefi, your garden looks wonderful. If your husband ever runs out of projects, I could certainly find a few little jobs to keep him busy!

All of you suffering from the effects of fires and other dreadful events, I send you my love and best wishes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna, is that the cape you've been working on in your avatar? It's beautiful!
> JuneK


Thanks, everybody! No, it's a poncho I have on Ravelry, and it's crocheted.

I just got back from picking him up at the car place...and we have to go back later. I love it when a simple thing like a flat tire ends up being an all day project. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian members! It sounds like great fun!
> 
> Purplefi, your garden looks wonderful. If your husband ever runs out of projects, I could certainly find a few little jobs to keep him busy!
> 
> All of you suffering from the effects of fires and other dreadful events, I send you my love and best wishes.


Thanks Kathleendoris. We are off to the Hampton Court Flower Show next week and I think we might be bringing a few 'projects' home with us!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my friends in Canada

Flockie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam forgive my "slowness" but does this mean that the tea party will now be listed under this section?


thewren said:


> i just got this message from admin. sam
> 
> I'm working on extending the scope of the Swaps/Group Activities section to include KALs and periodicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.

I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much 
appreciated. 

It has beenuch cpooler,wet n windy here sposed to be this way all week not that I willbe doing doing much anyway


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful...I felt like I could almost smell the roses, especiall the one you marked as your favorite. Simply breathtaking.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


WOOT! indeed! Sending good thoughts for the job, too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam forgive my "slowness" but does this mean that the tea party will now be listed under this section?


That's what I thought, but of course Sam can verify--looks as if we're considered a "periodical." 

I've just gone over to look at the list of sections I'm not subscribed to, and wow, there are a lot I haven't seen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Pup Lover! Now we will celebrate at the knit-a-palooza for sure!!! Good luck on the job application. Will keep you in prayer.


Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful...I felt like I could almost smell the roses, especiall the one you marked as your favorite. Simply breathtaking.


The smell was fabulous. The gardener gave me a very strange look when I said they smelt so good I wanted to eat the petals!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what I thought, but of course Sam can verify--looks as if we're considered a "periodical."
> 
> I've just gone over to look at the list of sections I'm not subscribed to, and wow, there are a lot I haven't seen!


I did the same. If I subscribed to any more I'd never get any knitting done. Love your avatar. Those were the colours of my old swimming club, brought back many happy menories - thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished mowing the front and side yards a bit ago. Of course, when I stepped off the mower in the last section landed smack dab in a fire ant bed and immediately my feet were covered. YEOW!!! Was able to get them off me pretty quickly and rushed into the house and shower. Whew! Then I went and joined DD out on the deck; she was sunbathing. I very rarely do that but fell asleep and had a nice nap stretched out in the sun. Must say the heat from the sun was very relaxing on my muscles.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Hope you get the job, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Woot Woot Woot!!! So glad to hear this pup- and good luck on the job!!!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I did the same. If I subscribed to any more I'd never get any knitting done. Love your avatar. Those were the colours of my old swimming club, brought back many happy menories - thanks. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: The teal is the color I gravitate to most.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts for our firefighters - This is going to be a tough one for the state of Arizona to recover from. Here is a picture from our front yard of the Dean Peak Fire 20 miles away - you can see we will be fine but there are people and critters that live up there. I hope that the fire stays remote - the sky is so grey when it is usually so blue- but you should be able to see the smoke from the mountain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The smoke is heartbreaking, especially when you know what it's going to leave behind. When we were up in the SF National Forest, we saw some of the damage from two years ago--still very stark.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Woot Woot Woot!!! So glad to hear this pup- and good luck on the job!!!!!!!!!!!


Ditto from me, we want you to keep smiling.

Tessa


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: The teal is the color I gravitate to most.


And it goes beautifully well with purple! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And it goes beautifully well with purple! :thumbup:


Yes, it does!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To all those affected by bad weather and with problems of any type I include you in my prayers. 
To all Canadians "Happy Canada Day ". 
Still no news of my house sale yet. Otherwise nothing to report really except my friend's husband was able to get the injection in his very painful knee by going to a private practitioner. He had a nights sleep for the first time in weeks the same night, so they reckon it was money well spent. Let's hope it carries on working.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't ever erase them Marianne - I wish I had a recording of dad's voice - I miss him a lot. he has been gone almost fifty years - the older I get the more I miss him.
> 
> sam


I really don't think I could do that.. I have tried, but just like taking another part of my life away.. sometimes I just check the messages to hear him say my name, that is how he always started a conversation, not hello or hi, he called the name he was wanting to talk to. LOL. His last call, message was the night before he died. Of course I called him back, so he didn't have to pay the long distance charges. They estimate that he died around 10 am, on Friday morning, he had talked with my nephew around 9, said he was going to do his breathing treatment then go to the grocery store. It wasn't unusual for him to not hear the phone ring, so when my step-brother called on Saturday morning to check on him, he didn't get an answer. Step brother was out of town, tried to call on Sunday morning also, but again no answer. Really just thought Dad was out in the yard or out to have coffee with his legion buddies. He didn't answer on Monday morning so they went to the house, it breaks my heart that he died alone, the phone was in his hand, he had dialed the 91 but didn't get the last 1 entered. I miss him so much and though I know there is nothing I can do to change things, I feel at times that I let him down, I should have insisted that he come to live with us, but he wouldn't leave his home, he built it himself, brick by brick and board by board. He always said he would die in his house. He got his wish. 
A nice retired couple bought the house. I understand that they really love it and the gardens and trees that he planted. So, I know it is in good hands. 
Okay.. now I'm going to go watch it rain on my garden for a bit.. move back into reality. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news!! And, a new job possibility, too? Glad life is looking up for you....you deserve all the best.


Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of them have the most beautiful scent. There must have been well over a 1000 rose bushes of all shapes, types and sizes.


All those roses - how wonderful. And what a wonderful scent it must be. The photos looked stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning - I have had a few emails - PM's and FB messages so I wanted to check in. The Dean Peak fire in the Hualapai Mountains outside of Kingman is about 20 miles away on the other side of the valley at about 7000'. We can smell and see the smoke and the mountains were glowing last night. The closest structures are cabins 4-5 miles away - the fire is uncontained at 25 square miles and will need to be fought from the air. But we are in no danger - Our flag is flying at half staff for the loss of life of the Firefighters out of Prescott at the Yarnell Fire which is about 100 miles away and our hearts are with all of the First Responders as they go about their work. Please keep them and their families and friends in your thoughts - thanks for the concern - I am a few pages behind at the moment - but I will try and catch up sometime today. luv-AZ


Glad to know that you are safe in this terrible situation.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

we live in the forest. When the sun gets an orange tint I know there is smoke blowing from a fire. The fire could be many miles away but if the wind pushes it towards us it is scary. Im sure many of you dont know I have spent over 20 years taking fire assignments ...while employed and after retiring. Amazing how hard firefighters work on the fireline. AZ fires are in extreme heat...well into the hundreds. My position was in fire camp with logistics. Seeing the crews come back in the evenings....time to shower, eat and off to bed....trying to sleep in that heat. My work days went to fourteen, fifteen hours. They usually do twelve with time to travel to line and back. Never went to AZ or NM. Northwest states...northern California to Montana...usually August to late September. This is going to be very hard for the family and friends because the press have been showing pictures of their last year training. Especially because one pic show them deploying the fire shelter. Many heavy hearts with the fire teams and crews.

quote=AZ Sticks]Thanks for all the thoughts for our firefighters - This is going to be a tough one for the state of Arizona to recover from. Here is a picture from our front yard of the Dean Peak Fire 20 miles away - you can see we will be fine but there are people and critters that live up there. I hope that the fire stays remote - the sky is so grey when it is usually so blue- but you should be able to see the smoke from the mountain.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Yeah for the last treatment- how wonderful for you.
How great if you can then get a job you really want as well now that you will be feeling better.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Puplover. So nice to have that behind you. I hope you get the new job. A new start all the way around.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

And finally here are some photos I took today at Mottisfont Abbey. It is renowned for it's roses and is on the river Test which is the best river in this country for trout.[/quote]

Such lovely roses. My roses have had their best blooms already. This isn't the best climate for roses, but I love them and have a few varieties which do reasonably well. These are truly spectacular. 
Thank you for the photos.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yup, the apple was very much wanted by the horse!!!! The horse would have followed me home behind the scooter -- she wanted the apple, and yup, she got it!
> I am tired now and needed to really get out of the sun! hahaha, I thoroughly enjoyed myself!!!! Our scooters were a hit with everyone! hmmmm, I have an extra scooter in the garage, you should have popped onto it and road with us! I have extra fishing rods and gears! hmmm, even a life jacket in case you feel like you need to go ROFLing so that you have smooth padding!!! (bubble wrap is in short supply now cause so many others needed that!!!) hahahha, Zoe


Small-town parades are so much fun. Glad you added to the festivities.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all,

Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.

Puplover, yea for the last treatment and fingers crossed for the new job you have applied for. 

Remember the fires we had in AZ when I lived there. My thoughts and prayers are with all affected. 

Beautiful roses. Bet they smelled really nice. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.
> 
> ...


Love the colour of those socks-


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


So happy for you!!! And praying you get this job!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished mowing the front and side yards a bit ago. Of course, when I stepped off the mower in the last section landed smack dab in a fire ant bed and immediately my feet were covered. YEOW!!! Was able to get them off me pretty quickly and rushed into the house and shower. Whew! Then I went and joined DD out on the deck; she was sunbathing. I very rarely do that but fell asleep and had a nice nap stretched out in the sun. Must say the heat from the sun was very relaxing on my muscles.


Yikes!!! We haven't yet been 'blessed' with fire ants here or at least I haven't heard it mentioned. But I remember them well from my few years in TX. I stepped on a hill once but managed to get off with just a couple of bites....they're a real menace!!
Hope you didn't get sunburned napping in the sun.
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> rubbing alcohol - right. I am going to try this - the flies get really bad when I am out mowing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> we live in the forest. When the sun gets an orange tint I know there is smoke blowing from a fire. The fire could be many miles away but if the wind pushes it towards us it is scary. Im sure many of you dont know I have spent over 20 years taking fire assignments ...while employed and after retiring. Amazing how hard firefighters work on the fireline. AZ fires are in extreme heat...well into the hundreds. My position was in fire camp with logistics. Seeing the crews come back in the evenings....time to shower, eat and off to bed....trying to sleep in that heat. My work days went to fourteen, fifteen hours. They usually do twelve with time to travel to line and back. Never went to AZ or NM. Northwest states...northern California to Montana...usually August to late September. This is going to be very hard for the family and friends because the press have been showing pictures of their last year training. Especially because one pic show them deploying the fire shelter. Many heavy hearts with the fire teams and crews.
> 
> And all of them and you for supporting the fire crews are well deserving of the thanks we don't always think to give.
> God bless you and all the families of the fallen and those still fighting.
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would expect that to be your favorite rose...the gardens are beautiful.


Re Favorite Rose: Purplefi: What is the name of that rose I could use some new ones if ever I get someone to revamp my flower beds and turn over the soil for me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

check out this sock heel .....wow. Dreamweaver found it and posted ...someone else on KP posted the topic

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATThatheel.php[quote=


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is a hot soup kind of day - stayed in the mid-60's with a cool breeze. way to cold for the first of july.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well i think i am caught up again. Too many pages to reply to all.
> Love the photos of Luke... that is one gorgeous kid.
> The photo of the pond is wonderful... what a beautiful setting to have.
> I have a pot of soup cooking today.. so thats dinner sorted for tonight. Nice and quiet here otherwise... just how i like it... no dramas. LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how very sad - soothing healing energy winging to their families and the rest of the firemen.

sam



Pontuf said:


> We lost 19 hot shot firemen tonight in the Prescott Yarnell forest fire tonight. This is 70 miles from my house. Please, prayers for the families


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy Canada day to all our Canadian friends - stay safe on this holiday. we will have our 4th july fireworks Wednesday night.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian KTP family!!!! We are 146 years old today! There will be many displays of fireworks and much celebrations going on here in Canada. My little town will be having a parade today at 1pm. The theme this year is Wild Wilderness. The parade floats line up in front of my place and then meander along for about a mile to end the route at our municipal offices. Hopefully it is not going to be too hot for the little kiddies who have their bikes all decorated up to ride in the parade. The year my son was 6, he decorated his bike all up but could only ride a few feet in the parade, poor tyker had come down with chicken pox! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is your avatar a poncho you knit sorlenna?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Fires continue all over...let's hope there is no more loss of life. There are no words.
> 
> I had an avatar of three (I think it was three) of those hats lying flat, not me wearing them, but they weren't glow in the dark...I remember there being a hubbub about that yarn but it seems it was discontinued (or maybe the company brought it back?).
> 
> On panel #6 as of last night for the cape. It's getting a bit warm to work on as it grows. I'm not sure whether I will put it aside for a bit (afraid I won't pick it back up) or not just yet...have to decide later, as I am working until this afternoon.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne: I'm quite sure that if your father poured that much time and effort into building that home that disrupting his life and tearing him away from that which he lovingly built to last would have been a painful experience for him. He died exactly where he belonged and the wistful emotion that you feel represents more the feelings of loss and the sadness that you were not there. But he would probably not have had it any other way. He had spent his life and love there. I know that no matter how bad I get I hope that I spend my last days here in the home that I have lived in since birth. The tree that my parents planted before I was born still marks the home for all who visit me. Put away the sense of guilt and realize the fulfillment of his fondest wishes. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Home from my visit. Mom was pretty good. She is tired and gets out of breath easily. I'm tired, but I will make the trip again on Wednesday and Friday. I'm going so much because my sister is out of town. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi KTP family. Joe P has just sent me a prayer request. He has a friend that they all call Uncle Don. Here is what Joe says "Please ask the knitting group to help our "Uncle Don" to get off the kidney machine and to help him with his weight and his tumors that are cancerous. He has been fighting this for some time. I use to work with him here in McQueeney, TX. thanks, Joe" 
Uncle Don is a beloved man who is cared about by many in McQueeny, Texas. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, happy happy day, "YOU GO GIRL" no stopping you now go for it. Yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...I got a good chuckle thinking of you doing the "ant dance". Glad you are okay. 
AZ...glad you are safe from the fire, but remember that smoke can be just as dangerous.
Marianne...glad that mom is doing better. Doctor's visit is still a great idea. 
Pup lover...happy for last treatment, praying for the opportunity to get the job you desire.
Happy Canada Day to those who are Canadian.
Worked another long day and so I am tired and needing to get to sleep and then work another 11-12 hour day. Work thinks they want us to work Friday and Saturday and be off Thursday and Sunday. What kind of 4 day weekend would that be? Will see what they ultimately say. If not mandated then would like to take the 4 day weekend as we know next week will be more long days and hours again. 
Take care everyone. Love the idea of using a life jacket since bubble wrap is getting used alot lately.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.
> 
> ...


Nice socks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- *I just wanted to let you know that from now on our information topics to let people know ahead of time about an upcoming workshop is now to be found at the following link. This is not the workshop -- it is the information thread that we used to put on main*.

*Admin just opened the new section, which will include KALs, swaps,and other types of posts - and we have been told we are welcome to post there*. and that we will not be restricted in any way. We hope that it will work well for us and so if you are looking for information about a workshop to find out what yarn, needle, etc and pattern link it will be posted there - It will become part of the home page with main, pictures, chit chat etc. and you can unsubscribe if you wish -I believe all of us will be automatically subscribed but if you are not and I am incorrect - then do subscribe !!

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-11-1.html*

just scroll down until you see it . We had to cancel gigi's workshop so we won't be opening a new one for Nadene's Baby sweater (her own design) which will be opened on July 15. The information topic will be opened on Sunday July 7 and will be open one week with information as to yarn , needles etc.

I hope this will work well for us. Shirley

I will let you all know each time one opens. They will remain open for a week and all interested KP members will then go to the workshop, just as we have done when we posted in main.

Shirley


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Joe P has just sent me a prayer request. He has a friend that they all call Uncle Don. Here is what Joe says "Please ask the knitting group to help our "Uncle Don" to get off the kidney machine and to help him with his weight and his tumors that are cancerous. He has been fighting this for some time. I use to work with him here in McQueeney, TX. thanks, Joe"
> Uncle Don is a beloved man who is cared about by many in McQueeny, Texas. Zoe


Prayers going up :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a tranquil place - beautiful - love your favorite rose purplefi - I have always wanted a walled in garden with a wall like in your first picture.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I do remember reading one of your posts about being support crew. It was probably last year when we were going through something similar. Let me say Thanks again for everything you did- it had to have been a tough job and we are so grateful for those who do it. 


Ezenby said:


> we live in the forest. When the sun gets an orange tint I know there is smoke blowing from a fire. The fire could be many miles away but if the wind pushes it towards us it is scary. Im sure many of you dont know I have spent over 20 years taking fire assignments ...while employed and after retiring. Amazing how hard firefighters work on the fireline. AZ fires are in extreme heat...well into the hundreds. My position was in fire camp with logistics. Seeing the crews come back in the evenings....time to shower, eat and off to bed....trying to sleep in that heat. My work days went to fourteen, fifteen hours. They usually do twelve with time to travel to line and back. Never went to AZ or NM. Northwest states...northern California to Montana...usually August to late September. This is going to be very hard for the family and friends because the press have been showing pictures of their last year training. Especially because one pic show them deploying the fire shelter. Many heavy hearts with the fire teams and crews.
> 
> quote=AZ Sticks]Thanks for all the thoughts for our firefighters - This is going to be a tough one for the state of Arizona to recover from. Here is a picture from our front yard of the Dean Peak Fire 20 miles away - you can see we will be fine but there are people and critters that live up there. I hope that the fire stays remote - the sky is so grey when it is usually so blue- but you should be able to see the smoke from the mountain.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly sorlenna - I have asked admin if they are doing away with chitchat. we will see what they say.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Interesting...and I'm glad you posted this, as I have never subscribed to the swap section so would not have known what is there. So our tea party is a "periodical"?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently gwen - I have asked admin if they have done away with chitchat.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam forgive my "slowness" but does this mean that the tea party will now be listed under this section?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy continues your way pup lover - and the hope that the job will be yours.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Picture of my friend and her horse, Chloe, the one I brought my apple for to the parade! Chloe was a bit skitterish with all the ribbons and balloons so she did not have too many ribbons and stuff on her! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks Kathy.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It was with sorrow that I heard about the sudden deaths of 19 firefighters in a wild fire in Arizona. I hope all of our members and heir families stay safe. The pics of the fire are amazing


this is such a sad thing. i feel so sorry for anyone in the midst of this destruction.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Marianne: I'm quite sure that if your father poured that much time and effort into building that home that disrupting his life and tearing him away from that which he lovingly built to last would have been a painful experience for him. He died exactly where he belonged and the wistful emotion that you feel represents more the feelings of loss and the sadness that you were not there. But he would probably not have had it any other way. He had spent his life and love there. I know that no matter how bad I get I hope that I spend my last days here in the home that I have lived in since birth. The tree that my parents planted before I was born still marks the home for all who visit me. Put away the sense of guilt and realize the fulfillment of his fondest wishes. Marlark Marge.


Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: And I do know this to be true, he wouldn't have left no matter what!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy on its way to uncle don.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Joe P has just sent me a prayer request. He has a friend that they all call Uncle Don. Here is what Joe says "Please ask the knitting group to help our "Uncle Don" to get off the kidney machine and to help him with his weight and his tumors that are cancerous. He has been fighting this for some time. I use to work with him here in McQueeney, TX. thanks, Joe"
> Uncle Don is a beloved man who is cared about by many in McQueeny, Texas. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> my thoughts exactly sorlenna - I have asked admin if they are doing away with chitchat. we will see what they say.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam -- we were just given permission to post on this new section - we are hoping it will work out for us. they have given us permission to post there, give out links to our workshops and be able to open our workshop information topics and be able to give out pattern links, all information about the upcoming worklshops. It was the only place they would work for us. He actually worked quite hard to explain that this will work into a good place for us.

I understood that chats and all kals, etc. would be here too. I actually think it might workout for us. I know they were taking topics from main (kals, and chitchat) so it is likely what they were talking about.

I have been talking to them since last thursday and they 
told me about this new place this morning. It actually makes good sense. He (or she) said that it has been used just for swaps etc. but that they have been thinking it will be more useful for the new subjects to be included. I found they really did try to help us find a place which we needed, where we could let people know , who don't know about our workshops.

I am hoping!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> this is such a sad thing. i feel so sorry for anyone in the midst of this destruction.


How dreadful. so many first responders in the line of fire We have been so thankful for our fire, ambulance, hospital, city workers etc. responders to our flood. My thoughts are with their families


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.

She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


Pup lover, I am so sorry to hear this news. Yes, if Hospice has been called in and morphine started it doesn't sound good at all. Keeping you as always in my prayers. Gentle (((((Hugs)))) Sis.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will open Friday's knitting tea party in the under the new section Shirley was talking about. it should not cause any problems for us. if you have marked the ktp as watched you can always find it under "watched topics" and since there will be few other places to look I think people will find us. pm me if you have any problems.

very cool today - a bit of hazy sun this afternoon. I did not get any mowing done. gary is working 7-3 this week so hopefully when he gets home tomorrow we can get the mower started and I can mow the south lawn. it will take an hour or so.

I going to watch a little tv and knit a little - back in a few.

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I will open Friday's knitting tea party in the under the new section Shirley was talking about. it should not cause any problems for us. if you have marked the ktp as watched you can always find it under "watched topics" and since there will be few other places to look I think people will find us. pm me if you have any problems.
> 
> very cool today - a bit of hazy sun this afternoon. I did not get any mowing done. gary is working 7-3 this week so hopefully when he gets home tomorrow we can get the mower started and I can mow the south lawn. it will take an hour or so.
> 
> ...


Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I will open Friday's knitting tea party in the under the new section Shirley was talking about. it should not cause any problems for us. if you have marked the ktp as watched you can always find it under "watched topics" and since there will be few other places to look I think people will find us. pm me if you have any problems.
> 
> very cool today - a bit of hazy sun this afternoon. I did not get any mowing done. gary is working 7-3 this week so hopefully when he gets home tomorrow we can get the mower started and I can mow the south lawn. it will take an hour or so.
> 
> ...


How does the KTP get into the Saturday's Latest Digest? the newsletter link that is sent out everyday? I don't think I have seen this section there? I will have to check on this. Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
OK, I just checked today's Latest Digest and there is a section called Swaps. So we would be under that section with its new title.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Pup, I am so saddened to learn of this great sadness for your family. I'm praying for God's grace and peace for him and his family as well as for you and yours.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm sure it's rubbing alcohol Pup - I am going to file this for traveling - no mosquitos here but we do run into them while out and about and they eat DH alive....... Thanks! luv-AZ


Would there be a problem of pets licking off something with rubbing alcohol?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sounds like what we call Acorn squash?????


Yes, that's winter squash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tell Joe P that request received and answered....will keep Uncle Don in my prayers.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Joe P has just sent me a prayer request. He has a friend that they all call Uncle Don. Here is what Joe says "Please ask the knitting group to help our "Uncle Don" to get off the kidney machine and to help him with his weight and his tumors that are cancerous. He has been fighting this for some time. I use to work with him here in McQueeney, TX. thanks, Joe"
> Uncle Don is a beloved man who is cared about by many in McQueeny, Texas. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tell Joe P that request received and answered....will keep Uncle Don in my prayers.


Thank you! I have let Joe P know that I posted it and that KTP family is praying for Uncle Don. We have seen many prayers answered and healings take place in one form or another.
I know my husband had many people praying for him throughout his life to get a healthy body. He now has a totally pain free body and is at peace. I take great comfort and joy in that knowledge. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup -so sorry to hear of this....prayes for your whole family and for your cousin May hospice bring some pain relief and some respite to the family.



Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Would there be a problem of pets licking off something with rubbing alcohol?


The rubbing alcohol is only a means of suspending and blending the rest of the ingredients. Once exposed to the air, the rubbing alcohol evaporates before it would be licked off. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Calling on sock makers - I began a sock using a 12" circular - I am down to the heel flap and the istructions are for dpn's...can I just follow the directions countig the stiches evenly on either side of the begining of the row since that will be directly down the back to the heel---it would be 1/2 of the total stitches? I'd use 2 dpn's to knit back and forth on a flat piece and I'd leave the other 1/2 of the stitches (top of the foot and front of the leg) on the ciruclar. Am I doing this right?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Malark Marge...you are so right about staying ...as long as possible...brings contentment. My DH does not want to move anytime soon. He feels so familiar with his home and is not a social person ...so he is content to stay at home. I like it here but am worried about the day when the yard and home care becomes too much.



margewhaples said:


> Marianne: I'm quite sure that if your father poured that much time and effort into building that home that disrupting his life and tearing him away from that which he lovingly built to last would have been a painful experience for him. He died exactly where he belonged and the wistful emotion that you feel represents more the feelings of loss and the sadness that you were not there. But he would probably not have had it any other way. He had spent his life and love there. I know that no matter how bad I get I hope that I spend my last days here in the home that I have lived in since birth. The tree that my parents planted before I was born still marks the home for all who visit me. Put away the sense of guilt and realize the fulfillment of his fondest wishes. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can some one show me how to change these into ounces?

sam

1/2 litre of alcohol
100 gram of whole cloves
100 ml of baby oil or similar (almond, sesame, chamomile, lavender, fennel etc)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - I think they have taken most everything that is not in main and transferred them into this new digest.

same as chitchat - different name.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> How does the KTP get into the Saturday's Latest Digest? the newsletter link that is sent out everyday? I don't think I have seen this section there? I will have to check on this. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> OK, I just checked today's Latest Digest and there is a section called Swaps. So we would be under that section with its new title.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would think the alcohol would evaporate - i'm thinking they would only lick once.

sam



mjs said:


> Would there be a problem of pets licking off something with rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I take comfort and joy when my family members have left to move to the pain free body place of peace. Peace and prayers for Uncle Don.



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! I have let Joe P know that I posted it and that KTP family is praying for Uncle Don. We have seen many prayers answered and healings take place in one form or another.
> I know my husband had many people praying for him throughout his life to get a healthy body. He now has a totally pain free body and is at peace. I take great comfort and joy in that knowledge. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Calling on sock makers - I began a sock using a 12" circular - I am dow to the heel flap and the istructions are for dpn's...can I just follow the directions countig the stiches evenly on either side of the begining of th row since that willbe directly down the back to the heel?


Rookie, I believe that when you are picking up the stitches along the heel flap, it is there that the dpns are used. You will slide the dpn along the length of the heel flap on one side to pick up those stitches, and knit those stitches with the 12" circular needle. These "new" stitches are now on the circular needle. Then when you get around to the other side of the heel flap, you again use the dpn to pick up those stitches and knit them onto the 12" circular.

You can certainly knit the heel flap back and forth on the circular needle, but remember to place a marker at the beginning and end of the instep stitches (those stitches you will NOT be knitting when you knit up the heel flap.) Your pattern should state to knit half the stitches for your heel flap. ie. If you cast on 64 stitches, then your heel flap is knit back and forth on 32 stitches.

I guess that the pattern writer thought it would be better to use dpns for the heel flap, but it is not necessary. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I take comfort and joy when my family members have left to move to the pain free body place of peace. Peace and prayers for Uncle Don.


 :thumbup: Is it not what we all desire when our time on earth is done? It is a blessing to know that our loved ones go to a pain free existence. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


Will be praying for her strength, and mercy.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Pup. What a shock this must be since the drs haven't found anything up until now... You need to stay strong - and take care of yourself - we are sending you strength to pass on to your cousin and his family. luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So much to try and keep up.
Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
5, would have loved to see you in parade.
I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What has me confused is that the pattern wants me to start at the beginning of the row marker for the heel flap and to knit back & forth on dpn's ...but I want my beginning of the row marker to be the center back of the sock -- so I want to remove the beginning of the row marker and pick up 15 stitches on either side of the center back of the tube to do the heel flap. Will that still work out okay?

Once I get to the gusset area, I hope to understand your other helpful comments regarding where to place the makers and how to pick up stitche. It's my first sock so am just learning the basics of sock construction along with the actual knitting of the sock.

quote=5mmdpns]Rookie, I believe that when you are picking up the stitches along the heel flap, it is there that the dpns are used. You will slide the dpn along the length of the heel flap on one side to pick up those stitches, and knit those stitches with the 12" circular needle. These "new" stitches are now on the circular needle. Then when you get around to the other side of the heel flap, you again use the dpn to pick up those stitches and knit them onto the 12" circular.

You can certainly knit the heel flap back and forth on the circular needle, but remember to place a marker at the beginning and end of the instep stitches (those stitches you will NOT be knitting when you knit up the heel flap.) Your pattern should state to knit half the stitches for your heel flap. ie. If you cast on 64 stitches, then your heel flap is knit back and forth on 32 stitches.

I guess that the pattern writer thought it would be better to use dpns for the heel flap, but it is not necessary. Zoe [/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this....please take care and keep up the fluid intake.



sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sweetie I'm sorry you got so run down. Colitis can wipe you out in a blink of an eye. You need to be aware of all the symptoms and relief to take - Please take care of yourself - we all need you as healthy as you can be. I know from my DH that you can control and manage this - maybe you need to see a dietitian for a consult. I worry about you - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Monsoon rain! Yeah!
wellllll maybe not rain but they sure are big raindrops! We will take any moisture. Hopefully it will help the fires . I think there is rain in Prescott 


Prayers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is your avatar a poncho you knit sorlenna?
> 
> sam


It's crocheted, Sam.

I'm not sure how I feel about being in that section...I just hope I don't have to sort through too much to see the posts I want. Well, it's an evolving forum, so be it. But I can see the KALs and workshops fitting together.

Keeping all in my thoughts and hoping for rain..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad I provided an opportunity for mirth! I was freaking out initially since when this last happened (11 yrs ago) I had just had both knees replaced and was finally able to stand and walk slowly. I decided to clip the overgrown shrubbery and didn't realize I was standing in a fire ant hill until they covered both lets from ankles to above my knees stinging the heck out of me. Couldn't run that time and DH heard me yelling as I hobbled across the yard to the porch. He grabbed the hose and washed them off me but by then I had over 200 bites and started going into aniphylectic (sp) shock.....long story short...friend got there with liquid benadryl before ambulance did and tada....all was well. Carried an epi-pen with me for a long time and now limit much yard work though I do love working in the yard. Today was mild and funny...I swat those suckers real fast now....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful animal....


5mmdpns said:


> Picture of my friend and her horse, Chloe, the one I brought my apple for to the parade! Chloe was a bit skitterish with all the ribbons and balloons so she did not have too many ribbons and stuff on her! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Sweetie I'm sorry you got so run down. Colitis can wipe you out in a blink of an eye. You need to be aware of all the symptoms and relief to take - Please take care of yourself - we all need you as healthy as you can be. I know from my DH that you can control and manage this - maybe you need to see a dietitian for a consult. I worry about you - luv-AZ


Ditto, please take care. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My heart breaks for your cousin & her DH. Will pray that this time together will be painfree and peaceful. Will keep them in prayer.



Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What has me confused is that the pattern wants me to start at the beginning of the row marker for the heel flap and to knit back & forth on dpn's ...but I want my beginning of the row marker to be the center back of the sock -- so I want to remove the beginning of the row marker and pick up 15 stitches on either side of the center back of the tube to do the heel flap. Will that still work out okay?
> 
> Once I get to the gusset area, I hope to understand your other helpful comments regarding where to place the makers and how to pick up stitche. It's my first sock so am just learning the basics of sock construction along with the actual knitting of the sock.
> 
> ...


Ok, so here is what you can do. 
First knit to the stitch before the start of where you want your heel flap to start and place your marker there, making sure that you will have an equal amount of heel flap stitches on both sides of the center of the back. 
Once you have your starting place, then knit the required number of stitches for your heel flap. Place a marker on the next stitch, turn your work and purl back to the heel flap start marker. You will knit back and forth between the markers. 
It might be good to use a marker such as a safety pin or a bit of yarn tied through the stitch below so that you keep the required number of stitches for the heel flap. It is also going to be very useful to have these markers in place for when you go to pick up the stitches along the heel flap to knit the gusset. Hope this makes sense to you. If not, keep asking me questions until we are both on the same page, so to speak. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a HUGE {{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}} FOR YOU JULIE!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go Sam....
16.91 ounces of alcohol
3.527 ounces of cloves
3.38 ounces baby oil



thewren said:


> can some one show me how to change these into ounces?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay gang...I'm off to knit some. Hope all have a great night/day as the case may be. Suppose to have rain here all week. Only 18 more days until M and I head to OH! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


BIG HUGS! plus LOVE :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea --- prayers being answered....may it continue to rain as long as it is needed



Pontuf said:


> Monsoon rain! Yeah!
> wellllll maybe not rain but they sure are big raindrops! We will take any moisture. Hopefully it will help the fires . I think there is rain in Prescott
> 
> Prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That makes sense - and I'm using the locking plastic safety pin like markers right into the stitch rather than on the needle -- I put it down for tonight, but will pick it up in the a.m. and do the pattern instructions for the flap. Thanks for all your help!! I'll post a picture when get the first soc done and start the second. This is a pair of boot socks for DH so they're pretty large to fit his size 16 feet



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, so here is what you can do.
> First knit to the stitch before the start of where you want your heel flap to start and place your marker there, making sure that you will have an equal amount of heel flap stitches on both sides of the center of the back.
> Once you have your starting place, then knit the required number of stitches for your heel flap. Place a marker on the next stitch, turn your work and purl back to the heel flap start marker. You will knit back and forth between the markers.
> It might be good to use a marker such as a safety pin or a bit of yarn tied through the stitch below so that you keep the required number of stitches for the heel flap. It is also going to be very useful to have these markers in place for when you go to pick up the stitches along the heel flap to knit the gusset. Hope this makes sense to you. If not, keep asking me questions until we are both on the same page, so to speak. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Ohio Joy*, I want to thank you so much for being so gracious when I was trying to set up the first page of our workshop information thread on the new section. It was an unusal request and I can't remember the avatar name of the other lady I asked to but she was just as kind and willing to have her post removed as you were, when I explained that I wanted our workshop information put on the front page. I appreciate both of you sending a request to admin to remove your posts which will happen in the next day or so. I really really appreciate your kindness and your understanding my request.

I want to make a permanent first page with information as to how people can find us and after that it is fine if we post there. I do appreciate it.

It is rather a shame that everyone isn't as willing to do this even after a personal request. I do thank you and appreciate very much how nice you were about doing this for me. thanks again. We are hoping that people will be able to find us without having to search around. It is nice when we are willing to help our friends and I appreciate it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been in conversation with admin this past week, except over the weekend, and I understand what they are trying to accomplish by the changes . Actually,they were very cooperative in finding us a new place where we can try to reach people and let them know about each workshop and even post links to patterns free or with a price. 

I think that once the new section is setup it is going to work well for KP. I think they feel that if there is a section where all groups, and all kals, and all swaps, as well as people who don't really fit into regular kp topics like us can live, that it will be easier for people to find us and will free up a lot of different places where the topics didn't really fit the section. ( although chit chat has covered everything not to do with knitting , crochet or pictures - I wonder what will be allowed on the Chit chat section. It will be interesting. I would think the other 'visiting sites, like the one that purple fi is on will likely end up there too. it is rather interesting. they have so many topics -- I was upset when this came up until I was told other arrangements were being put in place. I hope it will work out well for the Tea Party. 

I think it just might.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> It took my sister-in-law seven years to take my brother's message off of the phone. I guess she just wanted to hear his voice.


I have a message from my daughter on my cell phone and she has been gone for almost six years. Because I had forgotten my voicemail pin number I did not know the message was there, and when I reset my pin number I heard the message months after she died. At first it upset me very much, but I saved it to the archives. It comes up for renewal every ninety days and I like to hear her voice. It even came up for renewal one year on Mothers' Day!! I just like to think of it as Lisa saying "Hi Mom!" I need to transfer it to come other device, because I'm afraid to update my phone for fear they lose the message.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

great big ((((HUGS)))) for Julie -


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


The biggest of hugs to you Julie. Sending lots of prayers as well.

Gigi


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gigi, I am sorry about your BIL, my condolences and prayers for you and your sister and family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way sassafras - keep up you liquid intake.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be a separate enity sorlenna - I don't think it will be any different as far as we are concerned.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's crocheted, Sam.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about being in that section...I just hope I don't have to sort through too much to see the posts I want. Well, it's an evolving forum, so be it. But I can see the KALs and workshops fitting together.
> 
> Keeping all in my thoughts and hoping for rain..


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


Here's a million hug account for Julie. To be drawn on whenever needed.... {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
With love, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Picture of my friend and her horse, Chloe, the one I brought my apple for to the parade! Chloe was a bit skitterish with all the ribbons and balloons so she did not have too many ribbons and stuff on her! Zoe


Just catching up at breakfast time and saw this photo of your friend on her horse - thanks! But now we need one of the scooters on parade......has anyone got one?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just got this message from admin. sam
> 
> I'm working on extending the scope of the Swaps/Group Activities section to include KALs and periodicals.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Someone with some sense, and ability to make changes, has made some sensible ones. This will make it easier to get back to ktp if have to leave it for a time for any reason. Thank you Admin.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hugs and much unconditional love to you, Julie. I am happy that you are still 'lurking', though, of course, we all miss your contributions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


How horrid- and I'm sure it hits very close to home for you as well. At this point it doesn't look like there is long but you just can't tell.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Glad to hear you have had your last treatment, another step forward on your journey. Sending positive thoughts for the job opportunity, I often think that by helping other people we do actually help ourselves as well.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sending a big hug and warm positive thoughts for you Julie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.
> 
> ...


Love the socks, I only make plain ones. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of warm hugs from the UK for Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Re Favorite Rose: Purplefi: What is the name of that rose I could use some new ones if ever I get someone to revamp my flower beds and turn over the soil for me. Marlark Marge.


It's called Reine de Violette and is a climber. I'm going to look out for it when I go to the Hampton Court Flower Show next week, although our soil is not good for roses.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been in conversation with admin this past week, except over the weekend, and I understand what they are trying to accomplish by the changes . Actually,they were very cooperative in finding us a new place where we can try to reach people and let them know about each workshop and even post links to patterns free or with a price.
> 
> I think that once the new section is setup it is going to work well for KP. I think they feel that if there is a section where all groups, and all kals, and all swaps, as well as people who don't really fit into regular kp topics like us can live, that it will be easier for people to find us and will free up a lot of different places where the topics didn't really fit the section. ( although chit chat has covered everything not to do with knitting , crochet or pictures - I wonder what will be allowed on the Chit chat section. It will be interesting. I would think the other 'visiting sites, like the one that purple fi is on will likely end up there too. it is rather interesting. they have so many topics -- I was upset when this came up until I was told other arrangements were being put in place. I hope it will work out well for the Tea Party.
> 
> I think it just might.


Thanks Shirley for all the great work you do on KP, where would we bew without you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Some more roses - just because


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can some one show me how to change these into ounces?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
I use this for all my conversions, weights, length, temperature and volume. So for example when you look at yarn on Bendigos site you can use this to work out how much it weighs or the yardage.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> this is such a sad thing. i feel so sorry for anyone in the midst of this destruction.


Yes, they are saying tonight that the average of of this group was only 27, most have small children. What a loss they are feeling at the moment. My thoughts and prayers that they are able to make it through this and become stronger in the future.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
> I use this for all my conversions, weights, length, temperature and volume. So for example when you look at yarn on Bendigos site you can use this to work out how much it weighs or the yardage.


Thanks for posting this Darowil, I have it bookmarked for future use, will be very useful as the brain is often very foggy these days lol


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Puplover, 2nd cousin & wife}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Supportive energy to you all. Please keep us updated to his progress. Having watched my sister and her husband go through this less than 3 months ago, I know it will take a lot of energy to help them cope. There are many wonderful people working in this area of support and home nursing who do strive to make it as painfree and comfortable on the patient as they can for as long as necessary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks for posting this Darowil, I have it bookmarked for future use, will be very useful as the brain is often very foggy these days lol


I'd use it every few days- especially for KP and especially for TP recipes!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad I provided an opportunity for mirth! I was freaking out initially since when this last happened (11 yrs ago) I had just had both knees replaced and was finally able to stand and walk slowly. I decided to clip the overgrown shrubbery and didn't realize I was standing in a fire ant hill until they covered both lets from ankles to above my knees stinging the heck out of me. Couldn't run that time and DH heard me yelling as I hobbled across the yard to the porch. He grabbed the hose and washed them off me but by then I had over 200 bites and started going into aniphylectic (sp) shock.....long story short...friend got there with liquid benadryl before ambulance did and tada....all was well. Carried an epi-pen with me for a long time and now limit much yard work though I do love working in the yard. Today was mild and funny...I swat those suckers real fast now....LOL


Well hell. Hope I never encounter fire ants then as I am alergic to whatever ants inject into their bites. Do the same thing with any ants now. so do my best to avoid all ants.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Glad that's your treatment finished and fingers crossed for the new job. We had a reasonable day yesterday, but today it's back to showery and cold! :roll: I even put boots and socks on to go out this morning. :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> ........ This is going to be very hard for the family and friends because the press have been showing pictures of their last year training.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> They showed that over here too and I thought why have they done that? You would think it would dawn on them that it would be painful for the relatives to see their newly departed loved ones so soon after the deaths, and with no warning either!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got some sorting and cataloging of finished projects and yarn done today. Also started a pink baby hat. Still have a couple of bins to go through and didn't find my shawls so have to check at DD1's this week. Wanted to get them blocked this week.
> 
> ...


Wow, you must knit fast, you always seem to have completed another project whilst I'm still thinking about it! :lol: :lol: Another great pair of socks BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Home from my visit. Mom was pretty good. She is tired and gets out of breath easily. I'm tired, but I will make the trip again on Wednesday and Friday. I'm going so much because my sister is out of town.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Glad to hear your mum was pretty good.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

You know where I am if you need someone to talk to, even light topics for a distraction from whatever is causing you stress. When you are ready, you will ask for whatever help you need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


How sad, Puplover. Does sound as though he doesn't have long. I hope they can keep him comfortable and pain free.{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


Take care of yourself Sassafras. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


{{{{{large hug!}}}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


Beautiful flowers and river. Thanks for sharing.
Hi everyone, i have been out and about most of today so i am still 10 pages behind. Thinking of everyone near any fires.. too scary. Such extreme weather disasters really frighten me.
Well i have still been searching for a dog. ... and i am meeting up with someone on Sunday to see a puppy... cavalier x maltese.. so watch this space. If i come home with it there will definately be a photo. My last dog was a cavalier and i just love them. There just hasnt been a rescue dog suitable for the last couple months and the ones i have been interested in have been gone by the time i apply. I figure if they are wanting 450 for rescue anyway i may as well get exactly what i love and start from puppy. This one is the same price. Sorry didnt mean to make such a story of it. LOL. 
Back to catching up..... Hope everyone is well or improving. 

Edit.. Oh Happy Canada Day for Yesterday.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


Goodness Sassafras, I am not sure what Flagyl is but I'm guessing a medicine? Keeping you and DH in prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}} Always in my heart and prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for all living, working, volunteering volunteeand their families in the areas of flooding and fires.
> 
> I got my last treatment today!! Woot woot! Last week I applied for a,new job that I would really like to have and do, it would give me a greater sense of actually helping people. Any prayers offered would be much
> appreciated.
> ...


Yay!!!! And all the very best for your application for a new job.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more roses - just because


Thank you for a good start for today. Have. My coffee and ready to start, roses are a good eye candy, to see first thing. Will think roses, all day in my head. Thanks :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thank you for a good start for today. Have. My coffee and ready to start, roses are a good eye candy, to see first thing. Will think roses, all day in my head. Thanks :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


Golly! I am glad you feel human again. I hope you dont repeat that side effect again. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad I provided an opportunity for mirth! I was freaking out initially since when this last happened (11 yrs ago) I had just had both knees replaced and was finally able to stand and walk slowly. I decided to clip the overgrown shrubbery and didn't realize I was standing in a fire ant hill until they covered both lets from ankles to above my knees stinging the heck out of me. Couldn't run that time and DH heard me yelling as I hobbled across the yard to the porch. He grabbed the hose and washed them off me but by then I had over 200 bites and started going into aniphylectic (sp) shock.....long story short...friend got there with liquid benadryl before ambulance did and tada....all was well. Carried an epi-pen with me for a long time and now limit much yard work though I do love working in the yard. Today was mild and funny...I swat those suckers real fast now....LOL


Good grief!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

(((((((((((((Hugs for Julie)))))))))))))))))))))

Take care and do take a deep breath now and then too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Joe P has just sent me a prayer request. He has a friend that they all call Uncle Don. Here is what Joe says "Please ask the knitting group to help our "Uncle Don" to get off the kidney machine and to help him with his weight and his tumors that are cancerous. He has been fighting this for some time. I use to work with him here in McQueeney, TX. thanks, Joe"
> Uncle Don is a beloved man who is cared about by many in McQueeny, Texas. Zoe


Will definitely add Uncle Don to the prayer list. It seems to be growing by leaps and bounds these days, doesn't it?
Please tell Joe, he's very much missed!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Not a fast knitter. Takes me a week to make a pair. Also, make them ankle length. So those are faster. 

Puplover, warm thoughts to your cousin and the family. Such a sad thing to happen. 

Julie, thoughts are with you as you get ready for this new adventure. 

Meeting Sam for coffee later. Have to figure out something to knit. Tried to do a kit for slipper boots but frogged the piece. Thinking about a different way to do them. Not loving the yarn, either as it is not woven tightly. Finished a knit baby hat yesterday, from Knit 123. 

Have a great day, everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Julie you are in my thoughts and prayers. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


I'm so sorry to hear this and will keep all of you in prayers!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, Sam, Kate B. And Marieanne, thank you so much for warm wishes. I will buy book on Colitis and get smart about it. Flagyl is one strong antibiotic. Woke up today my old self and will walk Maya. Yeah.

Sugar, hope you get the pup of your dreams.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) Julie, and also sending you lots of healing energy and light.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Started on the July Mystery KAL last night.. I am loving the way the way she shows how to read and understand how to work from charts. I have 2 other projects that I really need to complete, have a full week of rain forecast for our area, maybe I'll truly have time to finish at least one of them. Hope to figure out for myself a method to keep projects going, I tend to start one, it will either get too complicated for me to understand, or for most just boring, I like challenges, Gwen is doing great at keeping me challenged with projects we are both doing :thumbup: She is able to explain and help when I get so confused, I am so glad that I have a "knitting" friend who is more than just a friend, true sister in every meaning of the word. Mom loves having so many daughters, she is truly amazed at the technology that enables us to communicate so easily with friends, Sisters and Brothers of the heart around the world.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Pup Lover - congratulations on finishing your last treatment> Prayers coming that you get that job.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Pup. What a shock this must be since the drs haven't found anything up until now... You need to stay strong - and take care of yourself - we are sending you strength to pass on to your cousin and his family. luv-AZ


Unfortunately, the same thing happened to my cousin...she complained about severe pain in her side and her back hurt all the time. Finally because of another problem, she had to have a leg amputated and went into a nursing home. After several more visits to the dr. who always diagnosed it as gas and severe constipation, it was finally diagnosed as cancer. She's now confined to bed and has to lie flat almost all the time as it's too painful for her to even have the bed propped up. Drs sometimes make HUGE mistakes.
But that makes it even worse for our loved one!!
Sorry about the 'book'!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


I'm so sorry to hear that you've had such problems....prayers that you will soon find relief from your health issues!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just catching up at breakfast time and saw this photo of your friend on her horse - thanks! But now we need one of the scooters on parade......has anyone got one?


I don't think anyone other than the newspaper got photos. If anyone did then I don't know about it yet. Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad I provided an opportunity for mirth! I was freaking out initially since when this last happened (11 yrs ago) I had just had both knees replaced and was finally able to stand and walk slowly. I decided to clip the overgrown shrubbery and didn't realize I was standing in a fire ant hill until they covered both lets from ankles to above my knees stinging the heck out of me. Couldn't run that time and DH heard me yelling as I hobbled across the yard to the porch. He grabbed the hose and washed them off me but by then I had over 200 bites and started going into aniphylectic (sp) shock.....long story short...friend got there with liquid benadryl before ambulance did and tada....all was well. Carried an epi-pen with me for a long time and now limit much yard work though I do love working in the yard. Today was mild and funny...I swat those suckers real fast now....LOL


There's absolutely nothing funny about fire ant bites!!!
My son (he's in his mid-50's) is very allergic to bee stings and has to keep an epi-pen with him. The last time, years ago, he was stung on the side of the foot wearing flip-flops. The dr. told him to always have on shoes when he went outside even during the summer.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


Hugs are always available for our dearest Julie! She has a lot to do in the next few months.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more roses - just because


We can never have too many flowers and roses are special!!!
Thank you...they're just lovely! I envy you going to the Hampton Court Flower Show. Hampton Court Palace is such a lovely place. Just saw a fascinating show about it on PBS(Public Broadcasting) and thoroughly enjoyed it.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Started on the July Mystery KAL last night.. I am loving the way the way she shows how to read and understand how to work from charts. I have 2 other projects that I really need to complete, have a full week of rain forecast for our area, maybe I'll truly have time to finish at least one of them. Hope to figure out for myself a method to keep projects going, I tend to start one, it will either get too complicated for me to understand, or for most just boring, I like challenges, Gwen is doing great at keeping me challenged with projects we are both doing :thumbup: She is able to explain and help when I get so confused, I am so glad that I have a "knitting" friend who is more than just a friend, true sister in every meaning of the word. Mom loves having so many daughters, she is truly amazed at the technology that enables us to communicate so easily with friends, Sisters and Brothers of the heart around the world.


How is your Mom, Marianne? I've been thinking of her. Hope she's recovered from her long sleeping spell.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How is your Mom, Marianne? I've been thinking of her. Hope she's recovered from her long sleeping spell.
> JuneK


June, Mom is doing fine, the weather is causing her much pain but that she and I both can deal with ;-) Is great to see her back to her normal self, laughing and teasing with C and I. She still doesn't have much of an appetite but at least she does try to eat. I do give her the Ensure drinks to make sure she gets enough proteins and so forth. One of her favorite treats is when I put a bit of ice and the drink in the blender and make it similar to a smoothie, have even added a banana to it, she loves it that way! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Hug, Julie. Come sit with us for awhile just to ease your mind of all you have to do - we're serving some scones and coffee and lots of love and fellowship.



5mmdpns said:


> KTP family, Julie (Lurker2) is in great need of a warm hug at the moment. She has many things to do at this time and would like some hugs but no questions to her. Thank you, Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope "your" dog is there waiting for you....this mix sounds great....have fun training a puppy.



sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful flowers and river. Thanks for sharing.
> Hi everyone, i have been out and about most of today so i am still 10 pages behind. Thinking of everyone near any fires.. too scary. Such extreme weather disasters really frighten me.
> Well i have still been searching for a dog. ... and i am meeting up with someone on Sunday to see a puppy... cavalier x maltese.. so watch this space. If i come home with it there will definately be a photo. My last dog was a cavalier and i just love them. There just hasnt been a rescue dog suitable for the last couple months and the ones i have been interested in have been gone by the time i apply. I figure if they are wanting 450 for rescue anyway i may as well get exactly what i love and start from puppy. This one is the same price. Sorry didnt mean to make such a story of it. LOL.
> Back to catching up..... Hope everyone is well or improving.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news....continued good health and lots of water!



sassafras123 said:


> AZ, Sam, Kate B. And Marieanne, thank you so much for warm wishes. I will buy book on Colitis and get smart about it. Flagyl is one strong antibiotic. Woke up today my old self and will walk Maya. Yeah.
> 
> Sugar, hope you get the pup of your dreams.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is sad that there are so many medical errors even with all the wonderful technology there is to use. Prayers for your cousin.



jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing happened to my cousin...she complained about severe pain in her side and her back hurt all the time. Finally because of another problem, she had to have a leg amputated and went into a nursing home. After several more visits to the dr. who always diagnosed it as gas and severe constipation, it was finally diagnosed as cancer. She's now confined to bed and has to lie flat almost all the time as it's too painful for her to even have the bed propped up. Drs sometimes make HUGE mistakes.
> But that makes it even worse for our loved one!!
> Sorry about the 'book'!
> JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

For Julie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{giant hug}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
You are always in my prayers. Love, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Puplover, fantastic news about your last treatment!!! I have you and your cousin in my prayer notebook. Hospice is such a wonderful organization - they helped so much with my mother - they even found someone who came and played cards with her twice a week.
Sassafras, what a scare for you. Glad you are feeling better - please take care of yourself.
Purplefi, those roses are out of this world. My soil here is a very heavy clay - but I have 3 rose bushes which seem to like where I have put them. One is my mother's that we gave her many years ago. When she moved in with us we transplanted it - the tap root wad HUGE!!! Then it started turning black, but just enough survived and now it is sitting out there with 4 or 5 beautiful pink "Helen's" roses to remind us of her.
Well, enough of this novel - off to the grocery before it rains again - I have a pond in my backyard - not a nice one like Purplefi's - just a low spot that won't drain because of the saturated soil. One wet spring the water was there so long that we had to keep chasing off a pair of ducks who wanted to nest there!! Anyway, you are all in my prayers. Love,Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
> I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


Holding you close in my heart. Many hugs and prayers for you. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
> I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}} Love you so very much. As I've always been told, when a door closes there is always a window open, one only has to be open to seeing it. Always in my thoughts and prayers, C, Mom and hold you in our hearts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: pulled a Gwennie  :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping each day gets a litte better as it gets closer to the move.



5mmdpns said:


> Holding you close in my heart. Many hugs and prayers for you. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning. It is a bright and sunny day here, the kind we need to dry up the flood area. things are working pretty well considering. I a so pleased I have received or knit l9 hats, 8 cowls 3 scarves and have had two pairs of extra warm gloves donated for the flood evacuees.

I am also informed that there are parcels coming with articles for winter wear from the US.

I just checked out our information thread telling about the new workshop which will open on the 7th and it appears that people are finding us. So the new section looks as if it is going to be a good way of letting new people or those who haven't heard of us , know about the workshops that are held on KP.

Nadene is going to teach a beautiful knitted baby sweater. She has put a lot of work into this workshop and it is going to really be a good one. 
'
I promised to let you all know about the new workshops. If you have a little one this is a lovely sweater.

If you are interest here is the link where information and pictures can be found. It is on the new section;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181936-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> can some one show me how to change these into ounces?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


1/2 liter is 2 1/8 cups
100 grams of cloves is 3 1/3 tablespoon
100 ml of oil is 3/8 cup


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


Tauranga is one of my favorite New Zealand places. we nearly settled there. so beautiful. thanks for the memories Julie!

I am glad things are going along well for you. It is a huge undertaking so try to get lots of rest.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> So much to try and keep up.
> Pontuf, love your pond and window and statue of Buddha.
> So sad about loss of firefighters in AZ. No words.
> 5, would have loved to see you in parade.
> I spent five hrs in ER today result of dehydration from side effects of Flagyl. Two bottles of IV fluid and pain and nausea meds later we are home and I feel human. Truthfully I wasn't afraid. Felt my life energy going and no fight left just sad as my 82 yr old DH will need someone to support him with medical problems. Did not know colitis could hit that strong.


Glad thar you are ok, please . Learn and pay attention to the signs n symptoms you need to be aware of. We need and want you healthy and here with us.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


WOW, would like to be their. :-D beautiful


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Glad thar you are ok, please . Learn and pay attention to the signs n symptoms you need to be aware of. We need and want you healthy and here with us.


Ditto  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a bit of thunder but I just let it pass. I know it's not going to do anything out there. :/
> 
> Safe travels to David and hope his trip has been rewarding.
> 
> ...


Sorlenna- I love your shawl on your avatar - outstanding!..


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

{{{{{Hugs for Julie}}}} always thinking of you and excited for you to begin this new chapter of your life.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't read many of the posts yet, it took me forever to find you this time. I have basically been off line since Wed. last week and wow, there are so many new posts all over KP. 

I'll go back and read the posts now, but wanted to say good morning!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I haven't read many of the posts yet, it took me forever to find you this time. I have basically been off line since Wed. last week and wow, there are so many new posts all over KP.
> 
> I'll go back and read the posts now, but wanted to say good morning!


Good morning Chickkie!!!! And how was your camping trip? Welcome back, and yes, we have been a chatty group with all our shares and cares! Zoe


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Chickkie!!!! And how was your camping trip? Welcome back, and yes, we have been a chatty group with all our shares and cares! Zoe


I had a great weekend!!! Other than the rain the first two days everything else was great but I really don't want to hear banjo's for a few days. I actually got a lot of knitting done while watching the bands, and even though many people didn't sleep well because of all the jamming going on all night, but I just stuck in my ear plugs and went to sleep. I think I must have really needed the time away and didn't realize how stressed I was. I have a corner to corner blanket on the blocking board and once it is blocked will do the border and then post the picture.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


Beautiful! I wish I could visit some day! .... Perhaps... meanwhile will make do with your lovely views online. Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will be a separate enity sorlenna - I don't think it will be any different as far as we are concerned.
> 
> sam


I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> June, Mom is doing fine, the weather is causing her much pain but that she and I both can deal with ;-) Is great to see her back to her normal self, laughing and teasing with C and I. She still doesn't have much of an appetite but at least she does try to eat. I do give her the Ensure drinks to make sure she gets enough proteins and so forth. One of her favorite treats is when I put a bit of ice and the drink in the blender and make it similar to a smoothie, have even added a banana to it, she loves it that way! :thumbup:


WOW!! That 'smoothie' sounds really good. I'm so glad she's back to her normal self. I know that's a relief for you. The pain from damp, rainy weather I completely understand...Sir Arthur is loving this weather...we've only seen fleeting glimpses of the sun for over a week. So I think this weather system that's hitting you and Gwen AND me is just constantly streaming up from FL. And wonder of wonders, we haven't had 90 degree temps for almost 10 days...and it's July...very unusual.
Give Mom a big, gentle hug from me.
Hugs to you,too.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
> I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


Sounds like things are moving along fairly quickly. I'm keeping you and Fale in my thoughts and prayers.
More hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is sad that there are so many medical errors even with all the wonderful technology there is to use. Prayers for your cousin.


Thank you...My cousin who had surgery for lung cancer is recuperating well and is in the same nursing home this cousin is in. Unfortunately, neither of them are able to visit the other. But when my sister goes to visit them, she only has to make one trip!
The home is only about a mile and half from my sister's house.
Junek


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna your avatar is beautiful

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just letting you know that it is colder, dark, wet, windy and totally dreary weather here today. Back to winter it seems. My sympathies to those suffering from the extreme weather anywhere. It is just nasty here. No luck on the house sale yet., unfortunately. I will give it a few more weeks then have a re-think about it. Wish me luck.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Just letting you know that it is colder, dark, wet, windy and totally dreary weather here today. Back to winter it seems. My sympathies to those suffering from the extreme weather anywhere. It is just nasty here. No luck on the house sale yet., unfortunately. I will give it a few more weeks then have a re-think about it. Wish me luck.


Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlenna- I love your shawl on your avatar - outstanding!..





Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna your avatar is beautiful
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you! DD gave me the inspiration. It's Ouroboros (the snake eating its own tail) at the bottom. I do have a knitted version started but had to frog and start over...story of my life. LOL

I am on the ninth section of the cape and hope to finish that part in the next day or two. I have Thursday off but he is working so I hope to get in some good knitting/writing time.

Light & love to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is covenient -- although heartbreaking to have two in the nursing home. I'm sure they can all bring to comfort to each other.

In the big city, we have all kinds of suh options, but recently at the family reunion, we decided that if possible, we'd go to the nursing home in our small hometown if need be. We'd probably know someone in the families of the people working there and since the town is so small and gossip is rampant, they'd have to treat everyone with the absolute best care or risk their reputations.



jknappva said:


> Thank you...My cousin who had surgery for lung cancer is recuperating well and is in the same nursing home this cousin is in. Unfortunately, neither of them are able to visit the other. But when my sister goes to visit them, she only has to make one trip!
> The home is only about a mile and half from my sister's house.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Luck.



martina said:


> Just letting you know that it is colder, dark, wet, windy and totally dreary weather here today. Back to winter it seems. My sympathies to those suffering from the extreme weather anywhere. It is just nasty here. No luck on the house sale yet., unfortunately. I will give it a few more weeks then have a re-think about it. Wish me luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought that's what it looked like - thanks for the clarification -- heading for self education now...it's why I love KTP -I learn so much besides knitting and crocheting. The poncho is gorgeous and I love the colors.



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! DD gave me the inspiration. It's Ouroboros (the snake eating its own tail) at the bottom. I do have a knitted version started but had to frog and start over...story of my life. LOL
> 
> I am on the ninth section of the cape and hope to finish that part in the next day or two. I have Thursday off but he is working so I hope to get in some good knitting/writing time.
> 
> Light & love to all!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is covenient -- although heartbreaking to have two in the nursing home. I'm sure they can all bring to comfort to each other.
> 
> In the big city, we have all kinds of suh options, but recently at the family reunion, we decided that if possible, we'd go to the nursing home in our small hometown if need be. We'd probably know someone in the families of the people working there and since the town is so small and gossip is rampant, they'd have to treat everyone with the absolute best care or risk their reputations.


We've had experience with nursing homes in cities and in a small town, and the care was by far better and kinder in the small town setting. Didn't have as many "extras" but the hometown feeling made up for it. And you are right, relatives and friends are in and out all the time and if there are problems, it would probably get out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Chickkie!!!! And how was your camping trip? Welcome back, and yes, we have been a chatty group with all our shares and cares! Zoe


Ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We didn't get any rain last night in Kingman - but we could sure use it..............


Pontuf said:


> Monsoon rain! Yeah!
> wellllll maybe not rain but they sure are big raindrops! We will take any moisture. Hopefully it will help the fires . I think there is rain in Prescott
> 
> Prayers


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> We've had experience with nursing homes in cities and in a small town, and the care was by far better and kinder in the small town setting. Didn't have as many "extras" but the hometown feeling made up for it. And you are right, relatives and friends are in and out all the time and if there are problems, it would probably get out.


This is in a small town...my mom was there the last years of her life. My sister lived even closer then and she was there several times a day. I also have another cousin that's been there for several years and still haven't figured out why she was there. I asked her sister once and, I swear this is what she said, "She wants someone to take care of her'! Haven't figured out how she managed to get in there or how she manages to stay!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Rookie - my DH wears size 16 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> That makes sense - and I'm using the locking plastic safety pin like markers right into the stitch rather than on the needle -- I put it down for tonight, but will pick it up in the a.m. and do the pattern instructions for the flap. Thanks for all your help!! I'll post a picture when get the first soc done and start the second. This is a pair of boot socks for DH so they're pretty large to fit his size 16 feet


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Puppy Hunting!!!!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful flowers and river. Thanks for sharing.
> Hi everyone, i have been out and about most of today so i am still 10 pages behind. Thinking of everyone near any fires.. too scary. Such extreme weather disasters really frighten me.
> Well i have still been searching for a dog. ... and i am meeting up with someone on Sunday to see a puppy... cavalier x maltese.. so watch this space. If i come home with it there will definately be a photo. My last dog was a cavalier and i just love them. There just hasnt been a rescue dog suitable for the last couple months and the ones i have been interested in have been gone by the time i apply. I figure if they are wanting 450 for rescue anyway i may as well get exactly what i love and start from puppy. This one is the same price. Sorry didnt mean to make such a story of it. LOL.
> Back to catching up..... Hope everyone is well or improving.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Hugs to you Julie!!!!!!!!!!!! (why don't I have those squiggly brackets?????????)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Joy - Mayo Clinic has a great web site on Colitis - do check it out - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> AZ, Sam, Kate B. And Marieanne, thank you so much for warm wishes. I will buy book on Colitis and get smart about it. Flagyl is one strong antibiotic. Woke up today my old self and will walk Maya. Yeah.
> 
> Sugar, hope you get the pup of your dreams.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I got my hank hand wound into a ball last night - I looked at the first page to see what we're making.......gulp - I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Started on the July Mystery KAL last night.. I am loving the way the way she shows how to read and understand how to work from charts. I have 2 other projects that I really need to complete, have a full week of rain forecast for our area, maybe I'll truly have time to finish at least one of them. Hope to figure out for myself a method to keep projects going, I tend to start one, it will either get too complicated for me to understand, or for most just boring, I like challenges, Gwen is doing great at keeping me challenged with projects we are both doing :thumbup: She is able to explain and help when I get so confused, I am so glad that I have a "knitting" friend who is more than just a friend, true sister in every meaning of the word. Mom loves having so many daughters, she is truly amazed at the technology that enables us to communicate so easily with friends, Sisters and Brothers of the heart around the world.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The water is such a beautiful color!!!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I appear to be talking to myself!!! So I am off for a while to see if I can accomplish something other than looking out the window at the Mountains............


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I appear to be talking to myself!!! So I am off for a while to see if I can accomplish something other than looking out the window at the Mountains............


Not so. Some of us are reading through posts. I wish I could look out at mountains.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Keeping all in fire zone, flood zones in prayers... well heck, I keep all this group in prayers!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Big Hugs to you Julie!!!!!!!!!!!! (why don't I have those squiggly brackets?????????)


Keyboard next to the P... upper is the {{{ lower [[[.. LOL.. not sure about keyboards for Apple products though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I got my hank hand wound into a ball last night - I looked at the first page to see what we're making.......gulp - I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PPPFFFTTTT it's not that hard, just read the instructions and all the comments and so forth, the teacher is also very helpful, I've taken one of her classes so far and have 2 more I need to take sometime. (Will I ever have time again??? ROFL) I'm here if I can help in anyway.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I appear to be talking to myself!!! So I am off for a while to see if I can accomplish something other than looking out the window at the Mountains............


I'm back again now for a short spell. The fires are so scary, but also impressive. Please stay safe, and hope the Firefighters and First Responders can also avoid danger.
About the squiggly brackets - I get them on the iPad by going to numerals then click #+= tab on the third row down extreme left of the "keyboard". {Not sure where they are on normal keyboards .... } They are on the top row 3rd and 4th from the left. Will say goodnight now as off to bed in the next hour.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I haven't read many of the posts yet, it took me forever to find you this time. I have basically been off line since Wed. last week and wow, there are so many new posts all over KP.
> 
> I'll go back and read the posts now, but wanted to say good morning!


Good morning Chickkie. I am glad you had a good time. I would have loved to hear the music with you; We are having beautiful weather here, and things in Calgary have dried up. Lots and Lots of damage and worry for those affected though. Welcome back.

Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can benefit from any and all of your sock making expertise ---none of the charts go up to 16, but I did find one with size 15 so I'm going by that (sort of)...I wanted to make a sock that fits correctly.



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Rookie - my DH wears size 16 too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can anyone share what you're making? Not the pattern or anything --- just want to find out how practical it may be - the one and only mystery KAL I joined was for beaded fingerless gloves --- I'm sure I'll make them someday, just hasn't gotten to my most practical list yet so I'm a little wary of the mystery things.



AZ Sticks said:


> I got my hank hand wound into a ball last night - I looked at the first page to see what we're making.......gulp - I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for the clean up in Calgary and prayers for all in AZ who are in danger from the fires..so scarey.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Keyboard next to the P... upper is the {{{ lower [[[.. LOL.. not sure about keyboards for Apple products though.


Macs are the same, Marianne. I din't post a response because I wasn't sure about PCs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi...your keyboard should have them (squiggly brackets)...should be on the key probably near the "P"; will have [[[ and {{{ on the same key.



AZ Sticks said:


> Big Hugs to you Julie!!!!!!!!!!!! (why don't I have those squiggly brackets?????????)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Keeping all in fire zone, flood zones in prayers... well heck, I keep all this group in prayers!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny...I hadn't ready further along when I type the same instructions ...ahhhhh.....great minds think alike....or perhaps we are just rubbing off on each other. ROFL


Marianne818 said:


> Keyboard next to the P... upper is the {{{ lower [[[.. LOL.. not sure about keyboards for Apple products though.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi what a devastating picture!
No rain in the valley either. Just hot blowing winds.
Any containment in Kingman?
Did you hear that they are going ahead with Rodeo Days in Prescott?

Pontuf

=AZ Sticks]Update from group Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is for a shawl....the KAL is with Craftsy and is their July KAL.



RookieRetiree said:


> Can anyone share what you're making? Not the pattern or anything --- just want to find out how practical it may be - the one and only mystery KAL I joined was for beaded fingerless gloves --- I'm sure I'll make them someday, just hasn't gotten to my most practical list yet so I'm a little wary of the mystery things.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
> I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


OMG!! That look scary, praying for all involved .


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! DD gave me the inspiration. It's Ouroboros (the snake eating its own tail) at the bottom. I do have a knitted version started but had to frog and start over...story of my life. LOL
> 
> I am on the ninth section of the cape and hope to finish that part in the next day or two. I have Thursday off but he is working so I hope to get in some good knitting/writing time.
> 
> Light & love to all!


Thank you for the various updates on the fires, Sorlenna. Our television news is giving only outline information although we'd heard of the deaths of the fire-fighters and that is a tragedy. My prayers are with their families and also with you and Sandi as life must be stressful at this time. The cape is a wonderful; example of yarn skills combined with a cultural symbol. I am in awe. Much in my thoughts, Valerie.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
> I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


Thank you AZ. My love and thoughts are will all of you in Arizona and New Mexico as you have the fires so close by and the stress of life at this time. I hear that daily temperatures are excessive and that must also affect health. Even though we are separated by thousands of miles, all of you are held in my heart. Must affectionately.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Got a phone call from my 2nd cousins wife,he has,been diagnised with prostate cancer and kidney cancer, they they believe two different kinds, the kidney has spread to lymphnodes in pelvis and bones, especially ribs around kidneys. We havebeen fairly close fora long time. He is 12 years older than I (60 him) we lived across the street from each other when my oldest was 3 - 4. My ex and his wife worked at same place for awhile and they triedto helpmy ex work the 12 steps. I hsve kept in touch of course and my now husband snd 2nd cousin workrd at the same place for awhile.
> 
> She is beside herself of course, he has been to sooo many drs for many different things and noone has found any if this. They are telling her 6 - 7 months. He is unable to walk without falling even with walker,hopsice is visiting and started giving him moriphine yesterday. Unfortunately it sounds like it will be much sooner.


Prayers for the whole family. What a mix of emotions as you finish your treatments and now this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you for the various updates on the fires, Sorlenna. Our television news is giving only outline information although we'd heard of the deaths of the fire-fighters and that is a tragedy. My prayers are with their families and also with you and Sandi as life must be stressful at this time. The cape is a wonderful; example of yarn skills combined with a cultural symbol. I am in awe. Much in my thoughts, Valerie.


Thank you. I love mythology and folklore and wish I knew more about it.

Our fires are far enough away at the moment, but it's always a worrisome thing. If we could all get some rain, it would get better, but of course we can't control that. I just keep hoping!

I'm working on panel #10 for the cape--one more, I think, and then I will get to the hood (hoping to make it that far tonight). We shall see!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
> I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


you go jules. do what you gotta do.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> you go jules. do what you gotta do.


From me too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I appear to be talking to myself!!! So I am off for a while to see if I can accomplish something other than looking out the window at the Mountains............


i would be a nervous wreck AZ, yrs ago and i mean yrs ago, i still lived at home, mom and dads home looked off a bluff and then after a half mile trek another huge mt. someone on a 4 wheeler we suspected set a fire, well the fire fighters had to go in on 4 wheelers and the like, to get to it, we could watch from moms deck we could see the fire and their course and we listened to them on the scanner. it was a sm fire, but was so unnerving to see that going on, lands if i looked out and saw your sights i would just be a nervous ninny. so sad for all the families of ffighters. come on mother nature help them out.
sassafrace, please do take care. i have been reading along, the boys were here today also, we went to eat with the primetimers for lunch, then to n home to see dad yesterday he was 83, i took him a couple cooked sweet potatoes, even though he had just eaten his lunch, he had to have one of them. i plan to sleep in tomorrow, i never caught the cat, i called the vet to tell them not to expect us, hate for them to hold a place for us and not be able to be there, i may try again, just randomly and see if they would just work her in. worth a try. later


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

1/2 liter= 325 ml 1 cup= 240 ml so approx 1 cup + 3 oz. or 1 1/2 cup.
100 ml = 3 1/3 oz.
100 grams=?Sorry I am unsure of the equivalent.
Marlark Marge .


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sassafras: When I have bowel problems I eat many popsicile, sherbet and broth so that I don't get into this problem. It may also be necessary to replace potassium as if it low diarrhea and its inflammation persist. Marlark Marge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pullover, yeah for you on finishing last treatment.
June, RookieRetiree, AZ, SouthernGal thank you.
AZ Williams checkout Mayo site. Have microscopic colitis which is supposed to be less severe.
SouthernGal hope you catch that Tom ca't.
Finished one fingerless mitt up to thumb increase on second.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

HUGS to you Julie. I love the landscape picture. May it provide you with peace when things seem otherwise. 
AZ WOW! I pray for your safety and others in danger. 
Shirley....I love the sweater workshop. I make alot of sweaters in the 12-24 month size so I might follow it. I am not sure I have the time to make it right now. It is beautiful though.
Kathy...enjoy that cup of coffee with Sam and sorting through those totes. 

I think I am going to need to set a timer when food is on the stove and I am enjoying the tea party. I managed to boil my pot dry. Now for the lovely clean-up which I have already started. 
Take care. My DH says it feels more like March or October than July. Turned the AC off a few days ago and have the windows open. DH put on a sweatshirt. One more day to work this week and then I am taking advantage of having a 4 day weekend. Sure beats the 1 day weekend I usually get and sometimes the 0 day weekends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer you made me feel better saying you need to set a timer...lately I have burned more burgers because I get online and I DO set a timer but zone out concentrating on the KTP!!! ROFL....just burned the burgers tonight...again. LOL



pacer said:


> HUGS to you Julie. I love the landscape picture. May it provide you with peace when things seem otherwise.
> AZ WOW! I pray for your safety and others in danger.
> Shirley....I love the sweater workshop. I make alot of sweaters in the 12-24 month size so I might follow it. I am not sure I have the time to make it right now. It is beautiful though.
> Kathy...enjoy that cup of coffee with Sam and sorting through those totes.
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing happened to my cousin...she complained about severe pain in her side and her back hurt all the time. Finally because of another problem, she had to have a leg amputated and went into a nursing home. After several more visits to the dr. who always diagnosed it as gas and severe constipation, it was finally diagnosed as cancer. She's now confined to bed and has to lie flat almost all the time as it's too painful for her to even have the bed propped up. Drs sometimes make HUGE mistakes.
> But that makes it even worse for our loved one!!
> Sorry about the 'book'!
> JuneK


I have often in my medical experience found when things are bizarre and defy diagnosis they end up Ca somewhere. Intractible pain is often of the spine. Marlark Marge
PS So keep pursuing when the doctor can not explain.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer you made me feel better saying you need to set a timer...lately I have burned more burgers because I get online and I DO set a timer but zone out concentrating on the KTP!!! ROFL....just burned the burgers tonight...again. LOL


I set the timer for everything including tea steeping. The problem is when I go out and start talking to my neighbor.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all,

Had a nice chat and knit with Sam today. Lost track of time and had to stop at store for hamburger buns for supper. Thankfully didn't make the family wait. 

Prayers going up for the firefighters and people affected by the fires. Been closer to wildfires than what I liked; one within a mile of where I lived. But nothing like the ones in northern AZ. Stay safe.

Prayers also to all who need them with family members ill. 

Julie, good news about the flight and baggage. Keep strong. Have Fale and you in my thoughts.

Crocheted two little girl head scarves today. Haven't found anything I want to knit yet. Found some crocheted fingerless gloves I may try. 

Gwennie, be careful with those fire ants. They are nasty.

Forgot to post ghe hat so will now.

Hugs to all,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well me too on a normal day - but today the mountains are on fire - so it's not so pretty. Sorry I missed you maybe we can chat later! luv-AZ


martina said:


> Not so. Some of us are reading through posts. I wish I could look out at mountains.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Brill!!!!!!!!!! I looked and looked .........duh..........


Marianne818 said:


> Keyboard next to the P... upper is the {{{ lower [[[.. LOL.. not sure about keyboards for Apple products though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have my strip knitted and just watched the garter tab utube tute - I'll get it figured out.


Marianne818 said:


> PPPFFFTTTT it's not that hard, just read the instructions and all the comments and so forth, the teacher is also very helpful, I've taken one of her classes so far and have 2 more I need to take sometime. (Will I ever have time again??? ROFL) I'm here if I can help in anyway.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! I will check it out on my iPad later...........


TNS said:


> I'm back again now for a short spell. The fires are so scary, but also impressive. Please stay safe, and hope the Firefighters and First Responders can also avoid danger.
> About the squiggly brackets - I get them on the iPad by going to numerals then click #+= tab on the third row down extreme left of the "keyboard". {Not sure where they are on normal keyboards .... } They are on the top row 3rd and 4th from the left. Will say goodnight now as off to bed in the next hour.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Kehinkle: Lovely hat and color.
Julie: Thoughts and prayers: and pay order:
Paid to the account of Julie of KP
1 barrel of patience, ! truck load of strenght,
a carload of well wishes, a wheelbarrow of love,
7 bundles of energy, and a truckload of humor.
Use sparingly as needed. Marlark marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Never made a sock.......... so I'm waiting for you to figure out the size 16 kiddo!!! luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> I can benefit from any and all of your sock making expertise ---none of the charts go up to 16, but I did find one with size 15 so I'm going by that (sort of)...I wanted to make a sock that fits correctly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Took me three years to find the backwards slash!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's the Blue Angel Shawl - lace and #1 yarn - way out of my comfort zone but that's the point. I'm really kind of excited......


RookieRetiree said:


> Can anyone share what you're making? Not the pattern or anything --- just want to find out how practical it may be - the one and only mystery KAL I joined was for beaded fingerless gloves --- I'm sure I'll make them someday, just hasn't gotten to my most practical list yet so I'm a little wary of the mystery things.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prayers going up for the firefighters and people affected by the fires out in AZ. Here in Canada we support them too. The firefighters in Winnipeg, Manitoba are doing what they can, they are raising funds for the families of the firefighters who died, and they are going down to their funerals. There is a news item about this and the Winnipeg Goldeyes are a baseball team, semi-pro, who are honoring those who died in the AZ fires. Zoe 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/07/02/mb-fire-crews-raise-money-arizona-winnipeg.html


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Rookie!!!!!!!!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for the clean up in Calgary and prayers for all in AZ who are in danger from the fires..so scarey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Kehinkle: Lovely hat and color.
> Julie: Thoughts and prayers: and pay order:
> Paid to the account of Julie of KP
> 1 barrel of patience, ! truck load of strenght,
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No containment here yet- I hadn't heard about the Rodeo Days.........It's hard to know what the right thing to do in that situation is - the lost Firefighters would probably want the "show to go on". I hope they do some type of tribute.


Pontuf said:


> Oh Sandi what a devastating picture!
> No rain in the valley either. Just hot blowing winds.
> Any containment in Kingman?
> Did you hear that they are going ahead with Rodeo Days in Prescott?
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Patches-


Patches39 said:


> OMG!! That look scary, praying for all involved .


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Valerie - we are safe and only inconvenienced with the smoke - but our Firefighters are out there and our "neighbors" are facing losing their homes


ptofValerie said:


> Thank you for the various updates on the fires, Sorlenna. Our television news is giving only outline information although we'd heard of the deaths of the fire-fighters and that is a tragedy. My prayers are with their families and also with you and Sandi as life must be stressful at this time. The cape is a wonderful; example of yarn skills combined with a cultural symbol. I am in awe. Much in my thoughts, Valerie.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!and Thanks!


ptofValerie said:


> Thank you AZ. My love and thoughts are will all of you in Arizona and New Mexico as you have the fires so close by and the stress of life at this time. I hear that daily temperatures are excessive and that must also affect health. Even though we are separated by thousands of miles, all of you are held in my heart. Must affectionately.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

From your lips SoGal - I keep hoping for rain!!!!!!! Glad Dad was happy with his sweet potatoe - bless his heart!!


Southern Gal said:


> i would be a nervous wreck AZ, yrs ago and i mean yrs ago, i still lived at home, mom and dads home looked off a bluff and then after a half mile trek another huge mt. someone on a 4 wheeler we suspected set a fire, well the fire fighters had to go in on 4 wheelers and the like, to get to it, we could watch from moms deck we could see the fire and their course and we listened to them on the scanner. it was a sm fire, but was so unnerving to see that going on, lands if i looked out and saw your sights i would just be a nervous ninny. so sad for all the families of ffighters. come on mother nature help them out.
> sassafrace, please do take care. i have been reading along, the boys were here today also, we went to eat with the primetimers for lunch, then to n home to see dad yesterday he was 83, i took him a couple cooked sweet potatoes, even though he had just eaten his lunch, he had to have one of them. i plan to sleep in tomorrow, i never caught the cat, i called the vet to tell them not to expect us, hate for them to hold a place for us and not be able to be there, i may try again, just randomly and see if they would just work her in. worth a try. later


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took me three years to find the backwards slash!


  there I don't feel so bad.......thanks J!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this info 5!!!!!!!!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> Prayers going up for the firefighters and people affected by the fires out in AZ. Here in Canada we support them too. The firefighters in Winnipeg, Manitoba are doing what they can, they are raising funds for the families of the firefighters who died, and they are going down to their funerals. There is a news item about this and the Winnipeg Goldeyes are a baseball team, semi-pro, who are honoring those who died in the AZ fires. Zoe
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/07/02/mb-fire-crews-raise-money-arizona-winnipeg.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi - sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 21 June '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-179309-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182126-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come one ktp - let's pray for rain in a big way.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
> I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look to the left of the "P" key - you use the shift key with them - {{{{{{{let it rain}}}}}}}

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Big Hugs to you Julie!!!!!!!!!!!! (why don't I have those squiggly brackets?????????)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what are you knitting?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I got my hank hand wound into a ball last night - I looked at the first page to see what we're making.......gulp - I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> come one ktp - let's pray for rain in a big way.
> 
> sam


we'll pray to send you some of ours!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and some of ours.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> we'll pray to send you some of ours!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for this info 5!!!!!!!!!!!


You are most welcome Sandi. The attitude of our Winnipeg firemen is very typical of Canadians. We do love to help and support others, and who better than our dearest neighbours. As I have a lot of family in Winnipeg and I was born just outside of Winnipeg, Manitoba, this story really touched my heart.

I agree Sam, we do need to pray for rain to fall on AZ and all the places where fire is threatening homes and lives. In Labrador, residents of one town that was evacuated by air due to fires, were allowed to return home this past weekend. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can anyone share what you're making? Not the pattern or anything --- just want to find out how practical it may be - the one and only mystery KAL I joined was for beaded fingerless gloves --- I'm sure I'll make them someday, just hasn't gotten to my most practical list yet so I'm a little wary of the mystery things.


I am on the Craftsy KAL, it is a beautiful shawl, I have cast it on but haven't worked on it since. Have to finish 2 other projects first. Or at least one more, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Macs are the same, Marianne. I din't post a response because I wasn't sure about PCs.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> come one ktp - let's pray for rain in a big way.
> 
> sam


You got it!  praying now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny...I hadn't ready further along when I type the same instructions ...ahhhhh.....great minds think alike....or perhaps we are just rubbing off on each other. ROFL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Brill!!!!!!!!!! I looked and looked .........duh..........


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Kehinkle: Lovely hat and color.
> Julie: Thoughts and prayers: and pay order:
> Paid to the account of Julie of KP
> 1 barrel of patience, ! truck load of strenght,
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took me three years to find the backwards slash!


 :lol: :-D  :thumbup: Well, hey at least you found it!! I won't tell how long it took me to realize that I didn't have to turn this thing off if I stepped away for just a few minutes. I kept shutting it down and restarting it. Odd I never did that on the PC.. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> come one ktp - let's pray for rain in a big way.
> 
> sam


Have been and will do :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> and some of ours.
> 
> sam


and LOTS of ours!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Julie...how we all feel for you. Stay strong and let us surround you in our arms with love. HUGS...HUGS...and MORE HUGS.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonder if the newspaper would give you a picture ...one with you in it.



5mmdpns said:


> I don't think anyone other than the newspaper got photos. If anyone did then I don't know about it yet. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening. 
Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has the flooding subsided in Canada? I hadn't heard. Prayers for all of the firefighters, first responders, volunteers, and everyone battling these devastating disasters. I know the damage must be overwhelming.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We were supposed to have rain for most of today, but the skies were clear with puffs of white clouds now and then. They are saying we will be under flash flood watch from midnight tonight till late on Friday evening. 
C helped me weed the veggie garden this afternoon, of course I had to keep watch on what she was pulling, she can't tell a weed from a plant unless it has a pretty flower on it :roll: With all the rain we've been having by the time we get the lawn mowed and weed whacked, I'm too tired to tend the garden. Needless to say it was hard to find the plants among the weeds  But it is all taken care of now and the tomato plants are in their cages. Have 3 tiny bell peppers, and about 6 small tomatoes. We pulled the last of the carrots and radishes, gave some to the neighbors and diced up the rest for our dinner salads. Saved a few of the carrots for the slaw for the 4th's dinner of course :thumbup: 
I'm caught up with the reading so I think I am going to spend some time with mom and her movie, she's really into the old black and white movies lately. At least there are no cuss words in those!!! These days the drop the F bomb at the drop of a hat.. just don't see the need in that at all. 
Praying for rain for all the dry areas, dry weather for those that are flooding.. Has anyone heard of drawing a turtle in the dirt to help bring on rain??? We did it when we lived in CO, it rained 2 days later.. probably a coincidence but since we had no tv or radio we never knew what the forecast was. 
When I lived in CO I came home for lunch one day, let the dogs out into their run when I did I smelled smoke, looked outside and the canyon behind my house was on fire.. my boss pulled up and told me to get my mom and DH and anything I wanted to save out of there NOW! I did.. sent them out in DH's car with my papers and such and my 2 dogs. I stayed and worked watering down my house and DH's house.. (long story that one) he had a propane tank so hooked a water hose on it.. I soaked down everything I could.. had 2 sprinklers going full blast.. plus the neighbors were out doing the same for their places. (I had a well) 3 hours went by, the flames were right at the drop off behind my house.. I was ready to hop in my truck and leave when 4 firemen (including one of my bosses) ran up, started up the chain saws and spraying down the years of built up pine needles. They only lost one house in that fire, it was vacant thank goodness. I gained a lot of respect for these guys and they told me that my getting everyone out soaking down their houses and tanks and the run off from the excess water probably saved a lot of the properties. Until that fire, it was against the law to "remove" anything from the canyon, no pine needles or down trees it was a "green space" and was to be left alone. After that fire, even the firemen and the wildlife people were out clearing all the green spaces in the town!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Wonder if the newspaper would give you a picture ...one with you in it.


As I get our local paper every week, I shall just have to wait and see. Usually our newspaper guy will give two full pages of colored pictures of our Canada Day parade. We will see. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


Welcome Home NanaCaren and Jamie!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


Welcome home! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to see you are safely home, Caren and Jamie.

Thanks for the prayers for rain! We can use it all over the southwest (and northwest, too).

I have 11 panels on the cape! Yay! So...now it's figure out the hood time...or give up and make a collar. LOL I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Has the flooding subsided in Canada? I hadn't heard. Prayers for all of the firefighters, first responders, volunteers, and everyone battling these devastating disasters. I know the damage must be overwhelming.


The flood waters are receding. There are some homes that will never be liveable in again and will be demolished. It is estimated that the cost to Calgary alone is somewhere about $256.6 million. 
The Calgary Stampede has quite a few venues cancelled and others events are being moved to outlying towns. There is a lot of clean-up and repairs to be made to much of the venues where the Stampede events were to be held. The parade route has to be all changed. I believe Chris Hadfield is the Calgary Parade's Grand Marshall this year. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> You are most welcome Sandi. The attitude of our Winnipeg firemen is very typical of Canadians. We do love to help and support others, and who better than our dearest neighbours. As I have a lot of family in Winnipeg and I was born just outside of Winnipeg, Manitoba, this story really touched my heart.
> 
> I agree Sam, we do need to pray for rain to fall on AZ and all the places where fire is threatening homes and lives. In Labrador, residents of one town that was evacuated by air due to fires, were allowed to return home this past weekend. Zoe


Cool picture. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


Neat, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

We are having beautiful weather here, and things in Calgary have dried up. Lots and Lots of damage and worry for those affected though. Welcome back.
Shirley


Shirley....still on for the rodeo?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Cool picture. :-D


Thanks, I thought is was pretty wet! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Home NanaCaren and Jamie!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ...I made the squash casserole.... used tiny zukes and yellow and green small summer squash. Tonight had leftovers...DH said oh great...again...I love this dish. Cooked in the toaster oven because less heat. Weather suppose to break tomorrow and cool down a little...today 100s.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I went to Montana when the Bitterroot Valley was ablaze. Our team supported the firefighters coming to help from Canada, NZ and Australia. Canadians said ...we fight fire with water...here you use dirt. HeeHee. Our camp was like a bed and breakfast while they waited to be assigned. They gave out pins of Roos and souvenirs from their parks. Great people with unbelievable support.

and A


5mmdpns said:


> Prayers going up for the firefighters and people affected by the fires out in AZ. Here in Canada we support them too. The firefighters in Winnipeg, Manitoba are doing what they can, they are raising funds for the families of the firefighters who died, and they are going down to their funerals. There is a news item about this and the Winnipeg Goldeyes are a baseball team, semi-pro, who are honoring those who died in the AZ fires. Zoe
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/07/02/mb-fire-crews-raise-money-arizona-winnipeg.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok---you're on...I'll let you know how it turns out --- so far so good. I'm really liking these and glad that I have enough of the yarn to make myself a pair of socks also, but my size 7.5 will seem like 1/2 the work!

But, I'm sure you don't want superwash merino wool DK weight boot socks for DH - once I convert to a dress pair of socks, I'll share those learnings also.


AZ Sticks said:


> Never made a sock.......... so I'm waiting for you to figure out the size 16 kiddo!!! luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it will be beautiful -- I've not attempted a lace weight project yet, but it's on my to do list for next year - this year's list is socks and intarsia--getting 1/2 of the list ready to check off.



AZ Sticks said:


> It's the Blue Angel Shawl - lace and #1 yarn - way out of my comfort zone but that's the point. I'm really kind of excited......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> We are having beautiful weather here, and things in Calgary have dried up. Lots and Lots of damage and worry for those affected though. Welcome back.
> Shirley
> 
> Shirley....still on for the rodeo?


I just can't see them having the stampede but they say they will. They can't use all the facilities. Our saddledome is not able to open because of flooding so the big name entertainers have been cancelled. the barns were flooded. They have no hotel space as the people who are homeless are staying in some of the hotels, The stampede board has pumps and big machines andhave managed to clean the grounds but the barns are unusable. I feel and so do a lot of us, that if they had used their machines and pumps to help those whose houses were flooded they would have been better to do so. we will see what they do. It won't be the regular stampede if they have it at all. I can't see it, but some people think it will be a morale booster. If I had a flooded house that would be the last place I would go or would be thinking of. So the answer is possibly, not problably.

Calgarians are divided. I just feel that the timing is wrong and would like to see them postpone it. but then I am one person.

Things are slowly drying out but our saddle dome is a real mess, there is worry about our hockey team having a place next year as It sounds as if it is worse than first thought. so we will see.

Prayers for those who are dealing with no homes left, and also the firefighters in Arizona. so sad - all young men and husbands and fathers. The stampede doesn't seem that important to me.

It will be back, and I understand in some ways as there has never been a year it hasn't been held to my knowledge.
Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter plus one of my very good friends are widows with small children and they have started local chapters of widow/widowers support groups. They are reaching out to the firefighters' families. I know many people who are praying and doing whatever they can.



5mmdpns said:


> Prayers going up for the firefighters and people affected by the fires out in AZ. Here in Canada we support them too. The firefighters in Winnipeg, Manitoba are doing what they can, they are raising funds for the families of the firefighters who died, and they are going down to their funerals. There is a news item about this and the Winnipeg Goldeyes are a baseball team, semi-pro, who are honoring those who died in the AZ fires. Zoe
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/story/2013/07/02/mb-fire-crews-raise-money-arizona-winnipeg.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful news - there's no place like home and I'll bet you were welcomed as returning royalty (which you are!). Glad to have you back and full of new memories.



NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We could check the paper's website and see if it's posted there!? Just need the name of the newspaper!!


Ezenby said:


> Wonder if the newspaper would give you a picture ...one with you in it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The flood waters are receding. There are some homes that will never be liveable in again and will be demolished. It is estimated that the cost to Calgary alone is somewhere about $256.6 million.
> The Calgary Stampede has quite a few venues cancelled and others events are being moved to outlying towns. There is a lot of clean-up and repairs to be made to much of the venues where the Stampede events were to be held. The parade route has to be all changed. I believe Chris Hadfield is the Calgary Parade's Grand Marshall this year. Zoe


-----------------------
You are correct. However there is a growing feeling that it might be a very very small stampede if it is held at all. It was announced tonight that the saddledome arena is not ready and that all the major acts have been cancelled, unless other arrangements can be made which doesn't appear probable. There definitely will be a parade. You are right as Usual Zoe, Chris Hadfield is the parade marshall. The Parade route has changed and I don't know how many people will go. remember that 90% of Calgarians were not affected by the flood , personally, but we are all affected emotionally.

The Barns were flooded. A lot of us feel they should have postponed it. We will see -- a lot of Calgarians would rather see the pumps and heavy duty equipment owned by the Stampede which have been put into clearing the grounds and the saddledome would have been better spent on the flooded areas, in Calgary and in the Reservations and small towns. We will see. The paper and TV news have been announcing each day, more and more venues that are affected. I do believe our pancakes breakfasts in all the parking lots, and that type of thing will carry on. I haven't heard anything about the midway rides. I will let you know on Friday what happens. Wish us luck! The cost is expected to reach billions of dollars throughout the Province. Designer.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is for the mystery kal - it is a shawl - the first lace weight yarn and pattern I have done!


thewren said:


> and what are you knitting?
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome home to you both!


NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome home, Caren. So happy that you both enjoyed your holiday so much. Looking forward to getting to meet you at Sam's.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

And in my area of the upper Ottawa Valley we have been smelling smoke from fires in the north western part of Quebec for the past few days.



5mmdpns said:


> You are most welcome Sandi. The attitude of our Winnipeg firemen is very typical of Canadians. We do love to help and support others, and who better than our dearest neighbours. As I have a lot of family in Winnipeg and I was born just outside of Winnipeg, Manitoba, this story really touched my heart.
> 
> I agree Sam, we do need to pray for rain to fall on AZ and all the places where fire is threatening homes and lives. In Labrador, residents of one town that was evacuated by air due to fires, were allowed to return home this past weekend. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you liked it! And I hope your DH liked it the first time! That sounds like something my DH would say!!! We have a couple more days before we drop below 100. Take care and stay cool.



Ezenby said:


> AZ...I made the squash casserole.... used tiny zukes and yellow and green small summer squash. Tonight had leftovers...DH said oh great...again...I love this dish. Cooked in the toaster oven because less heat. Weather suppose to break tomorrow and cool down a little...today 100s.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The boot socks would get worn long before the dress socks around here!


RookieRetiree said:


> Ok---you're on...I'll let you know how it turns out --- so far so good. I'm really liking these and glad that I have enough of the yarn to make myself a pair of socks also, but my size 7.5 will seem like 1/2 the work!
> 
> But, I'm sure you don't want superwash merino wool DK weight boot socks for DH - once I convert to a dress pair of socks, I'll share those learnings also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We could check the paper's website and see if it's posted there!? Just need the name of the newspaper!!


As our local paper does not have a web address, I think that would slightly be impossible. But there might be a picture or two from our neighbouring town's newspaper. I will have to check and see. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Please thank your daughter for me - it takes such a strong person to turn tragedy into positive energy. 


RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter plus one of my very good friends are widows with small children and they have started local chapters of widow/widowers support groups. They are reaching out to the firefighters' families. I know many people who are praying and doing whatever they can.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

He really liked it...and the second time was even better.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so glad you liked it! And I hope your DH liked it the first time! That sounds like something my DH would say!!! We have a couple more days before we drop below 100. Take care and stay cool.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ok---you're on...I'll let you know how it turns out --- so far so good. I'm really liking these and glad that I have enough of the yarn to make myself a pair of socks also, but my size 7.5 will seem like 1/2 the work!
> 
> But, I'm sure you don't want superwash merino wool DK weight boot socks for DH - once I convert to a dress pair of socks, I'll share those learnings also.


Actually the wool for the boot socks are one of the best yarns for knitting him a pair for the boot socks. This is because the wool will not chaff his skin, unless he has allergies to wool. Also the wool will keep his feet dry from sweat. To figure out the number of stitches you would need to knit him socks that will fit him is quite simple.

You take his ankle circumference measurement, at the top of where the heel flap starts. (You should also take the circumference of where the cuff of the sock will sit on his calf if this circumference is greater than the ankle, then use this measurement for calculating the number of cast on stitches.) Use inches for measuring. Make a gauge swatch with the yarn and needles you will use. Then it is simple math.
ankle circumference in inches X stitches per inch of your gauge = number of stitches to cast on

If the calf circumference measurement is greater, then use that number for determining the cast on stitches.

The basic sock construction is a mathematical construction based on halves. For this I am going to use my own random number of cast on stitches.

-Cast on 80 stitches. (If the calf measurement calls for a cast on of 90 stitches, then do 90 stitches.)
-Knit the cuff for at least 2 inches. Then knit the leg. (If you used 90 stitches for cast on, then you will need to decrease by 10 stitches about an inch before you start the heel flap so that you will have 80 stitches on your needles. Which means you would knit two together evenly on one round. ie stitches 10 & 11 knit together, 20 & 21 knit together, etc.)
-Heel flap done on 40 stitches for about 40 rows or so depending on his heel length measured at the back of his heel.
-Turn the heel using short rows. You will knit 20 stitches plus 2, knit two together, slip the next stitch, turn and purl back 5 stitches, purl two together, slip the next stitch, turn, knit to the little "gap", knit the slipped stitch and the next one together, slip the next stitch, turn and purl back to the "gap", etc. 
-Pick up 20 stitches along the heel flap plus 1 stitch below in the corner of the gusset and knit them. Keep knitting across the instep stitches until you reach the other side of the heel flap where you will again pick up 20 stitches plus 1 and knit them. You are now knitting completely in the round again. 
-Decrease the stitches by two every other round at the gusset for shaping until you again reach 80 stitches.
-Knit the foot until you are two inches from the tip of the large toe, then begin your toe decreases.
-Close off the toe with the Kitchener stitch or the round toe method.
Hope this makes sense. Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome home, Caren and Jamie. Rest up for the next adventure.

Shirley, hard to tell what would be right, having the Stampede or not. Might raise morale but also tick people off. Hope things continue to improve. 

Off to bed now. See you all in the morning.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Puplover, fantastic news about your last treatment!!! I have you and your cousin in my prayer notebook. Hospice is such a wonderful organization - they helped so much with my mother - they even found someone who came and played cards with her twice a week.
> Sassafras, what a scare for you. Glad you are feeling better - please take care of yourself.
> Purplefi, those roses are out of this world. My soil here is a very heavy clay - but I have 3 rose bushes which seem to like where I have put them. One is my mother's that we gave her many years ago. When she moved in with us we transplanted it - the tap root wad HUGE!!! Then it started turning black, but just enough survived and now it is sitting out there with 4 or 5 beautiful pink "Helen's" roses to remind us of her.
> Well, enough of this novel - off to the grocery before it rains again - I have a pond in my backyard - not a nice one like Purplefi's - just a low spot that won't drain because of the saturated soil. One wet spring the water was there so long that we had to keep chasing off a pair of ducks who wanted to nest there!! Anyway, you are all in my prayers. Love,Paula


MAybe you need to turn the pond into a proper pond!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> He really liked it...and the second time was even better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
> I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


Th ephoto is lovely- just a shame it reprsents such terrible devastation to families and land. Lightening would be one of the last things you need right now. And lots of rain- what a shame the rain from Alberta couldn't have been moved to you instead!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Keyboard next to the P... upper is the {{{ lower [[[.. LOL.. not sure about keyboards for Apple products though.


Same on my apple keyboard


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> We've had experience with nursing homes in cities and in a small town, and the care was by far better and kinder in the small town setting. Didn't have as many "extras" but the hometown feeling made up for it. And you are right, relatives and friends are in and out all the time and if there are problems, it would probably get out.


My MIL has just admitted that she needs to move into a nursing home. Unfortunately the one inher small town has no beds. However she is going in there for respite next month and hopefully there will be a bed for her by the time it she finishes respite- or there are ways to juggle things as well. But this is a real answer to prayer as she has been adament that she was not going in there. But this is a small town so will be interesting to see how she enjoys it once she is in there. She has been at her DDs for the last few months since breaaking her hip and realises that the home is the only way she can move back to the town she has lived in since she got married over 55 years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> HUGS to you Julie. I love the landscape picture. May it provide you with peace when things seem otherwise.
> AZ WOW! I pray for your safety and others in danger.
> Shirley....I love the sweater workshop. I make alot of sweaters in the 12-24 month size so I might follow it. I am not sure I have the time to make it right now. It is beautiful though.
> Kathy...enjoy that cup of coffee with Sam and sorting through those totes.
> ...


boil sodium bicarbonate in water in the pan and it works wonders. Told my scientist brother about this one day and he thought through the chemical reactions and figured it would work! Which it does. No amounts sorry- I just throw some in and make sure I have enough water to boil away for a while without boiling dry again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As I get our local paper every week, I shall just have to wait and see. Usually our newspaper guy will give two full pages of colored pictures of our Canada Day parade. We will see. Zoe


Our local paper when in a large country town used to have all the photos they took for sale even if they didn't publish them.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


Happy to hear that you and Jamie are home safely, NanaCaren. I'm sure I speak for many when saying that we all enjoyed the very personal accounts of your visit and meeting with Tessa when on the south English coast. Oh the fun you'll have when telling travellers' tales and knitting the yarn from at least one kit!! Today is going to be one to remember as it is Graduation Day for the students of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology at Queen's University Belfast. One of my dearest students will graduate with a PhD this afternoon. She started her academic career a bit later than many and I can't wait to see her in her splendid red and purple gown. I'm in the Academic Procession so I'll be similarly dressed and I CAN'T WAIT. I'll be clapping with far too much enthusiasm as she receives her degree from the Vice Chancellor. Hurray for hard-working students the world over.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We will take all the rain we can get at the moment!


darowil said:


> Th ephoto is lovely- just a shame it reprsents such terrible devastation to families and land. Lightening would be one of the last things you need right now. And lots of rain- what a shame the rain from Alberta couldn't have been moved to you instead!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope the move goes smoothly for her. She may find that being back in her hometown is more important than being in her "home".


darowil said:


> My MIL has just admitted that she needs to move into a nursing home. Unfortunately the one inher small town has no beds. However she is going in there for respite next month and hopefully there will be a bed for her by the time it she finishes respite- or there are ways to juggle things as well. But this is a real answer to prayer as she has been adament that she was not going in there. But this is a small town so will be interesting to see how she enjoys it once she is in there. She has been at her DDs for the last few months since breaaking her hip and realises that the home is the only way she can move back to the town she has lived in since she got married over 55 years ago.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hip hip hurray for all the grads!


ptofValerie said:


> Happy to hear that you and Jamie are home safely, NanaCaren. I'm sure I speak for many when saying that we all enjoyed the very personal accounts of your visit and meeting with Tessa when on the south English coast. Oh the fun you'll have when telling travellers' tales and knitting the yarn from at least one kit!! Today is going to be one to remember as it is Graduation Day for the students of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology at Queen's University Belfast. One of my dearest students will graduate with a PhD this afternoon. She started her academic career a bit later than many and I can't wait to see her in her splendid red and purple gown. I'm in the Academic Procession so I'll be similarly dressed and I CAN'T WAIT. I'll be clapping with far too much enthusiasm as she receives her degree from the Vice Chancellor. Hurray for hard-working students the world over.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> boil sodium bicarbonate in water in the pan and it works wonders. Told my scientist brother about this one day and he thought through the chemical reactions and figured it would work! Which it does. No amounts sorry- I just throw some in and make sure I have enough water to boil away for a while without boiling dry again!


A useful tip, thanks. I too have been known to burn a pan or two..... :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hip hip hurray for all the grads!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And for their supervisors, especially Valerie. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just got this message from admin. sam
> 
> I'm working on extending the scope of the Swaps/Group Activities section to include KALs and periodicals.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning - I have had a few emails - PM's and FB messages so I wanted to check in. The Dean Peak fire in the Hualapai Mountains outside of Kingman is about 20 miles away on the other side of the valley at about 7000'. We can smell and see the smoke and the mountains were glowing last night. The closest structures are cabins 4-5 miles away - the fire is uncontained at 25 square miles and will need to be fought from the air. But we are in no danger - Our flag is flying at half staff for the loss of life of the Firefighters out of Prescott at the Yarnell Fire which is about 100 miles away and our hearts are with all of the First Responders as they go about their work. Please keep them and their families and friends in your thoughts - thanks for the concern - I am a few pages behind at the moment - but I will try and catch up sometime today. luv-AZ


So glad you are in no danger. It is indeed a sad thing, prayers continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Firstly my thoughts are with those who are cuaght up in the terrible fires.
> 
> NanaCaren have a safe journey home
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am having quite the day here with celebrations and stuff going on! I mowed the front lawn at 9AM.
> Then got the scooter all decked out in my fishing gear. Got my long sleeved red blouse on and my red hat. Picnic cooer filled with drinks and an apple (for my friend's horse that she rode as part of the riding stable crew). I rode the scooter in my town's Canada Day parade with 3 other scooters from town. We had a blast doing circles and racing up and down. We were behind the town float that had our mayor who was tossing out candies to the kids. It was a fun day for everyone!!! (hahahah, even honked my scooter horn a few times!!!!!) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like you had a grand time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished mowing the front and side yards a bit ago. Of course, when I stepped off the mower in the last section landed smack dab in a fire ant bed and immediately my feet were covered. YEOW!!! Was able to get them off me pretty quickly and rushed into the house and shower. Whew! Then I went and joined DD out on the deck; she was sunbathing. I very rarely do that but fell asleep and had a nice nap stretched out in the sun. Must say the heat from the sun was very relaxing on my muscles.


I hate, absolutely hate, fire ants, can't find a single good reason that they were put upon the earth, of course I have a sever allergic reaction to them, not life threatening, but really bad. :evil: 
I guess you needed the heat and nap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Woot Woot Woot!!! So glad to hear this pup- and good luck on the job!!!!!!!!!!!


I second that, well probably somewhere closer to twentysecond since I'm so far behind... But the sentiment is the same. :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It is cold and wet here this morning, but nevertheless, I am going to pretend it is summer and post a favourite warm-weather recipe. It takes very few ingredients and minimal preparation, so what could be better?


ETON MESS

1lb/ 500gm Strawberries
1 pt/ 500gm Double (Heavy) cream
I pack meringues 
A little sugar

The exact quantities are not important.

Wash and hull the strawberries. Put half of them in the blender with a little sugar and chop (or you can put them through a sieve or just mash with a fork). Break the meringues into bite sized pieces and whip the cream. Halve the remaining strawberries if large. Fold the strawberries, meringue and the purée into the cream and serve at once.

You can use other fruits for this, according to taste and season. I also make it with Greek yogurt instead of the cream. If you happen to have left-over egg white, home made meringue would be perfect!

If you can arrange to serve this on a sunny day in a beautiful garden, that will make it into a memorable experience. Otherwise, just enjoy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is cold and wet here this morning, but nevertheless, I am going to pretend it is summer and post a favourite warm-weather recipe. It takes very few ingredients and minimal preparation, so what could be better?
> 
> ETON MESS
> 
> ...


This is perfect! A naughty favourite of mine, which I can't resist! Definitely recommended to anyone who doesn't know it already. I sometimes add toasted almonds on top too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> This is perfect! A naughty favourite of mine, which I can't resist! Definitely recommended to anyone who doesn't know it already. I sometimes add toasted almonds on top too.


oddly enough I first encountered it in 2011- obviously not part of my mother's repertoire- although as a dedicated grower of strawberries, usually at market garden level- there must have been some other reason why she did not make it- because later we also had the cows to milk- always had hens for the meringue- well I will never know! Just had a lovely short talk with my granddaughter- the DGS was being put into his jammies and I am waiting to call Bronwen back, which I must do soon or I will muck up the opportunity. Long have I said least said soonest mended- it is the principle I work on with my daughter- but boy sometimes do I think I will explode?! Son in law included this time. A nine year gap to SIL is very tricky in my experience- I have dated in that age range.
I thought I would poke my nose in- but I am going back to Lurking!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A borrowed image taken by one of my nieces- Waihi looking south- on the East Coast, north of Tauranga


Beautiful scenery. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Just letting you know that it is colder, dark, wet, windy and totally dreary weather here today. Back to winter it seems. My sympathies to those suffering from the extreme weather anywhere. It is just nasty here. No luck on the house sale yet., unfortunately. I will give it a few more weeks then have a re-think about it. Wish me luck.


Good Luck and wishing you some nicer weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful scenery. :thumbup:


you have beautiful coastlines in Aussie too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back to Lurking!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice to hear from you Julie/Lurker! Hope all goes as well as possible for you. Much love, lin


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goof morning from a damp Surrey, we had some rain overnight, wish I could send it west acrossd the Pond.

NanaCaren glad you made it home safely.

Think of everyone and sending a couple more photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Happy to hear that you and Jamie are home safely, NanaCaren. I'm sure I speak for many when saying that we all enjoyed the very personal accounts of your visit and meeting with Tessa when on the south English coast. Oh the fun you'll have when telling travellers' tales and knitting the yarn from at least one kit!! Today is going to be one to remember as it is Graduation Day for the students of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology at Queen's University Belfast. One of my dearest students will graduate with a PhD this afternoon. She started her academic career a bit later than many and I can't wait to see her in her splendid red and purple gown. I'm in the Academic Procession so I'll be similarly dressed and I CAN'T WAIT. I'll be clapping with far too much enthusiasm as she receives her degree from the Vice Chancellor. Hurray for hard-working students the world over.


So what colour gown do you get to wear? Was laughing one day with a lecturer about the need to pick where to do your PhD based on the colour gown you got to wear after (who cares about any of the other irrelevant details afterall?). Some of the ones at my graduation were extremely colourful.
Congratulations to you and your student on her graduation.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> oddly enough I first encountered it in 2011- obviously not part of my mother's repertoire- although as a dedicated grower of strawberries, usually at market garden level- there must have been some other reason why she did not make it- because later we also had the cows to milk- always had hens for the meringue- well I will never know!


I didn't come across this recipe until I was an adult, either! Like you, Julie, I grew up on a farm where all the basic ingredients would have been readily available, but it certainly was not part of the repertoire. I do not remember, back then, cream being much used as an ingredient. Most of our milk went off to the dairy and was definitely 'full cream', which was all that was generally available. Some, mostly from our solitary Jersey cow, was kept back for butter making, but once the cream for the butter had been skimmed off, the skimmed milk was used for cooking or fed to the pigs, as was the buttermilk once the churning had taken place. The only dish I remember where cream was used was a trifle. Most desserts were accompanied by custard, but bizarrely, we sometimes had tinned evaporated milk instead, as a special treat! It amazes me how our eating habits have changed over this last half century. I do still make a few of the recipes which were taught me by my mother and grandmother, but even then, the ingredients are likely to be rather different. I cannot, for instance, remember the last time I used lard, but it was in everyday use for cooking when I was young.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful flowers and river. Thanks for sharing.
> Hi everyone, i have been out and about most of today so i am still 10 pages behind. Thinking of everyone near any fires.. too scary. Such extreme weather disasters really frighten me.
> Well i have still been searching for a dog. ... and i am meeting up with someone on Sunday to see a puppy... cavalier x maltese.. so watch this space. If i come home with it there will definately be a photo. My last dog was a cavalier and i just love them. There just hasnt been a rescue dog suitable for the last couple months and the ones i have been interested in have been gone by the time i apply. I figure if they are wanting 450 for rescue anyway i may as well get exactly what i love and start from puppy. This one is the same price. Sorry didnt mean to make such a story of it. LOL.
> Back to catching up..... Hope everyone is well or improving.
> ...


Aren't the price for rescue dogs and cats getting rediculous? I hope you get the dog you want.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing happened to my cousin...she complained about severe pain in her side and her back hurt all the time. Finally because of another problem, she had to have a leg amputated and went into a nursing home. After several more visits to the dr. who always diagnosed it as gas and severe constipation, it was finally diagnosed as cancer. She's now confined to bed and has to lie flat almost all the time as it's too painful for her to even have the bed propped up. Drs sometimes make HUGE mistakes.
> But that makes it even worse for our loved one!!
> Sorry about the 'book'!
> JuneK


This also happened to me, but fortunately my condition wasn't cancer. The doctors at the surgery I saw in Adelaide were treating individual lots of symptoms, and NOT investigating further. If either one of the two I saw for an unmanagable cough or the loss of voice had simply sent me for an xray, then I would have been diagnosed with the heart failure at least 4 months before I was and I certainly would not have ended up as the physical mess I was. When I was finally diagnosed, my heart function was 25%, way down from the normal 70% that is healthy. Yes, doctors are humans who make mistakes, but sometimes their own procedures that they follow are at fault or some of the practices that they work for do not allow for further investigation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


Its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the many who have extended hugs- Thank you and Hugs in return. I have just been able to book my flight and two extra bags at a very good discount. To every cloud there is a silver lining.
> I cannot go into the problems I am confronting but thank Zoe for posting for me. I will return to Lurking, but wish all a very big God Bless! J.


I am glad that things are working out, even if there are problems in other areas. Later this year, after you have settled, I am planning a long weekend to visit Sydney and you two, assuming I can find suitable inexpensive accomodation not too far away. I do have cousins in sydney somewhere, so that should not be a problem. Also another member, on another thread, has said that there is a Lys somewhere in Sydney.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am glad that things are working out, even if there are problems in other areas. Later this year, after you have settled, I am planning a long weekend to visit Sydney and you two, assuming I can find suitable inexpensive accomodation not too far away. I do have cousins in sydney somewhere, so that should not be a problem. Also another member, on another thread, has said that there is a Lys somewhere in Sydney.


There are a number in Sydney I believe but there is a big one in Sydney itself-Morris & Sons? Not far from the harbour.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

good morning, all have my coffee and ready to start my day. hot close and dark. Not a nice mixture. but all is well, I pray that the firefighters were kept safe as well as those who are in danger of the fire. my heart hurts for the people who can lose everything. so to day will be a prayer day for me, that is where my heart is leading me. blessing to all  and a happy day/night. :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Update from Kingman, Arizona - An evacuation advisory has been issued for the communities in the Hualapai Mountains. The Dean Peak fire has now burned over 2000 acres. Please keep our Firefighters and First Responders in your thoughts. In Arizona you can not be mandatorily evacuated from your home for your protection - but it sounds like the community of Pine Lake has been cleared out which is closest to the fire line. The campground has been evacuated and closed and the scout camps were closed a couple of weeks ago because of the high fire danger. The winds and heat are still bad today- which just makes it all worse. Other than smoke we are fine and far away from any danger. But it is so unsettling to look out and see so much smoke- we could see flames last night and it's obvious that this fire is on the move. We need some rain--- not just thunder and lightening -
> I have about 10 pages to catch up - so I think that's what I will do - luv-AZ


My word, that picture is both beautiful and devestating. Please stay safe.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Goof morning from a damp Surrey, we had some rain overnight, wish I could send it west acrossd the Pond.
> 
> NanaCaren glad you made it home safely.
> 
> Think of everyone and sending a couple more photos


thank you :-D beautiful flowers to start my day thanks, and the pond is perfect just to sit and pray.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I have often in my medical experience found when things are bizarre and defy diagnosis they end up Ca somewhere. Intractible pain is often of the spine. Marlark Marge
> PS So keep pursuing when the doctor can not explain.


It's just very frustrating when a person KNOWS there's something physically wrong and the drs don't find anything. But much as I might complain, the medical profession over all does a wonderful job. And has come so far since my father died of lung cancer in the early '50's. At that time, they basically had to send people home to die!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


So glad you're home safely!! And now the trip is only a fond memory!! Can't wait to see more photos!
Welcome back!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> My MIL has just admitted that she needs to move into a nursing home. Unfortunately the one inher small town has no beds. However she is going in there for respite next month and hopefully there will be a bed for her by the time it she finishes respite- or there are ways to juggle things as well. But this is a real answer to prayer as she has been adament that she was not going in there. But this is a small town so will be interesting to see how she enjoys it once she is in there. She has been at her DDs for the last few months since breaaking her hip and realises that the home is the only way she can move back to the town she has lived in since she got married over 55 years ago.


My FIL was in a nursing home for about two years in the town he where he had lived all his life. We had tried everything in the way of in-home services to keep him at home but eventually he needed more services than could be provided that way. To our surprise, he seemed much happier there---less isolated and less worried. I hope it works out for your MIL.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just can't see them having the stampede but they say they will.
> 
> It is a hard decision but I know if it were my house I would find it more of morale boost to have all resources concentrated on providing assistance to those in need. I guess there might be an economic argument in favor of keeping it going, though.
> So sad about the AZ firefighters. So much pain for the families and the community.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: Thoughts and prayers: and pay order:
> Paid to the account of Julie of KP
> 1 barrel of patience, ! truck load of strenght,
> a carload of well wishes, a wheelbarrow of love,
> ...


Make it from me as well. Heather


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!! Julie what a beautiful quilt!! You have every right to brag about your talented daughter.

Well, DH an I are off to Syracuse to have lunch with his 3 sisters. Bob is the youngest and the only boy - those girls had him well trained by the time I met him - I just had to tweak him a little - LOL! His oldest sister is here from Albany, her husband is having a hip replaced and will be in a rehab facility for awhile.Her daughter who lives on the same street is out of town on vacation. Betty can't be at home by herself, she doesn't walk well, refuses to use a cane or walker and she has fallen several times. Roberta is "keeping" her till her daughter gets home next week. Sister Brenda is coming from Rochester today, so we are going up for lunch. We're taking the camera, this might be the last time the 4 of them will be together because Betty's health isn't good, she's 82(15 years older than Bob). So, off we go and I bet I'll have a ton of pages to catch up on this afternoon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


Your DD is a talented quilter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful day for you and DH. Take LOTS of pictures for memories and traveling mercies.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! Julie what a beautiful quilt!! You have every right to brag about your talented daughter.
> 
> Well, DH an I are off to Syracuse to have lunch with his 3 sisters. Bob is the youngest and the only boy - those girls had him well trained by the time I met him - I just had to tweak him a little - LOL! His oldest sister is here from Albany, her husband is having a hip replaced and will be in a rehab facility for awhile.Her daughter who lives on the same street is out of town on vacation. Betty can't be at home by herself, she doesn't walk well, refuses to use a cane or walker and she has fallen several times. Roberta is "keeping" her till her daughter gets home next week. Sister Brenda is coming from Rochester today, so we are going up for lunch. We're taking the camera, this might be the last time the 4 of them will be together because Betty's health isn't good, she's 82(15 years older than Bob). So, off we go and I bet I'll have a ton of pages to catch up on this afternoon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a great time time on your family outing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Happy to hear that you and Jamie are home safely, NanaCaren. I'm sure I speak for many when saying that we all enjoyed the very personal accounts of your visit and meeting with Tessa when on the south English coast. Oh the fun you'll have when telling travellers' tales and knitting the yarn from at least one kit!! Today is going to be one to remember as it is Graduation Day for the students of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology at Queen's University Belfast. One of my dearest students will graduate with a PhD this afternoon. She started her academic career a bit later than many and I can't wait to see her in her splendid red and purple gown. I'm in the Academic Procession so I'll be similarly dressed and I CAN'T WAIT. I'll be clapping with far too much enthusiasm as she receives her degree from the Vice Chancellor. Hurray for hard-working students the world over.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


Beautiful work!! Talented like her Mom :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


That's a very impressive piece of work, talented daughter of a very crafty Mum. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, ok....I thought they'd be too hot---but we'll see. Maybe the alpaca-blend fingering weight ones will be better.


AZ Sticks said:


> The boot socks would get worn long before the dress socks around here!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so true!!! My mistake - my little hometown of 1100 has a website so I figured they all did.



5mmdpns said:


> As our local paper does not have a web address, I think that would slightly be impossible. But there might be a picture or two from our neighbouring town's newspaper. I will have to check and see. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I'm doing --- I'm using the "sock by numbers" chart found on the www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm

So far, so good!

Thanks.



5mmdpns said:


> Actually the wool for the boot socks are one of the best yarns for knitting him a pair for the boot socks. This is because the wool will not chaff his skin, unless he has allergies to wool. Also the wool will keep his feet dry from sweat. To figure out the number of stitches you would need to knit him socks that will fit him is quite simple.
> 
> You take his ankle circumference measurement, at the top of where the heel flap starts. (You should also take the circumference of where the cuff of the sock will sit on his calf if this circumference is greater than the ankle, then use this measurement for calculating the number of cast on stitches.) Use inches for measuring. Make a gauge swatch with the yarn and needles you will use. Then it is simple math.
> ankle circumference in inches X stitches per inch of your gauge = number of stitches to cast on
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is such a hard decision to make...hope she finds it everything that she needs it to be. Hope you and the family find some peace that she is at a place where there is full time care.


darowil said:


> My MIL has just admitted that she needs to move into a nursing home. Unfortunately the one inher small town has no beds. However she is going in there for respite next month and hopefully there will be a bed for her by the time it she finishes respite- or there are ways to juggle things as well. But this is a real answer to prayer as she has been adament that she was not going in there. But this is a small town so will be interesting to see how she enjoys it once she is in there. She has been at her DDs for the last few months since breaaking her hip and realises that the home is the only way she can move back to the town she has lived in since she got married over 55 years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations to both professor and student (PhD).




ptofValerie said:


> Happy to hear that you and Jamie are home safely, NanaCaren. I'm sure I speak for many when saying that we all enjoyed the very personal accounts of your visit and meeting with Tessa when on the south English coast. Oh the fun you'll have when telling travellers' tales and knitting the yarn from at least one kit!! Today is going to be one to remember as it is Graduation Day for the students of the School of Geography, Archaeology and Palaeoecology at Queen's University Belfast. One of my dearest students will graduate with a PhD this afternoon. She started her academic career a bit later than many and I can't wait to see her in her splendid red and purple gown. I'm in the Academic Procession so I'll be similarly dressed and I CAN'T WAIT. I'll be clapping with far too much enthusiasm as she receives her degree from the Vice Chancellor. Hurray for hard-working students the world over.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I'm doing --- I'm using the "sock by numbers" chart found on the http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm
> 
> So far, so good!
> 
> Thanks.


 :thumbup: Good for you!!! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Both my sister-in-law and I were amazed at the amount and size of the meringues sold in the open air markets in London --- and wondered how they were used...this is a great recipe to find out - I don't know if if they sell meringues in the grocery store, but I can make my own fresh meringue.



TNS said:


> This is perfect! A naughty favourite of mine, which I can't resist! Definitely recommended to anyone who doesn't know it already. I sometimes add toasted almonds on top too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both my sister-in-law and I were amazed at the amount and size of the meringues sold in the open air markets in London --- and wondered how they were used...this is a great recipe to find out - I don't know if if they sell meringues in the grocery store, but I can make my own fresh meringue.


Can you give us your meringue recipe? I know it is not supposed to be complicated, but refresh my memory please!!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Welcome Home NanaCaren and Jamie!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks is good to be home and see the teens.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Welcome home! Zoe


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to see you are safely home, Caren and Jamie.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers for rain! We can use it all over the southwest (and northwest, too).
> 
> I have 11 panels on the cape! Yay! So...now it's figure out the hood time...or give up and make a collar. LOL I'll give it a try and see what happens.


Thank you was a fun trip but did miss the teens and grandsons.

You can have some the rain here I am told it has rained nearly everyday while I was away. I believe it too as the hay has not been able to be cut. :thumbdown:

Can hardly wait to see the finished cape.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Neat, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I made a video of the landing haven't watched it yet, but it was neat. Everyone on the plane was silent including the 8 children that were on the flight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We used lard in most of the baking - still think it makes the best pie crusts!! And, also bacon grease for most of the frying and flavoring for green beans, salad dressing, etc. Our fresh strawberries were always accompanied with the frosting made with cooked syrup/sugar mixture in the beaten egg whites (7 minute frosting?). Yumm. We made some old fashioned shortcake in memory of Mom at the family reunion.


Kathleendoris said:


> I didn't come across this recipe until I was an adult, either! Like you, Julie, I grew up on a farm where all the basic ingredients would have been readily available, but it certainly was not part of the repertoire. I do not remember, back then, cream being much used as an ingredient. Most of our milk went off to the dairy and was definitely 'full cream', which was all that was generally available. Some, mostly from our solitary Jersey cow, was kept back for butter making, but once the cream for the butter had been skimmed off, the skimmed milk was used for cooking or fed to the pigs, as was the buttermilk once the churning had taken place. The only dish I remember where cream was used was a trifle. Most desserts were accompanied by custard, but bizarrely, we sometimes had tinned evaporated milk instead, as a special treat! It amazes me how our eating habits have changed over this last half century. I do still make a few of the recipes which were taught me by my mother and grandmother, but even then, the ingredients are likely to be rather different. I cannot, for instance, remember the last time I used lard, but it was in everyday use for cooking when I was young.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks is good to be home and see the teens.


Rest up quickly as the Knitapalooza is in just 17 days :thumbup: :thumbup: (Gwen and I are leaving on Friday the 19th, not excited or anything here.. just taking it slow and easy, now if you believe that, I have some beautiful ocean front property in Colorado I'd love to sell :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So very pretty - Bronwen's quilt!!



sugarsugar said:


> Its lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a great time!! Have to love those sisters!!


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! Julie what a beautiful quilt!! You have every right to brag about your talented daughter.
> 
> Well, DH an I are off to Syracuse to have lunch with his 3 sisters. Bob is the youngest and the only boy - those girls had him well trained by the time I met him - I just had to tweak him a little - LOL! His oldest sister is here from Albany, her husband is having a hip replaced and will be in a rehab facility for awhile.Her daughter who lives on the same street is out of town on vacation. Betty can't be at home by herself, she doesn't walk well, refuses to use a cane or walker and she has fallen several times. Roberta is "keeping" her till her daughter gets home next week. Sister Brenda is coming from Rochester today, so we are going up for lunch. We're taking the camera, this might be the last time the 4 of them will be together because Betty's health isn't good, she's 82(15 years older than Bob). So, off we go and I bet I'll have a ton of pages to catch up on this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful news - there's no place like home and I'll bet you were welcomed as returning royalty (which you are!). Glad to have you back and full of new memories.


It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him. 
New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to show them (well, actually "it" since it's just one) off ---especially to you for all your help...thanks so much.



5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: Good for you!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Welcome home to you both!


Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh - how fantastic!! Your own little elves who have created new things while you were gone. You are as truly blessed with them as they are with you.



NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome home, Caren. So happy that you both enjoyed your holiday so much. Looking forward to getting to meet you at Sam's.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will be getting things ready for the trip to Sam's this week so I am sure to be ready. Am looking so forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I made a video of the landing haven't watched it yet, but it was neat. Everyone on the plane was silent including the 8 children that were on the flight.


LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Rest up quickly as the Knitapalooza is in just 17 days :thumbup: :thumbup: (Gwen and I are leaving on Friday the 19th, not excited or anything here.. just taking it slow and easy, now if you believe that, I have some beautiful ocean front property in Colorado I'd love to sell :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: )


 :shock: LOL LOL,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/meringues?sem=1&ncid=keywrdusfood00000002&ef_id=UdQxwQAAAI284CYI%3A20130703141425%3As

This is pretty much what I use -- but be sure to use a glass or metal bowl - plasics just don't work. I also separate the eggs in a littl bowl one by one so I don't mistakenly get any yolks in there. I use my small (cheap) hand mixer that isn't very powerful so that the egg whites are beaten slowly.

This can be used for soft meringue on top of pies or baked as shown in this recipe. I'll probably try the baked ones after I get some strawberries and peaches at the Farmer's Market on Sunday so I can try the Eton recipe. I've only ever done the soft meringue for lemon meringue pies. I have a very fond memory of eating a lemon mousse meringue tart at a cafe at the base of the Eifel Tower last Fall...may have to try to recreate that sometime soon.

Today, I'm making a Swiss chard quiche - thanks to a Martha Stewart recipe - have never made it before--but it looks yummy.

http://www.marthastewart.com/632500/swiss-chard-quiche



5mmdpns said:


> Can you give us your meringue recipe? I know it is not supposed to be complicated, but refresh my memory please!!!! Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our local paper when in a large country town used to have all the photos they took for sale even if they didn't publish them.


When dear son was playing baseball, there was an awesome "action shot" of him batting in our local paper. I sent an e-mail and offered to pay for the photo and the next day it was attached to an e-mail reply to me for free...needless to say, I was thrilled. I know Zoe's paper doesn't have e-mail but a nicely worded letter might provide similar results???


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


WOW, I see the bug.  flowers are just beautiful


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Welcome home, Caren and Jamie. Rest up for the next adventure.
> 
> Shirley, hard to tell what would be right, having the Stampede or not. Might raise morale but also tick people off. Hope things continue to improve.
> 
> ...


Oh I will be resting up for sure. Going to be very busy starting in 16 days, but it is going to be so much fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> boil sodium bicarbonate in water in the pan and it works wonders. Told my scientist brother about this one day and he thought through the chemical reactions and figured it would work! Which it does. No amounts sorry- I just throw some in and make sure I have enough water to boil away for a while without boiling dry again!


I have had to do this several times over the years and all my bunch knows to do the same.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both my sister-in-law and I were amazed at the amount and size of the meringues sold in the open air markets in London --- and wondered how they were used...this is a great recipe to find out - I don't know if if they sell meringues in the grocery store, but I can make my own fresh meringue.


Another ridiculously simple way to use meringues (buying or making the 'baskets' with a little hollow in the middle works best), is simply to pile soft fruit on them and add cream. We had them last night with raspberries, but I sometimes use other berries, whatever is in season. This is a good way of using up a small quantity of fruit. We only have a small garden and often find that just a few berries are ripe at any one time. This way we can enjoy them when they are freshly picked!

I agree with you about the best pastry being made with lard, but so many of my family are vegetarian that it stopped being an option many years ago. All my frying these days is in vegetables oils of one sort or another. Did you use to have 'dripping'? This was the fatty residue from the large roast joints we used to have in the old days, with gorgeous meaty jelly in a layer beneath the fat. I remember bread and dripping sandwiches as a real treat when I was in primary school, but I suppose most kids now would turn their noses up at it! So many good things we just don't eat anymore! On the other hand, so many new foodie things that we once had no idea existed!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


But there is always another time!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Today is the day I need to go to the grocery store one more time, before the weekend fun, and stock up on treats (and things I forgot on during my first run to the store on Sunday - ugh). THEN, I hope to get out in my garden and do some weeding in there and in the raspberry patch. There are lots of little buds set on the raspberries...hoping for a good crop this year, before the birds get them  

I am trying a new brand of tomatoes this year called "Super Steak." I've not seen them before but the plants looked so hearty and healthy at the nursery that I couldn't resist. Plus the description said that the tomatoes produced can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each. I can hardly believe that but I guess we will see. There are tons of blossoms set...I'm excited. I have two nice palano peppers that are ready to pick with lots of tinier ones that are busy growing. The serrano pepper plants look good too...nothing set there yet but again lots of blossoms. I laughed when I read Marianne's comment about C not knowing a weed from a plant, unless there was a flower on it. I have a couple of weeds that are looking pretty big out there...just have been lazy. It is finally dry enough to have some fun in the dirt out there but need to get to the store first and then I can get dirty and sweaty  

DH wants sauerkraut bratwursts for dinner tonight. I found a recipe for German potato salad to make in the crockpot so think I will make that and maybe will roast off some brussel sprouts...LOVE those little things when they are all roasty and toasty in a hot oven, drizzled with a little olive oil and a little salt and pepper   

Happy belated Canada Day to all sisters in Canada!!!!!

BIG {{{{HUGS}}}} to you Julie. Lurk all you want to, comment when you can...just know we are very fond of you and wish nothing but the best for you and your situation!!!

HUGS to all. XOXO


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Today is the day I need to go to the grocery store one more time, before the weekend fun, and stock up on treats (and things I forgot on during my first run to the store on Sunday - ugh). THEN, I hope to get out in my garden and do some weeding in there and in the raspberry patch. There are lots of little buds set on the raspberries...hoping for a good crop this year, before the birds get them
> 
> I am trying a new brand of tomatoes this year called "Super Steak." I've not seen them before but the plants looked so hearty and healthy at the nursery that I couldn't resist. Plus the description said that the tomatoes produced can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each. I can hardly believe that but I guess we will see. There are tons of blossoms set...I'm excited. I have two nice palano peppers that are ready to pick with lots of tinier ones that are busy growing. The serrano pepper plants look good too...nothing set there yet but again lots of blossoms. I laughed when I read Marianne's comment about C not knowing a weed from a plant, unless there was a flower on it. I have a couple of weeds that are looking pretty big out there...just have been lazy. It is finally dry enough to have some fun in the dirt out there but need to get to the store first and then I can get dirty and sweaty
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm German potato salad in a crock pot??? Do share, well I mean the recipe.. but a small dish to sample would be nice also.. LOL 
C thought the parsley was a weed, had it in her hot little hands ready to pull.. so glad I glanced up.. I said that is a bit big for a weed isn't it? Her reply was, well you are from Texas so thought maybe your green thumb was growing Texas size weeds :roll: ;-) :lol: :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


Wonderful surprise for sure!!! Fantastic way to show how much they love you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


Oh but London and all will be there eagerly waiting your return :thumbup: Love the flowers, what kind of bugs???


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> But there is always another time!


Yes there will always be a next time for me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh - how fantastic!! Your own little elves who have created new things while you were gone. You are as truly blessed with them as they are with you.


I knew they had something planned but had no idea it was a complete make over.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I seem to have been a bit fixated on food in my postings today! Possibly because I have been busy cooking most of the day. Starting on Friday, I am going to be looking after my youngest grandson, day time only. He is 11 months old, already toddling and very curious about the contents of cupboards! His mum has reached the end of her maternity leave, but as she is a teacher, she only has to go back for the final two weeks of term. They have a nursery place sorted out for September, but if he had started now, they would have had to pay for the nursery through the six weeks of the summer holiday, whether he used the place or not. So, Gran to the rescue! 

I am trying to get as many ready cooked meals in the fridge and the freezer as I can manage, so that after a day of fun, I do not need to cook, or even think about doing anything more demanding than turning on the oven or the microwave. I have cheated and bought several Marks and Spencer 'meal deals', but today I have been doing proper cooking - double quantities of Bolognese sauce, Chilli con carne etc. which have now been packed into 2 portion sized containers ready to be pulled out of the freezer when needed.

I am quite looking forward to having the little one around - he is a real charmer - 'He knows just how to work a room' says his mum - but my energy levels are not what they were and my multitasking capacity is significantly reduced over what it once was! So, the more advance preparation I can do, the less stress there should be.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW, I see the bug.  flowers are just beautiful


I love getting photos with the bugs and bees on them. Makes for a great photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wonderful surprise for sure!!! Fantastic way to show how much they love you!!


  

Oh but London and all will be there eagerly waiting your return Love the flowers, what kind of bugs???

London is calling always and other areas of the UK. 
Not sure what kind of bug it is figured I'd spend some time looking it up now that I am home.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh but London and all will be there eagerly waiting your return Love the flowers, what kind of bugs???
> 
> London is calling always and other areas of the UK.
> Not sure what kind of bug it is figured I'd spend some time looking it up now that I am home.


I have enjoyed "being with you" on this trip, the pictures have been just wonderful, a huge thank you for sharing with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just stopping in for a minute. Between computer problems and travel I've missed this week's tea party. I don't really know what my computer's problem is but it's unpredictable, it might need some maintenance or maybe a new one ( hope not!). I will read what I can and I hope no one has an "eventful" week (unless it's good). nittergma


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!

It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail. 

hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris, bless your heart for stepping up to the plate. Will pray taking care of active toddler works for you. Smart to do as much prep. As possible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chick, are they coasters. Do you have info on pattern.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both my sister-in-law and I were amazed at the amount and size of the meringues sold in the open air markets in London --- and wondered how they were used...this is a great recipe to find out - I don't know if if they sell meringues in the grocery store, but I can make my own fresh meringue.


Large meringues are usually filled with fruit and cream or ice cream and served as a dessert to share.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Chick, are they coasters. Do you have info on pattern.


I guess you could use them as coasters, but they are made from cotton and it is a dishcloth pattern.

I got on a roll with these and this is the latest. The larger one is made with one strand of cotton, the smaller ones have two strands. In order of size they are 8", 7.5" and 7" (approx) across.

Pattern here http://heartstringsfiberartspatterns.shptron.com/p/pinwheel-flower-e-patter/bits-of-lace?...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


Lovely flowers even with their 'visitors'!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're very smart to stock up --- having a little one around sure does use up the energy -- but so much more fun playing with them than cooking.



Kathleendoris said:


> I seem to have been a bit fixated on food in my postings today! Possibly because I have been busy cooking most of the day. Starting on Friday, I am going to be looking after my youngest grandson, day time only. He is 11 months old, already toddling and very curious about the contents of cupboards! His mum has reached the end of her maternity leave, but as she is a teacher, she only has to go back for the final two weeks of term. They have a nursery place sorted out for September, but if he had started now, they would have had to pay for the nursery through the six weeks of the summer holiday, whether he used the place or not. So, Gran to the rescue!
> 
> I am trying to get as many ready cooked meals in the fridge and the freezer as I can manage, so that after a day of fun, I do not need to cook, or even think about doing anything more demanding than turning on the oven or the microwave. I have cheated and bought several Marks and Spencer 'meal deals', but today I have been doing proper cooking - double quantities of Bolognese sauce, Chilli con carne etc. which have now been packed into 2 portion sized containers ready to be pulled out of the freezer when needed.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to having the little one around - he is a real charmer - 'He knows just how to work a room' says his mum - but my energy levels are not what they were and my multitasking capacity is significantly reduced over what it once was! So, the more advance preparation I can do, the less stress there should be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautful doilies -- and the stew sounds wonderful.



chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful dishclothes/coasters.



chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful quilting.



busyworkerbee said:


> Your DD is a talented quilter.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

many local papers have archives of pictures. Some you pay for and some they give away. Drop by their office and see what is available.



gottastch said:


> When dear son was playing baseball, there was an awesome "action shot" of him batting in our local paper. I sent an e-mail and offered to pay for the photo and the next day it was attached to an e-mail reply to me for free...needless to say, I was thrilled. I know Zoe's paper doesn't have e-mail but a nicely worded letter might provide similar results???


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


Wow! What a lovely surprise for you. Was it like one of the makeover programmes? You certainly seem to be having a year to remember - good for you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


That just means you need to plan the next visit.....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:

GERMAN POTATO SALAD

(from the Fix It and Forget It Cookbook...Feasting with your Slow Cooker)

Makes 8 servings

6 slices bacon
3/4 cup chopped onions
10 3/4 ounce can of cream of chicken soup (regular-sized can)
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon sugar (or substitute of your choice)
pepper, to taste
4 cups parboiled, cubed potatoes
parsley, to taste

Brown bacon in a skillet and then crumble. Reserve 2 tablespoons of drippings...saute onions in the drippings. 

Blend together soup, water, vinegar, sugar and pepper. Add bacon and onions. Mix well.

Add potatoes and parsley. Mix well. Pour into slow cooker. 

Cover and cook on Low 4 hours.

Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow! What a lovely surprise for you. Was it like one of the makeover programmes? You certainly seem to be having a year to remember - good for you!


It was a lovely surprise. Very much like one of the programmes without the actual program. I have talked about doing a remake just haven't gotten around to it. It sure will be remembered for a long time.

That just means you need to plan the next visit.....

Plans were started while still in London :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - what type plane did you fly on?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I should have said I am glad you are home safely.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you on. Another lovely photo. Jamie and I arrived home safely around 5 this evening.
> Here is a photo from the window of the plane today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - what type plane did you fly on?
> 
> sam


From Chicago to Watertown the plane seats 52 and is usually packed both ways. The landing this time was one of the best for watertown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - I vote for the heavy cream.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> It is cold and wet here this morning, but nevertheless, I am going to pretend it is summer and post a favourite warm-weather recipe. It takes very few ingredients and minimal preparation, so what could be better?
> 
> ETON MESS
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> oddly enough I first encountered it in 2011- obviously not part of my mother's repertoire- although as a dedicated grower of strawberries, usually at market garden level- there must have been some other reason why she did not make it- because later we also had the cows to milk- always had hens for the meringue- well I will never know! Just had a lovely short talk with my granddaughter- the DGS was being put into his jammies and I am waiting to call Bronwen back, which I must do soon or I will muck up the opportunity. Long have I said least said soonest mended- it is the principle I work on with my daughter- but boy sometimes do I think I will explode?! Son in law included this time. A nine year gap to SIL is very tricky in my experience- I have dated in that age range.
> I thought I would poke my nose in- but I am going back to Lurking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely quilt - she is quite talented.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures purplefi - thank you for sharing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Goof morning from a damp Surrey, we had some rain overnight, wish I could send it west acrossd the Pond.
> 
> NanaCaren glad you made it home safely.
> 
> Think of everyone and sending a couple more photos


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super day paula - bring back lots of pictures.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! Julie what a beautiful quilt!! You have every right to brag about your talented daughter.
> 
> Well, DH an I are off to Syracuse to have lunch with his 3 sisters. Bob is the youngest and the only boy - those girls had him well trained by the time I met him - I just had to tweak him a little - LOL! His oldest sister is here from Albany, her husband is having a hip replaced and will be in a rehab facility for awhile.Her daughter who lives on the same street is out of town on vacation. Betty can't be at home by herself, she doesn't walk well, refuses to use a cane or walker and she has fallen several times. Roberta is "keeping" her till her daughter gets home next week. Sister Brenda is coming from Rochester today, so we are going up for lunch. We're taking the camera, this might be the last time the 4 of them will be together because Betty's health isn't good, she's 82(15 years older than Bob). So, off we go and I bet I'll have a ton of pages to catch up on this afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there something special about the landing?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I made a video of the landing haven't watched it yet, but it was neat. Everyone on the plane was silent including the 8 children that were on the flight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with you rookie - lard and bacon grease - two definite kitchen necessities.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We used lard in most of the baking - still think it makes the best pie crusts!! And, also bacon grease for most of the frying and flavoring for green beans, salad dressing, etc. Our fresh strawberries were always accompanied with the frosting made with cooked syrup/sugar mixture in the beaten egg whites (7 minute frosting?). Yumm. We made some old fashioned shortcake in memory of Mom at the family reunion.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> ...


*UPDATE...*

I thought I had cream of chicken soup and OF COURSE I did not so since I doubled this recipe (I imagine the neighbors will be coming over for supper tonight), I used a can of cream of mushroom soup and a can of cream of celery soup BUT I added some chicken soup base I had in my cupboard. It is like chicken bouillon but not as salty so I'm hoping to still get some "chickeny" taste 

Everything is in the slow cooker now. Since I was a tad bit late getting it into the cooker, I boiled my potatoes just a tad longer than what would be considered par-boiled...should work out okay...nothing else needs to cook, except the potatoes.

Until next time...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely doilies chickkie - are they knit?

sam


chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will need to try this.

sam



gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures purplefi - thank you for sharing.
> 
> sam


My pleasure. Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caught up - I hear gary out in the barn working on the mower - when I backed into the barn the other day I forgot to turn the blade of and it got tangled in the carpet that gary has on the floor. before you as who has carpet in their barn you would have to know gary - who can throw nothing away - ie: bent hula hoops in the barn - you never know when you might need a bent hula hoop????

anyhow - the carpet got twisted into the blades. I really hope he gets rid of the damn carpet - I catch it everytime I back in whether I have the blade going or not.

warm and humid today - I am really not anxious to go out and mow now. think I will wait until morning - i'm not doing anything special for the day. 

trying to get my yarn in some kind of organization - just need more storage. Heidi said I could store it in her "Christmas room" but then it wouldn't be where I could get at it without walking over there - her answer to that was just to grap a cat and come over and root through it. lol

later

sam

think I will go over and use Heidi's nuke to zap me some potatoes - will take my own butter - she just has the fake stuf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we finally got the rain that was predicted for all week; has been raining all day and suppose to continue through the next 5 days. Actually kind of chilly feeling at only 72F. I've got chili simmering on the stove and will fix corn muffins when DH get home. Figure it will be good with there being a wet chill in the air. Don't usually fix chili in the summer time.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely doilies chickkie - are they knit?
> 
> sam


Yes, knit with cotton. Most of these were made with Rowan 4ply cotton, double stranded. The larger one is single stranded as I didn't have enough to do it double.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, hope all is well with everyone everywhere. I have a feeling I'm never going to be able to go back and get all caught up as we have company and just too much stuff going on.

NanaCaren, so glad you and Jamie are back home safe and sound, what a lovely surprise they had for you, Kudo's to the kids, wonderful. 

Julie, Bronwen does lovely quilting, boast away. 

Sam, lawnmowers and carpet really don't seem to go together in the same sentence let alone the same barn. lol, maybe this will get rid of it for you. 

Well, I guess I'll see how much caught up I can get.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was there something special about the landing?
> 
> sam


Not really unless you count it being the softest landing At Watertown. I just wanted to video tape it. It's the photographer in me.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> So what colour gown do you get to wear? Was laughing one day with a lecturer about the need to pick where to do your PhD based on the colour gown you got to wear after (who cares about any of the other irrelevant details afterall?). Some of the ones at my graduation were extremely colourful.
> Congratulations to you and your student on her graduation.


I too was resplendent in red and purple. Hope to post a couple of photographs tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


That's beautiful Julie, a very talented DD you have! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got the diagnosis on our roof today, it's a totally loss, have to replace. :shock:  On the bright side, it's a tax deduction for Stepmother and she needs some, has none so far this year. We had decided that if they had to replace the whole thing we were going to go with the forest green roofing, so it will be colorful. :shock:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had rain last night...actual size and everything! WooHoo! Now, if the rest of monsoon season will be normal, we may recover from this nasty drought.

I love German potato salad...but don't have stuff to make it right now (story of my life, lol). We got invited to a bbq for tomorrow night but don't know yet if we'll go (he's working and I think we both work Friday). Might be fun, though.

Right now I need to get off my duff and see about getting supper started.

Sam, I understand what you mean about Gary--I live with one who can't seem to get rid of anything car- or computer-related...it piles up, for sure. I don't think we have any bent hula hoops, but then again, who knows?! I keep telling him we need to clean out like we're moving...

I'm not sure I know what I'm doing with this hood, but I will keep going tonight and see what it turns into. And I'll let you know how that goes.

Lovely pictures--the quilts, flowers, and all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Got the diagnosis on our roof today, it's a totally loss, have to replace. :shock:  On the bright side, it's a tax deduction for Stepmother and she needs some, has none so far this year. We had decided that if they had to replace the whole thing we were going to go with the forest green roofing, so it will be colorful. :shock:


Was that from the hail/storm? Nasty stuff, that--we've been seeing damage from winds here. Several RVs tipped over/rolled at the lake just a couple of days ago...at least as far as I know no one was hurt.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It is cold and wet here this morning, but nevertheless, I am going to pretend it is summer and post a favourite warm-weather recipe. It takes very few ingredients and minimal preparation, so what could be better?
> 
> ETON MESS


This sounds so rich and delicious! Thank you Kathleendoris for this receipt. My mouth is watering! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yes!!!!!!!!! especially Valerie!!!


TNS said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And for their supervisors, especially Valerie. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Poledra- it is unsettling that's for sure.


Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are in no danger. It is indeed a sad thing, prayers continue.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> It is cold and wet here this morning, but nevertheless, I am going to pretend it is summer and post a favourite warm-weather recipe. It takes very few ingredients and minimal preparation, so what could be better?
> 
> ETON MESS
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

9 year gap which way?????????????? Just curious - as I have been the "older woman".


Lurker 2 said:


> oddly enough I first encountered it in 2011- obviously not part of my mother's repertoire- although as a dedicated grower of strawberries, usually at market garden level- there must have been some other reason why she did not make it- because later we also had the cows to milk- always had hens for the meringue- well I will never know! Just had a lovely short talk with my granddaughter- the DGS was being put into his jammies and I am waiting to call Bronwen back, which I must do soon or I will muck up the opportunity. Long have I said least said soonest mended- it is the principle I work on with my daughter- but boy sometimes do I think I will explode?! Son in law included this time. A nine year gap to SIL is very tricky in my experience- I have dated in that age range.
> I thought I would poke my nose in- but I am going back to Lurking!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh the color in this is wonderful - I would wrap myself up in that in a heartbeat!! Skite away !!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> proud mother doing a 'skite' here (old kiwi word that just means to 'boast')
> some of Bronwen's quilting this last year- she is now working on one of the seasons for the DGS.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate when stuff like this happens - so necessary to fix, yet not at your convenient time...but if it's a good tax write-off then there is some good. We got our 2nd half of the year's tax bill yesterday---it didn't go up this much as it has in the past few so we were pleasantly surprised --- that is, if there is such a thing as a pleasant increase?!

The swiss chard quiche was wonderful....I made it in two regular pie tins since I didn't have a 2" tart pan. I didn't use as much Swiss chard as the recipe called for -- and I'm glad, it was just enough. Spinach would work very well in that recipe also. I'm taking one whole pie over to our DD's tonight for her to have for dinner and for her out of town guests who will be here for the weekend. Her wedding anniversary is tomorrow and that's always a tough day for her without Shaun.

Today feels like a Friday with the next two days off from child care!! We have a four day weekend so will try to get lots of knitting done.



Poledra65 said:


> Got the diagnosis on our roof today, it's a totally loss, have to replace. :shock:  On the bright side, it's a tax deduction for Stepmother and she needs some, has none so far this year. We had decided that if they had to replace the whole thing we were going to go with the forest green roofing, so it will be colorful. :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope lunch was lots of fun - enjoy the time you have with the sisters...........


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! Julie what a beautiful quilt!! You have every right to brag about your talented daughter.
> 
> Well, DH an I are off to Syracuse to have lunch with his 3 sisters. Bob is the youngest and the only boy - those girls had him well trained by the time I met him - I just had to tweak him a little - LOL! His oldest sister is here from Albany, her husband is having a hip replaced and will be in a rehab facility for awhile.Her daughter who lives on the same street is out of town on vacation. Betty can't be at home by herself, she doesn't walk well, refuses to use a cane or walker and she has fallen several times. Roberta is "keeping" her till her daughter gets home next week. Sister Brenda is coming from Rochester today, so we are going up for lunch. We're taking the camera, this might be the last time the 4 of them will be together because Betty's health isn't good, she's 82(15 years older than Bob). So, off we go and I bet I'll have a ton of pages to catch up on this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


Oh that's pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 9 year gap which way?????????????? Just curious - as I have been the "older woman".


Hmm...my mother is just 8 years older than my husband was. My MIL and FIL were older than my mother's parents, too...it was strange.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a lovely surprise for you - someone has raised some thoughtful young people. They do say you reap what you sow!



NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> 9 year gap which way?????????????? Just curious - as I have been the "older woman".


He is nine years younger than me- so puts him in my 'toy boy' range!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

But that just means that you will have to go back... If you do everything then it would be harder to justify the next trip!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gwennie!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh the color in this is wonderful - I would wrap myself up in that in a heartbeat!! Skite away !!!!


It is a quilt for one of her 'grand children' I think. In her blog she talks of making the big quilt for the DGS- she got the seasons back to front but has figured a way out of the dilemma.- she has found some lovely fabrics.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh this will be fun- but I know what you mean about your energy and multitasking........ By the time the little one heads home it will be time to put your feet up and wait for dinner to cook itself - good idea on all the prep....


Kathleendoris said:


> I seem to have been a bit fixated on food in my postings today! Possibly because I have been busy cooking most of the day. Starting on Friday, I am going to be looking after my youngest grandson, day time only. He is 11 months old, already toddling and very curious about the contents of cupboards! His mum has reached the end of her maternity leave, but as she is a teacher, she only has to go back for the final two weeks of term. They have a nursery place sorted out for September, but if he had started now, they would have had to pay for the nursery through the six weeks of the summer holiday, whether he used the place or not. So, Gran to the rescue!
> 
> I am trying to get as many ready cooked meals in the fridge and the freezer as I can manage, so that after a day of fun, I do not need to cook, or even think about doing anything more demanding than turning on the oven or the microwave. I have cheated and bought several Marks and Spencer 'meal deals', but today I have been doing proper cooking - double quantities of Bolognese sauce, Chilli con carne etc. which have now been packed into 2 portion sized containers ready to be pulled out of the freezer when needed.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to having the little one around - he is a real charmer - 'He knows just how to work a room' says his mum - but my energy levels are not what they were and my multitasking capacity is significantly reduced over what it once was! So, the more advance preparation I can do, the less stress there should be.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

these are wonderful.........


chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gotta love it!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> He is nine years younger than me- so puts him in my 'toy boy' range!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> (from the Fix It and Forget It Cookbook...Feasting with your Slow Cooker)


Kathy I haven't tried this recipe yet but everything else from this cook book that I have made I loved. One of my favorites is the Cranberry Chicken.

Cranberry Chicken

3-4-lb. chicken pieces
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onions
16-oz. can whole berry cranberry sauce
1 cup barbecue sauce

1. Combine all ingredients in slow cooker.
2. Cover. Bake on High for 4 hours, or low for 6-8 hours.

I have used freshly made cranberry sauce in place of the canned.

Forgot to mention that of all my cookbooks this is one of my most-used.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This was posted to me by my girlfriend -- she has a zoo not a houseful of dogs and cats! lol Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> This was posted to me by my girlfriend -- she has a zoo not a houseful of dogs and cats! lol Zoe


Soooooooooooo cute :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We used lard in most of the baking - still think it makes the best pie crusts!! And, also bacon grease for most of the frying and flavoring for green beans, salad dressing, etc. Our fresh strawberries were always accompanied with the frosting made with cooked syrup/sugar mixture in the beaten egg whites (7 minute frosting?). Yumm. We made some old fashioned shortcake in memory of Mom at the family reunion.


When we had nothing else to put on bread for our sandwiches for school we used the dripping in the fridge from the roasts etc and sprinkled plenty of salt on them. We loved it! My sister, a junior primary teacher, commented one day that if they saw a child with these now they would be seriously looking at the parents and wonder whether they needed to be reported.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I mean no offense, Julie, but the thought of Fale in the role of your 
'toy boy' is giving me the giggles. 

DD#1 is 11 years senior to her second husband. Her older son is only 11 years younger than her spouse. 

However, no one seemed to bat an eye when DD#2 married a man 18 years her senior. When he slept around on her after less than 10 months of marriage, she and most others realized that I hadn't been too far off in my opinion of him. I tried to remember always that he was her choice and that I didn't have to live with him, so kept my mouth shut. But it was what it was in the end and she finally divorced him and got Tim out of that terribly stress- and anxiety-producing family situation. Thank God!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks we are glad and sad to be home lots of things we didn't get to do.


Welcome home. Even after living there for 3 years we still came back here with a list as long (maybe even longer!) of things we wanted to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I mean no offense, Julie, but the thought of Fale in the role of your
> 'toy boy' is giving me the giggles.
> 
> DD#1 is 11 years senior to her second husband. Her older son is only 11 years younger than her spouse.
> ...


Oh no, Joy, the 'toy boy' is the SIL (Bronwen's Husband) Fale is nearly 3 years older than me - which I find good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> When dear son was playing baseball, there was an awesome "action shot" of him batting in our local paper. I sent an e-mail and offered to pay for the photo and the next day it was attached to an e-mail reply to me for free...needless to say, I was thrilled. I know Zoe's paper doesn't have e-mail but a nicely worded letter might provide similar results???


Ours was pre internet. Here is the photo. We are all slightly older now- the youngest one is 27. Matyanne has slipped in the bath abd has a lovely sore on her neck. Wonder why I was wearing one of the hats for the primary school? This was at a school fete.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what colour gown do you get to wear? Was laughing one day with a lecturer about the need to pick where to do your PhD based on the colour gown you got to wear after (who cares about any of the other irrelevant details afterall?). Some of the ones at my graduation were extremely colourful.
> Congratulations to you and your student on her graduation.


Our gowns mostly are pretty much black. But the hoods are what can be spectacular.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had the drippings in the gravy that was always served with the meats, but we had "fat back" that we ate with bread. I'll bet there would be some weird looks now if teachers saw a child eating these now days.



darowil said:


> When we had nothing else to put on bread for our sandwiches for school we used the dripping in the fridge from the roasts etc and sprinkled plenty of salt on them. We loved it! My sister, a junior primary teacher, commented one day that if they saw a child with these now they would be seriously looking at the parents and wonder whether they needed to be reported.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I knew they had something planned but had no idea it was a complete make over.


I amnaged to misss your first post about this- sounds wonderful and so thoughtful. Helps to show how they appreciate you as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh no, Joy, the 'toy boy' is the SIL (Bronwen's Husband) Fale is nearly 3 years older than me - which I find good.


It has been a rather long day, Julie. Sorry for my mistake in misunderstanding just who is the 'toy boy' in your post. LOL I must truly need a nap or should make it an early night.

Tomorrow or later, everyone. Hugs to all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh no, Joy, the 'toy boy' is the SIL (Bronwen's Husband) Fale is nearly 3 years older than me - which I find good.


It has been a rather long day, Julie. Sorry for my mistake in misunderstanding just who is the 'toy boy' in your post. LOL I must truly need a nap or should make it an early night.

Tomorrow or later, everyone. Hugs to all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh no, Joy, the 'toy boy' is the SIL (Bronwen's Husband) Fale is nearly 3 years older than me - which I find good.


It has been a rather long day, Julie. Sorry for my mistake in misunderstanding just who is the 'toy boy' in your post. LOL I must truly need a nap or should make it an early night.

Tomorrow or later, everyone. Hugs to all.

Ohio Joy

See. I told you things were not good here. I've come down with''Gwenie disease." LOLOLO


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I seem to have been a bit fixated on food in my postings today! Possibly because I have been busy cooking most of the day. Starting on Friday, I am going to be looking after my youngest grandson, day time only. He is 11 months old, already toddling and very curious about the contents of cupboards! His mum has reached the end of her maternity leave, but as she is a teacher, she only has to go back for the final two weeks of term. They have a nursery place sorted out for September, but if he had started now, they would have had to pay for the nursery through the six weeks of the summer holiday, whether he used the place or not. So, Gran to the rescue!
> 
> I am trying to get as many ready cooked meals in the fridge and the freezer as I can manage, so that after a day of fun, I do not need to cook, or even think about doing anything more demanding than turning on the oven or the microwave. I have cheated and bought several Marks and Spencer 'meal deals', but today I have been doing proper cooking - double quantities of Bolognese sauce, Chilli con carne etc. which have now been packed into 2 portion sized containers ready to be pulled out of the freezer when needed.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to having the little one around - he is a real charmer - 'He knows just how to work a room' says his mum - but my energy levels are not what they were and my multitasking capacity is significantly reduced over what it once was! So, the more advance preparation I can do, the less stress there should be.


Knowin git is only for two weeks will enable you to enjoy the time with him, knowing that you can recuperate in two weeks. The meals sound like a good option to save multi tasking. And from a trying to remember just what things in a kitchen an 11 month old on his feet might discover while you are cooking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> ...


I nearly didn't read this as I don't like potatoes cold- but it would make a great way of serving them hot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> :lol: :-D  :thumbup: Well, hey at least you found it!! I won't tell how long it took me to realize that I didn't have to turn this thing off if I stepped away for just a few minutes. I kept shutting it down and restarting it. Odd I never did that on the PC.. :shock: :roll:


I am trying to teach Mum that her tablet has a sleep mode and does not need to be powered off every time she goes out or to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is nine years younger than me- so puts him in my 'toy boy' range!


Would seem strange.
I worked with a woman once whose husband at that time was younger than her son. Wonder what it would be like to have a stepfather younger than you?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am trying to teach Mum that her tablet has a sleep mode and does not need to be powered off every time she goes out or to bed.


I always turn my computer/tablet/phone off when I'm not using it. Saves electricity. Even in sleep mode they burn power


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Just stopping in for a minute. Between computer problems and travel I've missed this week's tea party. I don't really know what my computer's problem is but it's unpredictable, it might need some maintenance or maybe a new one ( hope not!). I will read what I can and I hope no one has an "eventful" week (unless it's good). nittergma


Try a defrag. That helps most computers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I remembered that many use applesauce in place of the oil in baking. Here is a recipe I would not mind making. Zoe 

Banana Bread (with honey and applesauce instead of sugar and oil)

Ingredients:
2 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup sugar free applesauce
3/4 cup honey
2 eggs, beaten
3 mashed overripe bananas

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan.
In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. In a separate bowl, mix together applesauce and honey. Stir in eggs and mashed bananas until well blended. Stir banana mixture into flour mixture; stir just to moisten. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan.
Bake in preheated oven for 60 to 65 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of the loaf comes out clean. Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I remembered that many use applesauce in place of the oil in baking. Here is a recipe I would not mind making. Zoe
> 
> Banana Bread (with honey and applesauce instead of sugar and oil)
> 
> ...


do it and let us know what it is like!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Went to my mom's today. DD went with me, but I did the driving. Now I am so sleepy! I guess I was sleepy last night because I posted my message to my KTP friends on another post! Prayers to all those in need. Probably going to bed, so until tomorrow, stay safe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Ohio Joy....you pulled a triple Gwenie just like me. LOL You must be tired.



jheiens said:


> It has been a rather long day, Julie. Sorry for my mistake in misunderstanding just who is the 'toy boy' in your post. LOL I must truly need a nap or should make it an early night.
> 
> Tomorrow or later, everyone. Hugs to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done this before and it was delicious! Wish I had some bananas...


5mmdpns said:


> I remembered that many use applesauce in place of the oil in baking. Here is a recipe I would not mind making. Zoe
> 
> Banana Bread (with honey and applesauce instead of sugar and oil)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a treat a friend of mine posted on FB....she said it is incredible.

Mexican Chocolate Popcicles.
6 ounces bitttersweet chocolate, finely chopped.

2 Tablespoons brown sugar

1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper

2 cups half and half

1. Place the chocolate, brown sugar, cinnamon, and cayenne in a heat-proof bowl. In a small saucepan over medium heat, bring the half-and-half to a simmer. Pour over the chocolate and whisk until the chocolate is melted and the mixture is well combined.
2. Pour the mixture into ice pop molds and insert sticks. Freeze until firm.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a treat a friend of mine posted on FB....she said it is incredible.
> 
> Mexican Chocolate Popcicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to say good night, long day raining now hot turned on A/C. So will sleep well I pray, :-D praying for all that tomorrow will be better than today. And filled with peace love joy and laced with comfort. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

*THUMBS UP!!!*

The German potato salad was good!!!!! I like that you can adjust the sweetness of sugar or tang of cider vinegar to your own taste. The neighbors did end up coming over for supper and everyone ate it and liked it...not quite a scientific study but good enough for me...it gets a star in the margin of the book as my sign that it is okay to make that recipe again 

ChrisE - love your version with the potatoes and cucumbers...sounds really good too!!!

Sandy - I will have to make the cranberry chicken sometime soon - thanks for sharing the recipe!

Darowil - love the photo - you all are so cute 

Zoe - thanks for the banana bread recipe...I will be trying that soon as well.

Gwen - Mexican popsicles sound pretty good...I just might be making these and freezing them in an ice cube tray and pop some into my glass of iced coffee...sounds pretty good to me 

We walked up the hill to watch our town team play baseball tonight. They won in the bottom of the 9th inning - hooray!!!!! It is a beautiful night. I wish I was a better photographer...this would be a great photo, if I knew how to play with the settings. I took the photo from our deck with my cell phone


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


Your doilies are beautiful!!! That's good that the stew finished cooking.. LOL.. I love crock pots!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh how could I have forgotten to post the recipe, after I spoke of it - lol! This is not tried and true - yet...it will be tried today and I will let you know about the "true" part, after we eat it:
> 
> GERMAN POTATO SALAD
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!!!!!!! This sounds delicious!!! Will have to see if I have bacon in the freezer.. I even bought potatoes today.. (we rarely eat them, usually rice or pasta) I have lots of parsley in the garden.. yipppeeeee!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Kathy I haven't tried this recipe yet but everything else from this cook book that I have made I loved. One of my favorites is the Cranberry Chicken.
> 
> Cranberry Chicken
> 
> ...


This one sounds delish. Will have to convert weights and make.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would seem strange.
> I worked with a woman once whose husband at that time was younger than her son. Wonder what it would be like to have a stepfather younger than you?


I know what you mean. I once worked with a man in the same situation, although not sure if his step was older or younger or same age.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Kathy I haven't tried this recipe yet but everything else from this cook book that I have made I loved. One of my favorites is the Cranberry Chicken.
> 
> Cranberry Chicken
> 
> ...


Oh YUMMMMmmmm another for my crock pot.. yeah!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> This was posted to me by my girlfriend -- she has a zoo not a houseful of dogs and cats! lol Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ours was pre internet. Here is the photo. We are all slightly older now- the youngest one is 27. Matyanne has slipped in the bath abd has a lovely sore on her neck. Wonder why I was wearing one of the hats for the primary school? This was at a school fete.


Love the picture!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a treat a friend of mine posted on FB....she said it is incredible.
> 
> Mexican Chocolate Popcicles.
> 6 ounces bitttersweet chocolate, finely chopped.
> ...


Umm, please explain what is half and half?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would seem strange.
> I worked with a woman once whose husband at that time was younger than her son. Wonder what it would be like to have a stepfather younger than you?


One of Daniel's college roommate's mother married a guy that what 18 yrs old at the time, the roommate at that time was 20!!! They don't see each other very often anymore, this is the father of my Allie, I adore him and his wife!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I remembered that many use applesauce in place of the oil in baking. Here is a recipe I would not mind making. Zoe
> 
> Banana Bread (with honey and applesauce instead of sugar and oil)
> 
> ...


Yummmm :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Almost midnight for me...time to go to bed. Good night moon...z z z z


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> *THUMBS UP!!!*
> 
> The German potato salad was good!!!!! I like that you can adjust the sweetness of sugar or tang of cider vinegar to your own taste. The neighbors did end up coming over for supper and everyone ate it and liked it...not quite a scientific study but good enough for me...it gets a star in the margin of the book as my sign that it is okay to make that recipe again
> 
> Sandy - I will have to make the cranberry chicken sometime soon - thanks for sharing the recipe!


Kathy the recipe is on page 175.

Not a bad photo considering it was taken with your phone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks is good to be home and see the teens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


What a great surprise for you! You have a wonderful family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, just stopping by to say hello. I'm so busy knitting. Totally behind on everything else, sadly, including KTP, but I had to stop by and say hello. Now I have insomnia. Hope I fall asleep real soon so I can enjoy tomorrow as I've been invited out for July 4th. At first I refused because of my project but my friend said she wouldn't be staying long, so off we go.

I hope everyone is well and safe with the fires and flooding.
Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hmmmmmm German potato salad in a crock pot??? Do share, well I mean the recipe.. but a small dish to sample would be nice also.. LOL
> C thought the parsley was a weed, had it in her hot little hands ready to pull.. so glad I glanced up.. I said that is a bit big for a weed isn't it? Her reply was, well you are from Texas so thought maybe your green thumb was growing Texas size weeds :roll: ;-) :lol: :-D


LOL. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

chickkie said:


> wow, always so many pages to read! Good morning!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, not too hot. These are the lazy days of summer for me. I finally got my doilies blocked and ready to mail.
> 
> hmmm... the recipes are always interesting, potato salad in the crock pot??? DH made a stew in the crock pot last night and left it on low overnight. He said he woke up at 3am and unplugged it rather than leave it cook all night, but by this morning it was fully cooked. The heat stays in the pot a long time after it is shut off.


Wow! They are really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sending all the American TPers a card for the 4th of July (Independence Day). I thought this one was interesting as it has all the state flowers on it. Enjoy!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4232550478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ours was pre internet. Here is the photo. We are all slightly older now- the youngest one is 27. Matyanne has slipped in the bath abd has a lovely sore on her neck. Wonder why I was wearing one of the hats for the primary school? This was at a school fete.


Cool photo :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a rose for today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

***********HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY***************


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ***********HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY***************


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Same from me too.
Love the colour of this rose, PurpleFi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July everyone. My mums birthday was today also. I spent most of the day there with her and one of her (younger) neighbours put on an afternoon tea, so there were about 6 elderly ladies (89 to 93) and one in late 60s and me. It was really nice. 
Great recipes everyone. :thumbup: I had a quick easy dinner tonight.... wedges topped with sweet chili sauce, chopped bacon, grated cheese. Served with sour cream. Yummy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ours was pre internet. Here is the photo. We are all slightly older now- the youngest one is 27. Matyanne has slipped in the bath abd has a lovely sore on her neck. Wonder why I was wearing one of the hats for the primary school? This was at a school fete.


Great pic, Darowil - love the hat!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all my American friends! Have a great day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a rose for today


Thank you now this one is truly beautiful. You made my morning, have my coffee, now my rosé! What more can a girl ask for? But to wish everyone a happy 4th of July. And pray blessing for all. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


So sorry to hear this, Julie, you must be so disappointed. However, looking for the positives, a year will pass quickly and you have made the decision to go, so you are one step forward. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{JULIE}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This was posted to me by my girlfriend -- she has a zoo not a houseful of dogs and cats! lol Zoe


Love, love, love it!!!
JuneK


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy 4th July to all.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Julie so sorry to hear this sending you and Fale ((((Hugs)))) and lots healing light and energy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I am sending all the American TPers a card for the 4th of July (Independence Day). I thought this one was interesting as it has all the state flowers on it. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4232550478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thanks...a beautiful card!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


I am so sorry, Julie. I'm sure Fale is not more disappointed than you are. But I'm glad you checked farther. It would have been terrible to find this out after you were already moved to Australia!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> But that just means that you will have to go back... If you do everything then it would be harder to justify the next trip!!!


One could never tire of all that London has to offer. At least I don't think they could.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we had nothing else to put on bread for our sandwiches for school we used the dripping in the fridge from the roasts etc and sprinkled plenty of salt on them. We loved it! My sister, a junior primary teacher, commented one day that if they saw a child with these now they would be seriously looking at the parents and wonder whether they needed to be reported.


That is very true. Grant used to eat dry bread and the school would get so upset with me. He had veggies, fruit and cookies as well. He just didn't like anything on bread. Seth is the same,most days it is dry bread.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome home. Even after living there for 3 years we still came back here with a list as long (maybe even longer!) of things we wanted to see.


I am the same way my list went from one page to three. That is after I saw half of what we went to see. Always something new to add.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I am sending all the American TPers a card for the 4th of July (Independence Day). I thought this one was interesting as it has all the state flowers on it. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4232550478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you Sandy for this beautiful card... will share it with Mom and C when they wake this morning. At one time I knew all the state flowers, this brought back wonderful memories for me! {{{{{{{Sandy}}}}} Have a safe and happy 4th of July!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a rose for today


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Fourth of July everyone. My mums birthday was today also. I spent most of the day there with her and one of her (younger) neighbours put on an afternoon tea, so there were about 6 elderly ladies (89 to 93) and one in late 60s and me. It was really nice.
> Great recipes everyone. :thumbup: I had a quick easy dinner tonight.... wedges topped with sweet chili sauce, chopped bacon, grated cheese. Served with sour cream. Yummy.


Happy Birthday to sugarsugar's mum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The tea sounds wonderful, dinner also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thank you now this one is truly beautiful. You made my morning, have my coffee, now my rosé! What more can a girl ask for? But to wish everyone a happy 4th of July. And pray blessing for all. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great friends to share it with ;-) :lol: Enjoying my cuppa with you Patches :thumbup: 
Have a safe and Happy 4th!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


So sorry Julie.. please take care of yourself, do so worry that you are over doing and now this added stress. Sending you lots of hugs and keeping you high in my prayers.. {{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Happy 4th July to all.


{{{{{{{{{{{Silverowl}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would seem strange.
> I worked with a woman once whose husband at that time was younger than her son. Wonder what it would be like to have a stepfather younger than you?


My great grandmother's second husband was 16 years younger than her. You could see by the way they acted how much in love they were.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a rose for today


Lovely colour 

Good afternoon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> One could never tire of all that London has to offer. At least I don't think they could.


You're absolutely right. Hope you have now recovered from all your dashing about.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking of you Julie and sending peaceful vibes your way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely colour
> 
> Good afternoon


And good morning to you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Julie how very sad but sometimes there are things outside of your control. 
((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You're absolutely right. Hope you have now recovered from all your dashing about.


Getting there. Have a busy family weekend with 4th of July gatherings might be a it tired but will be good to see everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July to all .
So sorry to hear of your latest problem ,Julie. As you are aBritish citizen won't the British embassy help you at all. ?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Appears that our 4th will be a soggy mess, LOL. Firework displays are canceled, it's raining so no cookout. Mom is most upset that we won't set up the fire pit and roast marshmallows while watching the fireworks in our back yard. :lol: :roll:  :-D  
But we shall have our traditional hot dogs, slaw and now German potato salad (thanks Gottastitch :thumbup: ) oh and baked beans (today will just do the canned variety since the neighbors all canceled.) Have a watermelon chilling for her also. Will settle back and watch the firework shows that are broadcast on the tv. Hope they show the gathering in DC, Daniel and his best friend will be there for their 4 day weekend! 
Have a very happy and safe 4th everyone.. I'll check back in during the day I'm sure. 
Loves, hugs and always in my prayers...
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Martina, I could check to find out- had not thought of that!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Martina, I could check to find out- had not thought of that!


Julie, I don't know what the British Embassy can do to change Aus. & NZ laws, they don't consider it's any of GB's business any more! We should never have joined the EEC!!! Ha, ha.
This is a serious change for you, I think you should try to relax & think things thru, Fale will be disappointed, but you are not to blame & I'm sure he'll see that. Can you get a NZ passport & keep your UK one? That would be better than giving your UK one up & I feel that's something you don't want to do. I send you lots of hugs, you know if there is anything I can do to help you I'll do my best, I've been in many a desperate situation myself when younger & know how helpless you can feel.

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/profile/130704_a.asp

Some may find this piece on products made in the United States interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all my American KTPer family!!!! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This was my dad's favorite to listen to on the 4th of July. John Wayne, a friend to him sharing his love of America.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


Hugs and prayers for you Julie. So much seems to be happening with you at this time. We all stand behind you!!! God will give Fale the grace to understand. Zoe


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am the same way my list went from one page to three. That is after I saw half of what we went to see. Always something new to add.


Hello Caren, glad you're home & happy. I know I'll never see all the things in London, or anywhere else for that matter. Even the Spinnaker Tower which I watched being built & can see out of my bedroom window I have only been up once, with you!! When the boat goes we might get a camper van & go & do more, not sure what Zippy would think about that. I've been to about 22 different countries, & dragged DH along to most of them, but Julian loves the boat so travel has slowed down over the years, but I ain't done yet, no way.

As it's July 4th. here, I can say Happy Independence Day without feeling it's too late.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the news, Julie. Will you be able to keep the dogs now until you move? They would at least be some comfort. 

Happy 4th of July! I hope most of you get to celebrate with friends and family. I'm spending it with my dogs and needles! I know, boring, but none of my friends are doing anything either.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, I don't know what the British Embassy can do to change Aus. & NZ laws, they don't consider it's any of GB's business any more.
> I just thought it was another avenues to explore in this difficult situation.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This was my dad's favorite to listen to on the 4th of July. John Wayne, a friend to him sharing his love of America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this with us! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Half and Half is a product sold here that is 1/2 cream and 1/2 milk. Lower calories than just cream.


busyworkerbee said:


> Umm, please explain what is half and half?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


From what I saw of her stories and pictures on her blog, she'll not be stuck for a storyline! Well done Cindi!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo Cindi!!! How awesome....should I ask for her autograph next time I see her?
\


Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great pic, Darowil - love the hat!


Meant to admire this photo also. Such happy faces.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> From what I saw of her stories and pictures on her blog, she'll not be stuck for a storyline! Well done Cindi!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


She puts a lot of thought and effort into her blog posts. Right now she is in 10th place for the perfume ad contest. Had just designed and bought materials for some new couches and chairs for her next story line. Guess those will wait till she switches mental gears and puts together a Halloween episode. LOL. Guess I'll find some orange clay to make some pumpkins, also need to find a way to make some spider webs!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo Cindi!!! How awesome....should I ask for her autograph next time I see her?
> \


I forgot she wanted to let you know first hand, so don't let her know that I posted before she had the chance to tell you.. ROFL. She'll get me for this.. :roll:  :lol:  :-D


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I don't know what the British Embassy can do to change Aus. & NZ laws, they don't consider it's any of GB's business any more.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!

===========
I am very happy today!
Our workshops are drawing in new people as we had hoped. Thanks to admin for coming up with this solution for our problems (not just ours but other's too). I posted a list of all our parades on the new section yesterday, and we were one of the topics chosen for the Daily digest this morning!!!

Please bookmark it - and when you have some time, check out all the parades. I spent the last hour checking out the wingspan, zoe's socks, my Coat of Many Colors, and the non felted slippers as a start. I am going to revisit every one of them. I am overwhelmed at the work that has been accomplished by KP members on these workshops. I put the links all together so people can browse to their heart's content.

The workshops taught by TP members are all outstanding - check them out !

There have been times when I have nearly given up on the workshops, as not everyone has been supportive, but if you want to see why we do this, check out the thread entitled Parades on the dd this morning. It is the bottom topic on the DD list today. I have been accused of being arrogant and of having ulterior motives, but, thankfully only by one or two people it is hurtful, but I guess it is to be expected when you stick your neck out.. If we look at the Parades, it is all worthwhile! grin.

The last few weeks in my life have been challenging to say the least. I have had some COPD flareups due to the huge, unusual amount of rain, I was concerned about whether we could carry on, and then we had this terrible disaster in Calgary.

Now that we have a place where we can let people know about the workshops, it is solving our main problem - how to reach people who don't know about us.. It is drawing in new members, and it is such a relief. I want to thank Admin as they found a solution for our problems. I am appreciative that they understood our problems as I questioned whether they did.

As far as the floods are concerned we are slowly digging out. One of my friends (went to school in Grade 2 and through school) has found a new little apartment (from a friend) and is trying to deal with the horrible damage of her home. She is past the age where she has any idea of where to start. Her life savings were in her home and she planned on selling this next year, and moving into a nice seniors, assisted living apartment. I don't think her insurance will cover any of it as it was from the flood not backup. My heart breaks for her and others in the same situation. It makes you take stock of what is really important. I am thankful she has a nice cozy place to deal with all of this. Some of her pictures and jewellry were saved by the firefighters. She has had volunteers arrive and clean out the basement which was full of water to nearly the ceiling, so at least she can start fixing if that is what she decides to do. She has aged l0 years this past 2 weeks. Prayers for her please.

It has been a dreadful time.

I have started knitting and collecting winter weather hats, scarves, cowls, and mittens to be given out to flood victims in early October. I have 4 parcels on the way from the US - and others from this area.

So life is looking so much better.

I want to thank this group for your support of the Workshops but especially your support of me. As I have said this is a soft place to land when you are troubled.

I also want to thank those who have been so kind. Pontuf has sent me some wonderful felting patterns and a book is on the way. Others have pm'd with lovely messages. Sam, as usual, is steady as a rock and has become a friend. I need this place as do we all.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy 4th of July to all my American KTPer family!!!! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello Caren, glad you're home & happy. I know I'll never see all the things in London, or anywhere else for that matter. Even the Spinnaker Tower which I watched being built & can see out of my bedroom window I have only been up once, with you!! When the boat goes we might get a camper van & go & do more, not sure what Zippy would think about that. I've been to about 22 different countries, & dragged DH along to most of them, but Julian loves the boat so travel has slowed down over the years, but I ain't done yet, no way.
> 
> As it's July 4th. here, I can say Happy Independence Day without feeling it's too late.
> 
> Tessa


Hello Tessa, going up the Spinnaker Tower was something I was not sure I would do. So very glad I did, I understand why some talk so highly of it and can't stay away. Getting a camper sounds like a fun way to see things. I have a ways to go to catch up to the number of countries you have been too. I too am not done, hope I have many more years to travel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

CRAP...I just sent her a card congratulating her!!! Sorry


Marianne818 said:


> I forgot she wanted to let you know first hand, so don't let her know that I posted before she had the chance to tell you.. ROFL. She'll get me for this.. :roll:  :lol:  :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> CRAP...I just sent her a card congratulating her!!! Sorry


ROFL... it's okay.. she is too excited to be upset about anything today!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I forgot she wanted to let you know first hand, so don't let her know that I posted before she had the chance to tell you.. ROFL. She'll get me for this.. :roll:  :lol:  :-D


You better be a good actress, Gwennie! :lol:

Edit - oops, too late!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> You better be a good actress, Gwennie! :lol:
> 
> Edit - oops, too late!!


I just told her about my post, she is far from upset, she's laughing and very happy and excited. With the mild depression from not able to find a job this is truly a well timed blessing. She also got a good lead on a job at a local bank, they are wanting "mature" candidates to fill positions, the younger group tend to move along a bit too quickly for them.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, Caren, we're having some lovely sunny weather here, ideal for drying the washing, which I was going to put in the machine until I got hooked on here. We're waiting for DGS to arrive, he's got hand, foot & mouth disease so can't go to nursery, although that is where he caught it. His Mum has to go to parents evg. so he's ours till Dad gets home. Hope he's in a good mood for playing, he's such fun. Has Jamie adjusted her body clock yet? I know when I went to the US I kept waking up in the middle of the night wanting to get up. Now it's more like the middle of the day, I think it's called old age. Getting up in the night is for bathroom time!!

Tessa


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I just told her about my post, she is far from upset, she's laughing and very happy and excited. With the mild depression from not able to find a job this is truly a well timed blessing. She also got a good lead on a job at a local bank, they are wanting "mature" candidates to fill positions, the younger group tend to move along a bit too quickly for them.


Great, give her my congratulations.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> So sorry Julie.. please take care of yourself, do so worry that you are over doing and now this added stress. Sending you lots of hugs and keeping you high in my prayers.. {{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}


I am so sorry Julie-- all your 'sisters' here are keeping you in our thoughts. Sometimes these things happen for reasons we don't know. I hope you can find a way to go to Australia earlier. Could you consider getting a visitor's permit to Oz? I would look into that . It wouldn't be a work permit but is it possible that people in your position might go that route?

I know a friend who can't get Canadian citizenship as he is from Germany is able to get a visitor's permit which in certain situations can be renewed . He is a senior who has never taken out Canadian citizenship - his common law wife is here - just a thought to look into???


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just popping in quickly to wish all those celebrating Independence Day today a really enjoyable day. Lots of virtual hugs and support to Julie and other not in a celebratory situation.

Today has been pretty busy, as I have had my 4-year old grandson, who has GDD and is therefore very hard work, although very rewarding and great fun to be around. I now just about have time to bring some semblance of order to the house, before starting tomorrow with his toddler cousin, who, as I mentioned earlier, I am looking after for the next couple of weeks. I am really looking forward to sitting down this evening with a nice glass of wine and some knitting. I will drink a toast to the American KPs once my wine is poured!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Julie this just breaks my heart!
I hope and pray that this can be resolved to your benefit very soon.

(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Happy 4th July to all.


  right back at you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Happy 4th July to all.


Thank you Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have so enjoyed the beautiful thread artwork and the great pictures all of you have so willingly shared. It is Independence day here in the USA and I've just put out the flag. So thankful for the freedoms I enjoy and the caring friends I have found here. It finally cooled down to 78 degrees about 4 am, when Molly beagle goes out each morning, but already the thermometer is on the rise again. I expect to go out to lunch and spend the rest of the day in my air conditioned home. Shall deadhead a few roses again this evening, but it will surely have to be cooler before I spend much time outside. Best wishes and healing thoughts to all in sorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting there. Have a busy family weekend with 4th of July gatherings might be a it tired but will be good to see everyone.


Enjoy your family gathering. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Great friends to share it with ;-) :lol: Enjoying my cuppa with you Patches :thumbup:
> Have a safe and Happy 4th!!


Love it :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Happy 4th of July to all my American KTPer family!!!! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hi, Caren, we're having some lovely sunny weather here, ideal for drying the washing, which I was going to put in the machine until I got hooked on here. We're waiting for DGS to arrive, he's got hand, foot & mouth disease so can't go to nursery, although that is where he caught it. His Mum has to go to parents evg. so he's ours till Dad gets home. Hope he's in a good mood for playing, he's such fun. Has Jamie adjusted her body clock yet? I know when I went to the US I kept waking up in the middle of the night wanting to get up. Now it's more like the middle of the day, I think it's called old age. Getting up in the night is for bathroom time!!
> 
> Tessa


Lucky you I seem to have brought the English weather home with me. My washing will go in the dryer today it is raining cats and dogs so to speak. Hope the DGS gets better soon. Jamie's body clock is still on London time. Mine has been messed up for a while now.

Caren

Very early morning today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


Special people always get special blessings.  so happy for her too.
"YOU GO Cindi" :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Silverowl.

Hope things are going well for you and SO and family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Martina, I could check to find out- had not thought of that!


Hope the British Embassy will have good news for you.

Keeping you in my prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday to sugarsugar's mum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The tea sounds wonderful, dinner also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hope your mom has a great birthday, Sugarsugar...tell her we Americans are celebrating with fireworks!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you I seem to have brought the English weather home with me. My washing will go in the dryer today it is raining cats and dogs so to speak. Hope the DGS gets better soon. Jamie's body clock is still on London time. Mine has been messed up for a while now.
> 
> Caren
> 
> Very early morning today.


It's beautifully sunny and warm here today and we are promised this is going to continue for at least a week. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


Congratulations to Cindi...that's quite an accomplishment!! I can understand her being excited!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!
> 
> ===========
> I am very happy today!
> ...


WOW!!! I feel like I have taken a trip, beautiful work as always, love it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This was my dad's favorite to listen to on the 4th of July. John Wayne, a friend to him sharing his love of America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes, Zoe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you I seem to have brought the English weather home with me. My washing will go in the dryer today it is raining cats and dogs so to speak. Hope the DGS gets better soon. Jamie's body clock is still on London time. Mine has been messed up for a while now.
> 
> Caren
> 
> Very early morning today.


Thanks helps my thinking. So nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hope your mom has a great birthday, Sugarsugar...tell her we Americans are celebrating with fireworks!!! LOL!
> JuneK


Ditto :-D yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hope your mom has a great birthday, Sugarsugar...tell her we Americans are celebrating with fireworks!!! LOL!
> JuneK


Ditto :-D yaaaaaaaa

Did a Gweniepooh , LOL LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> She puts a lot of thought and effort into her blog posts. Right now she is in 10th place for the perfume ad contest. Had just designed and bought materials for some new couches and chairs for her next story line. Guess those will wait till she switches mental gears and puts together a Halloween episode. LOL. Guess I'll find some orange clay to make some pumpkins, also need to find a way to make some spider webs!


Marianne, how about some very fine crochet thread for the spider webs?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's beautifully sunny and warm here today and we are promised this is going to continue for at least a week. :thumbup:


That will be nice for you if it does stay warm. I don't mind the rain so much except is affecting the crops. I can't harvest the hay with it being so wet. A friend of mine that depends on his market garden has lost nearly everything as it is under water. Oh well such is the life of a farmer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations to Cindi! That is a wonderful honor.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Thank you Marianne! I love John Wayne and truly miss him. This brought tears to my eyes.


didn't John Wayne just have the perfect voice for this type of thing, he demands attention when he speaks, thanks it was good to hear his voice and the pc was great. :thumbup: 
marianne, how exciting for C. this is just plain o cool.
shirley, love love your art, the fall one is just beautiful, as i think fall is my fav. time of yr. so talented, thank you for sharing.
lots of good recipes this wk.
jules, don't think of this as a set back, just gives you more time to get your ducks in a row. 
i am alone today, as bj is working, thats ok, i am gonna go putz outside some, its still low humidity here and how nice is that.
i am planning to fix some burgers to grill outside this evening, may fix a little potato salad also. 
everyone be safe today, hope you see lots of fireworks. :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Weather is comfortable today -- great day for a parade. Happy 4th to all in USA. 

Shirley - glad things are looking good for the workshops.

Julie - this is heartbreaking news and so unexpected. Hopefully, there is another route for you to take to accomplish your goal to be over in AUS for Fale's birthday and hopefully to stay.

Love the roses and the recipes--- I think I'm taking today off from the kitchen (we're by ourselves) and then have a major cookout on the 6th to celebrate the 4th and our birthdays (DD on 6th, mine on 7th and DH on 8th...maybe I'll be able to gift him one homemade sock (giggle). His real birthday gift is his going to Canada in August with his brothers to go fishing (used to be a tradition with his Dad). And, then he'll be travelling again in late September with our DS. DS received a company paid sabbatical after working for his co. for 5 years -- he and his wife took a trip to England, Scotland and Ireland, but only used up 1/2 of the time allowed. They've since had the baby and another one is on the way and he has to finish the sabbatical or lose it (next one is coming up) so he offered (and his gracious wife okayed it) to take the two of us with him to Germany - but since the 3rd person going would be at full cost and someone needs to be with our DGS here, so I suggested that the two guys going would work out the for the best -- so they're planning on doing this and being in Munich, etc. for October Fest...I think they'll have a great time. 

My birthday present is an antique mirror that was made by the Nurre Mirror Company -- they are distant relatives of mine and I've looked from time to time to find one -- we found one on RubyLane.com. I's a small art deco style that I want to put right by the front door for that last check on appearance before leaving the house. I'll post a picture once I have it up..I'm really happy with it. It has some wear issues and the mirror is not as reflective as it once was---but that's the nature of antiques.

Love to all - time to go do a heel flap and then try to pick up stitches evenly on the sock.

Great Day to all and Julie and others, many many prayers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Julie know that you are in my thoughts and prayers for a"peaceful" solution.

Congratulations to Cindi!

Shirley as usual your work is so beautiful.

It is cooler here today (drats!) After having over 5 days in the mid 90's and yesterday in the 80's today I think is only going to be in the 70's (unless they changed it yet again). I love the hot weather.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hi, Shirley, I deleted most of your post so it wouldn't take up so much space but I just wanted to tell you how much I admire you for all you do. You have been such a wonderful addition to the Tea Party...you have boundless energy and nothing daunts you.
> I don't know how you do all that you do...with the workshops and supporting everyone who has been so devastated by the floods to the wonderful art you share with us.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I just told her about my post, she is far from upset, she's laughing and very happy and excited. With the mild depression from not able to find a job this is truly a well timed blessing. She also got a good lead on a job at a local bank, they are wanting "mature" candidates to fill positions, the younger group tend to move along a bit too quickly for them.


That's fantastic news. Seems sometimes the powers-that-be finally come to their senses and realize that us more mature individuals will always show up and are always on time!! Can't be said for all young people.
Keeping Cindi's job prospect in prayers.
Give Mom a gentle hug from me.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris--I have no idea of what GDD is. Could you help me to know more about it?

Ohio Joy



Kathleendoris said:


> I am just popping in quickly to wish all those celebrating Independence Day today a really enjoyable day. Lots of virtual hugs and support to Julie and other not in a celebratory situation.
> 
> Today has been pretty busy, as I have had my 4-year old grandson, who has GDD and is therefore very hard work, although very rewarding and great fun to be around. I now just about have time to bring some semblance of order to the house, before starting tomorrow with his toddler cousin, who, as I mentioned earlier, I am looking after for the next couple of weeks. I am really looking forward to sitting down this evening with a nice glass of wine and some knitting. I will drink a toast to the American KPs once my wine is poured!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Rookie!

Our DH share birthdays!
Our family is like yours
D sister today
FIL 7 th
DH. The 8 th
My Dad was the 9 th
Favorite niece 12 th
The 7 th will be one year since we lost dear dog Clarence ( that year has gone. Fast)

Rookie I LOVE your website rubylane.com. I bookmarked it to my home screen!
Thanks
Bet your mirror s fabulous!
Picture?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a note to the many who have responded to my earlier post- I am still 'Lurking' and hope I will be forgiven for not replying individually. It is not surprising that I have developed a head-ache! Take care every-one!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The link to the Parade topic on the new section is as follows;

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182438-1.html*

You should be able to click on any of the Parades mentioned inside the topic and go directly to each of them, one at a time.

Joy, I should have posted the link - sorry. try this and if it doesn't work let me know.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie
You know we all LOVE YOU sooooooooo much!

XOXOXOXOXO

pontuf


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> boil sodium bicarbonate in water in the pan and it works wonders. Told my scientist brother about this one day and he thought through the chemical reactions and figured it would work! Which it does. No amounts sorry- I just throw some in and make sure I have enough water to boil away for a while without boiling dry again!


Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Shirley!

Love all the fabulous pictures!
THANKS!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> The link to the Parade topic on the new section is as follows;
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182438-1.html*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Isn' t it iron & hammer baking soda?



pacer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It was good to sleep in my own bed for sure. A surprise was waiting for me when I got home. The teens did a remodel of the kitchen, den, dinning room and my bedroom. It is very nice and so not expected at all. Paint,trim, flooring, new desk in the den, a cozy chair and table for me to sit at in the morning with my coffee. Oh and new lighting in the kitchen. Made me cry fro sure. Grant, Nix and their father all helped them along with a few of their friends. And Seth was here when I got back was very good to see him.
> New memories from London are great having shown Jamie all the things I love about it.


Welcome home! What an awesome surprise to come home to. Enjoy the love that was used to create this new and wonderful look in your home.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I would also like to wish a happy 4th of July to all of the US knitters! I hope you have wonderful times with loved ones!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sandy!!!!!


Sandy said:


> I am sending all the American TPers a card for the 4th of July (Independence Day). I thought this one was interesting as it has all the state flowers on it. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4232550478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just dropped in to wish my USA friends a Happy Independence Day and Happy Thursday/Friday to everyone else!! Thank you for all the best wishes. We are still in no danger from the fire, but so many people are out of their homes - so please keep them and the First Responders and Support Help in your thoughts. I wish you could all join me in an iced tea for our celebration. I am determined to knit today I want to get my shawl from the mystery KAL on it's way- I will keep you posted on my progress!! luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a thought for today! From my Cousin Sue's Facebook Page.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SO festive AZ!

Pontuf

HAPPY 4th to all US
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Canada

quote=AZ Sticks]Just dropped in to wish my USA friends a Happy Independence Day and Happy Thursday/Friday to everyone else!! Thank you for all the best wishes. We are still in no danger from the fire, but so many people are out of their homes - so please keep them and the First Responders and Support Help in your thoughts. I wish you could all join me in an iced tea for our celebration. I am determined to knit today I want to get my shawl from the mystery KAL on it's way- I will keep you posted on my progress!! luv-AZ[/quote]


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Kathleendoris--I have no idea of what GDD is. Could you help me to know more about it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, it stands for Global Developmental Delay. In many ways, this seems to be shorthand for 'we recognise that this child has many problems, but we really do not know what caused them, or what the prognosis may be'. In our particular case, it is easier to say what is not the problem than to list what is. He has had screening for genetic disorders, such as Fragile X, but nothing has been found, a brain scan showed no abnormalities, he was a full term, average weight baby and the delivery was straightforward, there is no family history that can offer any explanation. Yet he has a variety of physical and learning difficulties: on Monday, he is due at the hospital to have grommets inserted in his ears, for the second time. Last December, he underwent surgery which involved breaking both tibias and inserting pins, after which he was in plaster casts for 6 weeks.

He does make progress with his learning, but not at the speed of other children of his age.

In September, he will start at the local primary school, along with his siblings and cousin, but with full-time learning support. I could go on, but really, all there is to say is that he is a loving and much loved little boy who does things in his own way. My biggest worry, truly, is that the situation puts a strain on the other members of his family: frequent visits to hospital, or to other professionals, the amount of attention he requires even in ordinary situations, mean that his older brother and sister are often in danger of being overlooked. I try to help by having him round to play with me whenever possible, just so that they can have some 'Quality time' with their parents, but there is no pretending that there is no impact on them. Any one who has ever had a 'special' child will fully recognise this scenario!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirly, Your work is beautiful!!! Is thread painting like quilting? It is so intricate and wonderful! I too appreciate all you do I wish I had 1 tenth of your energy! I appreciate all the help you and sam gave me at the Wingspan workshop! I still have to finish it but would never have even started it if it wasn't there for me. nittergma


Designer1234 said:


> First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!
> 
> ===========
> I am very happy today!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy 4th of July to all!! Yesterday was cold and damp enough that i toyed with the idea of running the furnace, just couldnt bring myself to do it in July. Closed up the house pulled my long underwear out and bundled up under blankets with the little dog. (She was cold too after her haircut) today is nice enough to have windows open again thankfully.

Julie so sorry for the unexpected turn in your plans, hope that things will work out so that a you and Fale canbe together without losing any of your benefits or entitlements.

Congrats to C!! So happy for her. I know there are many others i wanted to comment on. This last treatment has been a real doozy! First full day couldnt keep anything down, slept offn on for the first 48
hours starting to feel A bit better but cant get far from the bathroom, anything I try to eat just goes right thru. Sorry tmi I know.

DH is golfing oldest DS and I are watching Bicenntennial Man sure DH will cook something on grill when he gets home. We will see what fireworks we can from our yard.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie, So sorry to hear about your setback. 
Shirley, I checked out the parade of workshops before reading KTP and it was awesome.
Marianne, congrats to Cindi.

Wishing everyone a safe and happy 4th of July...Independence day in the USA. Going to a block party to celebrate with some church friends so I will need to get busy making something to bring. Thinking about making Oreo Balls. If they turn out then I will share the very simple recipe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm sorry things are getting difficult for you! I hope some how there will be a better solution. Every time I see the sweet picture of you and Fale I think and pray for you. nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a note to the many who have responded to my earlier post- I am still 'Lurking' and hope I will be forgiven for not replying individually. It is not surprising that I have developed a head-ache! Take care every-one!


It is OK for you not to reply, lurking is perfectly fine. We all know you are going through a ruff time. Keeping you in my thoughts and sending lots of calming energy and thoughts. HUGS my dear friend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a quick question---------- when you read a knitting chart I know you start at the bottom right and work towards the left - do you work right to left on each row?????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have a quick question---------- when you read a knitting chart I know you start at the bottom right and work towards the left - do you work right to left on each row?????


you work the chart from right to left then left to right


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindi ---- congrats - and good luck with the job hunt.



jknappva said:


> That's fantastic news. Seems sometimes the powers-that-be finally come to their senses and realize that us more mature individuals will always show up and are always on time!! Can't be said for all young people.
> Keeping Cindi's job prospect in prayers.
> Give Mom a gentle hug from me.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> you work the chart from let to right and then right to left


Its the opposite of reading a book correct?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love June and July birthdays....only 1/2 year between them and Christmas time! Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating this month!! Our DS's birthday is 6/28 and our other DD is 6/1, and DDIL is 6/11 so we have all the birthays bunched together. The DGC's birthdays are all going to be in late January and Feruary.



Pontuf said:


> Happy birthday Rookie!
> 
> Our DH share birthdays!
> Our family is like yours
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Its the opposite of reading a book correct?


OOPs yes I corrected it thanks for catching it. was talking to Michael and typing at the same time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had the Oreo balls at our Christmas Eve party last year and they are very good.....I think you'll need to share your recipe - I just got another one on Facebook and it's different than the one we used last year...think it's the latest "new" dessert so there are many variations.

DH is headed to the sporting goods store to update all his fishing stuff - he offered to bring back dinner from Portillos (right near the store he'll be at) and I agreed that's a good idea.



pacer said:


> Julie, So sorry to hear about your setback.
> Shirley, I checked out the parade of workshops before reading KTP and it was awesome.
> Marianne, congrats to Cindi.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and happy 4th of July...Independence day in the USA. Going to a block party to celebrate with some church friends so I will need to get busy making something to bring. Thinking about making Oreo Balls. If they turn out then I will share the very simple recipe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Happy birthday Rookie!
> 
> Our DH share birthdays!
> Our family is like yours
> ...


A very happy birthday, Rookie!! Hope you have a wonderful celebration!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> you bring me to tears - dear sister!


You are definitely a sister of the heart to all of us here!!! So glad you joined the KTP! It wouldn't be the same without you.
Finally getting started on some winter wear for Calgary!! I'm not a fast worker so it will take me a while.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

W


Lurker 2 said:


> Just a note to the many who have responded to my earlier post- I am still 'Lurking' and hope I will be forgiven for not replying individually. It is not surprising that I have developed a head-ache! Take care every-one!


We all understand. You have a lot on your 'plate' right now! But know you're in my heart and my prayers! Praying you can find a quicker and inexpensive solution to your many problems of re-locating!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a thought for today! From my Cousin Sue's Facebook Page.


So appropriate so often even for us humans!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy 4th of July to all!! Yesterday was cold and damp enough that i toyed with the idea of running the furnace, just couldnt bring myself to do it in July. Closed up the house pulled my long underwear out and bundled up under blankets with the little dog. (She was cold too after her haircut) today is nice enough to have windows open again thankfully.
> 
> Julie so sorry for the unexpected turn in your plans, hope that things will work out so that a you and Fale canbe together without losing any of your benefits or entitlements.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this last treatment has been so difficult for you. I hope you can still enjoy celebrating the 4th with your family. Take care of you!!!
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


Bicarbonate of soda is baking soda, Pacer, and you will recognize it in the baking aisle of your favorite grocery store.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup, I can understand the feeling cold. I've been cooler than anyone else in the room since I finished my last round of chemo 'way back in '97. And was bald on top if it's being my first winter in NE Ohio after living in the very SE part of VA. I'm still cooler than anyone else in the house after all this time. You've gotten over the other circumstances of treatment and I believe that you will overcome this also.

This, too, shall pass.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

How about using the fine wire used in wire knitting? The webs could then be shaped and would hold that shape for her planned design.
Trisha



jheiens said:


> Marianne, how about some very fine crochet thread for the spider webs?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


How exciting for her.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

It's also called baking soda.
Trisha



pacer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's beautiful Julie, a very talented DD you have! :thumbup:


It's nice to have an updated picture, but I really loved the kilt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


We get it with the baking products- woudl be with the things you add to your flour to make it rise (in fact you probably already have it in your pantry for this purpose). We often just call it bicarb or soda bic.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am the same way my list went from one page to three. That is after I saw half of what we went to see. Always something new to add.


I wish I had gone to look at all the well-known train stations. I'm always seeing references to them in the novels I read.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy 4th of July to all!! Yesterday was cold and damp enough that i toyed with the idea of running the furnace, just couldnt bring myself to do it in July. Closed up the house pulled my long underwear out and bundled up under blankets with the little dog. (She was cold too after her haircut) today is nice enough to have windows open again thankfully.
> 
> Julie so sorry for the unexpected turn in your plans, hope that things will work out so that a you and Fale canbe together without losing any of your benefits or entitlements.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel a lot better soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go with metal shingles - they will last forever.

and they come in green I think.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Got the diagnosis on our roof today, it's a totally loss, have to replace. :shock:  On the bright side, it's a tax deduction for Stepmother and she needs some, has none so far this year. We had decided that if they had to replace the whole thing we were going to go with the forest green roofing, so it will be colorful. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would like to see the cape even if the hood doesn't work.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We had rain last night...actual size and everything! WooHoo! Now, if the rest of monsoon season will be normal, we may recover from this nasty drought.
> 
> I love German potato salad...but don't have stuff to make it right now (story of my life, lol). We got invited to a bbq for tomorrow night but don't know yet if we'll go (he's working and I think we both work Friday). Might be fun, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> It's nice to have an updated picture, but I really loved the kilt.


OK, this time me, Luke and DH.

Edit - took the one with Luke's mum in it off as I'm not sure whether she'd be happy about it, so DH in her place!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Joy, it stands for Global Developmental Delay. In many ways, this seems to be shorthand for 'we recognise that this child has many problems, but we really do not know what caused them, or what the prognosis may be'. In our particular case, it is easier to say what is not the problem than to list what is. He has had screening for genetic disorders, such as Fragile X, but nothing has been found, a brain scan showed no abnormalities, he was a full term, average weight baby and the delivery was straightforward, there is no family history that can offer any explanation. Yet he has a variety of physical and learning difficulties: on Monday, he is due at the hospital to have grommets inserted in his ears, for the second time. Last December, he underwent surgery which involved breaking both tibias and inserting pins, after which he was in plaster casts for 6 weeks.
> 
> He does make progress with his learning, but not at the speed of other children of his age.
> 
> In September, he will start at the local primary school, along with his siblings and cousin, but with full-time learning support. I could go on, but really, all there is to say is that he is a loving and much loved little boy who does things in his own way. My biggest worry, truly, is that the situation puts a strain on the other members of his family: frequent visits to hospital, or to other professionals, the amount of attention he requires even in ordinary situations, mean that his older brother and sister are often in danger of being overlooked. I try to help by having him round to play with me whenever possible, just so that they can have some 'Quality time' with their parents, but there is no pretending that there is no impact on them. Any one who has ever had a 'special' child will fully recognise this scenario!


It is hard on the other children. And no matter how well the parents handle it he simply needs the extra time spent on him and they have a finite amount of time.
And it's so hard too not knowing what is really wrong


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> OK, this time me, Luke and Holly (his mum).


That was a quick change of pictures!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I took brown sugar sandwiches - with the bread slathered with real butter and the sugar about half an inch think. by lunch the two had blended into a good mess - I thought it was wonderful. no wonder I weighed 195.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had the drippings in the gravy that was always served with the meats, but we had "fat back" that we ate with bread. I'll bet there would be some weird looks now if teachers saw a child eating these now days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad joy - I was thinking the same thing - sil and mean sister/son-in-law - I am never quite sure what they mean.

sam



jheiens said:


> It has been a rather long day, Julie. Sorry for my mistake in misunderstanding just who is the 'toy boy' in your post. LOL I must truly need a nap or should make it an early night.
> 
> Tomorrow or later, everyone. Hugs to all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I took brown sugar sandwiches - with the bread slathered with real butter and the sugar about half an inch think. by lunch the two had blended into a good mess - I thought it was wonderful. no wonder I weighed 195.
> 
> sam


Now that would be delicious. We used to cook something that started by creaming the brown sugar and butter together (wonder what it was?) and it was delicious at that point. Next step was adding eggs! Maybe by the time I have eaten I will remember the rest! Down to have some breakfast after having been up for a few hours. 
But I have decided to make today a knitting day so won't be on KP- it takes up too much time! But as I woke up so early I figured I would at least go through some of yesterdays stuff as I was out for much of the day and out for tea as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was a quick change of pictures!


And again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I remembered that many use applesauce in place of the oil in baking. Here is a recipe I would not mind making. Zoe
> 
> Banana Bread (with honey and applesauce instead of sugar and oil)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And again!


Are you going for a record as to how many in a 24 hour period?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that would be delicious. We used to cook something that started by creaming the brown sugar and butter together (wonder what it was?) and it was delicious at that point. Next step was adding eggs! Maybe by the time I have eaten I will remember the rest! Down to have some breakfast after having been up for a few hours.
> But I have decided to make today a knitting day so won't be on KP- it takes up too much time! But as I woke up so early I figured I would at least go through some of yesterdays stuff as I was out for much of the day and out for tea as well.


Would that not be a sponge? You would add eggs and then flour. My mum's recipe was always 4, 4, 4 and 2 (4oz sugar, 4oz butter, 4oz flour and 2 eggs.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you going for a record as to how many in a 24 hour period?


Could do! Realised after I'd put up the one with Luke's mum in it that I didn't know if she would be happy about it or not, so decided to change it. I know she's ok about pictures of Luke as they put them up on FB themselves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a definite try gwen - my little avery is a chocolaholic.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a treat a friend of mine posted on FB....she said it is incredible.
> 
> Mexican Chocolate Popcicles.
> 6 ounces bitttersweet chocolate, finely chopped.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The link to the Parade topic on the new section is as follows;
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182438-1.html*
> 
> ...


I have not seen anything in the DD that I can identify as having to do with these things.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Where would sodium bicarbonate be sold?


This is baking soda and probably by chips and flours in the baking aisle of the market.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That will be nice for you if it does stay warm. I don't mind the rain so much except is affecting the crops. I can't harvest the hay with it being so wet. A friend of mine that depends on his market garden has lost nearly everything as it is under water. Oh well such is the life of a farmer.


That is tough for the farmer. It's always too much or not enough rain.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> you work the chart from right to left then left to right


Unless you are circular knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful card sandy -- thanks very much.

sam



Sandy said:


> I am sending all the American TPers a card for the 4th of July (Independence Day). I thought this one was interesting as it has all the state flowers on it. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4232550478239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> would like to see the cape even if the hood doesn't work.
> 
> sam


I've just wrestled it down with towels and pins to block! The button is on the hood-less stockinette cape and I hope to get some pictures soon (will have to work on the other computer to edit them).

Today has been quiet so far (sure that will change tonight with all the neighbors who will do their fireworks, legal or not). I've been hanging out with the cats all day--he's working--and we've decided to skip the bbq tonight as it will go late and we both have work tomorrow as well.

Julie, sorry to hear of this latest hang up...but everything happens for a reason (or so I believe), so there must be a blessing in there somewhere. Love & light to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like the usofa is not the only country with tons of red tape.

sam

soothing energy coming your way.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll join you in wishing sugarsugar's mom a happy birthday.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday to sugarsugar's mum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The tea sounds wonderful, dinner also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - I need to check into some of these.

thanks mjs

sam



mjs said:


> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/profile/130704_a.asp
> 
> Some may find this piece on products made in the United States interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Would that not be a sponge? You would add eggs and then flour. My mum's recipe was always 4, 4, 4 and 2 (4oz sugar, 4oz butter, 4oz flour and 2 eggs.)


But sponges use white sugar as does my normal cake recipe. I can see the mix as I add the eggs to the delicious brown sugar and butter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - an author in the family - congrats to cindi.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angel hair - you might check a party store or costume shope.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> She puts a lot of thought and effort into her blog posts. Right now she is in 10th place for the perfume ad contest. Had just designed and bought materials for some new couches and chairs for her next story line. Guess those will wait till she switches mental gears and puts together a Halloween episode. LOL. Guess I'll find some orange clay to make some pumpkins, also need to find a way to make some spider webs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought you might be thinking of penuche (brown sugar fudge) until you metioned the eggs -- maybe a spice cookie?



darowil said:


> Now that would be delicious. We used to cook something that started by creaming the brown sugar and butter together (wonder what it was?) and it was delicious at that point. Next step was adding eggs! Maybe by the time I have eaten I will remember the rest! Down to have some breakfast after having been up for a few hours.
> But I have decided to make today a knitting day so won't be on KP- it takes up too much time! But as I woke up so early I figured I would at least go through some of yesterdays stuff as I was out for much of the day and out for tea as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry that this seems to be going the wrong way for you. I suppose until you meet with someone from the MSD the best course would be to take small steps to be in a better position while you're still in NZ. I'm sure that this is a disappointment to you both - With all the years that you have been in NZ I would think there would be some provision made... Well as my DH says often.... more will be revealed. Thinking of you dear - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am amazed at all you get done - the workshops are such a wonderful addition - think we must be the only site that offers free workshops. how cool is that.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> First of all, *Happy 4th of July to our American neighbors*! Please know how much my American friends have come to mean to me. After ll years in Arizona in the winter, I feel as if I am part of your country - even though I am a proud Canadian and always will be! Have a wonderful day!
> 
> ===========
> I am very happy today!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I suppose not - it sounds like the adventure never ends!!


NanaCaren said:


> One could never tire of all that London has to offer. At least I don't think they could.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought you might be thinking of penuche (brown sugar fudge) until you metioned the eggs -- maybe a spice cookie?


MAybe I could have a look and see if is one of the recipes I copied out when I left home. Probably though one of the many recipes we lost when I was 15 (after my father died and Mum was in hospital a group of people came to clean the house out and our well loved recipe folder disappeared with all our family favourites. And could we remember most of them? Of course not).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture caren. my body clock gets screwed up just flying back and forth to seattle.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you I seem to have brought the English weather home with me. My washing will go in the dryer today it is raining cats and dogs so to speak. Hope the DGS gets better soon. Jamie's body clock is still on London time. Mine has been messed up for a while now.
> 
> Caren
> 
> Very early morning today.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How exciting for her - please give her my congrats!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> OK, this time me, Luke and DH.
> 
> Edit - took the one with Luke's mum in it off as I'm not sure whether she'd be happy about it, so DH in her place!


That is such a happy picture. And you're beautiful in your wedding finery!! Love that color....and of course, you radiate happiness surrounded by your favorite men!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I took brown sugar sandwiches - with the bread slathered with real butter and the sugar about half an inch think. by lunch the two had blended into a good mess - I thought it was wonderful. no wonder I weighed 195.
> 
> sam


My mom would make us pineapple sandwiches with mayonnaise or sliced banana sandwiches with mayonnaise. It's a wonder we didn't die of food poisoniing....no air conditioning in the schools or anywhere else except the movie theater!! Never thought about the food spoiling. Perhaps we had stronger stomachs since we didn't know we should be sick!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like the usofa is not the only country with tons of red tape.
> 
> sam
> 
> soothing energy coming your way.


I think it's the bane of governments everywhere, Sam!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Pup, I can understand the feeling cold. I've been cooler than anyone else in the room since I finished my last round of chemo 'way back in '97. And was bald on top if it's being my first winter in NE Ohio after living in the very SE part of VA. I'm still cooler than anyone else in the house after all this time. You've gotten over the other circumstances of treatment and I believe that you will overcome this also.
> 
> This, too, shall pass.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So true. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love this myfanwy - thanks.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a thought for today! From my Cousin Sue's Facebook Page.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought you might be thinking of penuche (brown sugar fudge) until you metioned the eggs -- maybe a spice cookie?


Brown sugar cookies? Mom used to make them. Zoe 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Brown-Sugar-Cookies-367569


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My mom would make us pineapple sandwiches with mayonnaise or sliced banana sandwiches with mayonnaise. It's a wonder we didn't die of food poisoniing....no air conditioning in the schools or anywhere else except the movie theater!! Never thought about the food spoiling. Perhaps we had stronger stomachs since we didn't know we should be sick!
> JuneK


Its school sandwiches which mean I don't join so many other KPers in loving peanut butter. After sitting inthe sun for a few hours it didn't tasle too good! Do like it by the spoonful and in cooking- just not on bread. And while I love cheese I'm not keen on it in sandwiches for the same reason. Isn't it amazing 
Haven't got far with getting away from the KTP or having breakfast yet!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> Would that not be a sponge? You would add eggs and then flour. My mum's recipe was always 4, 4, 4 and 2 (4oz sugar, 4oz butter, 4oz flour and 2 eggs.)


That is what we were taught for GCE in Home Economics, I still use it now as it makes a perfect sponge. That is of course providing you, or rather I, don't burn it.

Tessa


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy birthday, Rookie Retire! Hope it's a good day.

Flockie


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie So sorry things are not working out as well as you had hoped. (((((((((((((julie))))))))))))))



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great picture caren. my body clock gets screwed up just flying back and forth to seattle.
> 
> sam


Thanks. My body clock gets more broken worse by flying across the states than over seas.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll join you in wishing sugarsugar's mom a happy birthday.
> 
> sam


 :roll: ME TOO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am amazed at all you get done - the workshops are such a wonderful addition - think we must be the only site that offers free workshops. how cool is that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to everyone south of the Border. Stay safe if you are travelling.

Julie - I am so sorry for your setback. Praying that there will be an alternative solution.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rookie, hope its a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Shirley, I think the new setup by admin for the workshops is great. It better emphasizes all that has been accomplished. I love the fact that one can go into any of these workshops, even after they have been closed, and work on the project at their leisure.

Happy Birthday Rookie


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmmm! That sounds delicious!!!


thewren said:


> this is a definite try gwen - my little avery is a chocolaholic.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and then bake in a pan?

sam



Tessadele said:


> That is what we were taught for GCE in Home Economics, I still use it now as it makes a perfect sponge. That is of course providing you, or rather I, don't burn it.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - good to see you - I will add my voice to your in wishing rookie a happy birthday and the hopes that it is a very special day.

sam



flockie said:


> Happy birthday, Rookie Retire! Hope it's a good day.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like the rest of the directions to the sponge cake if someone could provide it.... Thanks for the info on the chart reading Caren - I got my shawl cast on using the garter tab cast on (first time for that - had to do it twice) picking up the stitches was a first and 2 sets of the chart done. I have one spot where I have a 'design element' it will be at the very top of the shawl and I do have long hair.... I think I will leave it for now and see how I do in the next few repeats. If I screw up again I will frog it and start over - but just from ripping out the garter tab the first time I can tell this yarn isn't happy being undone.75% superwash merino and 25% nylon.... This shawl is going to be for me since it is my first lace - I like the color and I'm sure I will do a better job on the next one (if there is a next one!!). I will take a picture tomorrow - after a couple more repeats - I am headed to the kitchen to figure out dinner - DH wants mexican chicken something.... maybe fajitas... or burritos. ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> go with metal shingles - they will last forever.
> 
> and they come in green I think.
> 
> sam


I'm with Sam - we have a metal roof, it's guaranteed for at least 50 years. It'll outlive us, that's for sure. It's a little more expensive than regular shingles, but worth every penny! Love, Paula


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have a quick question---------- when you read a knitting chart I know you start at the bottom right and work towards the left - do you work right to left on each row?????


 It depends on if you are working the pattern in the round or not. If it is in the round, you keep repeating from the same side. If you are knitting straight and back and forth, then you alternate first left, then right as your pattern says. It should say on your pattern whether it is knit in the round or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I still love both pineapple and banana sandwiches! This memory makes my mouth water in anticipation!


jknappva said:


> My mom would make us pineapple sandwiches with mayonnaise or sliced banana sandwiches with mayonnaise. It's a wonder we didn't die of food poisoniing....no air conditioning in the schools or anywhere else except the movie theater!! Never thought about the food spoiling. Perhaps we had stronger stomachs since we didn't know we should be sick!
> JuneK


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I just need to say this...I saw where bent hula hoops were used for a mini plant protector...two cut hoops criss crossed with clear plastic over top. LOL Maybe they are for Gary's garden next year. 
Today it is finally under the 100 mark here in So Oregon. I have only been crocheting place-mates. Darn...I need to knit...always fall back on crochet when I get tired. Feel sorta yucky from drinking so much water. Heres hoping the monsoon season is extra normal for you Sorlenna. Im affraid the Southwestern states are turning back to complete desert.



Sorlenna said:


> We had rain last night...actual size and everything! WooHoo! Now, if the rest of monsoon season will be normal, we may recover from this nasty drought.
> 
> I love German potato salad...but don't have stuff to make it right now (story of my life, lol). We got invited to a bbq for tomorrow night but don't know yet if we'll go (he's working and I think we both work Friday). Might be fun, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Today it is finally under the 100 mark here in So Oregon. I have only been crocheting place-mates. Darn...I need to knit...always fall back on crochet when I get tired. Feel sorta yucky from drinking so much water. Heres hoping the monsoon season is extra normal for you Sorlenna. Im affraid the Southwestern states are turning back to complete desert.


We are still pretty dry...got maybe a tenth of an inch (I'd like to think more) last night. I get that "water bloated" feeling some days, too. We have at least been cooler lately but without rain it's not much good. :/

The cape is still wet...it was bigger than my space so I had to block it folded and it's not dry underneath. But I hope to get a picture tomorrow of both versions. I'm wondering whether to attempt a crochet version now...anyhow, this picture is the one I frogged--the colors look brighter in the picture than they actually were, and the new one is brighter. It should give you an idea of the shape, anyway. Now I'm working on the baby sweater (charting, not yet knitting).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie, hope its a fabulous day!!!!


Hey I missed that, Happy Happy birthday Rookie, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hey I missed that, Happy Happy birthday Rookie, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oops, me too. Happy birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you - I am blessed in so many ways.



flockie said:


> Happy birthday, Rookie Retire! Hope it's a good day.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....it's still a few days away, but I am sure glad I'm around to celebrate it.



Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie, hope its a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks very much....I'm happy to be celebrating with other members of my family.



Grannypeg said:


> Shirley, I think the new setup by admin for the workshops is great. It better emphasizes all that has been accomplished. I love the fact that one can go into any of these workshops, even after they have been closed, and work on the project at their leisure.
> 
> Happy Birthday Rookie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam...appreciate it.



thewren said:


> flockie - good to see you - I will add my voice to your in wishing rookie a happy birthday and the hopes that it is a very special day.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it really noisy in the rain and hail storms? I don't think we'll have to replace our roof again, but our daughter's house probably could use an update.



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm with Sam - we have a metal roof, it's guaranteed for at least 50 years. It'll outlive us, that's for sure. It's a little more expensive than regular shingles, but worth every penny! Love, Paula


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I suddenly found myself without any access to any links save the first KP window which does not allow any Reply linkage. Managed to get in to the active topics link by re-registering as 'jheiens' and supplying password even though I am coming in through different server on my computer. I've not had this happen since I first registered 'way back in '11. I have no idea what happened to my Tea Party link I'd been ''watching''.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry that you're still sweltering in the heat---I have to say, though, I'm glad we missed the 100 degree days and was on the cooler side instead...can take cool over heat any day.



Ezenby said:


> I just need to say this...I saw where bent hula hoops were used for a mini plant protector...two cut hoops criss crossed with clear plastic over top. LOL Maybe they are for Gary's garden next year.
> Today it is finally under the 100 mark here in So Oregon. I have only been crocheting place-mates. Darn...I need to knit...always fall back on crochet when I get tired. Feel sorta yucky from drinking so much water. Heres hoping the monsoon season is extra normal for you Sorlenna. Im affraid the Southwestern states are turning back to complete desert.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's not until Sunday, but with the holiday falling like it has, today feels like a Saturday and then tomorrow would be Sunday and my birthday...but alas, I have to wait a couple more days....thanks for the birthday wishes.



Patches39 said:


> Hey I missed that, Happy Happy birthday Rookie, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I love your capes!



Sorlenna said:


> Oops, me too. Happy birthday!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just went out of the KP site and came back in as usual, so whatever went haywire must have resettled itself. Thought I'd blown my connection altogether there for a bit. Just about felt withdrawal coming on. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are still pretty dry...got maybe a tenth of an inch (I'd like to think more) last night. I get that "water bloated" feeling some days, too. We have at least been cooler lately but without rain it's not much good. :/
> 
> The cape is still wet...it was bigger than my space so I had to block it folded and it's not dry underneath. But I hope to get a picture tomorrow of both versions. I'm wondering whether to attempt a crochet version now...anyhow, this picture is the one I frogged--the colors look brighter in the picture than they actually were, and the new one is brighter. It should give you an idea of the shape, anyway. Now I'm working on the baby sweater (charting, not yet knitting).


The cape looks good love the colours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....it's still a few days away, but I am sure glad I'm around to celebrate it.


Happy Birthday!!! I say it now as I am not sure if I will be on Sunday with the family gathering this week end.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just went out of the KP site and came back in as usual, so whatever went haywire must have resettled itself. Thought I'd blown my connection altogether there for a bit. Just about felt withdrawal coming on. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hey, you don't get to disappear that easily on us! I am thinking we are liking to keep you around otherwise we would all go through withdrawals from you! Zoe


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Any one else but me disappointed with the televised fireworks programs tonight? The fireworks are beautiful, but how about some good old patriotic songs instead of every current singer performing their latest hits? The best thing on The Capital Fourth was Jackie Evanko singing the National Anthem. Of course I am a Neil Diamond Fan, so I enjoyed his performance.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it really noisy in the rain and hail storms? I don't think we'll have to replace our roof again, but our daughter's house probably could use an update.


No, it isn't any noisier than any other roof. The only thing different is in the winter when the sun warms the metal, the snow slides off in big sheets and the noise of that scared me the first couple of times it happened :shock: :shock: Now that I know what it is, I expect it when the sun is out. Paula


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey, you don't get to disappear that easily on us! I am thinking we are liking to keep you around otherwise we would all go through withdrawals from you! Zoe


Well, what a pleasant compliment, Zoe. Thank you for the sweet thoughts and the giggle on my part. Bless you, my dear.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching baseball and knitting a little. Just went outside and I could hear some of the fireworks. Wish I could have seen some! 

I'm going to my mom's again tomorrow. I'm glad my DS will be coming home. I will then go back to once a week or every other week. Mother said I didn't have to come, but she has done really well with my sister gone that I don't want to miss it. It doesn't matter how long DS is out of town, mother has a tendency to go down. We don't really know why, but she just does!

We have had a very pleasant week as far as temperatures go. Very unusual for July. I know it won't last, so I'll enjoy it while I can. We do need rain, but there isn't any in the forecast.

Good night!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Shirley, I think the new setup by admin for the workshops is great. It better emphasizes all that has been accomplished. I love the fact that one can go into any of these workshops, even after they have been closed, and work on the project at their leisure.
> 
> Happy Birthday Rookie


Actually, once people know about it I hope they will use the wealth of information there. It is worth checking out the parades which I posted on the new section today, and it is also very important that people go and read the workshops.

We also have a really excellent information page with many cast ons, castoffs, information about knitting and crochet. I think it is some really valuable information there. NO good if no one knows they are there. That is why publicity is important.

I am hoping this new section will allow us to pass the word to new KP members and those who haven't heard about us.

It is very worthwhile to me. I get a lot of satisfaction out of giving KP members the experience of teaching, usually the first time on line to other members who want to learn.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I clicked on a bookmark and to my surprise it was Cindys blog...what a pleasant surprise. Didnt recognized the web name.
Glad I bookmarked the site. She is very talented. Now the rewards!!!



pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to Cindi! That is a wonderful honor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sorlenna - great short row work. this was a great color.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> We are still pretty dry...got maybe a tenth of an inch (I'd like to think more) last night. I get that "water bloated" feeling some days, too. We have at least been cooler lately but without rain it's not much good. :/
> 
> The cape is still wet...it was bigger than my space so I had to block it folded and it's not dry underneath. But I hope to get a picture tomorrow of both versions. I'm wondering whether to attempt a crochet version now...anyhow, this picture is the one I frogged--the colors look brighter in the picture than they actually were, and the new one is brighter. It should give you an idea of the shape, anyway. Now I'm working on the baby sweater (charting, not yet knitting).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you got it figured out joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> I just went out of the KP site and came back in as usual, so whatever went haywire must have resettled itself. Thought I'd blown my connection altogether there for a bit. Just about felt withdrawal coming on. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear All! there has been a drastic revision in my plans- I had hoped to be in Aussie with Fale as of 28th September, this year. It turns out I am caught in a real catch 22 situation. The visa I had been told to apply for would have left me destitute in 6 months time, as well as costing me all my cash reserves. There is no way they tell me now I can enter Aussie from NZ on a British passport, permanently. So I will have to get NZ citizenship, and remain in NZ for at least some months, before I can go over on a permanent basis. I can foresee this taking at least a year. Now that I have started sorting the boxes that I carted with me from Mangere when I moved in 2001- not long before 911, and before my daughter married, I hope to continue and gain a room. I am going to have to look for a boarder- the only way legally that I have to increase my incomings. Although I will immediately lose my entitlement to the 'living alone' allowance- I have an appointment in early August- the soonest I could get, and will have to discuss matters at that point with the so called Ministry of Social Development. I will unpack my bags, and pack instead for Fale. This time however I will take at least one of my WIP's because I will have three bags to check in. When things turn against one's hopes, the only thing you can do is go with the tide. Fale is going to be very disappointed.


Oh dear, nothing can be easy can it? But at least if you have NZ citizenship you can be sure you will be allowed to return there in the future if needed. Hang in there Julie... one step at a time. Good luck with getting a border. Keep smiling. Thinking of you. 
 Now to continue catching up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you marikay - I have it recorded - may not watch it now - was expecting it to be all about the holiday.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> Any one else but me disappointed with the televised fireworks programs tonight? The fireworks are beautiful, but how about some good old patriotic songs instead of every current singer performing their latest hits? The best thing on The Capital Fourth was Jackie Evanko singing the National Anthem. Of course I am a Neil Diamond Fan, so I enjoyed his performance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have a quick question---------- when you read a knitting chart I know you start at the bottom right and work towards the left - do you work right to left on each row?????


Knit rows are worked right to left and purl rows are worked left to right.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Bicarbonate of soda is baking soda, Pacer, and you will recognize it in the baking aisle of your favorite grocery store.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks. Baking soda is used in a lot of different ways just like vinegar. I will have to give that a try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet the family gathering will be great fun -- what with showing off your remodeled house as well as sharing pictures and stories of your trip and catching up with all you missed while you were gone. Hoping for great weather for you and have a blast!

Thanks for the birthday wishes.



NanaCaren said:


> Happy Birthday!!! I say it now as I am not sure if I will be on Sunday with the family gathering this week end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another great reason to get metal....no one has to climb up on the roof to shovel the snow off so it's not so heavy....I'll bet the mini avalanche did scare you the first few times it happened.



Grandmapaula said:


> No, it isn't any noisier than any other roof. The only thing different is in the winter when the sun warms the metal, the snow slides off in big sheets and the noise of that scared me the first couple of times it happened :shock: :shock: Now that I know what it is, I expect it when the sun is out. Paula


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations Cindi !!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Shirley, I think the new setup by admin for the workshops is great. It better emphasizes all that has been accomplished.
> I love the fact that one can go into any of these workshops, even after they have been closed, and work on the project at their leisure.


:thumbup: :thumbup: I have just started a Waterfall after seeing Shirley's workshops...... It's a valuable source of information/ inspiration. Thank you everyone involved, and especially Shirley.



Grannypeg said:


> Happy Birthday Rookie


 ......and from me, sorry it's a little late!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The oreo balls were a hit. Most of them were gone before anything else got eaten. 
So here is the recipe:

1 package oreo cookies
8 ounces softened cream cheese
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
melted baker's chocolate

Put oreo cookies in a gallon size ziplock bag. Crust the cookies. Put cookies mixture and softened cream cheese in a mixing bowl. Add the 1 teaspoon vanilla. Mix these 3 ingredients together. Place the mixture in the freezer for 1 hour. Melt the chocolate just before the hour is done. When the hour is up remove the mixture from the freezer and make balls out of the mixture. Dip the balls in the melted chocolate and then place on a tray with Parchment paper on it. Set tray in the refrigerator for about 10 minutes to set up. Keep the oreo balls refrigerator until ready to serve.

Sam, your grandson will love these if he loves chocolate.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

On the west coast I am just now watching the Macy show.....no patriotic songs ..but for the introduction song. ..Ah now Miranda Lambert and Blake Shelton signing America.



Marikayknits said:


> Any one else but me disappointed with the televised fireworks programs tonight? The fireworks are beautiful, but how about some good old patriotic songs instead of every current singer performing their latest hits? The best thing on The Capital Fourth was Jackie Evanko singing the National Anthem. Of course I am a Neil Diamond Fan, so I enjoyed his performance.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Julie
You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry you have not had an easy go of this. Would it be possible for Fale to come back to you for a few months. The caring of our loved ones can be a daunting task. My DH has issues due to aging. Many on KTP give valued ideas. I take note of all helpful comments sent to you because I will be the care giver for him. Sending loving >>>>HUGS<<<<
~Pat~


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Julie
> You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry you have not had an easy go of this. Would it be possible for Fale to come back to you for a few months. The caring of our loved ones can be a daunting task. My DH has issues due to aging. Many on KTP give valued ideas. I take note of all helpful comments sent to you because I will be the care giver for him. Sending loving >>>>HUGS<<<<
> ~Pat~


Dear Pat, it is not really such a good idea to bring him back- we have a very slippery front deck, and with his eyesight not being brilliant this is quite a hazard- also there is not the family support network- which he enjoys- at present they are bogged down with all his medical appointments. we do have a good system of support from the District Health Board- but it is not the same as when family is there for us.
At present I am working on re-homing the dogs- Ringo will have his neutering done in a fortnight - and hopefully this will help calm him down. If money were not an issue this would not be a problem- but to be honest I hope to have him longer rather than shorter. It is a sad fact that I have been put in the position of choosing between my husband and my dogs. I am quite glad in a way that I have to stay longer in NZ. The next thing of course is finding the return fare. And I must sort out the mid-winter gift for the two DGK's. DGD is writing a 'scary story' about Morgana a witch who can transmute into a cat- she has 15 pages now. I am looking forward to the next installment but Friday is not a good day to ring- she has a date with her Mum to watch Sci-Fi movies.
I have sold enough things to have the money to pay for Ringo's operation- so that is good.
Please take this as a response to all who are concerned about us! Love to everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the parsonages we lived in had a slate roof and the snow used to fall up with a great swoosh and thump.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Another great reason to get metal....no one has to climb up on the roof to shovel the snow off so it's not so heavy....I'll bet the mini avalanche did scare you the first few times it happened.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will have to make him some. thanks for the recipe.

sam



pacer said:


> The oreo balls were a hit. Most of them were gone before anything else got eaten.
> So here is the recipe:
> 
> 1 package oreo cookies
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time to go to bed - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


Congratulations to Cindi for that achievement.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

mjs said:


> Our gowns mostly are pretty much black. But the hoods are what can be spectacular.


The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


Now thats a docorate worth getting for the gown! Which is of course the most important chose in which doctorate to do and where! 
Good to see you as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Shirley!
> 
> Love all the fabulous pictures!
> THANKS!
> ...


Ditto... You do such great work and so much more..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a thought for today! From my Cousin Sue's Facebook Page.


Love it!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!

I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


What a great picture showing two VAW - very accomplished women. And the gowns are the icing on the cake!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> :roll: ME TOO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks everyone. She had a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hey I missed that, Happy Happy birthday Rookie, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Flowers for today, some of my aquelegia.

I have a WI Sewing Group meeting here this morning so I will do catch up later.

Hugs to all who need them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The oreo balls were a hit. Most of them were gone before anything else got eaten.
> So here is the recipe:
> 
> 1 package oreo cookies
> ...


These sound yummy! So is this the long packet of oreos that have cream stuff in the middle. Just want to get it right that we have the same oreo that you do..... :?:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


Lovely photo!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


Woo Hoo! Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Flowers for today, some of my aquelegia.
> 
> I have a WI Sewing Group meeting here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.


I love aquelegia. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have some news about Cindi.. she has been asked to have a short (4 or 5 picture) story line in a monthly doll magazine. Also a short bio and her picture!!!! She is over the moon about this. Will be published for the October issue, theme of Halloween, they want a comedy or funny story line. I am so proud for her!!


Well deserved congratulations to C , not surprised that you are so proud of her, the TP are too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


How great! Congratulations.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you got it figured out joy.
> 
> sam


Oh, yes, so am I. Was a bit flustered for a moment.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


Nice picture. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Flowers for today, some of my aquelegia.
> 
> I have a WI Sewing Group meeting here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.


Thanks, right on time with my coffee. Now I know it's going to be a good day. Flowers always makes thing good.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I still love both pineapple and banana sandwiches! This memory makes my mouth water in anticipation!


And mine, too, just from typing it!!! No pineapple or bananas so the satisfaction will have to wait on a trip to the grocery store!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are still pretty dry...got maybe a tenth of an inch (I'd like to think more) last night. I get that "water bloated" feeling some days, too. We have at least been cooler lately but without rain it's not much good. :/
> 
> The cape is still wet...it was bigger than my space so I had to block it folded and it's not dry underneath. But I hope to get a picture tomorrow of both versions. I'm wondering whether to attempt a crochet version now...anyhow, this picture is the one I frogged--the colors look brighter in the picture than they actually were, and the new one is brighter. It should give you an idea of the shape, anyway. Now I'm working on the baby sweater (charting, not yet knitting).


It's lovely! Love those colors!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


Lovely picture of two lovely ladies....aren't colorful robes a delight!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


Congratulations!!! Hope it's everything you wished for and expected!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


A lovely photo. Nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have a quick question---------- when you read a knitting chart I know you start at the bottom right and work towards the left - do you work right to left on each row?????


check out this link




 it will tell you how to read the chart if you are doing back and forth knitting or knitting in the round.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Flowers for today, some of my aquelegia.
> 
> I have a WI Sewing Group meeting here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Hugs to all who need them.


Love the flowers they my favorite colours.

Enjoy the sewing group always nice to get together no matter the craft.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Add my wishes too!


thewren said:


> flockie - good to see you - I will add my voice to your in wishing rookie a happy birthday and the hopes that it is a very special day.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the older of my younger twin brothers spotted this image of the Barge our brother is on, sailing up the river Rhone in France. The image is about 45 minutes old.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the older of my younger twin brothers spotted this image of the Barge our brother is on, sailing up the river Rhone in France. The image is about 45 minutes old.


How lovely to see where Alistair is! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> How lovely to see where Alistair is! Zoe


Ditto :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the older of my younger twin brothers spotted this image of the Barge our brother is on, sailing up the river Rhone in France. The image is about 45 minutes old.


How fun it is to see where he is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is such a happy picture. And you're beautiful in your wedding finery!! Love that color....and of course, you radiate happiness surrounded by your favorite men!!
> Junek


Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your doctoral robes are so much more colorful than they are here. You both look lovely.



ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is fantastic!!!! Conratulations and I can't wait to hear the details.



busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Nittergma --- I plan on having a great day.



nittergma said:


> Add my wishes too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and then bake in a pan?
> 
> sam


Yes, Sam, here's the whole recipe.

Victoria Sponge
4oz butter or margarine
4oz caster sugar
4oz self raising flour(or plain flour with 1tsp baking powder)
2 large eggs

Cream the butter with the sugar then gradually beat in the eggs. Next fold in the flour. (Alternatively bung the whole lot in together and mix - I find it works just as well!)
Divide between two 6-7in greased sandwich tins.
Bake in a moderate oven (375 or Gas mark 5) for about 15min.
When cool sandwich together with cream and jam or any other filling which takes your fancy....PB? :lol: 
You could also ice the top or dust with icing sugar.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


Glad it was a good day for you. So nice to put another face to a name!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


Yaaaay for you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the older of my younger twin brothers spotted this image of the Barge our brother is on, sailing up the river Rhone in France. The image is about 45 minutes old.


Isn't technology wonderful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great picture - it is so nice to see pictures of our 'sisters' My husband's mother was a McCann from Belfast (Lisburn) so I have heard a lot about it over the years. He still has some cousins there I believe. He visited there in l952 and loved it. He felt such a connection as he had heard of it from the time he was a little one. Shirley



RookieRetiree said:


> Your doctoral robes are so much more colorful than they are here. You both look lovely.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your doctoral robes are so much more colorful than they are here. You both look lovely.


The photo is a lovely memento of a very special day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, how about some very fine crochet thread for the spider webs?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually we decided to use white sewing thread.. I have some that is very fine so "if" she decides to use it (she is wavering back and forth on the layout) I've "spun" a web for her, LOL. I will keep the crochet thread in mind though.. no telling what she will come up with.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks --- another clarification, please. Are sandwich tins what we would call layer cake pans? They can be either square or round and are shallower than some other pans and are used to make cakes layered with frosting or filling in between. Thanks again.

I think this might be like the jelly roll cake that Mom would make in large brownie pan and then roll with jam and sprinkle with powdered sugar.....oh, darn. Now, I have to go make one. I love them made with orange marmalade!



KateB said:


> Yes, Sam, here's the whole recipe.
> 
> Victoria Sponge
> 4oz butter or margarine
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a note to the many who have responded to my earlier post- I am still 'Lurking' and hope I will be forgiven for not replying individually. It is not surprising that I have developed a head-ache! Take care every-one!


Lurk away dear one.. just know we love you and hold you close in our hearts and prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne - the mirror I just received was shipped in a styrofoam box filled with bubble wrap, etc. It's very good sized and thought if Cindi carved things for her vignettes, that this would work out. I don't want to throw it out since I has such possibilities - If Cindi can use it, I'll bring it along to the Knit-a-palooza. My DD calls me a pack rat, but I just see so many uses for things, that it's hard to throw them away.



Marianne818 said:


> Actually we decided to use white sewing thread.. I have some that is very fine so "if" she decides to use it (she is wavering back and forth on the layout) I've "spun" a web for her, LOL. I will keep the crochet thread in mind though.. no telling what she will come up with.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurk away dear one.. just know we love you and hold you close in our hearts and prayers


Thanks Marianne- appreciate that! ((((((HUGS))))))) to you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a thought for today! From my Cousin Sue's Facebook Page.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good ideas to follow for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks --- another clarification, please. Are sandwich tins what we would call layer cake pans? They can be either square or round and are shallower than some other pans and are used to make cakes layered with frosting or filling in between. Thanks again.
> 
> I think this might be like the jelly roll cake that Mom would make in large brownie pan and then roll with jam and sprinkle with powdered sugar.....oh, darn. Now, I have to go make one. I love them made with orange marmalade!


I think they would be the same pans. Your jelly roll cake sounds like what we would call a swiss roll, and yes it would be very similar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope your headache goes away quickly and that you find solutions to all the roadblocks you are discovering....breathe and know you can take things one at a time.



Marianne818 said:


> Lurk away dear one.. just know we love you and hold you close in our hearts and prayers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - the mirror I just received was shipped in a styrofoam box filled with bubble wrap, etc. It's very good sized and thought if Cindi carved things for her vignettes, that this would work out. I don't want to throw it out since I has such possibilities - If Cindi can use it, I'll bring it along to the Knit-a-palooza. My DD calls me a pack rat, but I just see so many uses for things, that it's hard to throw them away.


and don't you find Rookie. if you do throw something out, three days later you find where it could have so appropriately have been used!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope your headache goes away quickly and that you find solutions to all the roadblocks you are discovering....breathe and know you can take things one at a time.


To be honest Rookie I am glad I have a bit more time!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy 4th of July to all!! Yesterday was cold and damp enough that i toyed with the idea of running the furnace, just couldnt bring myself to do it in July. Closed up the house pulled my long underwear out and bundled up under blankets with the little dog. (She was cold too after her haircut) today is nice enough to have windows open again thankfully.
> 
> Julie so sorry for the unexpected turn in your plans, hope that things will work out so that a you and Fale canbe together without losing any of your benefits or entitlements.
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{Pup lover}}}}}}}}}} hope you are better today.. and send some of the cooler temps this way please!!! It's really the humidity that is kicking our tails here.. nothing but rain the last few days.. muggy and wet and more rain expected today through the weekend.. joy .. joy.. wish I could send it all the the fire areas, they need it so much more than we do. :-(


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DITTO

your robes are fabulous and you both look lovely!

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Your doctoral robes are so much more colorful than they are here. You both look lovely.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> you work the chart from right to left then left to right


I thought it was always right to left.. LOL.. no wonder I have so many issues.. ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> How about using the fine wire used in wire knitting? The webs could then be shaped and would hold that shape for her planned design.
> Trisha


oh.. that's a great idea.. I even have some in white for my gem works.. thank you so much Trisha!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't technology wonderful!


My two bothers ( have left that typo deliberately!) are much more computer literate than I- have had access to computers long before the prices came down to a level I could afford. [my brothers are younger than me by 2 1/2 years and once destroyed my best Christmas gift while I was at school- it was a gardening set with miniature tools and real seeds- the seed packets had all been ripped open and scattered on the carpet- groan]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> DITTO
> 
> your robes are fabulous and you both look lovely!
> 
> Pontuf


am seconding that thought!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> OK, this time me, Luke and DH.
> 
> Edit - took the one with Luke's mum in it off as I'm not sure whether she'd be happy about it, so DH in her place!


I love this picture.. Your hat is divine.. I'd love to be able to dress and wear beautiful hats.. when I was a child the ladies in church would always wear such beautiful hats.. I couldn't wait to grow up so I could also.. now, they don't wear them here.. real bummer!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good ideas to follow for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sue has a couple of retrievers- I am sure she knows all about shedding!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I would like the rest of the directions to the sponge cake if someone could provide it.... Thanks for the info on the chart reading Caren - I got my shawl cast on using the garter tab cast on (first time for that - had to do it twice) picking up the stitches was a first and 2 sets of the chart done. I have one spot where I have a 'design element' it will be at the very top of the shawl and I do have long hair.... I think I will leave it for now and see how I do in the next few repeats. If I screw up again I will frog it and start over - but just from ripping out the garter tab the first time I can tell this yarn isn't happy being undone.75% superwash merino and 25% nylon.... This shawl is going to be for me since it is my first lace - I like the color and I'm sure I will do a better job on the next one (if there is a next one!!). I will take a picture tomorrow - after a couple more repeats - I am headed to the kitchen to figure out dinner - DH wants mexican chicken something.... maybe fajitas... or burritos. ttyl luv-AZ


You are going strong on this KAL.. so proud for you!! I have been trying to finish a project in short rows, seems that I get going and mom will need something, lay the work down, then forget and pick up facing the wrong direction.. sigh.. so frog and begin again.. ROFL. I will start again this afternoon, but this time if she calls I'll place a marker where I am.. ROFL.. tired of these frogs living in my knitting basket!!! 
I have started the shawl.. but promised I'd finish this project first.. then Gwen and I are doing a project also.. she's really helping me learn so much, I know this sounds silly as I have been knitting for over a year now, but I just learned how to change colors :roll: I can knit lace patterns, do many other things, but it's the "simple" things that I never learned. Gwen get's a laugh at how excited I am at learning what she calls "easy" things. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We are still pretty dry...got maybe a tenth of an inch (I'd like to think more) last night. I get that "water bloated" feeling some days, too. We have at least been cooler lately but without rain it's not much good. :/
> 
> The cape is still wet...it was bigger than my space so I had to block it folded and it's not dry underneath. But I hope to get a picture tomorrow of both versions. I'm wondering whether to attempt a crochet version now...anyhow, this picture is the one I frogged--the colors look brighter in the picture than they actually were, and the new one is brighter. It should give you an idea of the shape, anyway. Now I'm working on the baby sweater (charting, not yet knitting).


Beautiful... wow.. such a talented group we have.. Sorlenna, you blow me away with your works :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


Congratulations to you and to Cindi!

Valerie, loved seeing the picture. Your gown is great! My last gown would have been simply plain black, but I decided not to walk in the ceremony so I guess it didn't matter after all.

Thanks for all the comments on the cape. This morning I unpinned it and of course since I had to fold it to block, it has a "seam" where the fold was; I'll have to steam it out. But I have gone over the pattern again and I *think* it's all there.  Last night I started working out the crochet version. It will be short rows but the look will be a bit different, and that's okay with me.

We had some honest-to-goodness actual rain last night, too, and even a bit of hail, though luckily it was small enough that it didn't cause any damage (just a loud racket). What with that, the fireworks, and the sirens (which we always hear within minutes of rain starting since people can't remember how to drive in the rain :shock: ), I was very grateful for my earplugs when we went to bed. Now I need to grab one more cuppa and get ready for work...bad thing about a holiday in the middle of the week is the day after feels like Monday again!

If I left anyone out, I didn't mean to...light & love to all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love this picture.. Your hat is divine.. I'd love to be able to dress and wear beautiful hats.. when I was a child the ladies in church would always wear such beautiful hats.. I couldn't wait to grow up so I could also.. now, they don't wear them here.. real bummer!!!


Thank you! I don't usually 'do' hats, but felt this time being Mother of the Groom I had to. It was actually a 'hatinator' which meant it was on a moveable loop attached to a metal hairband-type of thing, so I felt it was lighter and easier to wear. A friend has since borrowed it and she wore it sitting right on top of her head which looked good too. It's about to be loaned out again to another friend-of-a-friend so it's earned its keep!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I thought it was always right to left.. LOL.. no wonder I have so many issues.. ROFL


The knitting charts and crochet charts follow the same logical movements of the way knitting and crochet is done. New stitches go from the left to the right. So as you follow the chart, you are making the exact image on the chart as is coming off your left needle and onto the right needle. This holds true if this is the manner in which you knit. If you knit from the right needle onto the left needle, of course you would follow the chart from the other direction. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Any one else but me disappointed with the televised fireworks programs tonight? The fireworks are beautiful, but how about some good old patriotic songs instead of every current singer performing their latest hits? The best thing on The Capital Fourth was Jackie Evanko singing the National Anthem. Of course I am a Neil Diamond Fan, so I enjoyed his performance.


Daniel and his best friend and his fiance were there between the capitol steps and the stage where Neil Diamond performed.. he texted me "meh" on the singers, kept waiting for the 1812 overture to start or some decent marches at least. But he said the fireworks were awesome in person, said on the walk back to the hotel they saw 9 different displays that were put on by different groups all timed to start after the capitol stopped. He was thrilled to be there in person, now I am the only one in my immediate family that has not been to DC on the 4th. :thumbdown:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee, Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing. I watched waiting for some classic 4th songs. Even the William Tell Overture was different, the fireworks were beautiful though still would be exciting to be there! I did enjoy Neil Diamond too.


Marianne818 said:


> Daniel and his best friend and his fiance were there between the capitol steps and the stage where Neil Diamond performed.. he texted me "meh" on the singers, kept waiting for the 1812 overture to start or some decent marches at least. But he said the fireworks were awesome in person, said on the walk back to the hotel they saw 9 different displays that were put on by different groups all timed to start after the capitol stopped. He was thrilled to be there in person, now I am the only one in my immediate family that has not been to DC on the 4th. :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy, oh so happy!!!!!!!
> 
> I was told today that I have a job, all that I am waiting on is when I start. Full details of the job will be disclosed after I actually start.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you - I am blessed in so many ways.


Happy birthday, Rookie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - the mirror I just received was shipped in a styrofoam box filled with bubble wrap, etc. It's very good sized and thought if Cindi carved things for her vignettes, that this would work out. I don't want to throw it out since I has such possibilities - If Cindi can use it, I'll bring it along to the Knit-a-palooza. My DD calls me a pack rat, but I just see so many uses for things, that it's hard to throw them away.


Oh we use that for sure! I have pieces stuck here and there all over the garage,,sure bring it along.. I'm sure Gwen won't mind me packing it back here for Cindi!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you! I don't usually 'do' hats, but felt this time being Mother of the Groom I had to. It was actually a 'hatinator' which meant it was on a moveable loop attached to a metal hairband-type of thing, so I felt it was lighter and easier to wear. A friend has since borrowed it and she wore it sitting right on top of her head which looked good too. It's about to be loaned out again to another friend-of-a-friend so it's earned its keep!


Love the pictures.. such pretty ladies!! C just teased that I should get that hat, LOL.. I try on hats when we go to the stores.. I admit I have a hat collection, since I left CO I rarely wear them. Mostly they are outdoor types, I do have 2 "pillbox" hats that I wore in weddings back in the 60's they are packed in sealed wrappers for preservation. I always hoped to have a daughter to pass them on to. The brides now have daughters and granddaughters and I have told them that I have the hats.. so I will send them along, when Daniel is here to lift the trunk they are stored in.. LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

We had a fireworks overload yesterday.. LOL. Watched the Capitol 4th then some of the NYC show. When the rain let up our neighborhood did also!! Next door and his neighbor must have bought out the stand as they started at 9 and continued till almost 10:45... plus the house on the corner had some nice displays, neighbor behind the house.. then the house 3 doors down the other direction got into the act.. across the street started also.. The displays lasted until just midnight. I took mom out in her wheelchair and the cool breeze just made it a perfect night for her. 
Cindi sends her thank you's for the wonderful words of congratulations.. she will let me know when the magazine is published. She also wanted me to thank those that follow her blog, she is going up in ratings with all the new followers. She was excited to know that there is a group in Atlanta that makes the doll furniture and donates them and dolls to a charity organization. It is just getting started and she hopes they will be up and running in time for Christmas gifting to the girls. I know she has donated several items to the church thrift store, they are thrilled when we take her items in, said the little girls always ask if the "Barbie" lady has been in. LOL.
I know I am having many CRAFT moments, so many that I wanted to make comments on.. one I do remember is the Doctoral robes, beautiful robes surrounding beautiful ladies!! 
Shirley, you are just awesome.. always thankful you are part of the family here!!!
I'd name more names but would fear to leave anyone out.. so will just say I love you all so very much.. thank you for being part of my family of sisters and brothers in this group. Keep you all in prayers.. be safe, be loved and be awesome as you always are in so many ways :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers  :!:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely, time and time again. 


Lurker 2 said:


> and don't you find Rookie. if you do throw something out, three days later you find where it could have so appropriately have been used!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

More time is always good----especially for a procrastinator like me.



Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest Rookie I am glad I have a bit more time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love picture Valerie. Wish we could meet in person. 



ptofValerie said:


> The newly-graduated Lisa is on the left of the photograph. I'm on the right. Our doctoral robes are colourful! The day was enjoyable and memorable.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184467-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

